# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Man of Shred's New Dreams

## Man of Shred

K time to start a new Dream Journal.

 Although I haven't updated any dream journal recently. I have been getting back into the habit of remembering them.
I want to learn how to WILD, DILD and just plain LD better.

Dreams from last night.


 Dream1: I was WILDing and i entered a dream. I seen Sho (the jap guy who is staying with us). so i ran up behind him yelling "Sho! Sho I'm dreaming!!!!"

 but when i went to the fron of him. his face was a black void. The rest of the dream faded out adn I woke up.

 I was half asleep and i heard a disembodied voice tell me that i could Either wake up or "warm myself up into dreaming" ::shock:: .

 Dream 2: I was in the norht end of my twn sitting with my brother. On my right was a girl i think i know in real life. I said something about seeing a parade. She told me that was impossible because you could not see the parade from here. I said i saw the parade at the west end of didsbury.

 She then mumbled something about that i should make a move on her soon. I asked her what she had said. She repeated her statement but it was more garbled than before.

 Dream 3: I went to visit a highschool. I spent minutes just walking around and talking to some people. Suddenly Sho Showed up. He had a long black wig that looked like his hair. He nodded as if to instruct me to put it on.


 Dream 4: I was in the family car. My dad was driving. I was very snoy out and the roads were dangerously Icy. My dad kept trying to drive over birdges. but he kept going under them instead. There was icy cliffs under the briges and he drove dangerously close to a few.

 At one bridge he was driving on a metal part which began to slant down. IT was obvious we were gonna fall so i yelled "Back up and go another way"


 he backed up and then went to turn. We were on the side fo a steep slope now and he backed up too far. The cr began to tumble backwards. I was suddenly outside of the car whereit had landed on it's side. Mybrother was passed out along with everying else. I Opened the side door. and looked for the seatbelt Latch. I paused and thought "This must be a dream" i did a nose RC. no avail. I tried to pull my brothre up but he was still stuck.

 I looked in the back seat where Sho was. He opened his eyes and looked at me fo a moment and then clsoed them again. I woke up

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Good to see you back, Ranma. I hope to see you around more often again.

----------


## Twoshadows

Ditto what Meg said.  :smiley: 

That's a good set of dreams from last night. Good job on the WILD!

And the car dreams sounds freaky. And you were so close to becoming lucid.

You're doing great!

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks for posting guys! :smiley: 

I had one dream: I was playing Sonic The Hedgehog 2. Somehow i messed up the game to have different colors and backgronds. I don't remember much but i was playing it for a while. i think me and my brother we were taking turns

----------


## Man of Shred

I had kind of a gross dream. It started out when i was in som,e strange house with people i knew. we were in some sort of virtual reality game.

 I walked around randomly it seemed for a bit. I wqent intot he washroom 'cause i had to take a dump. All the toilets were extremely dirty. One toilet had shit all over the seat. But some mechanism, came by and pressure washed it. I was about to sit down when a girl with purple dyed hair ran up to me and started hugging me.



 pretty random dream :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Woohooooo!!! You have a journal again!!  ::D: 

Oh and uh thanks for the last dream... *throws her dinner out the window*  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

haha mes!

 Anyway I had a Semi long LD.

 I Tried to WILD at 4 am this morning. The alarm went off and for once i remembered i should WILD. I was too tired to browse any forum pages or read.

 I layed back. closed my eyes and had my arms by my sides. I remembered something i should try from reading Claritiy's WILD tutorial. I went through the alphabet. Trying to Conjure and Image for each lletter. It was actually difficult. my mind wanted to sleep and i kept forgetting the letters in order.

I'd go: A - Apple, B - Banana, C - canada..... What's next? ummm A, B C??? D!!. that's it!!! Dinosaur! Elephant. finger, Granola, Hypopotamous.....
wait.. what's next? abcdefgh I!!!! Ignorant. etc.

 I went through the alphabet a few times when i noticed my arms were going numb. I relaxed more and waited for HI. Nothing came. but a few energy looking thingies. i tried not to focus too hard and let the images float by. Sometimes i would see a face or a landscape. But generally No dice.

 I focused on the sensation of my arms and relaxed more. It felt like a heavy blanket was being pressed down on me. My right arm slowly began to rise on it's on volition. I'm thinking "fuck! Arm catalepsy is a deep hypnosis phenomena, not for Lucid dreaming" But i took it as a sign anyway. My right arm continued to lift on it's own and then rested by my head. A few minutes later my left arm repeated the same movement.

 I suddenly got a bit of feeling back in my hands. The very tips of all my fingers had an itch sensation. this went on for what seemed like eons. I finally gave in and scratched the hell out of myself. i spent a few minutes scratching all over and then turned over. I no longer felt itchy. i thought i would try to WILD again in this position.

 I was suddenly aware of a dream being formed. I couldn't see anything. But i felt like i was in two places at once! I could either be in my bed asleep. or in this supposed dream. I sensed my dream hands in front of me. So i acted "As if" i were in a lucid dream and looked at them. i flipped my dream hands over a few times. I also tried gazing at other objects i couldn't see. The dream began to take over. but i noticed someone else was in the dream. I couldn't see but i sensed him somehow. I felt it was "Raven" my next door neighbor. So i yelled to him. "RAVEN! this is a dream, Just look at your hands"

 The dream took over completly. I was in a room with a few of my family members. I forgot it was a dream and i was interacting with everyone. There was music playing. I listened for a while and i recognised my favorite metal band "Wuthering Heights". I thought it was strange. My family hates my music.

 I Saw a shadow like vortex apear in the room and someone was trying to come through it. It was Raven. I tried to pull him into the dream but he was having trouble. I was gonna get the other dream characters to help. but i forgot about Raven as soon as I turned around.

 "It's morning isn't it?" I thought. I immideately went to breakfast. I noticed the music playing still. I questioned again wether it was a dream. I looked at my hands. They were my hands. Not deformed like in a dream. I felt the table and it was a real table. The music i heard was real. It was the song "Longing for the woods PT.2" It was in the middle of the lyric " I am A wanderer I've seen many a Shore.."

 My gut instinct still insisted it was a dream. "What to do what do to what do...." It occured to me i should try the lucid Task of the month. But darnit! I forgot what the task was. then i thought " I know i should go to DV in this very dream and find out. even if it's the wrong dreamviews task. i should read what it says and try it!" that thought startled me because ir ealised i was thinking and behaving exactly like i do in normal life. In fact the feeling was exactly like the times i had Taken LSD or ingested Mushrooms.

 I quickly ran down stairs and went into my room. It looked like my room. I grabbed my keyboard and looked at the screen. The webpage wanted me to sign in. i vaguely sensed it was strange since i have my cookies et to "Awlays logged in". When the page came it wasn't DV. The screen was blurry but focused. I was suddenly reading a Batman comic on the internet?

 I Typed in the Dreamviews webpage but i couldn't get my keyboard to work. I started getting popups on the screen of other comic books. I was losing control and forgetting all over again. The Dream became very nonsensical and i felt as if i was merging with my computer screen. When i was consumed i woke up!

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I was in some house with some wierd guy. He kept talking down to me like i was a little kid.

 I found a strange keyboard at his house. A harpsichord with only two octaves. I was playing it for a bit. I found out it had a few different settings. One part i could flip out with tension making it have a richer sound. Soon the wierd guy came around the corner and started yelling at me.

 I said That the last person that talked to me like that was my grandma and she had been dead since 2001. The guy look shocked and apologised.

 Dream 2: I was at some forest trail. All these people were getting on a motorbike. The bike could fit four people. I was the last one on and had to clutch someobody very tightly to stay on. The bike took off. Suddenly i was looking at the scene from an out of the body perspective. Yet i still felt myself clutchin the person in front of me. I suddenly felt very peace full and drifting into a glowing sphere.

 Dream 3: It started out Me and Sho were picking up my brother from a job interview. He was applying at some resteraunt for surfers by the beach.
After some searching i found my brother and asked if he was ready to go. His boss looked at me and said I could pick my brother up in a couple of months Implying my brother had the job.

 Me and Sho left. We went toa f ictional apartment. Over the next few weeks it was just me and Sho at the apartment. It turns out Sho was a serrial killer in the dream. He kept bringing Dead bodies home and hiding them in strange places. He would meet people on the street, invite them over. and when they came in he would kill them quickly in front of me.

 In one scene my mother came to visit. I saw her walk in through the door. Sho was hiding behind the door with a blunt object. He didn't notice me as i ran into my bedroom. I pondered for a few minutes as to what i should do. I mean he's my friend but i shouldn't let him kill my mom.

 I went out of the bedroom. and found him in the laundry room. My Mother was stuffed half dead into a lrage drying machine. At first i thought she was dead, but then she mumbled a few words. Sho noticed me sneaking up behind me and said. "I'm not innocent right?"
I said " No... Not this time Sho. You're not innocent."

 I grabbed him from behind and tried to wrestle him to the ground. He got up somehow and was trying to hit me. I woke up in a sweat.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: My next door neighbor Raven got a terminal illness. He had only a few months to live but seemed ok with him. I admired his strength.

 dream2: I was with an old junior high friend. He was driving late at night and i was in the passenger seat. We went to a corner and he tried to rush off the corner, stopped and then backed up. I yelled at him that he should ust keep driving on the road. He tried again at the corner and rushed it again. backed up, and tried it once more it turned out it led to a hidden driveway after a wierd jump.

----------


## Man of Shred

just vague imagery. walking through a hallway, something about kung-fu

----------


## Oneironaught

You're doing well, ranma! Keep it up. It's nice to see that you got some lucidity back.  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ranmaman! Keep up the DJ. I'll have to practice my kung fu on you if you abandon it again.

Hey, maybe you could put the LD-related parts in a different color? I really like doing that.. my color is purple.. and it makes me feel good to scroll down a particular page of my DJ and see some sprinkles of purple.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks gh. props for posting in my DJ when my dreams are so crappy lately.

 HAHA Mes let's see if youre kung fu can match my Tiger and Crane style :smiley: 
i guess i could put the LDs in blue


 Well i had a few dreams. I don't remember them all.

 Dream 1: I was at a club in lethbridge i think. Don't really remember what i did. I remember on my way to the washroom i passed a table full of transvestites, That was kind of wierd. I went to a urinal was doing my thing, and some girls walked in the washroom and started talking to everybody. (maybe this relates to last night: I was at a bar and in the mens washroom a couple was obviously making out in a bathroom stall with the door half open. I knocked and yelled "USE PROTECTION!")


 Dream 2: all i remember is walking around with Sho. He said something strange so i wanted to tell hima bout that dream i had with him in it where he was a  psycho.

----------


## Man of Shred

Short Lucids:

I was standing in my living room by the couch. I realised i was lucid. I looked at me hands and flipped them over a few times. I heard My dad and my brothers girlfriend talking. I kept worrying wether i was standing up in real life for some reason.

 Everything went blank for a while. i noticed myself in my sleeping position then suddenly i was in my living room again staring at my hands. The scene faded but i was still in control of my dream body. I started going through The Openeing moves of the Tiger and Crane fighting set. I got p[assed a few moves and then woke up.


that's it for now.

 oh yeah i made a guitar video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=P0ZrNYuFGi4

----------


## Man of Shred

all i remember is something about star trek xD

----------


## Man of Shred

sorry i was away so long. I was on a trip to B.C.

 I remember a few dreams from last night. but they are so blurry i can't write them down.

 I do remember one where me and a DV female member, which might have been mes terrant, we were visiting Onironaut! WE were just at a table sitting and talking with him.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I was lying in a bed somewhere and an orange cat came to sleep by me. I felt i liked the cat very much.

 Dream2: I was in a video store renting a new action movie with russel crowe in it. Russel Crowe was standing behind the counter and a lady was telling him how popular his latest movie was.

 Dream3: I was outside witha  group of 14-15 year old boys with guns. We were hiding on a hill trying to not get shot by some enemy. I noticed a tall patch of grass and asked someone if i should take a sniepr rifle to that position.

 Suddenly a group of younger boys down the hill were ahving a water bomb fight. WE hoped they wouldn't give away our position.

----------


## Man of Shred

nothing much from recent nights.

 I did have a good dream Where Bruce Lee was teaching me martial arts. We were sparring i think he was giving long detailed descriptions and philosophies! i wish i could remember more

----------


## Man of Shred

dream 1: I was having a strange fight with a very large bald headed guy.
WE fought through a few rooms. He seemed to get stronger every time i hit him. he was wincing less. At one point i kept hitting his leg in the same spot over and over. but he wouldn't weaken.

Dream 2: I was trying to enter a large house but there was a giant bear gaurding. This bear was at least 3 times the size of a normal bear.  disovered it chased objects if i threw them. I threw a few sticks and some rocks but i coudn't get them far away enough to completely distrac the bear.

----------


## The Cusp

Trying to distract the bear by throwing stuff like that just strikes me a funny!  Dumb bear.

----------


## Man of Shred

It was also smart because it seemed to anticipate my distraction. it would pretend to run after it and wait behind the corner for me lol

----------


## Michael

haha. you should post the full versions of your dreams man. they are interesting!

unless thats really all you remember from them.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Ranma,

Yeah I have had my share of those scary bear dreams throughout my life.

Hope your recall goes up and that you have some really good lucid dreams... :smiley:

----------


## ElectricWojo

> I seen Sho (the jap guy who is staying with us). so i ran up behind him yelling "Sho! Sho I'm dreaming!!!!"
> 
>  but when i went to the fron of him. his face was a black void. The rest of the dream faded out adn I woke up.



Whenever I tell people in my dream that I'm dreaming, they become very angry/confused and I usually wake up.

I think you can't let anyone else in on it.

----------


## Man of Shred

k One dream from last night:

 I was outside climbing a hill. This was a long dream but io foprgot most of it. Anyway, I was climbing a hill when i heard a buzzing sound. I saw a mosquito infront of me and swatted it in mid air. A few more tried to attack me and i swatted them wildy killing each one in one blow. I was suddenly overwhelmed with mosquitos trying to attack me. There was so many i could barely see a few feet in front of me.  I was dis oriented that i fell over. I heard a bee buzzing by my ear. The buzzing was so loud i could tell it was large. It was moving closer...

----------


## Man of Shred

couple of dreams last night.

 Dream1: I was outside. I had to piss so i found a strange bathroom. It was in a park on the top of some jungle gym. there was a fence door with a  toilet inside. I climbed up and tried to pee. It wouldn't go, I tried for a few minutes but it wouldn't go. I pulled down my pants and sat down on the toilet, i decided to just wait for a while and see if anything would happen.

 A young woman and climbed into the bathroom as if it were normal. I wasn't embarrased or anything. She looked down and made a comment on my dick. I got up finally and climbed down.

 Dream2: I was inside a house on a couch. There were two kitties with me on the couch. I kept playing with them. I kept blowing at one and it clawed me a few times just playing back. A young woman sat with me on the couch. We were flirting and started kissing.

 Dream3: I was outside in a school yard. I did the opening salutation of the Tiger and Crane Kung-fu form. I went into the first section and i heard my movements loudly as if i was in a kung fu movie. I thought "wow i must really be progressing!" Just then a large dog and bear came running at me I ran away.

 DREAM 4: i was in a gym going through what i know of the tiger and crane set. I went through section 3 a few times. Iwas really feeling the enrgy of it!

----------


## The Cusp

Did she make a good comment of a bad one?

----------


## Man of Shred

yes i think it was a good comment. She didn't really say it. it was more of an impression.

 Anyway last night i had a strange dream/experience. could be an OBE i dunno, i don't even believe in OBE's IMO. It all started when i shut off my computer monitor beside my bed. I do this every night, my bed is now on a frame. It's a double stacked mattress, my computer monitor sits on the ground right beside it. My mind was probly playing tricks on me, but I had the sensation like i had just woken up. I'm pretty sure i didn't actually sleep since i wasn't groggy.

 Anyway I layed back down and the next thing i remember, is I am in front of my computer browsing youtube videos. (I am positive this part was a dream). At the same time i was also aware of lying down (where my real body was). In the dream the computer monitor shut off. My dream self was staring at the pc monitor, while sitting up! while my real self was lying staring at the monitor. I had no idea exactly how long i had my real eyes open. Anyway I felt a pressure on my ears with a tremendous high pitched sound.m This force seemed to put full conciousness into my real body. Fully awake i turned on my computer monitor. I compared the time to the time i had shut it off. Nearly two hours had passed. I wasn't 100% sure i was sleeping during this time.

 This thought freaked me out... i couldn'tr sleep for at least 3 hours. Especially since i was semi hallucinating some of the time i coulsdn't sleep. GOD i think i am going crazy sometimes. (i finally fell asleep around 4 AM)

----------


## Man of Shred

DREAM1: I was outside and some strange war was going on. There were these tiny people shooting guns at army people. it was so strange. My eye started itching as i was trying to walk around this. Raven came up to me and said my eyes looked bloodshot.

 later on we were in a house. I was looknig at some mirrors seeing my bloodshot eyes. Raven came into the room and he had the same eye infection.

 Dream2: I was forced to go to an illuminati meeting. I went down these stairs into a basement. There were two men talking. One was a really old guy witha  british accent. he was saying "that's just one of the viruses we've created that will kill millions of people. we're going to deploy it soon." I was thnikig "fuck! i don't wanna be here at all. you can't leave this fellowship can you?"

 suddenly more people were there. They started doing wierd dancing. People started swinging at each other but no one really hit anyone. the whole thing was really bizzarre.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I was floating above the earth and landed in what was supposed to be earth's arctic cirlce. I landed in some very small own. I was suddenly in a car driving out of town

<br><br>dream2: I was in a car on some strange pit. for some reason Raven was outside the car. he pushed it towards some edge. He was strong and holding the car from falling off the edge. I yelled at him to pull the car back up. He jsut kept teasing like he was gonna pull it back up but dropped it instead.<br><br>&nbsp;Dream3: I was in a doomsday scenario wherin The New World order had been established. The entire world lived in concentration camps. It was like i was just watching a move of this. Anway, These "doctors" were just slaughtering people. People were labotomised ad then beaten to death. In one frame i saw a guy with blood pouring out of his mouth and he was smiling like he thaught it was excstacy.   

 <br><br>Next i saw a scene where sick and dying people were brought into a "doctors office". These people were already clearly dying. They were under the impression they were being helped or treated. but doctors just stuck tubes in there mouth which would release some poison that will kill the person in a very agonising few second. Their bodies would literally just shrivel up. Some of the bodies afterwards were so deformed they would look like gray aliens. It was truly horrible to watch.

 <br><br>Dream 4: I saw my brother screaming. he was yelling " a Volcano is going to erupt"

 i woke up fromt his dream and looked at my clock. It read 9:11 ! that was creepy lol.

----------


## Man of Shred

dream1: i was in some wierd house.

 Dream2: i woke up in bed in the middle of sex with my ex/ my thoughts ran on "WTF is she doing here? how come she didn't wake me up before the sex started? how long has this been going on?" i soon climaxed and the dream eded.

----------


## Xox

Interesting dreams!

And has the recall been off?

Your last dreams weren't that long.

Anyway, looking forward to seeing more.

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks! i've been rpetty lazy in the DJ and D department recently. I want to but alas, my work schedule prevents me from it. maybe i'll try to recall more dreams on my days off and get some better ones out there.

----------


## Twoshadows

Yes, you should.... :smiley:  I miss having your DJ updated. Even if you were able to post one or two nights worth a week when you have days off, it might help your recall improve even on days when you have to get up early. And you will improve your chances for LDs...    Whatda ya say....?  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

i finally had a lucid!

Dream1: i started having a feeling like i was WILDing or something. there was this tremendous pressure no my ears but i just sorta plowed right thru it.
Next thing I know I' walking around in some town, I'm on my way from a store walking back to work. On my way i notice a few streets adns tores are our of place. I think "hold on what town is this?" i get really confused. Then i look down at my bag that i am carrying, There's chicken and chips, i suddenly notice how heavy the bag is.

 Suddenly I'm back at work, only i don't recognise the job site at all. For one, it's much bigger. My brother is in the room so i ask him. "I'm dreaming aren't I? This is a dream." he essentially says yes. So i ask him how does it feel to eb a DC. He doesn't realyl give a response, just sort of mumbles and walks out of the room. As he does this the dream fades and I am fullu Lucid standing in front of a mirror.

 I look alright, it seems i have a haircut and I'm cleanly shaven. I think "I wonder what i would look like as a girl". My face suddenly distorts a bit and re appears. I think "No! I don't want to look like an ugly transvestite." i try to change the face more but it's one cheeck just stretches a bit and looks wierd.Suddenly I'm in front of a different shaped mirror with some girl staring back at me. she smiles and leans her cheek against the glass. I kiss her cheek but taste glass. I get bored and turn around.

 I'm back at the jobsite. I think "fuck, how am I supposed to fly and shit in some stupid building?" so i try to float off the ground by diving on to it. I land and hover not an inch from the floor. I slowly sink down and think "If i could only be  higher up i could jump and..." Suddenly I'm aboard a UFO miles above earth.

 This UFO is made of all triangles. It makes no sense, good luck trying to draw this dream UFO picasso heh!!! anyway i find a porthole, a triangle shaped one and jump onto an outside triangle shaped landing. I look out and see earth below. I jump and freefall a bit. It's so awesome! i can see the north american continent zooming up at me like in those wierd films.

 I think "Oh no that would suck if i crashed" so when i hit the ground i went through some vortex, all these bright different colored lights zoomed past me. I wound up in an empty space with an enormous object in front of me. It was all different psychedelic colors And resembled soemthing like a double Helix. Only it looked more like DNA for a robot since it was all blocky and stuff. I floated in front of it and wondered if this was building block of everything in the universe?

then i woke up.

----------


## The Cusp

> I think "I wonder what i would look like as a girl". My face suddenly distorts a bit and re appears. I think "No! I don't want to look like an ugly transvestite."



You skank!  I'm kind of afraid to to a sex change during a lucid.  I'd probably look like a butch lesbian.

Anyways, congrats on the lucid.  Have you seen this so called everyman polyphasic sleep thing?  Seems like a promising way of inducing more lucids.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I think "Oh no that would suck if i crashed" so when i hit the ground i went through some vortex, all these bright different colored lights zoomed past me. I wound up in an empty space with an enormous object in front of me. It was all different psychedelic colors And resembled soemthing like a double Helix. Only it looked more like DNA for a robot since it was all blocky and stuff. I floated in front of it and wondered if this was building block of everything in the universe?



Cool.  I like that.  

Good job!  :boogie:  Ranma's back!

----------


## Twoshadows

That was very cool. Sorry I'm late in posting. I've been gone.

I like the interesting part in front of the mirror. I have had funny dreams like those where you become quite distorted.


And also that's incredible how you jumped off the UFO. So did it feel really good to free fall? I love the way it feels. I just did it again in my dream last night. But it was only from a roof of a house, not miles above the Earth in a UFO.

Good job! Hope you have more like it soon.

----------


## Man of Shred

> That was very cool. Sorry I'm late in posting. I've been gone.
> 
> I like the interesting part in front of the mirror. I have had funny dreams like those where you become quite distorted.
> 
> 
> And also that's incredible how you jumped off the UFO. So did it feel really good to free fall? I love the way it feels. I just did it again in my dream last night. But it was only from a roof of a house, not miles above the Earth in a UFO.
> 
> Good job! Hope you have more like it soon.



 yeas it was a mazing. i could feel the wind and such really well. You should try jumping from a UFO next time.

----------


## Man of Shred

i had a dream where i wound up on my jobsite and i ah no idea how i got there.

 but the jobsite was on a boat... WTF

----------


## Xox

> i had a dream where i wound up on my jobsite and i ah no idea how i got there.
> 
>  but the jobsite was on a boat... WTF



Yes dreams can do that.  ::D: 

You should write in this more often so I can respond. :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> but the jobsite was on a boat... WTF



So typical of dreams, isn't it? Places in dreams can get really strange. Funny that we don't always catch it and become lucid.







> You should write in this more often so I can respond. :p



I agree!

----------


## Man of Shred

I've been so lazy lately. but your right. if i write down some dream key words every morning for a week or so my recall should go up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, Ranma.  Don't quit trying.  I'm in a bad way too, dream-wise.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Hey, Ranma.  Don't quit trying.  I'm in a bad way too, dream-wise.



It's ok moonbeam. and damnit!!! i remembered some dreams but forgot them.

----------


## Man of Shred

Ok i remembered a fragment of one dream.

In the dream I was watching TV and it was the final voting showdown between GOP Candidate Ron paul and his opposer. it was really intense watching the number come in.I was crossing my fingers for ron paul when the dream suddenly ended. I woke up and said "Damn i really wanted to find out who'd win"

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ok i remembered a fragment of one dream.
> 
> In the dream I was watching TV and it was the final voting showdown between GOP Candidate Ron paul and his opposer. it was really intense watching the number come in.I was crossing my fingers for ron paul when the dream suddenly ended. I woke up and said "Damn i really wanted to find out who'd win"



 Cool...I have had a couple of Ron Paul dreams too. How I wish he could win!

And yeah, those intense dreams where you are watching and waiting for something and then you are interrupted by something stupid-- like waking up....they are so frustrating.

----------


## Man of Shred

i had some dreams last night but i can't remember them all.

 Dream1: I'm flying around somewhere

 Dream2: I'm in some cosmic place, ni a cosmic landscape sitting on a couch with a few people. Some college woman who is totally full of herself sits down beside me. As she sits down she throws a pair of panties on my lap.

 me: lol ok. Yu think you're better than me don't you?

 her: (playing along and smiling) uh huh

 Me: well wether you  are better than me or not doesn't really matter, since you and I will die someday.

 Her: i think your right.

 I hand her back her panties.

 Q: where does my mind come up with this shit?

----------


## KagomeInuLove82

Wow! That is a different dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Man i really gotta get my recall up! all i remember is standing on a porch talking to some dude.

----------


## Man of Shred

i had a brief lucid.
 OK the dream started as i was riding a bike in some forest area. For some reason i went on the top of a trail and was gonna with for some other bikers.
I was waiting with a few people and when i turned my head there was trees instead of a trail. I thought "Wait a minute I'm dreaming" But i didn't know what to do i wanted the trail back. so i tried closing my eyes and then opening them. But when i opened them it was a different forest... then i woke up

----------


## KagomeInuLove82

Kind of reminds me of this dream I had .... almost the same except I was alone just doing some tricks I could never do in reality.

----------


## Man of Shred

All I remember is  a Dream where I'm at some political Rally telling people to recount the super tuesday votes, 'cause in my mind there's no way a war monger like McCain should be getting any serious votes.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm in a shopping mall. and i see my brother running away from someone down the hall. I see all these people chasing him with sci-fi type guns that shoot huge balls of plasma. I chase him outside and it looks like he escapes.

 Dream2: I'm taking a cab home but the cab driver is taking his time. He keeps making detours and stops.  At one stop i see my dad, I want to ask him to drive me instead but for some reason i don't get to. I drive of with the cab driver again. We stop at a dirt road and he pulls the gas and brake pedals to the passenger side. he tells me to get in the drivers side and instructs me to steer while he works the gas and brakes. The wheel turns out to be way too sensitive, the slightest turn and the car spins off into a ditch. I'm thinking "Holy shit this is taking way too long he better not cahrge me an arm and a leg for this."

----------


## KagomeInuLove82

Wow! Now, that is a dream and a half

----------


## Man of Shred

> Wow! Now, that is a dream and a half



 you think that is long? check my best of thread. the link is in my sig. thank you !

----------


## Twoshadows

> The wheel turns out to be way too sensitive, the slightest turn and the car spins off into a ditch.



I often have car problems in my dreams too. It's another one of those things we need to try to remember that can be a dream sign.

And congrats on the little LD from a few days back. :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks TS i really think i can get into this again!

----------


## Twoshadows

> thanks TS i really think i can get into this again!



You were in my dream last night. Maybe this is because you have started to be more regular with your journal...and I read it more...and therefor you are in my mind.

 ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

well TS you kinda showed up in mine!

 The only dream i remember Is I was browsing DV. I was reading in TS's DJ that she had yet another dream about me and some other member. for some reason her entries were flashing red in the background.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: Instant lucid. I was standing in a white place where all the DV members were sleeping. I saw one bed read: Amazeo xD. I suddenly remembered to look for R. I yelled out her name really loudly a couple of times.
suddenly I was in a black space. I hear R call me back in the darkness. I called her name again.

Her: It's too dark I can't find you.

me: just keep moving you'll run into me.

 By this time i really had to pee so i decided to wake up.

 Dream2: I was at a *nightclub*. I was walking towards the dancefloor and recognised a *black girl* i knew from highschool. But she had a beard ::shock:: . I walked right past her and onto the *dancefloor*.

"*Arthur*" I heard someone call out behind me. I thought "Oh no someone has mistaken me for my brother again". i couldn't see who was calling me so i went back up to the bar area. I hear my brothers name being called again.
I bought a *cheese bread snack* and sat down with *jeff777* at a table. WE ate our food quietly. He got up and i got up shortly after. I don't remember what happened after that, but suddenly i was in a *boxing ring* with jeff.

 WE were *kung fu* fighting for fun. The fight seemed to slow down and i could measure each counter to his moves. I blocked so many of his moves he just shrugged his shoulders and left.

 Dream 3: I was a *wolf* walking on a dirt road. I came a cross a T in tersection. It was obvious I was on a *mountain*. At the T intersection a large farming fence. Behind the fence were *cows*. They started running because a *Bull* was vicously attacking them. They stopped in their tracks, so did the bull. I looked towards the other ends of the road and standing guard were these incredibly large horned bulls. I sensed there was gonna e a slaughter and I was caught in the middle of it. Just then I saw a pack of *Wolves* huddled together and ready to defend themselves. I felt safe as soon as I saw them So i cautiously walked up to them and joined them. I knelt my head and waited for the battle to start.

Dream4: I was on a busy street riding with people in a *Car.* I got out of the car and started riding a very large *bike.* The bike was so large that the scenery was small beneath me. It was hard to control and the brake handles were pushed in. I was dodging things carefully while pulling out each brake handle. When i succeeded i parked the bike in a ditch. And suddenly i was blocked somehow from all side of the ditch. i couldn't get out.

 Dream5: A brief dream where Dan And Jesse from Ontario came to visit. They were staying At my house. I noticed they had resumes with them. I told them "wait... you're moving in and loking for a job?". They both giggled and said "Yes"

----------


## Twoshadows

> well TS you kinda showed up in mine!
> 
> The only dream i remember Is I was browsing DV. I was reading in TS's DJ that she had yet another dream about me and some other member. for some reason her entries were flashing red in the background.



That's cool. If you were reading my DJ in your dream, I must have kind of been on your mind.  :smiley: 

I also notice that when I wrote in your DJ almost every day, and you wrote in mine the chances of dreaming about you were way higher. And probably the same for you.

----------


## Xox

> Dream1: [COLOR=Blue]Instant lucid. I was standing in a white place where all the DV members were sleeping. I saw one bed read: Amazeo xD. I suddenly remembered to look for R. I yelled out her name really loudly a couple of times.
> suddenly I was in a black space. I hear R call me back in the darkness. I called her name again.



First of all, congrats on being lucid. Your recall is getting better over the past few days. Very interesting dream you had, I don't recall anything from last night. (Well I hardly slept and am in school) 

Hopefully I'll have the same luck as you. :/

----------


## Mes Tarrant

:woohoo:  Whoooo lucid + dv dreams combo!

----------


## Man of Shred

> Whoooo lucid + dv dreams combo!



C C C C COMBO BREAKER! lol thanks mes.I'll check  your dj!

----------


## yelizaveta

> Dream1: Instant lucid. I was standing in a white place where all the DV members were sleeping. I saw one bed read: Amazeo xD. I suddenly remembered to look for R. I yelled out her name really loudly a couple of times.
> suddenly I was in a black space. I hear R call me back in the darkness. I called her name again.
> 
> Her: It's too dark I can't find you.
> 
> me: just keep moving you'll run into me.
> 
>  By this time i really had to pee so i decided to wake up.
> 
> ...



wow, you have a lot of dreams with DV members in them! I have yet to have a dream involving a DV member. Do you just dream about people who's pics you've seen, or do you somehow know, for example, that it's Jeff777 you see?   And, cheese bread snacks in a nightclub? How hip.  Then again, reading this dream made me hungry...

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Yeli! well I've been cheating a bit with some b6.

Anyway i went to a metal concert last night. I had a fun night. I got a fat lip from defending the line at the mosh pit. I almost got thrown out. But i also hung out with the band members after the show! I'm surprised i actually have had dreams last night.

Dream 1: I was at some sort of *frat party* or something. It was a long dream but i don't remember any details. I had some *friends* but i lost them and.... i just can't remember.

 Dream2: I'm up on a *mountain* again, It's snow covered. I'm In a truck with some family members. We came by a large *shed*. We get into the shed and my aunt starts putting on ski's. I want to ski but i see i Don't have the right shoes. My aunt shows me the hill they are gonna ski down. She say's it's beginner but to me it's really steep. It starts with this drain pipe by the shed.

 Dream3: I'm in a house that is supposed to be mine. I feel like something is watching me so I roam the house looking for whatever it is. My rothers room is empty and has rusty metal walls. I go into the living room and notice the couch is suddenly missing. I ask my dad what happened to the couch 'cause it was there a minute ago? he says it just vanished. I roam the house again looking for the couch thief. I go into my brothers room again and notice a door i hadn't seen there before. I see a guy's shadow so i go to inspect it and there is the thief. I grab him and start punching the hell outtta him.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Dream 3: I was a *wolf* walking on a dirt road.



That would be cool to dream of being an animal.  I've never done that.  I"ve been a different person, but never an animal.

----------


## Man of Shred

2 dreams

Dream1: I'm going downtown to get a hair cut. I'm walking with somebody and for some reason we go to a church. Then I'm walking down the street again with this guy and then i run into my dad who is also getting a hair cut.

 Dream2: I'm on a double date. Everything seems to be going fine until my date and her friend pay more attention to the other guy. she puts her hands in his shirt sleeves to keep her hands warm. I get up and leave.

----------


## Man of Shred

Ok I had a lot of detailed dreams. bear with me

 Dream1: I spot wolf on a mountain, for a split second it reminds me of xox, but then the dream just fades.

 Dream2: I'm in this huge construction complex made of concrete ceilings held up by loads of steel girders. In this dream i seem to be really tall, and that's not all in the next second I hear my name called I look and see this huge mecha man runnin at me. So I yank a steel girder out to protect me. But no avail, this thing comes at me as ruthless as a hard driven nail. I smack this guy again, and again over his metal head. This just makes him angry and he starts chasing me again. And then I kick out girders as I'm running along, then pick  them up and throw them at him but before long He starts trippin over these things. So i pick up some concrete and smash it on head, 'cause i know if don't stop that I'll be dead

 Anyway i start to run away,He just gets up and comes faster, now with an arm blaster. He Tears out whole sections of concrete and steel, And starts rollin them at me like they is just big wheels. One pins me up against a wall, then it seems like i can't get up at all. Pretty soon I think I'm dead. But i climb up just enough to see him smash me over the head.
 (who says you can't rhyme and DJ at the same time)

Dream3: I forget the next dream but the notes read:

 Robert R and Coastline? Oh yeah It was a vague dream i had he lived by the coastline.

 Dream4: I'm At the library and when i walk through the door. I see this whole line of picture books and them some more. So I, pull them to what it is they about. And No doubt One of them reads: Moonbeam. I think "no way Gee, this really can't be"  So I flip through the book and I see Moonbeams smilin face, While taking care of some guy who looks like he's losing the cancer race. At the last picture he's lying in a hospital bed and he looks half dead, His skin is shriveled and looks really emasculate. It makes me sick, 'cause i seen enough guys die from it. But in the picture moonbeam just smiles on, I think it really takes guts to face death with that face on

 Dream5: K enough rappin of journal entries. this one took place in a mall I was walking And I ran into my Old roommate Sho. He had blonde streaks in his hair. he said "I'm here to get a cheque from your dad". We walk through some doors and into a foodcourt. I see my brother there. so me and sho ask him for money. but he has none Then sho says he has some coupons he can exchange for cash. So I begin helping him count them.

 Dream6: I'm outside a mall with my brother and my childhood friend gary. It's dark and you can really see the moon out. Gary is in this gravel parking lot. He starts doing kung fu moves and throwing rocks. I begin to go through my form. I get interrupted by my brother He's complaining his back is broken. I see him trying to push a two ton truck down the street I think "well no wonder".

 The dream switches to indide a train station. Me my bro And Gary are asking for this crime boss (I forget the name i'll call him Mr.x). We're sitting in this lobby, Being yelled at by some interrigator. Outside the door i see a Girl sitting with her sibling on a bench. for some reason her image completely stands out from the dream. The rest of the dream characters are all fuzzy, but this girl seems to be crystal clear. she gives me a kind of dirty look, and for a split second I was wondering if it was xox. but before i could complete the thought A booming devilish voice yelled at me "there is no MR X" and the voice came from this tall woman that was walking by. As soon as she passed and Exact replica of her came in through the other door. She had this fake smile, her skin was having a hard timing maintaining it's color. She looked like one of those changlings from the fifth element movie when they lose their form.

 The woman sits down across from us and says "I can arrange for you to meet MR. X" as soon as she said that i thought "holy shit i think i seen this movie, see the woman is really MR. X, The name MR X is a cover for her true identity. she's gonna invite us to some room to meet mr x, and then she's gonna reveal the truth and shoot us all in the head." so i said. "no thanks, we weren't really serious about finding mr x anyway"

 all I Remember is being chased by a car driven by "MR X" while in the background the theme song to Beverly hills cop is playing. I watch the car smash into a brick wall.

  Dream7: I falsely wake up I tell my brother about the dream. He still has back pains and i wonder if it was really a dream.

 Dream 8: I'm in a large sub urban area. I'm with my brother and for some reason i take his car and drive down the street. I seem to have no control over the car, i almost crash it, but luckily i park it. Then I get off the motorbike, and admire the it. I think back to the first time i ever heard of the phrase "crotch rocket". I heard it from my highschool friend dorian who rode motorbikes a lot. As soon as i think this. Dorian pulls up on his bike with his gf behind him. He says "hey man long time no see is that a sonata arctica shirt?" I go "yeah". His gf pipes up. "that band kicks ass but i dont like the singing sometimes" so i say "well if you think he's bad you should listen to stratovarius, the guy sings like he has no balls"

 they laugh, and we're all suddenly at a train station. I look up and i see the sky go scary. I see this gigantic rectangular UFO. I point it out to Dorian, he sees it and starts to run. I could see all of it's dimensions. It was like i giant mechanical rectangle floating in the air. Then it dissapeared. suddenly i saw this black hase coming from the sky. There were hundreds of seagulls flying in one direction as fast as they could. Even flying into eachother. Thats when it started to rain And all these people started running. The clouds we're coming in so fast teh sky bean to turn black. I watched them completely pile up and completely black out the sun in no less than 3 seconds. It was broad daylight out and now it was like night.
I began to run for shelter but it was raining so hard i couldn't get out from the train platform.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Dream1: I spot wolf on a mountain, for a split second it reminds me of xox, but then the dream just fades..



Cool, a wolf again.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I'm with some kid and were climbing these large trees. he takes me tot he edge ofa  cliff and tries t push me off the tree. I find a window to a house and the guy is there trying to keep me from coming inside.

 Dream2: my dad was yelling at me and telling me no to come to work today.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream: This was another new world order dream. There were trucks of army men taking and killing people who were Anti government. I had to keep hiding in a very large basement to avoid getting caught.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Dream: This was another new world order dream. There were trucks of army men taking and killing people who were Anti government. I had to keep hiding in a very large basement to avoid getting caught.



Kind of reminds me of my dream last night, except I was saving people (from DV) in a truck.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah well in the dream. as the army people were driving by. people had to cheer for them or you'd be a suspect so i yelled Really loudly.

Edit i read your dream. My trucks also had speakers blaring commands.

----------


## Man of Shred

bad recall lately.

 I had one dream where i woke up in my room face to face with a  grey alien. it looked different than the other greys. it scared the hell outta me.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oooh, that was a cool night with eight dreams!






> Pretty soon I think I'm dead. But i climb up just enough to see him smash me over the head.



That sounds like a very intense, and very exhausting dream.






> K enough rappin of journal entries



Those were great. I can't imagine trying to make my dreams rhyme.







> I look up and i see the sky go scary. I see this gigantic rectangular UFO.



And that sounds like a very creepy dream. I have had dreams a little similar to that, and they have this certain "feel" to them. And it sticks with you when you wake up.







> Dream: This was another new world order dream. There were trucks of army men taking and killing people who were Anti government. I had to keep hiding in a very large basement to avoid getting caught



Scary...because it could be true... So do you have NWO dreams very often?






> I had one dream where i woke up in my room face to face with a grey alien. it looked different than the other greys. it scared the hell outta me



 And this one sounds extremely freaky. I hate those dreams when someone is right there staring at you and you feel this overwhelming sense of terror.



Good job. I'm glad you're keeping this up... :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Twoshadows! Yeah those UFO dreams give me the same feelings.

 I'm gonna be brief.  

 Dream1: I was on a mountain just blindly walknig around. It was snowy again. 
I saw a Panther prowling around and i got the feeling i should avoid it. I got on my belly and morphed into a wolf again. I found a shady spot where nothing harmful could find me and i layed down to sleep.

 Dream2: I'm in a band with Jeff777 and Man Of Steel. We do Rage Against The Machine Covers, record it and then listen to it. I remember it sounding pretty good.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream: I was at some political rally that was held outside some school. I Think Obama was winning. and for some reason i was walking with him to a parking lot.We were talking about stuff. i was about to tell him to Impeach Cheney as soon as he got into office. But then i noticed Cheney was right there waiting for him.  I just walked past and gave cheney a dirty look.

----------


## suttsman

Awesome stuff, Ranma, awesome stuff!

Don't you just hate when the person you absolutely don't want to be in your dream ends up in your dream?  :Mad: 

Anyways, good job!  ::D:

----------


## tyrantt23

> But then i noticed Cheney was right there waiting for him.  I just walked past and gave cheney a dirty look.



 ::cheers:: 
hahaha, awesome!  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a dream where i was at a computer cafe and logged on to dreamviews.
There was an asian guy beside me talking to me for a while.Then suddenly it was a girl my age. she seemed to like  me.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I was in some sort of strange building. In one hidden closet, if you knocked on the wall a door would open up leading into a different dimension. I went through and asked someone where i was and he said "You're in the future of earth"

Dream2: I was walking down a street when a dog crossed my path, bared it's teeth and wouldn't let me pass. for somereason me and the dog started having a conversation.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I went through and asked someone where i was and he said "You're in the future of earth"



Too bad that dream didn't continue. It would have been interesting to see what was there.





> for some reason me and the dog started having a conversation.



That's really cool. Do you remember anything that you talked about?

----------


## Man of Shred

I wish i could remember TS.

 Dream1: I was back in my old town of chilliwack b.c. I was standing at a plaza near my old elementary school. I was in front of one of the video stores looking across the street to the safeway. I noticed a large screen on the safe way nad concluded: This must be a dream. I stood stationary focusing on the images of the screen. I tried to will myself throught the screen. It seemed to grow larger and i could see images of war going on. It reminded me of some of the war video games that are coming out now. For some reason i couldn't enter the screen. So instead i tried to fly towards it. My body felt so real that it seemed impossible to fly. It tried to enlarge the screen to overtake me once more but to no avail. I remembered i should look at my hands. My hands rose to my face and i saw that they were mine. I began looking at other objects in my periphials in a systematic fashion to try and stabalise the dream. The dream seemed to speed up, cars passed by by so fast that i was getting lost in their movement. I went back to my hands as a starting point and tried the same system again. Everything seemed to stabalise but then suddenly faded out.

 Dream2: I was on a planet like ship. I was in a large hangar with some people i seemed to know. Somebody ran up to our group and started yelling "WE have to evacuate, We're caught in a gravity well of a large comet and we're going to collide with it in four hours." I said "I think we should start packing all essentials and leave immideately, Tammy Help me get this boat down." I climbed a ladder of a large crate and someone on the other side helped me take the canoes from off the top of the crate. After unloading certain things and packing for a while. our group decided to split up and collect our personal items and collect family members for escape.

 I decided my personal belongings weren't worht the effort so i went to look for people instead. I left the hanger and went on to the more populated portion of the ship. It was a huge glass dome with a  city underneath it maintained by a false atmosphere. The town again resembled Chilliwack B.C. I walked along the streets towards downtown. I looked up into the night and saw a glowing red and orange object that seemed far off. I knew this was the oncomming comet. I enetered some sort of office building and began to look for someone. I recognised a design on the door. I knew it was the same symbol Solsky has in his sig here on DV. I went into his office and couldn't find him. So i ran out into the street. I ran into a woman who seemed to be looking for Solskye. So i ran along the streets looking in cars. people had stopped their cars in their tracks and some seemed to be asleep at the wheel.

 I saw Solskye asleep in his car. i was going to wake him. but i looked up for a moment. The reddish object was now 4 times larger than i had seen in perviously and concluded that a couple of hours had already passed since i last looked. I ran back to the hangar but no one was there. i suddenly ran into the other people who were helping me move stuff, and i said "Well is it time to leave yet? we're all gonna die if we don't move out now." We began moving to an escape ship and the dream ended.

----------


## Twoshadows

Congrats on the LD. And you still remember to look at your hands. You were the one that got me started on that. But it's been a while since I've have.

That last dream sounds very intense. Seeing the commet coming and getting bigger. And you even had a DV member in it. (Hmmm...lots of us dreamed about DV members last night...well, at least Moonbeam and I did.)

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Congrats on the LD!  :boogie:  Did you use a technique before bed or anything?

----------


## Man of Shred

> Congrats on the LD!  Did you use a technique before bed or anything?



 no it just seemed to happen spontaneously. But normally at night i try to meditate slightly and visualise seeing my hands or i mentally run through different dreamsigns. ::banana::

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a  short dream where I depicted Muhammad in a cartoon. Some Muslim guy started giving death threats over the internet. He even went as far as to post Anti Ranma187 treads in the dreamviews lounge.

----------


## Moonbeam

Be careful, Ranma, you might get a fatwa put out on you for infidel dreaming. :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

I'll get to updating this more soon!

----------


## Moonbeam

::furious::   I hope so!

----------


## Cyclic13

Someone said my name?  :Cool:

----------


## Man of Shred

hehe thanks guys! Solkye. You posted a pic in extended Discussion of some band doing electronic music? If that was, That's the same person i saw sleeping in the car in my dream.

 Dream 1: i was in some room watching Battlestar Gallactica. Scott was in the room. I don't remember what he was saying.

 Dream 2: I was in a living room playing with a  kitten. It was a few weeks old and it was trying to jump around. It would jump and not land in the right way.  I said "good job! you're learning to jump! you'll get it soon!" The kitten replied. "I hope so! learning is so hard"


 Gotta love those dreams where i talk to animals!

----------


## Cyclic13

Ya. That band pic is of me. I'm the one with golden brown hair.

It's not surprising you saw me in an apocalyptic dream, considering I am one of the harbingers of the apocalypse. As we reach the solar wave which brings about our ascension to light beings, I should start to unlock some more of my powers so I can stop things from going too far. Hopefully the governments don't have enough time to stop the majority of us from awakening by using HAARP, chemtrails, aspartame, and fluoride in order to calcify everyone's pineal glands to disallow them access to make the shift to hyperspace and unlock their infinite potential. I've already detoxed myself, and escaped from the belly of the beast. I doubt they'll be able to stop me.

I've been practicing one technique where I'll be able to go back and forth through time and rewrite things the way I see fit.

So... no worries.

----------


## Man of Shred

What's the best way to detox Solskye? i realise that all my fears and insecurities Never came from me. But instead seem to have been shoved down my throat through culture from day 1.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream: I was at an elementary school renunion. I saw i guy i went to highschool with there his forearm looked like it was backwards. There was some other guy there i didn't recognise but he said he'd been a childhood friend of mine.

----------


## Man of Shred

dream1: My ex girlfriend was trying to fight me and yelling at me "I've killed people before." I kept blocking her punches pretty fast until she gave up and left me alone.

 Dream2: I was leaving some town with some chinese people.

 Dream3: I was at an animal sanctuary of some sort. There was a large round pool with stone tile all the way around. There were lions hunting other animals but all the lions wer3e swimming. It was pretty cool watching them hunt!

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: i was messing around with blue nunchucks.

 Dream 2: I was looking in the mirror and I had really long hair. It was so thick i wanted to cut it off.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream: I was walking into an outdoor martial arts thingy with my staff. somehow people started leaving and i realised i had the wrong rattan staff.

----------


## Man of Shred

I popped some b6 last night and had a few vivid dreams.

 Dream 1: I was with some friend i knew years ago. chuck and darryl. I was in chucks car and he was driving through town like a maniac. We went down this hill really fast  i felt like my stomach was going into my chest like on a roller coaster going down. We stopped at a mall for some 6 pin bowling. Darryl started saying he was gonna play me 'cause last time we played i beat him. I don't even remember that incident lol. I walk into the bowling place and someone announces over a loud speaker that "Ranma187 has now finally arrived!!!" I look around and everyone is clapping.

 I sit down on the bowling seats Beside some asian woman. She turns to look at me and i realize She's a transvestite. I turn away trying not to draw her/his attention to me. Suddenly my asian friend Sho shows up and started speaking to the tranny in Japanese.

 Dream 2: I'm with a group of people entering a strange pyramid. It's sort of like an Indiana Jones Scenario. We just keep walking through winding passages. At one point i realise Raven, my neighbor is traveling with me.

 Dream 3: I was in a suburban area where these satanic women were buying and selling house. They'd sell a house to a family and them murder the family in a satanic blood ritual and then re-sell the house.

 For some reason i caught on to their plan. At one point when i walk to my house i see a woman putting a For sale sign at my house. I ask her what she is doing but she tries to hide the sign. I grab it out of her hand and look at it. She starts acting crazy so i pick up a broken rattan staff and start hitting her with it. We struggle for a bit and she gets away I know she is going to alert the rest of her cult of me. I run and find my family and explain they want to kill us. My family doesn't believe me so i show the the for sale sign.

 The rest of the dream is pretty vague. but i run from the women and beat a few of them up. I remember and intense kung-fu fight like sequence, i was blocking the one girls moves pretty well and hitting her hard with crane hits and hammer fists.

----------


## Man of Shred

Maze house: I spent a lot of time in a gigantic house. I walked throughout it several times. There was one room i would always walk by And i never went in Because i knew it belong to someone else. Anyway the whole place seemed like a maze. There was lots of people there. I felt a sudden urge to go to the other end of the house. I felt as if someone needed help or I needed to find something. 

I turned down one hallway and two children walked up to me laughing. The hallway began to distort adn I fell into a corner of it. I wanted to get away but the two children kept dancing around me. It was as If they didn't want me to get to the destination i was hoping for. I blanked out.

 The room: I was in the same house, or another one... And I walked by the room that belonged to someone. I walked by and accidentally saw my cousin and his gf having sex. I rushed into the kitchen and my cousin came out and said "sorry I didn't realise you'd be home early..." at least he could have kept the door closed!

 Broken guitar: I was sitting in front of some music sheets. I picked up my guitar and noticed the headstock had broken from the neck. The strings were still intact and I seemed to get entangled in them.

 Brains: I was in a hospital bed with a girl. I was holding onto ametal pipe that was sticking out of her head. I noticed the top of her skull was gone and the pipe was connected to her brain. I sat there moving the pipe from side to side. She seemed to enjoy it. I also noticed My skull was open too and a pipe was sticking out of my brain. She grabbed the pipe in my head and moved it around. It was a very strange feeling. I remember thinking: I must have such bad brain damage from this I don't even remember how I got here.

 Wolf: I just got back from a coffee house "tim Hortons" to a school. It was night and I think my brother was with me. We were elaning against a roudn wall when i noticed a giant wolf prowling around. It seemed to notice i was there, but chose to ignore me. I was frightened that i went inside the school and walked around the gymnasium in darkness then went back outside.

 Outside i looked and saw the wolf was still there.

 Hands: I awoke in some bright room, My hands were so tingly it was bothering me. I managed to bring them to my face, but they were covered in some wire mesh. It was cutting off circulation to my hands. I panicked and flung my hands about.

 Back to school: I went to some big college test. I sat in teh classroom area and everyone around me were jock adn very dumb like. I sat there for a few minutes just looking at everyone. I left To get a paper. When i returned to the classroom and Jock looked at me funny and slammed the door. I found a window i could crawl through. But when i went through I was in the lobby again. The place seemed empty and I still had a paper.

 I wanted to find a teacher to give it to So i went through a door that led into a hallway. I ran into a man with glasses in a white jacket who had a kind of Doctor feel to him. I was going to ask him about my paper but he montioned me into a room that appeared to be his office.

 I followed him in and he just sat at his computer, he seemed to be watching a conspiracy documentary. He then looked at me and said "Third shelf from the bottom" and pointed at a book case. I found the third shelf and a title seemed to jump out at me. It said "I'm still there"

 I realised the title was implying that I was in two places at once. That while i was "here" in this dream, really i was somewhere else. I woke up then.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a dream I was in some house when a group of guys were walking by. I said something and one of them ran at me with intent to kill me. I grabbed him and managed to throw him through a window. Him and his friends left angrily.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a FA where i was in bed, but one of my molars in my top teeth was coming out. I remember thinking " My dentist is going to be pissed.

 My next dream i was on a fictional street where i was supposed to be living. I was on the phone with Tony and he was saying that my cousin isn't cut out for his line of work. Also he was talking to Sho.

----------


## Man of Shred

A night on the town:

 I was walking through a town at night with a guy named Gino. We wandered into some place like a house. Me and him were fighting for a bit, playfully. We just had a couple of rounds. Later i was outside and my brother came up to me and said he saw me fighting. He said it was good for me.

Children: I was on a deck looking after some children at night time. one of them said something adn began wishing upon a star, she pointed at a light in the sky as she said it. I told her it was a UFO. The UFO was bluish and began to dance around the clouds. I told the children it was putting on a show just for us, so enjoy it. Just then a few more ufos came out and danced around in patterns. The children enjoyed it.

 After the ufo's had gone i jsut sat there cloud gazing.

 Radio: FA where i heard my mother in the other room listening to the radio. I went into her room and told her to turn it down because i was trying to sleep.

 Mall: I was in some sort of mall on my way to visit a friend. A girl got in my way. I just kissed her, and she didn't seem to resist. After kissing for a minute or so I stopped and kept walking. she was like "ummm ok" and began following me.

 I walked around a corner and found a hallway and knocked on the door. Someone opened it and i asked to see Gary. They said his room was across the hall. So i knocked on that door and gary opened the door. The girl was still behind me but i was ignoring her. I walked into gary's place and said hello to him.


Edit: i just remembered one more dream. I was helping some kids put out a fire.

and i seem to be dreaming of children a lot lately.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey! How are you doing?






> Dream 3: I was in a suburban area where these satanic women were buying and selling house.



Creepy dream....





> It was a very strange feeling. I remember thinking: I must have such bad brain damage from this I don't even remember how I got here.



Isn't it funny how we try explain things to ourselves in dreams. Too bad it didn't trigger lucidity.






> Hands: I awoke in some bright room, My hands were so tingly it was bothering me. I managed to bring them to my face, but they were covered in some wire mesh. It was cutting off circulation to my hands. I panicked and flung my hands about.



I wonder if you were sleeping on your arms weird and actually cutting off cirulation. Sometimes I'll do that. I hate that feeling.






> I had a FA where i was in bed, but one of my molars in my top teeth was coming out. I remember thinking " My dentist is going to be pissed.



Oh man, gotta love those teeth dreams. At least I sometimes get lucid from mine.





> I was on a deck looking after some children at night time. one of them said something adn began wishing upon a star, she pointed at a light in the sky as she said it. I told her it was a UFO. The UFO was bluish and began to dance around the clouds



UFO dreams are cool.



Keep up the good work!

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was taking tools back to my dads truck. But i had to walk through knee high snow. At some point i dropped the tools and was kicking them through the snow all the way to the truck.

 Dream2: I was in some large white house. At some point there was a large animal prowling around, like a wolf or a cheetah. People started arriving to some party there. I hung back and some girl seemed to make friends with me. I don't remember what we did, we just kind of hung out. I seemed to be avoiding an older woman who was supposed to be her mother or something.

 At the end of the party i was talking to the older woman. She felt like she was related to me in some way like an aunt. At the end of the party i said goodbye and the woman hugged me.

 Dream3: I was in another house with Sho. I didn't want to speak any japanese around him because i seemed emberrassed to say anything.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I was supposed to fight someobody. but apperantly i sent my double to fight.

 Dream 2: i remember it being very long. I was in a house in some secluded town. At one point i found a hidden addic. There wasn't much in there. I remember a woman telling me that her house was haunted and full of holes. For some reason i wanted to explore the house.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had an almost lucid yay!

 Dream 1: I was at a bar or something. I went outside and heard someone screaming. he was yelling "stay away from me or I'll hurt you". i ran to see what the commotion was all about, but a voice said "stay back."

 I stayed back and the guy ran around the corner and started beating up my brother. The guy turned to me and said "I'm gonna kill you ninja man" and then he kicked me.

 Dream 2: i was living in a tent outside of a park or something. Anyway I was looking at some clouds. And i asked myself if i was dreaming. I gazed at the clouds to see if they would change. They didn't so i carried on the dream non lucid.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had 3 dreams: 

Hospital: I was in a hospital, trying to convince people that my mother was mentally ill (she has shizophrenia, and last night i woke up to find her breaking my dishes :Sad:  ). No one was listening to me. but one woman seemed to understand my problem and started yelling at the other people that weren't listening to me. I started yelling for no reason, but i forget what about. 

 quick dream flash as i was typing the last dream: I was walking by a door and in the door was a guy with brown hair. he was in the shadows and seemed to be looking at me. 

 City: Very vague dream. I'm travelling with a woman through a city at night. I think we were talking about how far away we lived from eachother? 

 Panic: I was riding my bike on some sort of trail. For some reason I was expecting to run into someone from i know. I came to a place where the trail came to a house and winded a small garden. A man was in my path, I didn't see him clearly but he smiled. I dodged him, and also the flowers along the side. I came to a shack or a small house where a man in a brown cowboy hat was leaning. I stopped and leaned my bike nearby and went to greet him. When i got closer he was sweating, and breathing heavily. he was saying "What is happening"? I recognised him as having a sort of panic attack. I tried to calm him down, saying the panic was all in his head. 

 I sat him down at a table and i was trying to explain something, but my mouth was full of food. I just remembered something about don juan saying "A warrior eats only small bites at a time."

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: very nonsensical dream. I felt my awareness floating above a grey cube. There were two lines running along the grey cube. I felt they were people i knew.

 Dream 2: I was in a huge building with a north, south, east and west wing. I could be walking through the corridors. or i could zoom out of the complex and see where i needed to walk next. my destination would be highlighted with a specific color for each wing. then I'd be back in my dream body and walking to that part. I forget what i would do there, but then i would zoom out again to see my next destination. This happened several times throughout the dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a couple of dreams. 

 Dream 1: i was in my old town in B.C. at night. I was walking along some street and two men were fighting. One guy ended up running away or getting knocked out. The other man got into a red car. I got in with him and we started driving away. He had hair down to his chin. He told me i could have a smoke. so i looked in the back seat and I grabbed one. I asked this man if he could give me a ride home. he said sure. I gave him directions to the house where i lived when i was 11, on fairfield island. Funny: i could remember the correct street name in the dream, but i can't remember it now. 

Dream2: i was in a square plaza with lots of people. There was a big statue in the middle. 

 dream 3: I was in a hospital of some sort. I was with someone but i can't remember who. 

Dream 4: I was driving down a highway that looked kind of cartoonish. Someone called em on a cell phone. I picked up and it was a woman with a british accent. I seemed to know her. I thought it was funny that i was driving and talking on a cellphone. So i remembered my interview with naiya when she said she uses cell phones to conjure dream characters. I almost became lucid.

----------


## Naiya

LOL at the UFO dream, the poor kids could have been abducted, you should have told them to get inside!  :tongue2: 

Lots of hospital dreams, too...those can really suck.  ::hug::

----------


## Man of Shred

Aww thanks Naiya  ::hug:: 

DREAMS!

as I was drifting off I saw a face pop out at me in my eyelids. I wondered if it was "c".

 Dream 1: I was in some playground at night on a jungle gym. i was in some part where there were circular monkey bars. I was trying to fit through one space of the monkey bars but i couldn't. I got off and walked soemwhere with my brother.

 Dream2: I was ni my Garden at home and I noticed there was still a grapevine left from when my cousin took his out. I also noticed the other things i had planted, that i thought had died, were now starting to grow and prosper. I was also happy to see grapes growing on the grapevine.

 Dream 3: I was on some train tracks walking by a stopped train car.

 Dream 4: I was at Lonewolfs forum, but there seemed to be some extra forums added. as If two forums had been merged. I was reading someones posts that i seemed to know. There were pictures of me and him in them.

 Dream 5: I was kissing some girl with long brown hair. This was very vague. I felt my physical body turnover in my sleep and it woke me up.

 Dream 6: I was outside my house at night. For some reason i had started my dad's truck and it began rolling away. I ran after it to catch it. But a part of me seemed not to care. I watched it crash into someones house. I'm pretty sure it had killed someone. Suddenly it was the next day. Me and my dad were floating 10 ft up in the standing position down a busy street. We both looked at the cars and people walking below. As we floated by a movie theater display i said "Dad, I'm sorry but I wrecked your truck and possibly killed some people in the process." he said "Oh it's ok, you're just gonna have to work harder to pay for it that's all." I suddenly felt guilty and I said "I can't believe i did that though. what's wrong with me?"

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was in a city that was on a hill. I walked out of a house and I was on my way to see my old room mate Dan. But all I remember was going into another house and meeting his half brother Trevor. It was a long dream but i can't remember all the details. 

 Dream 2: I was in a chinese store and was looking around. I went to a desk and said something. But the one man started accusing me of being racist. I spent a few minutes explaining what i had said. and That i meant no harm. I apologised and kept on this way until the people in the store calmed down. I went to leave but a display of chinese swords caught my eye. I was thinking "Isn't it a chinese proverb that a customer is always right" (i have no idea if that's a chinese proverb lol, but it made sense in the dream). Anyway I looked at a wooden kendo like sword. It caught my eye and was only $40. i was pondering buying it. 

dream 3: I was walking on a suburb street. I was on my way to meet a man with silvery hair and a round face (lonewolf?). I came by the house where he was supposed to live, but there was a couple of dogs at the house just before the one i was supposed to go to.. They noticed me and began to growl. one barred it's teeth so I crossed the street. I heard them growling behind me and dared not to look back. I came to the street corner and the meaner dog was in front of me. It leapt at me and bit right through my hand. It hurt so much that I yelled in pain. I Tried to yell "help me!" but my voice came out very weak and was barely heard by even me. 

 Sometime later i was walking down another street i was thinking "if only i had my own dog to protect me." I think this dream was saying i needed some sort of shield to meet the man. 

 Dream 4: I was in a corner store being run by East indian men. I remember the one man handing me my bag and i walked out. when I got out of the store i realised that i didn't have my bag with me. When i walked back in it was a different store and a different clerk. I saw my bag lying on the ground. "I'm dreaming!" i said to myself. I forgot my basic stabilization tasks like rubbing my hands and looking at them and other object systematically. But I remembered i was looking for C. I yelled out her name a few times, but as I was walking out the door, my vision went double and the dream vanished. 

Dream 5: I was in that calgary house again, the one from my first dream. I was walking on a board over a stair case. but it was weak and fell. I narrowly escaped falling down. I then Told my dad we needed a proper plank over the stairwell.

----------


## Twoshadows

Great recall....

Congrats of the LD!





> It hurt so much that I yelled in pain. I Tried to yell "help me!" but my voice came out very weak and was barely heard by even me.



This sometimes happens to me too when I'm in pain or really afraid. I can't get any noise out when I try to scream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Bahh i could barely remember anything from last night. And here i was on a roll.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was in a bedroom in an apartment. some kind of Cat was there. It was like no other cat i had seen on earth. It had the demeanor of a lion or a tiger. but it was more like a big housecat. It was orange with long fur and spectacular ears. I remember playing with it and petting it. I suddenly became more aware of it when it stared into my eyes. I could feel it's gaze penetrate my being as if it were staring into my soul. It's eyes had intent. The image of the cat became crystal clear compared to the rest of the dream. I became almost frightened of it So i put it in a box and left the room. 

 Dream 2: I was in a strange house no a computer and some guy i seemed to know was talking to me about X (the girl i had tried to dream with in 2006). The guy was harassing me about how I messed it up with her. I just kind of shrugged his comments off. 

 Dream 3: I was in a living room with my dad. Graham hancock, a famous new age author who writes about african shamanic tribes, was in the dream but he had short hair. My dad was showing him and trying to get him to read all these books trying to debunk grahams theories. I found the whole conversation rather funny. 

 Dream 4: I was in olds crossing the train tracks. I climbed onto a train car that had stopped and noticed a bunch of objects that were mine on it. I think someone was with me. 

 Dream fragment: As i was waking up. My entire vision saw yellow or orange. there was a presence there. and now that i think about it, it reminded me of that cat dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams! I woke up at 6 am this morning. talked with my brother and went back to bed. he said he was going for a smoke. I had recalled no dreams so i took the opportunity to have some morning dreams. 

 Dream 1: False awakening. I forgot I had gone to sleep and was outside with my brother haveing a smoke. We were both by the garage. My brother went away when i was distracted. so i peered around the corner and saw that he was taking a piss (it's still dark out at 6 AM.). after a minute he came back around the corner and went into the house. 

 I paced around the backyard like i usually do when i smoke. Something caught the corner of my eye. There was a dog in the yard directly across from the alleyway. He moved into the street light a bit and i saw he was a doberman. i thought " wait a sec. There is a dog across the alleyway but it's a house to the left and it isn't a Doberman!". For a second i knew i was dreaming. The dog seemed to pick up my realisation and it leapt at me. As it was leaping at me i pointed at it and said "haha, you can't hurt me 'cause you're not real". I watched him vanish into mist in mid air! (note: I just realised i pointed in dreaming for the first time without realising it, and the pointing revealed a phantom image.).
 
 My slow rational mind thought " Well maybe the dog was just a hallucination, I'm not dreaming" What I should have been thinking was "dogs don't turn into mist when you point at them this really must be a dream!". But, Unfortunately I went through the rest of the dream this way. 

 I then walked along the alleyway and turned into the street. I noticed something catch my eye. I went to pick it up and it was a can of green beans. i thought "who would throw a perfectly good can of food out?". And on I walked. I turned to the street on the right and saw that i was downtown. I thought "this isn't supposed to happen, downtown is still two blocks away... where Am I?". As i kept walknig downtown I noticed a McDonalds. I knew that there wasn't and Mickey Dee's in didsbury, so I concluded i must be in the future or something. 

 I then went into a mini mall. Didsbury has no mini mall... I walked through one room and walked into a television news studio where people were preparing to start the news. i thought "Didsbury has no TV studio... where Am I?". I walked through the next door and came to another TV studio. I accidently knocked over a camera. No one was mad or seemed to notice. I walked through the semi circle of camera displays and noticed one guy in the directors chair was blocking my path. He then noticed me, smiled, and got up to clear the way. I thought " Why Am I being treated like royalty?". 

 After the camera display there was a group of tables where people were sitting. I recognised one of my friends from Didsbury. So i sat at the table and said to him "hey man, I just had the funniest dream! i was walking around in didsbury and it had a mcdonalds, and the thing is: There's no MdcDonalds in didsbury! wtf" The whole table laughed like it was funny. They were laughing at me 'cause i didn't realise i was still ni that dream! 

 Note: I'm going out no the town tonight. and if i see that guy i will tell him the dream! only maybe I'll finish with "... and then i sat down at a table with you just like this and told you the exact same dream!" 

 Dream 2: I was in a clinic of some sort. I don't know what i was there for. But i saw "B". My cousins recent ex girlfriend. She had shaved her head and in the dream she looked really un appealing. I was talking to some people, and she walked by, looked at me, and ignored me. I thought "i guess i'm no longer her friend now that she's no longer with my cousin" 

 Dream 3: I was on the DV forum reading a post by jeff777. As i read his post i could hear his voice saying the text in my head. He was saying something about the cusp! 

 At least I'm more a ware in my dreams and Am questioning them more!

----------


## Jeff777

It's good that you're becoming more aware in your dreams MoSh!  ::goodjob::   Although your las lucid was short, at least you managed to have one.  Try and recall the "feeling" of being lucid and try to expound upon that by recreating that experience.  And I didn't know there was a vbulletin mod that had my voice reading out forum posts...how cool!  Though, I think with your radio voice you'd be much more suited to do that kind of thing.  xD

I'll stop by back here again sometime.  Keep it up.   :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

hehe, Thanks for changing the title Jeff. I'll come by yours more as well!.


Shadow: I was on a road on a mountain and there was a shadowy figure in my path. 

 Tap: I was reading Lonewolfs' forum. I was looking at the avatars and wondering wether i could use those images in my mind for intending to dream with them. As i thought this i felt a tap on my left shoulder. (thanks wolf) 

 This Man: check www.thisman.org In the dream I was in a local store. and usually in stores around here there are cards displaying who recently died and where their services are being held. One caught my eye, it was This Man. and he had the most sinister look on his face. I felt his gaze was directed at me. 

 Baxsement: There are a bunch of fragments that took place in a basement. On where i was listening to a lecture by Chris Douglas (the man who claims he was Carlos Castaneda's final apprentice). In the lecture he was just saying all these gross things which I'm not going to say. My brother walked into the basement and heard this. I said "should i shut this off?" and my brother says "Nahhh i like this lecture". a few people were coming to the basement. 

 The next scene was the basement filled with people. There was a dog there. I remembered dreamgirls post about using the excercise for storing power and how it made her dog go nuts. I wondered if i could do the same exercise there in front of the dog. 

 And the last scene my mom and dad we're in the basement and they were actually talking! 

 Apartment: I was back in ontario wanting to move back into my old apartment. 

 Bus: I was at a bus depot with some people and we were seeing some girl off. she seemed upset to be leaving. After her bus left my brother came by and asked if the girl had been sent off. he seemed agitated that he missed it. 

  I also remember a fragment. But it was so vague. i was talking with Dreamgirl... I think.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Hmm... You were in my dream last night. No similarities.  That ThisMan guy looks fucking disgusting.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Hmm... You were in my dream last night. No similarities.  That ThisMan guy looks fucking disgusting.




Pray that you never meet This Man in dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

movies: I was watching a dream as if it were a movie. In one scene there were a bunch of Indians and chinese people in a war. Tho other movie I forget what it was about. But i could shift between the two different movie scenes at will. 

 House: I was in my kitchen. It was very vivid. There was food and half rotten food all over the kitchen. I was hungry and trying to find something to eat. I reached in the cupboard and found a drumstick. I ate it and it was covered in all sorts of sauce. It was very sticky. There was someone else there. Maybe my mother. 

 Trapped: Me and a few others were trapped in some sort of dangerous warehouse. A few ravens may have been there. We were walknig around the big rooms trying to find a way out. At one point i saw someone leap up to a window. I knew if they tried the window they would die. the person went out and their body dissapeared in a flash. I heard a loud whirring sound and it seemed as if the persons energy body was being consumed by something. There was a woman beside me, may have been blue dreamer. 

I started jumping really high to the ceiling trying to find out where one sound was coming from. When i got back down BD said a dead person or a spirit was trapped in a particular part of the ceiling. I leapt up again to see if i could hear it. and indeed i heard someone deep within the ceiling making some kind of noise. I got back down and said to BD "hey you got the inner ear!". she just kind of chuckled. 

 Highest Ridge: me and my dad were driving to work but through a wooded area. The scenery began to change. first it was hills and then we were driving through high mountain peaks. They looked very spectacular. We parked up on a high ridge. My dad said "ok we have to hike down to the job." i said "impossible! there's a sharp cliff in every direction." 

 Party At the warehouse: I was in a large warehouse where there was some DJ's. I went outside and it was daytime. A silvery haired man walked by and said hello as if he knew me. He invited me in and i said something like "My boss only gave me so much" he said "Yeah, i know how it is. a little money here and there, but never enough for everything." I said "yeah, I gotta eat first and foremost" He agreed and said it's important for one to always look after themselves. 

 I think another man walked by. but the thought of food made me hungry. A woman and a man were sitting nearby with some food. The woman said "we have a large cake we are trying to get rid of." i tried to say "maybe my mom might like that more the me" But the words came out wrong. Something wasn't right. why couldn't i speak. I yelled "hey, can you guys hear me?" twice. They both shook their heads and said no. I sat down with them and started eating a bag of chips. 

 later, I was inside the party sitting at a wooden table with some people i seemed to know from the Dreamviews forum. I think one may have been waking nomad. he seemed to joke around like him. He had brown hair and eyes. someone was with him who seemed to be his friend. He was teasing me about guitar playing. he said "You play great punk guitar". I said "I hate punk... why would I play punk guitar" we went back and forth like that for a while. I kept looking across the table and across from me was a beautiful woman with brown hair. she never spoke but always seemed to look at me whenever i looked at her. she never seemed annoyed and seemed to match my gaze. she had huge brown eyes and a child like face. but her eyes seemed much older. Her face was sometimes luminescent, as if she was trying to burn her image of her into my mind. Both her and waking nomad stuck out of the dream like a color character in a black and white film. 

 I looked at the wooden railings and recognised Slayer's handwritting. The words spoke of synchronicity. I said to Nomad "so, you and slayer are friends now huh." he said "that's right." Then he harrassed me more about about playing punk guitar. 


 Shamanic chatroom: I was in the chat a lonewolfs forum. GS was there. somehow he had hacked the chat and kept changing the color scheme. he kept laghing 'cause he made everything in chat look white. which made it impossible to see what i was typing. 

 Small lucid: I realised i was entering a dream. I was outside a large warehouse floating to ward it. I grabbed onto a white pipe. I forgot what i had wanted to do and the dream faded almost instantly

----------


## Baron Samedi

> movies: I was watching a dream as if it were a movie. In one scene there were a bunch of Indians and chinese people in a war. Tho other movie I forget what it was about. But i could shift between the two different movie scenes at will. 
> 
> 
>  later, I was inside the party sitting at a wooden table with some people i seemed to know from the Dreamviews forum. I think one may have been waking nomad. he seemed to joke around like him. He had brown hair and eyes. someone was with him who seemed to be his friend. He was teasing me about guitar playing. he said "You play great punk guitar". I said "I hate punk... why would I play punk guitar" we went back and forth like that for a while. I kept looking across the table and across from me was a beautiful woman with brown hair. she never spoke but always seemed to look at me whenever i looked at her. she never seemed annoyed and seemed to match my gaze. she had huge brown eyes and a child like face. but her eyes seemed much older. Her face was sometimes luminescent, as if she was trying to burn her image of her into my mind. Both her and waking nomad stuck out of the dream like a color character in a black and white film. 
> 
>  I looked at the wooden railings and recognised Slayer's handwritting. The words spoke of synchronicity. I said to Nomad "so, you and slayer are friends now huh." he said "that's right." Then he harrassed me more about about playing punk guitar. 
> [/COLOR]



I don't recall that, but it was me! That is exactly how I tease people.  I am not mean because I was picked on a lot as a kid, but I do give irrelevant compliments.  

I know it's common, but I do have brown eyes, and brown hair.  The woman is Selene.  But, I don't know Slayer... or do I? Fascinating.  

We must keep reading each other's DJ's, and increase synchronicity. Last night I was talking to someone about an Atmosphere concert in a big warehouse venue where they recently had a rave.

I actually had a dream about watching a movie a couple nights ago, but I forgot to write it down. I'll post it in Nomad's Dreamtime, my non-lucid DJ.

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah, I had a feeling it was Selene. fuck, you lucky bastard!

yeah, it was kind of like a rave. There were asian DJ's i remember that. A chick from another forum had a dream about that party too, she was the one who had a cake. this is getting freaky!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yeah, I had a feeling it was Selene. fuck, you lucky bastard!
> 
> yeah, it was kind of like a rave. There were asian DJ's i remember that. A chick from another forum had a dream about that party too, she was the one who had a cake. this is getting freaky!



There are some Asian local DJ's here, being Hawaii.  I remember there was this one Asian chick who was a DJ in Arizona. I had the hots for her, but we never spoke.

But, check this out.  Why should it be freaky? You and I both know we have shared dreams with people.  I know what you mean, but, I think when we feel something is freaky, we are more likely to wake or lose lucidity.  I do not know where this is from, but I always hear one of my spirit guides say to me, "Do not be amazed."

I think we are going to have shared lucids really soon.  I really think I was in your dream, but I just don't remember.... the warehouse... I remember it! I am going to write it in my non-lucid DJ.

----------


## Man of Shred

Ok man. fine with me. Just remember I'm part of a shared dreaming group and we have tasks to do. so if you see me remember to tell me that i am dreaming and that i will remember it. And don't get offended if i have to run off.

 And could you ask Selene, why she was burning her image into my mind? it was really bizzarre.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ok man. fine with me. Just remember I'm part of a shared dreaming group and we have tasks to do. so if you see me remember to tell me that i am dreaming and that i will remember it. And don't get offended if i have to run off.
> 
>  And could you ask Selene, why she was burning her image into my mind? it was really bizzarre.



I didn't know you were part of a shared dreaming group. I was not lucid in the warehouse, dream. In fact, I didn't recognize you or Selene for that matter.  She burned the image of her face in your mind, because she knew neither of us were lucid, and she wanted to make sure you recognized her, and remembered the dream.

So, I had a lucid about you that I remember, you had a non-lucid about me that you remember, which triggered the memory of my dream.  Interesting.  I am going to post our warehouse dreams in the shared dreams journal.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> later, I was inside the party sitting at a wooden table with some people i seemed to know from the Dreamviews forum. I think one may have been waking nomad. he seemed to joke around like him. He had brown hair and eyes. someone was with him who seemed to be his friend. He was teasing me about guitar playing. he said "You play great punk guitar". I said "I hate punk... why would I play punk guitar" we went back and forth like that for a while. I kept looking across the table and across from me was a beautiful woman with brown hair. she never spoke but always seemed to look at me whenever i looked at her. she never seemed annoyed and seemed to match my gaze. she had huge brown eyes and a child like face. but her eyes seemed much older. Her face was sometimes luminescent, as if she was trying to burn her image of her into my mind. Both her and waking nomad stuck out of the dream like a color character in a black and white film. 
> 
>  I looked at the wooden railings and recognised Slayer's handwritting. The words spoke of synchronicity. I said to Nomad "so, you and slayer are friends now huh." he said "that's right." Then he harrassed me more about about playing punk guitar. 
> 
>  Small lucid: I realised i was entering a dream. I was outside a large warehouse floating to ward it. I grabbed onto a white pipe. I forgot what i had wanted to do and the dream faded almost instantly



27.09.2009Warehouse (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting at a beat up old pressed board circular folding table, in some random mismatched chairs with some people. I was teasing this guy about playing Guitar Hero.  I told him he must have a lot of virtual fans.
I had my arm around some hot chick, and I leaned back in my chair cockily.  We were playing cards, but I wasn't really paying much attention to the game.  There were people setting up for something.  They were carrying speakers and hanging lights.  They seemed to not notice us.  I felt like we were by some warehouse by the docks, the generic fighting place for superheroes.  I wondered if any bad guys were going to pop out.  I suddenly was floating above the warehouse, and it reminded me of a scene from a Batman cartoon.
Then, I was back in the warehouse at the card table. I was drinking a cheap bottle of beer, and smoking a cigarette.
I felt like talking about the meaning of life for some reason, but I thought this would be an inappropriate setting.  I tapped my cig in the ashtray, and the dream faded.
I later realized the woman was Selene.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah that was the dream. spooky  :tongue2:  only in my dream she was sitting across from us.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Increasing Synchronicity*




> I popped some b6 last night and had a few vivid dreams.
> 
>  Dream 2: I'm with a group of people entering a strange pyramid. It's sort of like an Indiana Jones Scenario. We just keep walking through winding passages. At one point i realise Raven, my neighbor is traveling with me.



I had a dream where I entered a ziggurat with Raven Knight!





> Wolf: I just got back from a coffee house "tim Hortons" to a school. It was night and I think my brother was with me. We were elaning against a roudn wall when i noticed a giant wolf prowling around. It seemed to notice i was there, but chose to ignore me. I was frightened that i went inside the school and walked around the gymnasium in darkness then went back outside.
> 
>  Outside i looked and saw the wolf was still there.



I also had a dream about a great wolf constellation.





> Dream1: I was supposed to fight someobody. but apperantly i sent my double to fight.



I recently had a dream of using multiples to figh.





> I had an almost lucid yay!
> 
>  Dream 2: i was living in a tent outside of a park or something. Anyway I was looking at some clouds. And i asked myself if i was dreaming. I gazed at the clouds to see if they would change. They didn't so i carried on the dream non lucid.



I recently made a post about cloudbusting.  (Real life telekinesis)  It's the inverse of this dream.





> Dream 1: very nonsensical dream. I felt my awareness floating above a grey cube. There were two lines running along the grey cube. I felt they were people i knew.



I recently had a dream of fighting Mylynes, and he was a large rectangular prism.  I also dreamed of a Scout in the form of a little silver cube.





> dream 3: I was walking on a suburb street. I was on my way to meet a man with silvery hair and a round face (lonewolf?). I came by the house where he was supposed to live, but there was a couple of dogs at the house just before the one i was supposed to go to.. They noticed me and began to growl. one barred it's teeth so I crossed the street. I heard them growling behind me and dared not to look back. I came to the street corner and the meaner dog was in front of me. It leapt at me and bit right through my hand. It hurt so much that I yelled in pain. I Tried to yell "help me!" but my voice came out very weak and was barely heard by even me. 
> 
>  Sometime later i was walking down another street i was thinking "if only i had my own dog to protect me." I think this dream was saying i needed some sort of shield to meet the man. 
> [/COLOR]



In the same dream of the ziggurat, Raven Knight and I defeated Cerebus (well, actually it was her), and I walked past him into Hades.





> Dream 1: I was in a bedroom in an apartment. some kind of Cat was there. It was like no other cat i had seen on earth. It had the demeanor of a lion or a tiger. but it was more like a big housecat. It was orange with long fur and spectacular ears. I remember playing with it and petting it. I suddenly became more aware of it when it stared into my eyes. I could feel it's gaze penetrate my being as if it were staring into my soul. It's eyes had intent. The image of the cat became crystal clear compared to the rest of the dream. I became almost frightened of it So i put it in a box and left the room. 
> 
>  Dream 2: I was in a strange house no a computer and some guy i seemed to know was talking to me about X (the girl i had tried to dream with in 2006). The guy was harassing me about how I messed it up with her. I just kind of shrugged his comments off. 
> 
>  Dream 3: I was in a living room with my dad. Graham hancock, a famous new age author who writes about african shamanic tribes, was in the dream but he had short hair. My dad was showing him and trying to get him to read all these books trying to debunk grahams theories. I found the whole conversation rather funny. 
> 
>  Dream 4: I was in olds crossing the train tracks. I climbed onto a train car that had stopped and noticed a bunch of objects that were mine on it. I think someone was with me. 
> 
>  Dream fragment: As i was waking up. My entire vision saw yellow or orange. there was a presence there. and now that i think about it, it reminded me of that cat dream.



I recently had a dream of a magnificent gryphon.





> Dreams! I woke up at 6 am this morning. talked with my brother and went back to bed. he said he was going for a smoke. I had recalled no dreams so i took the opportunity to have some morning dreams. 
> 
>  Dream 1: False awakening. I forgot I had gone to sleep and was outside with my brother haveing a smoke. We were both by the garage. My brother went away when i was distracted. so i peered around the corner and saw that he was taking a piss (it's still dark out at 6 AM.). after a minute he came back around the corner and went into the house. 
> 
>  I paced around the backyard like i usually do when i smoke. Something caught the corner of my eye. There was a dog in the yard directly across from the alleyway. He moved into the street light a bit and i saw he was a doberman. i thought " wait a sec. There is a dog across the alleyway but it's a house to the left and it isn't a Doberman!". For a second i knew i was dreaming. The dog seemed to pick up my realisation and it leapt at me. As it was leaping at me i pointed at it and said "haha, you can't hurt me 'cause you're not real". I watched him vanish into mist in mid air! (note: I just realised i pointed in dreaming for the first time without realising it, and the pointing revealed a phantom image.).
>  
>  My slow rational mind thought " Well maybe the dog was just a hallucination, I'm not dreaming" What I should have been thinking was "dogs don't turn into mist when you point at them this really must be a dream!". But, Unfortunately I went through the rest of the dream this way. 
> 
>  I then walked along the alleyway and turned into the street. I noticed something catch my eye. I went to pick it up and it was a can of green beans. i thought "who would throw a perfectly good can of food out?". And on I walked. I turned to the street on the right and saw that i was downtown. I thought "this isn't supposed to happen, downtown is still two blocks away... where Am I?". 
> ...



Threatening dogs again.  When I saw you on the moon, you said, "Where am I?" In that same dream, The Cusp was standing right next to you.





> Bus: I was at a bus depot with some people and we were seeing some girl off. she seemed upset to be leaving. After her bus left my brother came by and asked if the girl had been sent off. he seemed agitated that he missed it. 
> 
>   I also remember a fragment. But it was so vague. i was talking with Dreamgirl... I think.



I was chatting with someone about having a dream where they attacked a bus, but I don't dream of buses.





> movies: I was watching a dream as if it were a movie. In one scene there were a bunch of Indians and chinese people in a war. Tho other movie I forget what it was about. But i could shift between the two different movie scenes at will. 
> 
> *I also had a dream about a movie. I wonder if that was the second movie.*
> 
>  Trapped: Me and a few others were trapped in some sort of dangerous warehouse. A few ravens may have been there. We were walknig around the big rooms trying to find a way out. At one point i saw someone leap up to a window. I knew if they tried the window they would die. the person went out and their body dissapeared in a flash. I heard a loud whirring sound and it seemed as if the persons energy body was being consumed by something. There was a woman beside me, may have been blue dreamer. 
> 
> *You know I summon ravens, right? And one of my allies, Spike consumed one of my enemies in a fight.  This means he and I were fighting in this dream!  What is blue dreamer? * 
> 
>  Highest Ridge: me and my dad were driving to work but through a wooded area. The scenery began to change. first it was hills and then we were driving through high mountain peaks. They looked very spectacular. We parked up on a high ridge. My dad said "ok we have to hike down to the job." i said "impossible! there's a sharp cliff in every direction." 
> ...







> Dream1: I was on a mountain just blindly walknig around. It was snowy again. 
> I saw a Panther prowling around and i got the feeling i should avoid it. I got on my belly and morphed into a wolf again. I found a shady spot where nothing harmful could find me and i layed down to sleep.
> 
>  Dream2: I'm in a band with Jeff777 and Man Of Steel. We do Rage Against The Machine Covers, record it and then listen to it. I remember it sounding pretty good.



I also morph into animals.

That is crazy that you had a dream about Spike and I fighting, but I can't remember it... I have a feeling that we were outside the warehouse.

I have experience these synchros with Slayer and Cacophony also.  

The writing is on the wall, my friend.

----------


## Man of Shred

> *Increasing Synchronicity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a dream about a great wolf constellation.



 On the dreamshare group i am a part of which is run by a nagual called lonewolf. His double is a wolf and he can also shapeshift. the wolf is usually the first thing one sees when you join the group. He was also in my first lucid in 2006. remember, the one with the beach and the same wolf was prowling around?





> I recently had a dream of using multiples to fight.



 well, most people have another self. called the double. It is the thing that keeps our body alive when we AP or travel to other realms via dreaming. It can also project into our world and can travel across the globe in the blink of an eye. The way to realising your double, is to dream you are standing over yourself watching yourself sleep. from there you must work on perfecting your dreambody to project solidly into this world.

 eventually, you'll be aware of both your body and your double. If that happened you'll find you can view them separately or you can shift between the two. The final apprentice of carlos castaneda said that, carlos would be asleep on his couch. and he would go to the store, and outside the store waiting for him, was carlos.










> I also morph into animals.



 I don't remember how to shapeshift. But when i was 16, i went to a sweat lodge. There i had a vision that i was outside my body in the form of a wolf. I was wandering through trees and came across and elder tending to a fire. He showed me some kind of stick he made and stared into my soul. His eyes had an amber shine.

 After the sweat lodge I asked an elder about my vision. he said "a wolf is a teacher or an informant. you may realise this later on in life"




> That is crazy that you had a dream about Spike and I fighting, but I can't remember it... I have a feeling that we were outside the warehouse.



 i did????




> I have experience these synchros with Slayer and Cacophony also.  
> 
> The writing is on the wall, my friend.



 and you would not have known about the synch with slayer had my dreaming not had pointed it out!

 oh and the ravens are what i call the group of people i try to dream with. I have a feeling i shouldn't talka bout them much. it is a private group after all.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> On the dreamshare group i am a part of which is run by a nagual called lonewolf. His double is a wolf and he can also shapeshift. the wolf is usually the first thing one sees when you join the group. He was also in my first lucid in 2006. remember, the one with the beach and the same wolf was prowling around?
> 
> 
> 
>  well, most people have another self. called the double. It is the thing that keeps our body alive when we AP or travel to other realms via dreaming. It can also project into our world and can travel across the globe in the blink of an eye. The way to realising your double, is to dream you are standing over yourself watching yourself sleep. from there you must work on perfecting your dreambody to project solidly into this world.
> 
>  eventually, you'll be aware of both your body and your double. If that happened you'll find you can view them separately or you can shift between the two. The final apprentice of carlos castaneda said that, carlos would be asleep on his couch. and he would go to the store, and outside the store waiting for him, was carlos.
> 
> *I had a dream, two dreams where I met myself.  I call him Otherme.*
> ...



I am talking about seeing the ravens, and the person's energy getting consumed. I am pretty sure that was evidence of Spike, an ally who is a vampire, and I fighting, because I summon ravens.

I could be wrong though.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had trouble sleeping last night. I do have a few dreams tho. 

 Dream1: I'm in come city running along rooftops. someone is with me but i can't see their face. in the background i hear, the song Sandstorm playing. WE get down and enter some apartment. I see Linda there. She has another child. The person with me asks "isn't it strange running into someone you knew from junior high?". I said "not really, she still looks a lot like she did back then. 

 Dream fragment: i had a vague impression just now that I was running with people. 

 Dream 2: I was outside in my yard watching a critter come down from a tree. a bigger critter was following it. A little while later, i saw a pot moving across the lawn. I grabbed it and there was a smaller pot with food in it. I grabbed it and there was an even smaller pot. I grabbed a few more and there were the critters trying to steal my food. 

 Dream 3: I was with the person whose face i couldn't see. In the dream i had made up a new word that had to do with dreaming. It was a very important word. I put the word in a cornmeal cake. wrapped the cake ni cloth and offered the word as a gift to the faceless person.

----------


## Baron Samedi

The faceless person sounds like a real person to me.  Fascinating.  I wonder what the word is? Do you remember it?  It sounds sacred.  Ravens love corn.

----------


## Man of Shred

> The faceless person sounds like a real person to me.  Fascinating.  I wonder what the word is? Do you remember it?  It sounds sacred.  Ravens love corn.



  well i had a feeling it may have been raven Knight. but obviously she had no dreams of me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> well i had a feeling it may have been raven Knight. but obviously she had no dreams of me.



Not necessarily. She had no dreams that she _remembers_ of you.  We have both had dreams of each other that the other person doesn't remember, but they probably happened.

I have a cousin I grew up with that is devoid of memories of our childhood together, but I remember many.  Just because he doesn't remember them, I still know they happened!

----------


## Man of Shred

The Blue ally: I was walking in an unfamiliar town. i met raven there (the kid who use to be my neighbor). We were walking and talking, and i don't know what were we talking about. I kept looking up and seeing this large blue object in the sky. It took over half the sky and was funnel shaped. I thought it might be a planet on a collision course with earth. But, The blue object shrunk and landed on the ground in front of me and raven. We both watched as the object morphed into a blue semi trailer. It started driving off. Me and Raven ran after it. It turned a corner. As we turned the corner the object stopped and then morphed into a sports car and turned another corner. As we turned the next corner, we say there was a path of destruction in it's trail: A 10ft high rubble mixture of trees houses and cars that went as far as the eye could see. 

 Dangerous road: me and my dad were driving on a road late at night leaving a campground that might have been burnt timber. he turned a sharp corner and said "whew, that was close... but it's not as dangerous as this next part." The road turned and went into an almost vertical angle. we plunged into darkness. 

 Moon: I was looking at a large moon like object in the sky. I knew I had seen it many times before, and that everytime it had came to destroy the planet. I knew i would lose conciousness soon, so i waited for it quietly 

 Girl: i have a vague impression i was talking to some girl. I can't remember more, though i feel i am missing something important. 

 breaking into lucidity: After i had woken up and jotted downt he first set of dreams I began drifting off. I entered a dream scene right away. I was looking at my feet! it was a change from hands. I was so excited i woke up. Then i concentrated more and saw my dream feet again! 

 Street walk: I was walking down a street and was lucid. I was too busy enjoying my walking, so i thought i would try the right way of walking in dreams. I curled my hands and fixed my gaze on the horizon. I just kept walking. I felt peacefull as the dream ended. 

 Epilepsy: I was in a room where H, the epilleptic man i lived with as a child, was eating a bowl of cereal. He started shaking violently and some guy grabbed him. I said "NO, he gets very violent after a seizure! leave him alone let him get through it" I watch as H tried to regain control of himself. But his body kept shaking and contorting. he was desperately trying to spoon the cereal into his mouth. He began splashing milk everywhere, it even projected from his mouth. I saw my mother standing at the other end of the table. 

 "you looked after him for years!" i yelled at her. "do something". But she gave me a snooty look and walked past me. I ran to the other end of the room to avoid getting splashed by the milk. but he began splashing it at me. I ran around and behind him and he then regained control of himself. 

 Basement: I was ina dream house. My mother was upstairs and i was up late watching "Zoolander" with my brother. My dad came downstairs and started watching it with us. "Strange" i thought. "normally my motehr would flip if he was here. We kept watching the movie. It was at the scene where zoolanders friends were throwing gas on eachother. 

 Raccoon boy: I was in some sort of mall or public building. I entered a room where a boy was standing. He has rough grey fur all over his body, and his face resembled something like a cross between and Ewok and a raccooon. As soon as he saw me, he seemed to recognise me. He playfully adopted a fighting stance. He had sharp claws and we began fighting. I blocked a few of his attacks, but his claws kept getting caught in my shirt sleeves. He then stopped and fled the room. 

 I chased after him and he was no longer a raccoon. He was a small puppy and he ran up to me. I picked up the puppy and cradled it. It was very affectionate and I put it down. A woman was the owner of the puppy and she said "he likes you so much why don't you keep him?" I said "naw he's yours i could never do that. The puppy ran into another room and i went to that room because that's where the exist was. He was in his raccoon form again with the same fighting posture. I sparred with him again. we exchanged a few blows. and i crouched into a left side horse with a right outside circle block. His claws got caught in my right sleeve and began tearing it to shreds. I stood up in my normal position and said "Hey, STOP! you just ripped my shirt. i have to fix this now." 

 He stopped swinging at me with his other arm and froze. He looked me in the eye. I could tell he was fighting his most natural instinct to fight me. he knew i was right. after a few seconds he looked down and away. I took a few seconds to unhook his sharp claws from my sleeve. and he ran off. the sleeve was wrapped around my hand tightly. I struggled for a moment to undo it. when i was finished i saw he had cut my hand. He had pulled some flesh out below my right thumb and it was bleeding like crazy. i also saw a yellow substance in the blood. 

 Fixing my hand: I was back at home. I got out of bed and my hand was still bleeding. I went out of my room. i saw my dad in the living room and my mother came out of her room asking for a smoke. I said "just wait a few minutes while i patch my hand up." 

 In the bathroom i looked at my hand. the flesh under my thumb was still gone and it looked like there were 3 black slits from where raccoon boy clawed me. "that little twerp" i thought. I ran cold water over my wound and the bleeding resumed. I looked on the bathroom counter and noticed bandaids stuck to the counter. I went to open the cover to see if i could find fresh ones but i just woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> The Blue ally: I was walking in an unfamiliar town. i met raven there (the kid who use to be my neighbor). We were walking and talking, and i don't know what were we talking about. I kept looking up and seeing this large blue object in the sky. It took over half the sky and was funnel shaped. I thought it might be a planet on a collision course with earth. But, The blue object shrunk and landed on the ground in front of me and raven. We both watched as the object morphed into a blue semi trailer. It started driving off. Me and Raven ran after it. It turned a corner. As we turned the corner the object stopped and then morphed into a sports car and turned another corner. As we turned the next corner, we say there was a path of destruction in it's trail: A 10ft high rubble mixture of trees houses and cars that went as far as the eye could see. 
> 
> I always meet *Raven* on the* moon.*
> 
>  Moon: I was looking at a large moon like object in the sky. I knew I had seen it many times before, and that everytime it had came to destroy the planet. I knew i would lose conciousness soon, so i waited for it quietly 
> 
>  Girl: i have a vague impression i was talking to some girl. I can't remember more, though i feel i am missing something important. 
> 
> *I also recently had a dream about a woman, which I felt was very significant, but I couldn't talk to her as long as I wanted to.*
> ...



This raccoon boy sounds like me: 

excerpt from my lucid DJ:

_I saw a war-torn landscape in ancient times. All the trees and plants were either burned or maimed, on what must've been beautiful rolling hills at one time. A great stone tower stood in the east, leaning slighty with ancient age. Thousands of bats as vampires poured from the towers, and landed on the ground changing into man shapes. Thousands of naked men ran at the vampires, morphing into great red-eyed wolves, as they ran.
The vampires were from every age of earth, wearing clothes from many parts in history. Some look like bikers, others looked like mideavel nobility, others had capes. Some had some weapons, like chains, but most used claws and fangs. The vampires held their ground, as the werewolves increased in speed.
When the werewolves got within about twenty feet of the vampires, the vampires lunged forward into the werefolf arms. "Gyaa-!" Already there were battle cries being interrupted by throats being torn out. Both sides were instantly taking heavy losses. The vampires swooped and whirled about, teleporting as green mist, and using bat forms to attack from above.
The werewolves were tearing into the vampires' necks, and consuming chunks of vampire flesh as they advanced.
The werewolves began to win. I saw myself, as a particularly large brown werewolf, leaping from vampire to vampire in instant kills, killing the ones that still remained.
I saw Spike as a vampire in modern clothing. I pounced on his chest, and ripped his throat out, then crushed his ribcage, and ripped his heart out, howling at a low harvest moon, his vampire blood pouring down my cheeks.
_

When Spike bit Tooth aka Gimpy aka Chicken-Wuss, I saw glowing yellow liquid all over Spike's mouth.

We are getting closer!

----------


## Man of Shred

Lol. Nomad sometimes you see synchronicity where there is none. That's good tho. You are training your perception to see what is at times most elusive to the average man. The yellow substance... I once watched  a video of some sort of surgery. after they had but the man open, there was yellow around the flesh and blood. that is what i saw in my dream. raccoon boy i feel is a new ally. He will teach me some more fighting skills.

he can hide his aggressivness as a cute puppy and jump out and suprise his enemies. he's a good ally and I'm glad to have met him.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Lol. Nomad sometimes you see synchronicity where there is none. That's good tho. You are training your perception to see what is at times most elusive to the average man. The yellow substance... I once watched  a video of some sort of surgery. after they had but the man open, there was yellow around the flesh and blood. that is what i saw in my dream. raccoon boy i feel is a new ally. He will teach me some more fighting skills.
> 
> he can hide his aggressivness as a cute puppy and jump out and suprise his enemies. he's a good ally and I'm glad to have met him.



mm.  I disagree.  Synchronicity is not necessarily always exacting.  And it is still synchronous that I dreamed of biting someone as a werewolf when you dreamed of a raccoon/boy/dog attacking you, and making you bleed, on the same night.

That person sounds like a cool ally.  Cuteness and beauty are two thing that can be used to deceive and distract an enemy in dreams.  

Look at the earlier shared dreams of Raven and I. They were not as similar as they are now.

----------


## Naiya

Congrats on your two short lucids!  ::D:  

You may not have been able to do much but getting lucid in the first place is the hardest part, so I think you should be happy that you were able to do it. Getting them to be longer and all that stuff will come, so don't worry.  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a fitfull sleep last night so i didn't recall many dreams: 

Dream 1: I was in a field by the house i was working on. I was in a truck with lonewolf and singer. 

 Dream 2: I was in some apartment and saw a girl i recognized... it was x. She seemed to be friendly tho. we did some things together and talked. I don't remember what it was about. but it seemed friendly. 

 Dream 3: I was walking at night in the woods with my brother. I was watching a tree... it was struggling to stand up and i saw one of it's trunks that was cut in half jump and plant it self deeper into the earth so it could support itself. I saw a few sparks fly from it. My brother said "look, the fog is coming". A thick fog covered us then.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was in an alley way with someone, may have been my cousin. We were following two children. A black girl in ehr early teens with a younger white child. The younger child was going to meet ehr dad for the very first time. She was extremely nervice and was crying, she almost didn't want to go. But the black girl kept pushing ehr along towards the meeting place. Me and my cousin were talknig about the event. 

 Note: There has been a constant companion in my dreams lately, he/she always walks with me in the form of a dream character, or one of my relatives. The face is always unseen. 

 Dream 2: I was in Drumheller, the sun was setting and i was walking into Horse thief Canyon. The usual route was destroyed so i couldn't climb down. I asked a man if there was anotehr way down but i forget what he said. I walked back up the hill a bit and Ran into Chris Douglas (the man who claims to be carlos's final apprentice). He was sitting with a nother man. The other man came to me and said we had to get drinks. I followed the man to a motel and went inside. Inside the man grabbed himself a beer for himself and handed me one. He asked me to prepare a special drink for Chris. It was strange... some brown kind of water mixed with something else i can't remember. The glass in which he was to drink it was square shaped. which made it hard for me to carry with my drink. The man opened the door and I followed him back to chris.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: Raven ( the kid who use to live next door to me). Is Driving me to a campground. I remember setting up camp with him. the next day we drive back. I tell my dad "I forgot to take the tent and a screwdriver back with me." so me an raven drive back to the campround. I am looking all over the camp for a screwdriver. I run into a man i know from town here. I forget what we say. 

 Dream 2: I'm meeting with someone at the ocean. 

 Dream 3:I was looking at Lujan's profile and there was a movie about him. I clicked the movie and it was only 25 seconds long. I fullscreened it and found it was a longer movie. In the movie, he was some effette man surrounded by women. a lot of things were happening in the movie that i can't remember. I do remember thinking this was rather silly of Lujan and continued watching for the sheer hilarity of it. There was some shift in the feeling of the movie. sometimes i was in the movie and sometimes I was outside a TV screen looking at it. 

suddenly, some 14 year old very curvy girl sat on my bed, wearing a bikini.She tried very hard to seduce me. I was trying to watch the damn movie but this girl kept advancing. I ignored her more, and she started kissing me and then i felt like she was all around me at once and I woke up.

 Dream 4: I was in my house and put on some music.I went outside and saw a man that looked like David Icke. he seemed to be doing an impression of david icke in front of some children. His wife and the children for laughing. He even had a wig that resembled David's hair. I said "hey that's a pretty good impression of David Icke." he said "David Icke? who's that? i was doing an impression of my favorite comedian ____." I said "well David icke is a conspiracy theorist." 
the man said "ohhh"

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was on a mountain hike with my brother and his girlfriend. I remember hiking so high up that the air was thin. 

 Dream 2: I was on another mountain. Here iw as trying what bluedreamer suggested. I was eating all sorts of plants. I remember a big food basket filled with all sorts of plants to eat. 

 Dream 3: I was in some sort of TV show. And the theme of the TV show was to try to get some dad to pay attention to his adorable daughter. None of them knew they were in the show. It was very bizzare. I don't remember all the details but for some reason the man had to look through holes in this wall. He looked through one and i saw what he was seeing. A scene where his daughter was mad at him and she turned away. We began setting up for the next scene where a pretend judge was going to scare the dad into paying more attention to his daughter. He was to be put in a room with a holographic court. it was all rather kind of funny.

----------


## Baron Samedi

man. your dreams really trip me out!!!

----------


## Man of Shred

> man. your dreams really trip me out!!!



thanks. most of my dreams are very weird.

----------


## Man of Shred

Moonbeam: I was in Moonbeam's apartment. It was morning. She said i could help myself to making some coffee as long as i didn't wake up her relative in the other room - an old woman. She left and then i went to make coffee. It was a very strange coffee maker. For some reason i had to mix the sugar in with the coffee grinds. The coffee holder was jaw like. I turned the thing on and it only poured clear hot water. pulled the strange coffee holder out and found the sugar had separated from the coffee beans. I pulled all the beans out in between the jaws and ground them. Just the the old lady came out of her room and walked past me. I said a friendly "hello", but she seemed to be not aware of me. 

 Chat: I was in lonewolfs chatroom and lujan was there. he was telling me something important. 

 Bus Depot: I was in a bus depot with my cousin. I was telling him i had to take a day off to run around to pay bills. He seemed mad At my decision. 

 Chat 2: I logged into lonewolfs chat and Don Genaro was there talking about me.

----------


## Man of Shred

Very low recall  :Sad: 

 I remember dreaming i was playing some video game. MS was beside me saying it was important to learn something from the game.

 In another dream i was dribing around thinking i was going to run into george noory  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

Eeek, I hate it when underage or otherwise generally not sexy DCs try to sex me up in a lucid. So creepy. glad you woke up in time. Earlier this week, I wandered into a house and this ederly couple was like...basically conspiring to seduce me, lol. I woke myself up even though it was lucid 'cause I was like oh hell no. xD

----------


## Man of Shred

crazy dream Naiya.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1: I was in some sort of house with some people i seemed to know. 
 someone had set up a test for me. I was told to run out of the house without running into one of them or they would give me a bloody nose. one of them pointed to a kid and said he had failed. I looked at the kid and he had a bloody nose. 

 The walked away, I waited 30 seconds on the top floor. I ran across the big room and went through a doorway, punching my arms to each side as i went through. I came to a small stairwell and jumped down in. I tehn ran down the hall on the main floor making the same punching motions everytime i [passed an open door. I turned right and wentdown another flight of stairs. The ceiling was really low in a part so i jumped and leaned gliding perfectly through the tight space. I kicked the back door and ran to the edge of their backyard. 

 i waited and one of the kids came. He said i had passed the test fairly well. But i didn't have the house memorized so i took a longer way out. He then showed me a diiagram of the interior of the house, showing me the path i could have taken. I left the house and got into a truck with someone i seemed to know. 

 Dream2: I have jeff written down. but i can't remember the dream. 

 Dream 3: I was standing ni the middle of a large mesoamerican circle with engravings on it. I think lonewolf was there.

----------


## Man of Shred

Chiu chi ling: I was outside a chinese building and Chiu chi ling (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQsNgQPGgfo) was there. He was complimenting my tiger and crane form. He was also giving me pointers and showing me things.

 False awakening: I dreamt i woke up and wrote the keywords from the previus dream down. when i went to write the rest of the dreams this morning there was no keywords

 Brad Pitt: I was in a room with Brad Pitt. he was telling me to turn up the radio. I kept fiddling with the radio but when i turned the knob anotehr station would drone in over it.

 Crash: I was with a brown haired woman. I was getting into her car but the doors were all messed up. I wound up ni the very back row of seats.
She began driving on a road and minutes later we went crashing into a ditch. We hit a shed and suddenly both of us were in a basement. She said we should move out because a storm was coming soon. I said that this basement would protect us, but she insisted. We went out of the basement.

 later we wound up outside and discovered her car was still drivable.

 Wierd dream: I was at some corner store looking for a glass of water. I was handed some sort of hollow stick. I saw something giving off lots of steam, so i held the stick over the steam to collect the water that way. The stick began to fill up and i saw it was filled with chicken.

 I began walking out of the store and noticed i had a staff with me. I ran into Joe and asked him how he liked living in Carstairs. He said that the street he lived on was like it's own little town and that he felt a connection there. A friend with joe that looked like him argue since his street was in Carstairs that it wasn't it's own town.

 I looked towards the store and remember Jen was waiting for me to come back with my water. but she pulled out and decided not to wait for me.

 Fragment: i was in an apartment with someone.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was at a white house with a bunch of people. there seemed to be some sort of party gathering.

 Dream 2: I was at some outdoor festival playing some guitar. Some brown haired guy was the sound man. He messed it up or something so i stopped playing. I began walking up a hill and then I walked back down. I was looking for my guitar bag.

 Dream 3: I was Lucid and watching a scene with trees. I decided to look at things systematically so i picked 3 different branches to glance at quickly. I went through them as 1,2,3,1,2,3 a couple times but each time i looked at the new branch it had changed. My dreaming attention was failing so i made an attempt to look at my hands. I couldn't bring my hands to my face and I faded out quickly.

 Dream 4: I was in a basement with some people And i was putting on a DVD for them. there was my brother Some friend of mine and his GF.

 Soon I was watching a large bathroom scene. There was a bunch of naked people showing together. It was almost like an orgy, but no one was having sex. They all leaned in close to eachother very close. I spotted two women in a shower. I realised I was watching an episode of Battlestar Gallactica. One of the women i recognised as nana visitor from star trek*. The scene shifted to down the Hall where Admiral Adama was looking for some people in his crew. He hastily walked down the hall, he looked mad or anxious.
He turned the corner and saw the bathroom scene and ran away screaming.

 All the people on my couch were laughing at the scene. Suddenly it was all over and everyone left. I shook hands with my friend and he left. His girlfriend lingered behind tho. She seemed to stand out clearly from the rest of the dream, her eyes sparkled and she approached me. She grabbed my hands and said "Robert, I want your lips on mine" and before i could react she began kissing me. I pulled back and she smiled and faded into nothing before my eyes.

 "that was strange" I thought. I looked around my enviroment and realised I was on a job site. I began wondering if it was dream. I didn't do any reality checks, Everything looked solid and I lost lucidity then. I walked into a room with an amber lighting. I began going through various motions of the Tiger and Crane form. It still seemed to real to be a dream. But i looked at the walls and looked at things systematically. I realised one of the amber lightbulbs had gone out. Then i heard my Dad and brother coming down the stairs.

 Dream 5: I was in japan with my brother and we got separated somehow.

* _this actually came from an irrelevant memory i had of watching a BSG episode in the series finale I recognised the one of the characters as Nana Visitor making a cameo in the show. It's funny how my mind picks random facts and places them in dreams_

----------


## panta-rei

Nice ones, MoSh.

----------


## cygnus

> Dream 3: I was Lucid and watching a scene with trees. I decided to look at things systematically so i picked 3 different branches to glance at quickly. I went through them as 1,2,3,1,2,3 a couple times but each time i looked at the new branch it had changed. My dreaming attention was failing so i made an attempt to look at my hands. I couldn't bring my hands to my face and I faded out quickly.



i've done the same thing before - i was in a room with walls made of bricks and i tried to make quick glances at individual bricks and other relatively small things. my vision was getting weird from that so i gave up and walked outside. i really think it works better to focus on larger segments of your surroundings - maybe even the horizon. this would keep your general surroundings more stable, rather than having your dreaming attention get out of control. i hope that helps  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm in a strange house. There are two floors and four rooms at the top. each room represents a direction. I run all around the house trying to find a way into the four rooms. but all staircases lead to platforms that are far below the bedroom doors making it impossible to enter the rooms. I was flustered and went into the basement. I met Dreamgirl there. She said she was having trouble getting into the rooms as well. 

 dream 2: I was semi lucid. I was telling a young man with blonde hair that he was dreaming. I had to shake him by the soulders and repeat my statement to hima  couple of times. Then as if he were a zombie that had suddenly come back to life. he said "This is a dream!" And a light went on in his eyes.

 Dream 3: I'm on the highway driving a car. I spot a rest area and decide to park there. I park up the road a bit and I spot a white truck with the words 'Waking Nomad" painted on the side. I spot WN standing by the truck and i walk to greet him. Someone is with him... Richard. I say my hello's and Richard scoffs and says "you're to young Rob, i can't hang with you" then he points to WN "And you, you're too old".

 Nomad shrugs and makes a comment back making richard look like a fool by his statement. Me and Nomad just look at eachother and laugh.

----------


## Naiya

Haha wow, you know it's weird but a lot of my DCs react exactly the same way when I tell them it's a dream! They really are basically zombies otherwise.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Naiya! I'm always glad when you come by  :smiley: 

Dream 1: I was in a large city by a park. 

 dream 2: I'm with a light brown haired or blond woman in a city. For some reason i think she is the president of the unidted States. We are sitting on a street corner and a man nearby is worshipping her. She rolls her eyes at him and then looks at me. We make causal talk. She asks me the time. I realise i don't have a watch. But then i notice and LED clock on her shirt. It reads "8:07". I tell ehr the time from her shirt. She says "thanks" 

 Dream 3: I was on a drywall job outside. I was trying to tape an angle. But there was a nail in the way. I went to find a hammer to bach it in but instead i came back with a flusher. The angle was taped and rolled So i flushed it cleanly. 

 Dream 4: I was in a chatroom of some sort. but I was outside at the same time! And suddenly i was playing some sort of game. I had to hit some ball with a joystick. I tried a couple of times but a screen flashed in front of me and said i had Zero points. A white haired woman came by and syuggested i Should magine what it would be like to score in the game. I imagined it as the ball was thrown at me. I hit it and saw the screen flash a winner! I thanked the woman. 

 Dream 5: I was in a tower on the moon. Waking nomad was there. I was looking at 3 stones in my hands that seemed to represent people i know. The dream was fuzzy. I kept shifting perspectives from outside the tower and being in it. 

 Dream 6: I was hanging my laundry on the line outside and then i realised that it was winter outside so i had to go to the laundromat. 

 Dream 7: I was looking at a photo album. It had to do with Mornings Son. But the pictures looked nothing like him. I was seeing a bald man. (note: Morgot i believe had dreamt of a bald man as well that night) 

 Dream 8: I was in the kitchen and my Mom was spazzing out. But she suddenly started crying and began to hug me. I looked at the table, The white haired woman from the other dream was watching me. 

 Dream 9: I was in some house at night. I went outside and looked at the wooden door as I walked out. There was a face on it. I looked closer and it was a childs face with blond hair. I turned the door over and saw another face. I thought it was ghosts so i ran. 

 Dream 10: I was at a Table playing with some electronic toys. Some guy handed me A toy and said "hey check this one out". I propped it down and it moved a little. It was a mech toy of some sort. It had a cool movement. So i found a winding thing and wound it up. It walked around bashing into things. Later i had to find the toy again because i liked it so much. When i wound it up again it started break dancing. It was really cool!

----------


## cygnus

> Dream 5: I was in a tower on the moon. Waking nomad was there. I was looking at 3 stones in my hands that seemed to represent people i know. The dream was fuzzy. I kept shifting perspectives from outside the tower and being in it.



that seems to be a popular place nowadays! and holy crap nice recall  ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from the other night:

 Dream 1: I was on a forum reading some posts. A post by lonewolf came up. it read "Elias"(Eilias123 is my username on his forum.). i thought "WTF how did lonewolf know i was going to read this post? and on THIS forum?"

 I read on "Elias, The spirit can be felt in the palm of your hand in the hours of 6-8 am. It feels like a coolness" I looked up and there was a smily but it was a right hand pointing with it's pinky. Beside it was some writing it said "Elias, use this hand"

 Dream 2: I Was standing on my porch at night and it felt like a dream:

 It was night out and my porch was my real one. it was solid and i began to look at my hands. I could make their shape out. But something in the sky distracted me.

 I Forgot about my lucidity and saw 3 or four lights dancing in the sky. I knew they were Ufo's. They did a dance in the sky just for me. Just like they always do in dreams. And I saw them speed off one by one. I waved goodbye and walked into my house.

 Dream 3: I was in total blackness. I sense C was there. so i walked or floating in the darkness toward her. A shadowy figure was lying on top of her. I grabbed his shoulder and he snarled at me. he said "Stay Away!" and i left.

 Dream 4: I was sitting in a bar at a table with a couple people. One person i seemed to know. A big jock started picking on me. He was trying to hit me but iwas kung fu blocking him left and right. After a while he gave up and the person i knew sat at another table.

 Dream 5: I was in a car with my brother. We were driving towards a town where i knew there was a lot of crime. I asked my brotehr why we had to go there. I forgot his answer. We began stopping at a gas station along the way.

 Dream From last night:

 I was in a house with my brother and his GF. His gf had the face of C. We were seated by a large window overlooking some scenery. C began to lean against me. I sensed she really liked me. But in the dream i thought it was strange because i was eprcieving her friend as my brother. They also seemed to share a certain rapport. she was stroking his hair. I felt kind of uncomfortable there so i left.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: My brother was doing something dangerous. he was going to lay in some sort of pit and lock himself in there for days as a means of deprivation meditation. he was planning to do it for days.

 I entered a building and found a hatch on the floor of one room. I opened it up and my brother was there in total darkness. he did not want to be disturbed.

 Dream 2: I was coming back from a trip with my highschool friend K. I invited her into my home but then she had to leave shortly after.

 Dream 3: I was dreaming inside someone elses dream. It was a woman. she seemed to be wandering the halls aimlessly. At one point we came to a curve in the hallway. I stopped and watched her walk out of my sight. then she came from behind me again and kept walking. She went out of sight and appeared behind me again. She kept saying to herself "how do I get out of here?"

 I followed her through the curved hallway this time and she dissapeared. as soon as the hallway turned I entered a room where a receptionist was typing. She looked at me over her glasses and asked "May I help you?"

 I ran back through the hallway and came to a dark room. I recognised some sheets of drywall.

 Dream 4: I was playing a Sonic the Hedgehog video game. And i discovered a glitch. I thought it was cool so i ran out of the house and found Mark75 to tell him about it.

 for some reason I got mark to follow me to show him the glitch. But when we arrived Raven Knight had taken his place. She followed me into my house and we were talking a little bit. Her face was hidden behind some sort of white hood. she stopped me and said that i should look at her. She pulled the hood away and revealed her face. I was staring at a child like face that seemed young. but all her hair was white or grey. It was kind of strange. She asked what i had thought... I just said it was nice to finally get to see her.

 Dream 5: I was in The Neverending story (yes, that fantasy movie). I was in the woods and i think Atreyu was there. My awareness was floating above him and then i turned into that Giant rock eater guy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your last two posts... chills.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Your last two posts... chills.



how so?

----------


## panta-rei

Shared dreams, no doubt. Bollocks...

----------


## Raven Knight

> Dream 4: I was playing a Sonic the Hedgehog video game. And i discovered a glitch. I thought it was cool so i ran out of the house and found Mark75 to tell him about it.
> 
> for some reason I got mark to follow me to show him the glitch. But when we arrived Raven Knight had taken his place. She followed me into my house and we were talking a little bit. Her face was hidden behind some sort of white hood. she stopped me and said that i should look at her. She pulled the hood away and revealed her face. I was staring at a child like face that seemed young. but all her hair was white or grey. It was kind of strange. She asked what i had thought... I just said it was nice to finally get to see her.



Wow!  The similarities between that and my dream are uncanny!  Take a look!

I focused on using Through the Never to open a portal to find R.  A portal opened.  Nomad and I went through the portal.  On the other side we were in a neighborhood.  We were just outside a house.  There was a man there.  He went over to Nomad.  He told Nomad that there was something he needed to show him.  I wondered if that was MoSh and he was already lucid.  Nomad and I both followed MoSh into the house.  He went over to his computer, which was doing something strange.  MoSh turned towards me now and looked a bit surprised.

"Raven?" he asked, "I thought you were Mark."

"Who?" I asked.  Had he thought Nomad was someone named Mark?  Apparently he recognized me, though.

"Can I see your face?" MoSh asked.  I realized I was dressed as an Assassin from Assassin's Creed.  I pulled my hood away from my face so he could see it more clearly.  He stared at me for a bit.  I asked him what he saw.  I wondered if he saw me the way I picture myself or if he had a different image.  He stared a bit more and then disappeared.  I pulled a Homer "D'Oh!" at the fact he had disappeared.  I turned towards Nomad.  He was also gone.  I pulled a double Homer. ("D'Oh, D'Oh!")  Now I felt like I was about to wake up.  I barely got off my triple Homer ("D'Oh, D'Oh, D'Oh!") before I woke up.

Seems like a success to me!  :boogie:

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah post it in the shared dreams thread!

----------


## cygnus

oh wow that's cool!

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1:

 I was walking in a border town between the US and canada. I think Nomad was there.

 Dream 2: I was walking up to my house and i heard a cat meowing. I opened my door to let it in. It was a large grey cat with big eyes. I knew it was a real cat when it stared at me but the dream faded fast. After it faded the cats face appeared again. "ill remember you" I said to it.

 Dream 3: I was outside somewhere and i was being harassed by a policewoman. She said she needed to check me and my partner. so we were instructed to lay down. The police woman only inspected our shoes.

 Dream 4: I was in a cafeteria of somekind. The woman at the counter said i needed to draw something to get my food. I sat down at a table and a woman sat down with me to help me learn how to draw.

 Dream 5: I was tending to a small fire. The sticks weren't leaning properly so i gathered a few to make the fire go more. i remember grabbing a few and putting them on one at a time. I came back later and it had gone out.

 Dream 6: I was in a dark room with Raven Knight. X came in through a door and as soon as i saw her I woke up.

 Edit throught many of the dreams a sensed a presence mirroring me.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was in a very bizarre and hard to describe dream. I was watching a dream scene. In front of me was some trees and a flat land. Everything was the color of autumn. Waking Nomad was there with me. Tho i could not see him. I felt we were both frozen and ahving our attention fixed on the scene. I then Sensed that lonewolf Was just beyond the bubble of the dream. He was trying to show us something. But i can barely describe it at all. All i can say Is that lonewolf was behind the dream, and he would reach into the dream with his hands and alter the dream scene. His hands would pull the dream scene away like two hands opening a curtain. But each time he did this the scene changed only slightly. The color would alter slightly or the dream would become clearer and more stable. 

 It was also like he was turning pages in a book of the dream. each time he flipped a page the same thing would happen. I did mention his hands. but i did not see hands. I only sensed that they were hands... Very hard to describe. 

 Dream 2: I was watching TV or playing a video game. Suddenly i was staring out a window watching myself across the street. I still had a joystick with me and began moving around. When i moved it i saw myself across the street move. I made him walk into a store and turn a corner. I intentionally floated into my dreambody in the store*. 

 When I arrived in my dreambody i Was in a busy place. I was sitting on a couch talking to someone. I felt like something important was going to happen. I said to the person on the couch "look at that bathroom door. A professional killer is in there". As if on cue, Chev Chelios from the Crank movies rushed out of the bathroom breathing heavily. He had just energised himself. I greeted him like an onld friend and he said to me "Hey kid. I'm about to stir some shit up in 'ere. grab something you can put out a fire with." 

 I ran into the bathroom looking for soemthing. I think i heard something violent going on. I found a fire extinguisher but i was distracted by two women who seemed to be working in the building. I found a urinal and pretended to go pee (damn i never pickup these inconsistencies in the dream  ). But by then the dream faded. 

 Dream 3: I was going to see my neighbor across the street. My brotehr was with me. We both knocked on the door and the man let us in. My brotehr suddenly had to go and i was left alone with him. We went to a meeting and he was saying that Open mic was going to be cancelled due to some copyright problems? 

 Dream 4: I was on a chatroom Chatting with Gunwitch, The lesser known guru of the infamous online seduction community. I was asking him questions. and he said he had a video of him in the 80's trying pickup. I turned on the video and watched him go up to a woman outside a 711, and he very Boldly tapped her with a harmless piece of stick that seemed like it was shaved from a 2x4. I thought the scene was so stupid and ridiculous that i found myself in the scene. I was tapping the woman with a stick laughing hysterically. She just smiled and seemed to think it was funny. I just kept laughing uncuntrolably think how dumb it all was. 

 Dream 5: I was on The Dremviews forum, but it looked different. and absolutely nowhere were there and new posts. and the forum was in the shape of a cellphone. 

 Dream 6: False Awakening. I woke up and Matt k. was there. i hadn't seen him since childhood. Last I heard he was a crackhead... anyway in the dream he was on my computer wiggin out. I talked to him and he seemed to acknowledge me but he never spoke. Soon he began rummaging through my dressers. I watching him for a minute messing up my things and I asked him "what are you doing?" He looked at me and mumbled at me something about a brand of painkillers. 

 I said "dude, we have no pain killers in the house. sorry dude" He shrugged and found a set of my DVD's. He pulled out my Maison Ikkoku set and put a DVD on. We were watching it for a bit. We were watching the scene where Godai Grabs Kyoko to keep her from falling from a roof. But when she realised He had mistakenly grabbed her chest she turned and slapped him. I got up to go to the washroom, but matt Grabbed my nose and pinned me to the bed. He was being very violent so i managed to grab a hold of his neck. But he was too strong for me. 

 Dream 7: I was in a parking lot. I opened the door to my brothers gf's Ford explorer and founf a woman I didn't recognise sleeping in the backseat. I woke her up and said "hey what are you doing here???" 

 She got up and out of the truck and sat on top of it. For some reason i was hanging from a light with my hands doing chinups while talking to her. She also had some friends with her. 

 Dream 8: I was on the Dreamviews forum again looking at a thread about Gaia online.

----------


## Naiya

> Wow!  The similarities between that and my dream are uncanny!  Take a look!




Wow! Awesome dreams, guys!  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Naiya

 I had some small fragments. After having all these crazy dreams i thougth i would have a night to just get some decent rest. 

 Fragment 1: I was on the moon. maybe with some people. I was picking up small rocks with me to take home. 

 fragment 2: I was in a rocky area right near the woods. People were there that seemed familiar. 

 Fragment 3: I was floating in space and i saw a truck float past me. There was music and sparkles.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm in a bar and i spot a table with my brothers' book, pen and phone. I pick it up and walk out the door.

 Dream 2: I am in a basement with a few people.

 Dream 3: vague dream of talking with a few people.

 Dream 4: I am watching a scene where a creepy guy is seated with two sisters. they are sitting in front of the sisters's parents. The older one looks slow and happy. She is slightly obese. He is asking their parents if he could date the older sister. But i can really tell he's after the younger sister who is underage. all the dream characters have dark circles under their eyes.

 Dream 5: I am walking on a street in the daytime when a man comes up to me and started pushing me. He is taunting me a bit and we get into a fist fight. He blocks all my moves really fast and he is starting to aggravate me. I grab a bo staff seemingly out of nowhere and begin hitting him with it from the side. My stick just bounces off him and he just grins and taunts me some more.

 I change tactics and thrust him hard with the end of the staff. This makes him bounce back. I can tell it has a greater effect So i keep thrusting him with the end. He grabs his chest abit. but he is not in pain. But still I am keeping him from harming me. One of my thrusts catches him in the face. A piece of his skin flies off and i can see there is another skinned face under the current one he is wearing.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from 2 nights ago.

 Dream 1: I was on a river with Waking Nomad. I can't recall much details. the dream seemed really sped up. We did a lot of things. but it's still too fast for me to comprehend.

 Dream 2: I was walking in a poor district by a river. I was walking through Yards of ratty homes. One i recognized as where my cousin K and my aunt live. I did not want to be spotted by my aunt so i walked through the back yard.

 I ran into my cousin K. She was hanging up laundry and she had some children with her. I realised they were her children and I introduced myself to them. I said to one. " I guess you could call me uncle... wait. I am her cousin not ehr brother, So I am then a distant uncle."

 I remember going into the house with them. I was entertaining them in some way. My aunt wasn't happy with what i was doing so she chased me and the kids around the house. I remember something else about wearing yellow slippers. that is all.

 Dream 3: I was in a house near a busy downtown area. I went into the basement where lonewolf had a room. I saw he had a grey chest in his room. At that moment i had remembered that i had watched him dust that Chest. He kept that chest gaurded as if it were his own life. I remember someone was going to arrive that might disrupt that.

 I walked out of the house and I was with a young brown haired girl. It may have been morrigan because she said things which were hard to understand. Tho in my dream i percieved her as someone who hasn't yet grasped english.

 She made note of my messy hair. I said i should cut my hair soon. She said something again that was unintelligible. We came to a train station and she began ascending the stairs. We both waved at eachother with happiness.

 I turned a corner and realised I was with some people i knew. Jen was there and she seemed to be walking fast as if to avoid me. I caught up with her and asked her what was wrong. she said "You just did something very dangerous that i can't be caught around you."

 I had no idea what she had meant. We turned onto a busy street and i ran after her again and said "what do you mean? please tell me... What did I do" She said, "when you waved goodbye to your friend you pointed at a gang of people. Those Americans take such a  gesture as very offensive."

 She ran off again with a man that looked like a shadow. I looked behind me and there was a brown skinned man. he pushed me to the ground. And a bigger black guy held me down. "you're not going to get away with this you little shit." The man on top of me said. For a moment i pondered wether i should struggle to get out underneath him.

 "you're coming with us," another black man said. I could see him clearly. he said "Don't struggle. we have you now."

 I told him I didn't mean to offend him and that I wasn't aware that any such gesture was so offensive. I then asked if he was going to kill me.

 "no we won't kill you, you just have to give us a lot of money."

 I then told him he may as well kill me because i had no cash on me.

 Dream 4: I was trying to enter a dream where Selene and waking nomad was. But everytime i tried to enter i was jolted awake by a pain in my chest. It wasn't my heart tho. This happened several times.

 Dream 5: I was in some forest. I found a tree with a rope swing. I tried it and discovered the tree couldn't handle a rope swing. It was breaking  :Sad: . poor tree.

 Dream 6: I was in a bar with a few people. We were playing Name that tune. I think the man beside me was Nomad because he was so loud. We had just heard a clip and i asked quietly "who plays that song". suddenly people cheered and Nomad yelled the name as other people were cheering. All the others at the table shushed him. He just laughed.

 I got up to go out for a smoke. I went through a door (perfect time for a reality check. i will RC whenever i walk through a bar door now). and came to a space where there was another entrance door. Lonewolf was there. He had his back to me. I felt i shouldn't bother him. He seemed to be waiting for someone. He finally saw the friend he was looking for and walked through the door nito the side lounge.

 I walked out side. Everything was becomming vivid. I went into an alleyway feeling energised, So I went into a kung fu form. (I should get back into my form again in waking life)

 Dreams from last night:

 Dream 1: I was at some day event in a hall. There was a man that i knew there. He was staring at me. I remember eating a yummy soup there at lunch. I had two bowls.

 Dream 2: I was with B. We were following a dangerous person that may have been a killer.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow man! Two of those dreams I remember. Why am I always drinking beer and smoking cigarettes in my non-lucids with you? I don't get it.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Wow man! Two of those dreams I remember. Why am I always drinking beer and smoking cigarettes in my non-lucids with you? I don't get it.




 probably because I do that a lot on the weekends.

My dream recall hasn't been great lately  :Sad: .

 Dream 1: I'm in a house... that is all i remember. There were people there. i felt this dream was important.

 Dream 2: I'm in a large house. It is dark in here so I am hiding from friends on purpose. There is a specific route i take through the back of the house. One part of it is jumping over a balcony and floating to the ground. Then moving towards a gigantic staircase.

----------


## Man of Shred

I will Add i was having all sorts of trippy HI last night. a lot of it reminded me of Cyriak animation.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was Overlooking a large Valley from the top of a large hill or mountain. Many people were with me. That is all I remember. I felt it was a long and important dream.


 Dream 2: I was with a Woman named Linda on a street.

 Dream 3: I was at some bar and it was Karaoke night. I was with Banana. He was going to sing some songs. pretty soon it was his turn. He sung two songs. He was doing a great job on the first one when i made conversation with a petite girl who kept walking by. She was cute.

 Banana Started the second song. I heard the piano intro to SOS by abba.
I was wondering if he would mess it up. "where are those happy days? they seem so far away." he sang. His voice sounded both masculine and feminine and he was in key. It was awesome. "I tried to reach for you but you have closed your mind." he saing perfectly again. Not a fluke. I almost winced in anticipation of the next high pitched phrase. "WHATEVER HAAAPEEENED TO OUR LOOOOVE.... " He nailed it perfectly for singing a womans song. I was blown away.

 The girl came back and sat across from me. She shook my hand and told me her name was Mandy. Her hands were so small. Almost like a childs, but she looked around 18-20. She smiled as we spoke and I noticed a mole on her cheek. It was well placed that it suited her. 

The music was distorting so much. Banana began to sing off key. But i ignored him. Me and Mandy kept talking. I turned to look at banana. he was no longer there. I turned back to Mandy. She was no longer there.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream 1: I was Overlooking a large Valley from the top of a large hill or mountain. Many people were with me. That is all I remember. I felt it was a long and important dream.



Yes. That would be you standing at the top of The Temple before you took off into the sky.  It was a long and important dream.
_
He changed back into the snake form, and tilted his head back. Wings sprouted from his back.
"You know who I am!" roared the Naga. "I am a Naga!" The snake slithered into the air, and stood on the landing pad. It coiled itself, then looked at me and winked. He leapt up into the sky, and flew away, slithering through the twilight sky._

----------


## Man of Shred

lemme guess you haven't written it yet?

 Me, standing with selene blowing tornadoes at you... this is way beyond anything I'd ever imagined.

----------


## Man of Shred

only one dream. I spent an hour recalling the little detail. It was funny, my alarm woke me at 6 am and i recalled only this dream. I kept focusing on it, and it felt like i was viewing the dream over and over again. it was suddenly almost 9 and my brother woke me up.

 Dream: I was in a house at night. There were people there. they said the place was haunted. I was helping them find the ghost. There was a presence, but i couldn't find it.

 Later, after i had woken up i realised the ghost was Nomad.

----------


## BrentMatthews

> Banana Started the second song. I heard the piano intro to SOS by abba.
> I was wondering if he would mess it up. "where are those happy days? they seem so far away." he sang. His voice sounded both masculine and feminine and he was in key. It was awesome. "I tried to reach for you but you have closed your mind." he saing perfectly again. Not a fluke. I almost winced in anticipation of the next high pitched phrase. "WHATEVER HAAAPEEENED TO OUR LOOOOVE.... " He nailed it perfectly for singing a womans song. I was blown away.



ABBA? What a way to ruin the dream  ::lol::  I remember I had a dream singing karaoke once. I forgot the words to the song, so I just made them up. It didnt make any sense, but no one seemed to notice. It's the great thing about dreams, DC's are just so friggen stupid.

----------


## Man of Shred

> ABBA? What a way to ruin the dream  I remember I had a dream singing karaoke once. I forgot the words to the song, so I just made them up. It didnt make any sense, but no one seemed to notice. It's the great thing about dreams, DC's are just so friggen stupid.




 I love ABBA. especially SOS.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> only one dream. I spent an hour recalling the little detail. It was funny, my alarm woke me at 6 am and i recalled only this dream. I kept focusing on it, and it felt like i was viewing the dream over and over again. it was suddenly almost 9 and my brother woke me up.
> 
>  Dream: I was in a house at night. There were people there. they said the place was haunted. I was helping them find the ghost. There was a presence, but i couldn't find it.
> 
>  Later, after i had woken up i realised the ghost was Nomad.



That is because last night I went running through everyone's dreams that I have shared dreams with, as fast as I could. I lined the wormholes up, and then they went in a circle.  

I haven't finish writing the second half of the dream, but that's what I did at the end. HUH HUH HUH

----------


## BrentMatthews

> I love ABBA. especially SOS.



Oh...sorry bout that.

----------


## BrentMatthews

Neat dream about the cryiak animation. Crazy.

----------


## Man of Shred

Pre dreaming state: A Q was asking me questions. about my dreaming ability as i was getting ready for bed. He even joked around like Q. He asked me what my goals are. I said why i wanted a guide and he agreed that i had answered his questions perfectly. He then told me he'd see what he could find for me.

 I had a fitfull sleep last night. but i did managed to reach a  hypnagogic state where Q was talking to me. A scene flashed before my eyes of vivid HI. I saw a human woman looking at me, she screamed and ran away. she looked human, but also alien. "why is she running?" I asked? Q answered. "because in this dimension She is food for you!" I said "I would never dream of eating anyone. just look she's terrified"

 he said "well, don't you eat lesser beings in your dimension? In this dimension she is the lesser being, That's the rules of this dimension. Just like there are rules in yours."

 The scene faded and a while later i was looking at something terrifying. I saw a black space and peoples heads that were severed. There was a metal tube where the neck should have been. Sparks were flying all around their heads. But they were still alive, They were in a state of pain and constant trauma. I could hear their eerie moanings of pain. It made me shiver.

 "what is this?" I asked. Q answered. "This, my friend Is a way of looking at what's it's like to be captured and trapped in the Inorganic beings' realm. This scene is made to fit your puny perception, of course".

 I continued looking. It was inconceivable to me exactly how the tenant, pulled his wits together to escape that realm. It must of taken thousands of years.


 Dream 1: I'm standing in a green field. Q is there with me.

 Dream 2: I walk into a large garage that needs to be finished for drywall. I see a huge chunk missing from the drywall. I wonder how i am ever going to fill it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

OH MY GOD HOW TERRIFYING.  ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

> OH MY GOD HOW TERRIFYING.



 One of my reasons i stated to Q for having a guide, was so that i could get training so I don't do anything stupid and get trapped there. He was giving me a demonstration.


 Dream 1: I was in a house of some sort. Lots of people were there.

 Dream 2: I was walking in my town. and there was a school where the grocery store was supposed to be. There was a school dance there. For some reason I was invited. In the chool i was in a hallway with a  stereo playing some Cds. The music was supposed to be by Richard andersson but it sounded nothing like his music. I looked on the cd several times to find a track that i was familiar with.

 Dream 3: I was walking in a school and A guy i knew from highschool was there. I was walking down some steps and he came up to me and accused me of doing something to his bike. I got mad and backfisted him in the face. I ran down he steps and out the door. He was waiting for me on the steps. We argued some more and he kept insisting i pay for his bike. I had no idea what he was going on about.

 Dream 4: I was trying to drive my dad's truck in the parking lot of the grocery store. I just couldn't park properly. The truck kept zig sagging in the lot. Eventually my dad came and parked it for me.

 At least my recall is going up a bit.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was in a House, I was with some man, and we walked outside. I saw a shrub witha n opening in it. I walked through the opening and onto the sidewalk.

 Dream 2: I was standing in a room with Raven Knight. she was mad at me or something. Inside i felt terrible, like i had done something REALLY wrong.

 I pray to god it's not a shared dream  :Sad: 

 Dream 3: I'm at some out door party playing some game. A man in the house tells me He'll win me some money if i walk up to the crowd and strip bare in front of them.

 I run over to the crowd "hey guys! follow me" They run after me and i start ripping off all of my clothes. After my underwear is off they all run away... haha. and i go to the door where the man is. He says i still have my underwear on. i look down and see them back on me. I think it's strange so I start pulling them down. he tells me to Stop IMO. I can't remember if i got my cash prize or not.

 Dream 4: I was trying to brush my teeth but i noticed I put toothpaste onto a spoon and put it in my mouth. I spat it out and looked harder for my toothbrush.

 Dream 5: I was looking at a scene. Q was speaking to me. In the scene i saw K walking down our old highschool hallway. "what do you like about her?" he asked. "Besides her ass".

 I blushed. i said "she was always very friendly to me. Not a bitch liek the other girls"

 he said "ooh i see you extended your permission to dream with her 3 years ago but never followed through"

 I was suddenly in a house party. I had forgotten the previous conversation. Steve was with me. We were getting some food. He had grabbed an orange juice. we both went to a counter. A Burly man came and sat with us. I looked and Steve was gone. His orange juice was gone.

 I talked to the man and unconsciously sipped Steve's orange juice. I was asking the man if he had a punching bag. we must have been talking about fighting. He asked if the orange juice was mine?

 I said i thought it was steves. he said he'd go find steve and bring him his juice. he left. i looked to my left and saw a woman with a neat get up. she had a flowery black hood around her face. I recognised K

 I walked over to her and said her name. I said "I haven't seen you since highschool." I nonchalantly gave her a hug. I could almost read her mind. she was sayign "What? he has NEVER hugged me. but i did know him in highschool. i guess it's a proper gesture" She hugged back. A man walked over who I assumed to be her husband.

 he asked "You knew him in highschool?" she quickly said "Yes". to dispell any jealousy that may have been brewing within him. We were still hugging though. It was as If we were both glued to the counter and couldn't move.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Dream 2: I was standing in a room with Raven Knight. she was mad at me or something. Inside i felt terrible, like i had done something REALLY wrong.
> 
>  I pray to god it's not a shared dream



I don't remember getting mad at you for anything...  ::?:  Do you sometimes worry about doing something wrong that will push friends away?  I do sometimes.  It could be brought on by anxiety.  Because I'm not mad about anything!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

From Raven's DJ:
_
I went over to MoSh and said hello. I remembered ignoring him earlier and I didn't want to be rude again. I asked him if he was lucid. He said Q had told him he was dreaming._ 

Maybe you somehow got something inverted?

Dreams have been turning inside out for me, so who knows?

----------


## Man of Shred

commentary on Dream 5:

 tonight i went to a halloween costume party at the bar. There i met a *Burly man*... his name is *Steve*.

 I had confusion about Steve's beer, who's was who's since we both had the same brand. So had a *Sip of one of his drinks*.

 There I ran into a woman I have dreamed with before who kissed me in the dream. She won't dare say she had the dream with me since she has a BF. Notice the archetypes of the woman being in a relationship, but she shows affection in the dream.

 I also sent K a message on face book, hoping she remembers the dream.

 This is nuts. I'm eiher going crazy or I am being skyrocketed into the 4th dimension of existence!


 Maybe I'm nuts...

----------


## Man of Shred

I finally had a short lucid.

 Dream 1: I was at some sort of cattle ranch. For some reason i would walk into the ranch and then run out of the ranch. I did this several times. A few times As i walked around, I noticed some of the animals looked strange. Some had large eyes and almost human qualities. They weren't freaky or anything, in fact they looked quite appealing.

 At one point I was running out of the ranch and some strange bug was following. I began walking on a street and I noticed i had a headset on. And through the headset i was either Talking to Waking Nomad or hearing him give a speech.

 The headset was beginning to run out of batteries I was looking up at a tall building and could see the moon behind it in bright day.

 I suddenly woke up in my bed. I went to the fridge in my kitchen to get a glass of milk. I saw there was Milk spilled all over the fridge. Did my mom do this???

 I decided to go outside for a smoke. I expected to see my cousins white car there, but instead it was gone. He had left already?

I had the sensation that I was dreaming. I looked away from the driveway and looked back. There was a blue car. I started feeling a heaviness, and the dream began to fade out. I ran back into my kitchen and ran towards my room. but by then I was already physically waking up. I was in sleep paralysis... I was very uncomfortable so i willed myself awake

 Dream 2: I was at some house trailer with some women. It was a long dream but i don't remember many details.

 Dream 3: I was logging into my computer and noticed and IM from Nomad. It said "bug off". I sent a message back asking what was up with his message. He wrote back some words i couldn't understand.

 Strange: I've had a dream about both raven adn Now Nomad being mad at me.... what gives?

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: i was in a half asleep state. I felt the presence of nomad and Raven. I can't remember what it was. but i felt something different about Raven. I was asking what it was.

 Suddenly i was in a cave with them both.

 Dream 2: I'm in some large mining complex underground. There's a child trapped behind one of the doors I am trying to reach him.

 Dream 3: I was walking up a staircase in some mall when i noticed an old woman in distress. She appeared to be dying right in front of me. I saw her grab her chest in pain kneel over the stairs. after a minute or so she just fell down the long flight of stairs.

 Dream 4: I was walking in an alleyway someone was with me. he said we were going to a friends house. We appeared to have come to a dead end. but i looked closer and there was an opening through the shrubs.

 I walked through into my friends house. a lot happened after that but i can't remember.

 Edit: one more dream: i remember being in a dark place and i was talking to Morrigan

----------


## Man of Shred

I only remember one dream last night. I'm recovering from a very mild case of swine flu. so when i sleep i sleep very deeply to fight off the bug, so not much dream recall.

 Dream: I was sitting in a chair and Some woman was dying my hair. She was putting streaks in them.

 I later went to a mirror and saw that i was a girl. I had blond hair and I was admiring my streaks. they were pink and purple around the edges. I was pretty good looking too.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I only remember one dream last night. I'm recovering from a very mild case of swine flu. so when i sleep i sleep very deeply to fight off the bug, so not much dream recall.
> 
>  Dream: I was sitting in a chari and Some woman was dying my hair. She was putting streaks in them.
> 
>  I later went to a mirror and saw that i was a girl. I had blond hair and I was admiring my streaks. I was pretty good looking too.



You fell into Nyaniichuan, Spring of Drowned Girl!  :laugh:  Young girl drown there 2500 year ago.  Now all who fall in spring take body of young girl.

----------


## Man of Shred

> You fell into Nyaniichuan, Spring of Drowned Girl!  Young girl drown there 2500 year ago.  Now all who fall in spring take body of young girl.




AAAAAHHHH!!!! ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream 1: i was in a half asleep state. I felt the presence of nomad and Raven. I can't remember what it was. but i felt something different about Raven. I was asking what it was.
> 
>  Suddenly i was in a cave with them both.



I had a dream like that, but from your perspective. I was half asleep in the Glen of Healing, and I heard you guys talking.  The Frost Giant picked me up and carried me into his cave.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream1 : I was in some Hall. There was a strange Table. I realised it was a 4 sided Harpsichord. Someone was wrecking the Harpsichord, I was a bit upset with them. 

 Dream 2 : I was standing on a stree that looked like Olds. I was fully Lucid. I wanted to see energy so i felt my left arm lift. I actually felt 2 left arms lift. I pointed at a dream character with my pinky. Nothing happened. I then remembered wolfs' dream post about using the right hand. I lifted my Right arm and pointed at a dream character. He didn't change and i looked away for a second and looked back and saw that he had changed his jacket. I tried pointing at someone else and they wouldn't change. I turned my head away again and saw the color of his pants changed. I knew the pointing wasn't working. in fact any object changes into something else if you look away from it.. I tried another time. same 

 I spotted a guy on a bike and i pointed at him. he looked at me funny as he rode by. The dream started to feel more real and i lost the lucidity. Now i know that pointing increases the vividness of the dream. 

 After that it was a normal dream. I was with someone and we slept outside. We also worked nearby. Also something about my friend Gary. There was also the owner of a bar, who couldn't pay his bills, he was attractive so he whored himself to women to pay his debts. 

 Dream 3: I'm in a dark place. I hear heavy breathing of a dog or Wolf. It is making it dark so it's appearance doesn't Startle me. I sit there and pet it. We seem to be good friends.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream1 : I was in some Hall. There was a strange Table. I realised it was a 4 sided Harpsichord. Someone was wrecking the Harpsichord, I was a bit upset with them. 
> 
>  Dream 2 : I was standing on a stree that looked like Olds. I was fully Lucid. I wanted to see energy so i felt my left arm lift. I actually felt 2 left arms lift. I pointed at a dream character with my pinky. Nothing happened. I then remembered wolfs' dream post about using the right hand. I lifted my Right arm and pointed at a dream character. He didn't change and i looked away for a second and looked back and saw that he had changed his jacket. I tried pointing at someone else and they wouldn't change. I turned my head away again and saw the color of his pants changed. I knew the pointing wasn't working. in fact any object changes into something else if you look away from it.. I tried another time. same 
> 
>  I spotted a guy on a bike and i pointed at him. he looked at me funny as he rode by. The dream started to feel more real and i lost the lucidity. Now i know that pointing increases the vividness of the dream. 
> 
>  After that it was a normal dream. I was with someone and we slept outside. We also worked nearby. Also something about my friend Gary. There was also the owner of a bar, who couldn't pay his bills, he was attractive so he whored himself to women to pay his debts. 
> 
>  Dream 3: I'm in a dark place. I hear heavy breathing of a dog or Wolf. It is making it dark so it's appearance doesn't Startle me. I sit there and pet it. We seem to be good friends.



I had the same wolf dream. I felt like there was someone else there. Oh, and I was the bartender.

----------


## cygnus

yaaay nice job getting lucid and pointing at stuff  ::D:  hmm maybe you have a way to increase vividness if necessary.



oh and nice job whoring yourself, nomad  ^_^

----------


## Baron Samedi

> yaaay nice job getting lucid and pointing at stuff  hmm maybe you have a way to increase vividness if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and nice job whoring yourself, nomad  ^_^



I actually had an opportunity to become as stripper at one point. I considered it... but yeah... no.

----------


## Man of Shred

I wonder why my recall is so terrible...

 all i remember is vague impressions of meeting with people. meeting Morrigan and someone with her i did not expect to be there. also fighting someone... idk.

----------


## Morrigan

:Sad:    Sorry. Last night was a bit...foul.
 Your dream of me being in a chair experimented on...yes. That is not ONLY a dream. IDK

  We will figure this out..even if only in Dream.

Morrigan

----------


## Man of Shred

That's ok Morrigan. I was visualising meeting you in the dark place before bed. and also imagining becoming lucid.

 Well i slept some more and had dream And a false awakening.

 Dream : I was on the Ravenfields forum. I saw a post by the cusp responding to my dream journal. Then i Saw a post by X in my dream journal. I was thinking "since when did they join the Ravenfields?"

 I woke up and a shaggy dog was in my room. I went to pet him but he went into the bathroom and started drinking from the toilet.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from 2 nights ago 

 Dream 1: I was watching a scene with Morrigan, My Yin dreaming partner. She was in some sort of dentist chair. Someone was experimenting on her. I could see her mouth through an X ray. The Dentist put some device to her mouth. and when he pulled back, I could tell she was suffering in Silence. She asked me to bring her fire. Then she floated out of her body. I was suddenly seeing what she was seeing. We floated up over the wall to check on her son. We could see He was in a waiting chair swaying his feet silently. We both felt he was out of. we then floated down and I was looking at her again from across the room. She managed to get out of her chair and ran away. 

 Dream 2: I was in some large complex building. I remember my old next door neighbor Raven was with me. H was also there. We came into a room and sat down. I remember there was shot glasses. I don't know if we drank any. I was looking at H smiling, she looked nice with that expression. H was suddenly pulled from the dream and Morrigan took her place.Morrigan then flew up and I followed her. We were suddenly out side and there were orange flower pedals Swirling around Morrigan. It was a wonderfull sight and I was happy. I also felt like we had flown like this many times before.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes (will expand apon later)

 Ocean


 -Chase


- Aunts

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm with Morrigan. And we are both really happy!

 Dream 2 : I'm floating in the ocean, underwater. everything is a peaceful blue ans I'm floating towards an Island. I'm listening to coast to coast am on the headphones.

 Dream 3 : I'm at some apartment building. Some fat guy and his friend go past me. The bigger guy starts taunting me. I get kind of mad and run away. The fat guy starts chasing me and he's taking off his shirt. His friend says "relax he's just teasing you, he only does that to people he likes".

 I ran upstairs anyway and a feeling came over me. I was lucid! I ran into some dark room. I wanted to open a portal but the dream faded fast.

Dream 4: I was in some apartment building. There was 2 of my aunst there. (not real aunts, but dream ones). They were at a computer and saying aloud "oh that Waking Nomads dreams are soooo awesome.... oooh i wish he could come into my dream."

 I thought "oh no, doesn't his ego have a big enough stroking? why does he have to invade my dreams with how great he thinks he is."


 Dream 5: I was watching a sunset scene. Q was there but he looked like a golden man. He was talking. but i interrupted him and asked why he didn't look like Q from star trek.

 Dream 6: I'm in some room walking to a door. The door swings open and morrigan is standing there. "Godai" she says. I say "Kanrinin-San!"

 Kanrinin is the title for apartment manager in japan. Godai is a character from maison ikkoku. in the cartoon he falls in love with his apartment manager.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream 1: I'm with Morrigan. And we are both really happy!
> 
>  Dream 2 : I'm floating in the ocean, underwater. everything is a peaceful blue ans I'm floating towards an Island. I'm listening to coast to coast am on the headphones.
> 
>  Dream 3 : I'm at some apartment building. Some fat guy and his friend go past me. The bigger guy starts taunting me. I get kind of mad and run away. The fat guy starts chasing me and he's taking off his shirt. His friend says "relax he's just teasing you, he only does that to people he likes".
> 
>  I ran upstairs anyway and a feeling came over me. I was lucid! I ran into some dark room. I wanted to open a portal but the dream faded fast.
> 
> Dream 4: I was in some apartment building. There was 2 of my aunst there. (not real aunts, but dream ones). They were at a computer and saying aloud "oh that Waking Nomads dreams are soooo awesome.... oooh i wish he could come into my dream."
> ...



Haha. I do have a big ego. Dammit!  My ego is stroked just by your dream aunts saying that.  

Q as a golden man. That is awesome. Sounds like you were seeing his energy.

I am really happy that you got lucid, and tried to open a portal. You are growing stronger.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Haha. I do have a big ego. Dammit! My ego is stroked just by your dream aunts saying that. 
> 
> Q as a golden man. That is awesome. Sounds like you were seeing his energy.
> 
> I am really happy that you got lucid, and tried to open a portal. You are growing stronger.



 
 well keep your ego out of my dreams lol. I don't care lol

----------


## Man of Shred

bad recall.

 dream 1: i had a dream that dreamways was giving me a lesson. Something to do with the bubble of the dream. He were saying you can enter dreams like they are a bubble. and that you can re experience your dream, or someone elses, or a past event in life. I remember seeing a white energy cluster coming at me, when i entered it i was re living the walk home from last night. 

 Dream 2: i was in some sort of white room.

 Dream3 : i was at a cottage.

 Dream 4: I was having sex with someone. I think i knew who they were. or it seemed like a cross between that person and my ex gf... weird.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm in a familiar house. many things happened. but i remember reading a message from X. it was mp3s of her playing bach on piano. I didn't recognise any of the BWV numbers. 

 funny all these x dreams are starting again  :Sad: .

 Dream 2: I am watching a scene. it was HER... the one i had the sex dream about the other night. She is making out with H, the girl who walks into my dreams. I don't understand the scene. I feel like i am being toyed with.

 Dream 3: another friendly dog dream. don't remember too many details. but it is the same dog. I wonder who or what he is.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream Healing in on the moon:

 I was standing with raven, Nomad, and a few others I did not recognize. We were all locked in an embrace. there was energy swirling all around us. Everyone Radiated a different color. Some were offering kind words of forgiveness and healing. others cried together. We all knew we would be strong again. All of my emotions were tenfold. I was getting disoriented.

 I left the group and wandered. I realized M wasn't there. I guess it's ok that she be by herself for now to get her bearings. I'll leave her alone for now. Still i felt very sad that i wouldn't be able to express my longing to set things right.

 Just then i noticed a small child holding my hand. She was about 4-5. I didn't know who she was. She looked like she was in a daze. She would have moments of lucidity and talk like a normal adult. I watched her zone in and out of this a few times. I was crouching on the ground now. She was clutching my arm tightly. I think we were both very confused.

 I woke up and pondered this. Could that be little C? the one i heard about?

 Dream 2: I was laying on the ground. The same child was patting me on the face very softly. She was patting me on my left eye. I looked at her. she said, "Well, are you going to be my..." Her voice jolted me it was so loud! I woke up before she finished the sentence.

 Be her what? Friend?, Joint dream gaurdian? take her to the dream park every now and then?

 I tried to talk to Q. I didn't get his message clearly. but he said that he liked my sincere desire for wanting to set right what I did to M. to cut her off like that. and since it was dangerous and forbidden to reach her in dreaming, I would instead help  rehabilitate the child that was freed from her. It is a responsibility. I graciously accepted.

----------


## Man of Shred

Finally! i got a good nights rest. I only have a few regular non lucids to share.

 Dream 1: I was at some wooden lodge resteraunt. I was talking to a middle aged gentleman about this and that. At some point i spitted some cheezy catch phrase of wisdom. His eyes widened with excitement. It seems the whole place heard me. a few people started clapping, and then a few more. Suddenly everyone was clapping very loudly and going "woohoo!" then I got a standing ovation! I looked around like "WTF" is going on.

 I remember leaving at some point.

 dream 2: I'm in a truck with my dad. we are driving home from work. He suddenly turned around back to the job. "what's going on?" i asked. He said "we have to go finish the job TONIGHT!"

 i said "Aww damn, It's already 8 pm. i really gott go home, eat and shower." he said "too bad"

 he dropped me off and left me on the job all by myself.

 Dream 3: I was in what was supposed to be by bedroom. My bed had no sheets and my computer was on the bed. T was suddenly in the room and she asked me to use my computer. I said "sure, and sorry about my weird position of the computer". she just kind of ignored me and started typing.

 Dream 4: I have "phone Nomad" written down. but i don't remember the dream  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Today, I was thinking that I wanted to call you, then I was like "Doh! he's in Canada. Damn international rates. I guess Skype will have to do."

----------


## Man of Shred

> Today, I was thinking that I wanted to call you, then I was like "Doh! he's in Canada. Damn international rates. I guess Skype will have to do."



 That's funny. just read this entry to see why.

 Dream 1: I had a dream that Nomad was trying to phone me. I remember talking to him. but the dream went abstract and i saw how my phone was connected to his phone. like a wall. We were both connected, we also had the same connection to Raven. All 3 of us connected by the same line. There were two places left to fill.

 I guess that dream represents how our five is now incomplete with Morrigan gone. Funny today, I actually FELT like i was missing something. I guess we dreamed together more than i had realised.

 Dream 2: I was coming from HI into a dream. I was at my job site looking at the hallway and to the side was the garage door. I tried to incorporate the rest of my senses into the dream but a man walked out of a room and down the hallway and went into the garage. He distracted me so i woke up.

 Dream 3: I'm watching some guy sing karaoke. he's singin "One more Minute" By weird al.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I was on some army base. There was a faction in that base that was under control of the New World order. I was standing with someone and he was pointing out the large guns the factions had. I looked closer to where he was pointing and i saw a man shooting down a civillian.

 I began walking away hurriedly. I was hoping one of this faction would recognize me and try to kill me. i guess i didn't realize i was wearing a military uniform. A truck went past me filled with army men. I crossed the driveway into my bunker. I found my locker and began looking for a gun to defend myself with. All i could see was clothes, a duffel bag and another strange object. I was thinking "Fuck! i don't have a gun?? I'm in the army and i don't have a gun? WTF is up with this bullshit?"

 Just then a man entered my room. he was with a woman but her image was obscured. she was a black shadow. I felt she didn't want me to recognize her. The man looked familiar. I had seen him somewhere before. He reminded me of someone i might have known in elementary school. but the feeling of recognition maybe dated back farther into a past life. His face glowed and he had short grey hair that seemed to blow in an invisible wind. but his face was young, more like his early twenties. 

Note: I had seen very similar features to Raven Knight when i first recognized her in a dream.

 I didn't think and mistook him as part of the faction of the NWO. I attacked him. We had a very fast fist fight. Neither of Us landed a hit. It seemed familiar.  I saw an opening to hit his chest but i stopped because i realised i recognized him.

 "Good to do this again" he said. "you've improved this time. where did you learn to fight like that?" He said as he and the woman sat down.

 I said " Oh that's Hung gar style kung fu."

 "what's that?" he asked.

 me : you mean you've never heard of that? and you're a fighter? you know Tiger and...

 The dream ended.

 dream 2: I was on the top floor of a house. I was reading something on the wall about the Raven fields forum. It was saying something about two outstanding members. I thought "i thought they had agreed everyone was equal in the group"

 Just then lonewolf walked in through the door. He didn't look like his usual wolf self. Instead he appeared as some sort of biker. Silvery hair down to his ears, he had a leather biker jacket. he looked badass.

 Two people were with him. He looked at me and said "I want THEM out" and pointed to them.

 I went up to one of them and shoved them out the door. " NOT LIKE THAT". He growled like a wolf. He paced around a bit. he seemed troubled by something. which i thought was odd for a nagual.

 Note: I realize the two people from the other dream followed me to the lonewolf dream. I agree with lonewolf's dream self. I was very creeped out by their presence and following me. They don't have a good vibe I feel. They should not have followed me into that dream. For that I apologise. and I would like to state my intent to whoever they were, that they certainly don't have permission to enter my dreams. I would never willingly bring in any bad people into the dreamwheel we are a part of. 

 Dream 3: I was at a bar. I was messing with some VLT machine. but it wouldn't take my money. The bar owner seemed concerned for me and told me that i shoulsd go home.

Edit: Lonewolf just told me he was a biker for halloween  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Haunted house:

 Me and some friends wanted to see a haunted house for halloween. So many things happened there. 

 First i went inside and there was two hallways that were slanting up. I went up one. But i seemed to be getting lost. I went into a room on my right and sat down at a computer. I began talking to MoS in DV chat. Suddenly Dally, my friend from didsbury was behind me. he said that he was a member of DV and i forget the username he gave. I talked to MoS saying that this user was behind me.

 Next i left the room and went up the hallway. I was pulled back to the entrance however and my shoes were missing. Someone pointed out that my shoes were on the roof. I climbed up the side of the house, i didn't see the shoes. I climbed up from another angle and spotted my shoes on top of a ladder. I went down to find the window where the ladder was. I climbed onto the ladder but it was kind of broken. I climbed up the ladder anway and it fell over along with my shoes. I was inside the house but there was grass and dirt everywhere. A woman pointed out my shoes.

 They were on the ground. so i picked them up and put them back on. I was at the entrance again so i went to the left hallway slanting up. at the end of a hallway i found my dad there. and suddenly i was outside again.

 I was in the backyard of the house and i saw the next place to enter was a resteraunt where the spooky effect was : you go into the place and sit down. order a meal and then everyone in the place vanishes. I walked inot the resteraunt and it was a huge hall filled with tables. all sorts of people were eating. A lady server went up to me and told me to sit down. I said " I know the trick, you are just going to disappear once i order, I've done this before.". The woman said "yes". and i was shown the back exit.

 Outside i knew there was more to this horror house. I saw more houses to enter but they were all closed for the season. I walked bak to the front of the house.

 Dream 2: I'm with Raven Knight. that is all i remember.

 Dream 3: I'm chatting with morrigan on Skype. She is asking me to tell her about a train dream i had and something about a tornado. I almost remember the dream but i forget it.

 Dream 4: I'm on DV and i notice that Morrigan has an extra dream journal. It is roughly 4 to 5 pages long. In it are references to people that she had never mentioned before. some of the entries are hard to read, some are just faded out in some words. There is an entry about me in there. I can't decipher it. she is mentioning my old username "Ranma". But i can't make sense of it. i just see letters "Ran, el, e e e, ma ranma." etc

 Then i see a popup on the screen that says "For psychedelic and trippy web browsers that will blow your mind. click here!"

 Dream 5: I'm chatting with M again. I was telling her the dreams. she said something like a Bettler or Bette midler was behind the dreams.

 OH NOES! TEH EVIL BETT MIDLER!!!!  ::rolllaugh::  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a non-lucid about Bette Midler. haha

----------


## Man of Shred

I had many short fragments.

 1: I'm in a schoolyard field. It's my elementary school from childhood i think.

 2: I am talking to Jackie. I am saying every air molecule is conscious and that they exist as real people in a parallel dimension.

 3: I hanging out with the waitress from the bar last nice. Her pigtails are cute!!!

 4: I'm with Raven and Nomad. I think i called Raven "Minai" or something.That's not even a real japanese word.

 5: I'm on my *porch* I feel something is wrong. I am losing consciousness. I should have known it was just a dream. I've been lucid on my porch before.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I had many short fragments.
> 
>  1: I'm in a schoolyard field. It's my elementary school from childhood i think.
> 
>  2: I am talking to Jackie. I am saying every air molecule is conscious and that they exist as real people in a parallel dimension.
> 
>  3: I hanging out with the waitress from the bar last nice. Her pigtails are cute!!!
> 
>  4: I'm with Raven and Nomad. I think i called Raven "Minai" or something.That's not even a real japanese word.
> ...



1 I have been dreaming of childhood, and remembering a lot of it.

2 wow. badass.

3 my sister just got a job waitressing at a bar.

5 sounds like AP

----------


## Man of Shred

Yes and in Morrigan's dream she found me on a porch... go figure.

----------


## Man of Shred

Holy hell. I never knew melatonin was soo... weird.

 Dream 1: I'm in an unfamiliar place. Someone is handing me some papers. I take them. I realize it's J.S. Bach. the dream is so vague... wish i'd remembered more.

 Dream 2: I'm browsing the MM forum. i read some posts, then a post from Vex catches my eye. Just then i feel a hand on my shoulder. A woman is standing behind me.

                                                            ***

 I woke up from the shock. I felt as if i had woken up from a long deep sleep. I looked at the clock. almost 4 am. I shut of my alarm 5 mins before it was supposed to go off. I checked the MM chat. no one was one. Saw vex responded to the WILD weekends. De ja vu. dream 2 rushes back to me.

 I take some b6 and drift into a Vivid HI state. I was going through the bach dream in my mind. so vague... Did that really happen? "of course it happened" a voice boomed. I was watching a HI scene. In it Q was leaning against a star trekian computer console eating an apple. "You WERE there after all". I had some more HI. I was in a hallway, dark. someone was there with a paper mache face, he looked like Marilyn Manson.

 Dream 3: I'm in a dream with Morrigan. I seem surprised and ask "What are you doing here?" for some reason i wasn't too happy I don't know why.

 Dream 4: My alarm went of at six AM. funny i don't remember setting it for that. My clock was different. I was frustrated... I couldn't find the button to shut the alarm off. then it turned off by itself. I missed the realization it was a false awakening.

 Dream 5: I'm with the same Shaggy dog I have seen in many of my dreams lately. He is walking and rubbing against me. I am petting him.

 Dream 6: I'm outside an apartment building. There's a British man with a white dog. the dogs nose it long and thin. It runs up to me and bites me. It has no teeth, but it's gums pressed HARD "OWWW!" I yelled. The man laughed and said that's the way his dog greets anybody he likes. The dog looks at me and wags it's tail. I reach over to pet it and it bites me again... "OWWW" i yell again. I vaguely remember walking away.

 Dream 7: Very long dream. Being in a town at night with two women. Being outside one of their apartment buildings. Driving around.

 I wind up at some beauty salon. Some how i get suckered into into an experimental hair removal method. Some woman has me over a chair and also has mirrors set up so i can see what she is doing. I realize My ass is bare and she's running some sort of tool over it. It doesn't hurt suprisingly. and removes a lot of the hair. but then i notice burn marks on my *ahem* ass left behind from the tool. She says "Oh sorry. that should go away in a few days :smiley: ". I say "yeah thanks a lot, how much is this going to cost anyway?". she says "for you sir it will be cheap"

 I notice my dad is in the parking lot and is heading in. I get embarrassed and sit up in the chair. The lady hands me a towel and i wear it around my waist. My dad walks in and doesn't notice anything. He gives me some cash and says something i can't remember. He leaves.

 I tell the lady. "look can we finish this some other day?" she says sure. She then tells me to fork over $200. I think to myself "No way.. That aint fucking cheap." I reach into my wallet and pull out some bills. I have only $90. and one of the 10's is missing about 60% of the rest of the bill. I think "what idiot would hand anyone a chunk of a 10 dollar bill?"

 Funny: this morning i had recalled 8 dreams so i can't remember the last one...
Edit: I remembered:

 Dream 8: I'm watching a bizarre scene. I am looking at several if not tons more rooms of people sleeping. I see Raven sleeping soundly, her lover Spike is also asleep. She begins waking up as if noticing my presence.
I try to call her name but the scene is getting chaotic. all the dream room scenes are merging and flowing together. pretty soon all i see is a sea of sleeping faces flowing about.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I think that shaggy dog may be your familiar.

8 dreams. Wow. melatonin, I love you.

----------


## Man of Shred

Not as great of luck with melatonin this time. a few dreams... but important ones.

 Dream 1: I'm With Raven Knight in her inner world. I walk away from her and go into a house with some woman. And later i am eating with some people.

 Dream 2: I'm sitting in a dark room with the cusp. We are watching TV and on the screen is some green place. maybe grass. it's just green. At the same time me and him are inside the TV in a green place, and The cusp is telling me how much he dislikes the place. Suddenly we are sitting outside watching the T.V. again

 Dream 3: I am at the bottom of a slide at a playground. A child I seem to know is sliding down it. I catch her and lift her up. I am holding her. I think the cusp is there as well. can't be sure.

 Dream 4: I am going through a bunch of winding Dark tunnels.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Dream 3: I am at the bottom of a slide at a playground. A child I seem to know is sliding down it. I catch her and lift her up. I am holding her. I think the cusp is there as well. can't be sure.



Nope.  Not Cusp.  You were in my inner world at a playground playing with Sydney!  ::D:  Since there are a few kids there is a playground.  :smiley:  Serena was there with you, as were the twins.

Serena: "I know you like Sydney, but could you pay a little attention to the twins so they don't feel left out?"  Just get all three of them involved!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Not as great of luck with melatonin this time. a few dreams... but important ones.
> 
> 
>  Dream 4: I am going through a bunch of winding Dark tunnels.



Wormholes! WOOHOO!

----------


## Man of Shred

well my recall isn't getting any better. All i remember are vague impressions of what happened.

 Dream 1: I'm looking at to young twin girls.

 Dream 2: I'm talking to a large white bearded man. he is emanating light. Reminds me of some depictions of the christian God.

 Dream 3: I'm entering a lucid dream. I see a light switch in front of me and i see my hand going up to it. I stop my hand to look at it but the dream fades.

 Dream 4: Naiya is telling me she's bi. I think "wait a minute, she was saying she was most definately NOT bi in chat a few weeks ago." Then she laughed at my thought and gave me a hug.

 LOL

----------


## Man of Shred

> Wormholes! WOOHOO!



 Actually my thought is : inorganic Being realm.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: flash of being with a child (Sydney).

 Dream 2: I'm walking through a school feild. I walk to the end of a fence. Theres a gate to yet another school field. I have memories or stories of this place. Something about where some great guitarist wrote a song at one school. and another song at the other.

 I look behind me to a road and I see 2 twin girls walking with a woman. I begin walking away and then the dream fades.

 Dream 3: I am walking outside of my aunts house. I see my aunt and get in a car with her. The roof of the car is attatched to 2 high railings. We take off and tart moving a long the rails with the car. I realise we are high up ni a building and the rail car starts going down. We hit a bump and my aunt tells me to get out. I get out and see one of the attatchments on the roof of the car is broken. I sit on a landing and watch my aunt push the rail car.

 Dream 4: I'm in some house watching a TV. The TV suddenly rurns off. (in my waking life my computer shut off by itself during the night to my discovery in the morning. My brain perceived the computer shutting of and it translated to my dream to me watching TV and having it shut off).

 A man came in and said the owner of the house could not afford cable. I remember getting up and leaving the house.

_missing time_

 Later it is night time and I am watching a parade in a busy street. There's a large float, people are holding up a frame about 16 ft high. But nothing is sitting on the frame. Just then i see some lights in the clouds. I think "UFO" but instead a woman dressed as santa on a sleigh descends from the clouds and lands in the middle of the frame of the float. I watched her sleigh get stuck a bit. she shifts a gear in the sleigh and it adjusts.

 She gets out. I notice she is blond bu slightly dark skinned. her face is tanned, almost burned in some areas. For some reason i have the Maison Ikkoku song stuck in my head. I start humming it.

 Suddenly the woman goes up to a man and they start speaking japanese. I get embarrased because i was singing a japanese song around her. I begin walking away from the parade. I look back and the woman is staring at me.

 I come across a jukebox console at the end of the street. My brother is there pushing buttons. he pushes one and i hear something from the MI soundtrack. "playing tennis" or something. He switches the song. I tell him to stop because i wanted to hear the other song. I push him aside and start fiddling with the buttons. I push the one i saw him push to get the song. But something else comes up. I push a few more to no success... half of them don't work so i leave.

 I begin walking back towards my house. Suddenly thoughts of X flood my mind. I am thinking she needs more time, she is still wary, but she just needs time. 

_missing time_

 I arrive back in the house. in front of me is the coathanger on a wall. i hang it up. To the left is a living room. I enter it and walk towards the kitchen. To the right is a hallway. I see a the two dogs i recognise. One is shaggy and the other i didn't see. A third dog arrives and it stands out from the dream. It is big with short black fur. It has a small spike collar around it's neck. It is looking at me. It's presence jarrs me and i wake up.

 Dream 5: i am messing with my computer "on" button. it works a few times and then fails

 Dream 6: I'm at Jas's house using his computer. I come across a porn page and try to close it. but things keep popping up. I tell jas he shouldn't browse those sites ebcause they mess up your computer.

 Note: these reccurent x dreams followed by a dog presence has me slightly worried. What do they mean? why the same two archetypes over and over again?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Damn. Your recall is greatly improving. Awesome. That black dog sounds like my familiar, Jo. The shaggy dog, I think is yours. I am sure they are friends.

X... wow. Man, I dreamt of my "X" last night. It was a long epic, and sad dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Yes, but WHY do the 2 achetypes show up together all the time?

 Dream from 2 nights ago.

 Lucid Beach: I Don't know when i became lucid or how. But i was on a beach. i could feel the dream fading. My brother was there and I told him that he should put out his smoke because the dream was ending.

 I walked away from him and noticed others on the beach. The whole dream seemed transparent. I managed to look at my hands. They were mine. I spotted a DC so i face him and just looked at my hands in front of him. He just went "WTF???" and walked away.

 I decided to do what Nomad suggests about doing nothing. So i just kept looking at my hands and meditated. I kept looking and flipping them over.

 fragment: I was beside Nomad in a fight.

 Temple: I was in a temple of some sort. There was a picture of nomad. I thought "Him and his damn ego again. What does all this reresent? NOTHING." I was waiting for nomad there tho. I found some plaque with some inscription. I don't remember what it said.

 Army of Shared Dreamers:

 Started out that i was in a car. My dad beside me. I was having trouble driving so my dad shifted the steering wheel to my side. (the passenger side). I realised i was driving like in japan. The road started braeaking up. and the car began to float... Or i became Naga. I don't know. 

I saw a field below me and landed on it. I walked through it to a house on a small hill. Inside i met and asian woman who was older then me. She told me Nomad would be here soon with his army of shared dreamers.

 I looked out the window and saw hundreds of people walking in the field. Ther all like me. In dreams together.

no dream recall from last night.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yes, but WHY do the 2 achetypes show up together all the time?
> 
>  Dream from 2 nights ago.
> 
>  Lucid Beach: I Don't know when i became lucid or how. But i was on a beach. i could feel the dream fading. My brother was there and I told him that he should put out his smoke because the dream was ending.
> 
>  I walked away from him and noticed others on the beach. The whole dream seemed transparent. I managed to look at my hands. They were mine. I spotted a DC so i face him and just looked at my hands in front of him. He just went "WTF???" and walked away.
> 
>  I decided to do what Nomad suggests about doing nothing. So i just kept looking at my hands and meditated. I kept looking and flipping them over.
> ...



Man, you have been in every fight with me for the past week or two. haha. You just show up if I don't summon you.

The City of Nowhere got attacked by dream demons, and I blew the Conch of Pan. You and many other Dream Warriors came to my aid, and a legion of angels.

I haven't had time to write the whole dream, but Raven has.  They were hiding in the jungle.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from 3 nights ago.

 Dream 1: Fragment of being with Nomad in some sewer.

 Dream 2: I'm in my old town chilliwack at night time. I'm walking by a place I use to visit where there's a small strip mall. I see some illuminated arrows and I follow them. They lead me to a train station. In the dream i really want to take a passenger train to calgary. I walk in the station and buy a coke. I ask the woman If i can take a passenger train to calgary. She says there are no passenger trains currently running but I can hitch a ride on a cargo train for a fee. I take her offer and walk outside. I do remember a train coming up.

  Dream3: I'm either working or ordering from a fast food outlet at the mall. it's either taco time or taco bell. I order a bean burrito and a coffee. I leave for a bit and then go back because i realise i don't have my order. I walk up to the counter and see 3 women cleaning. One i recognise as H from didsbury. I try to say "excuse me but do you still have my order?" but either no sound comes up or the women can't hear me. I am being ignored. I see the manager. I go up to him and ask.

 I forget his answer but i see my burrito wrapped up on the counter. I catch someone looking at me. It is H she has noticed me and is smiling. I go to grab my burrito but it's gone. I just storm out and realised i was probably rude to H by not responding. 

 Dream 4: I'm walking in a hallway or a street. I see a dog, shaggy and I become lucid. I go to call for it but i wake up too fast. I stay in the position a few seconds and re enter the dream. I don't see the dog at first but then I notice it hiding under a chair watching me.

 Dreams from 2 nights ago.

 Dream 1: I'm on facebook. just browsing.

 Dream 2 : I have a PM from Nomad on Dreamviews.

 I woke up being terrified for no reason... took me a while to get back to sleep.

 Dream 3: I was in some town i recognised. I had walked to this town from Didsbury in under 5 minutes. Funny the nearest town from Dids is a 3 hour walk away. Then i remember having dreamed here before.* I walk into a resteraunt looking for my brother. I see a man sitting down at a table i recognise. He calls me kung fu. I just shrug and keep looking.

 Eventually i go outside And find my brother in a car. I am sitting with him. I wonder if it's all a dream. just then a truck bashes into the car. no damage. I still reason it as real.

 Dream 4: I'm at a bar watching Jillian (from highschool) play pool. I become Lucid and she's talking to me. I am asking her how she is. she says "WEll i'm still a bit groggy I just got up". I almost tell her she hasn't gotten up at all yet. but then i slip in sleep paraysis. I try to stay in SP and re enter the lucid but i gave up and forced myself awake.

 Dream 5: I'm in a bathroom. it's stinky and messy. I walk towards a urinal and spot Spiderman clutching the ceiling. I become lucid and he asks my help in catching someone. That someone is hiding in one of the stalls.

 I open all the stalls and find no one there. Spiderman also has vanished. I spot a face coming out the top part of the wall by the row of stalls. I recognise it as an IB. Without thinking i point at with with my pinky and voice my intent to see energy. Nothing happens at first. "I WANT TO SEE ENERGY!" I yell. I watch the IB fall out of the wall and lands as a glob on the ground. "I want to see energy" i say again. It morphs slowly into a large man witha  big gut and a plumber outfit. He begins glowing green. "I want to see energy!" i yell again. He is glowing more green but he walks toward me. he expands around me and I wake up.

 Dream 6: I'm sitting in a white house. Carlos Castaneda is there giving a speech. Chris douglas may have been there too. After the speech i am with a young man. He is scribbling things on the wall. explaining things to me. Theres charts and things. I don't quite understand them but he's showing me something important. I suggest he's talking about some mixture.

 A while later my brother destroys some of the writings and I am trying to re write them from memory. Later still I'm with a man and a woman. they are baking something in a pan. The woman says i was correct about baking "You only need the right mixture". and she drops a cake into the mixture and puts it in a strange oven.

 Dream 7*: this  the dream recalled within the other dream. I am walking into a town with some people i don't know. But we seem to get along. I walk into some bar. A lot happens there. I talk to many people then leave.

 Dream 8: I am with my brother and his gf on a white patio.

 Dream from last night: I was on an island where everything everyone does is closely monitored. Everyone is watched to the point where everyone goes to the bathroom outside. There is no privacy. I'm sittig on a can. There's a row of public cans. and police are routinely inspecting people while they do their bussiness. People are getting dragged from their cans fording them to soil themselves. The police just laugh and humiliate them. A cop comes to me and asks me a few question. I answer properly and he pokes my arm with a hypospray. he said he took a blood sample for drug testing.

 Somehow i escape from the controlled part of the Island. I remember the villains face. Later I'm with 2 people. We are trying to survive by hunting rodents by kicking trees forcing the rodents to fall.

----------


## mowglycdb

Wow that's alot of stuff going on in three days, good luck with keeping things stable in your dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, man! My soul is vibrating.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: non lucid in an alternate universe of shared dreamers. Me, Nomad and Raven are flying in a place where all we see are anime comic strips documenting some of our adventures. Most of the adventures i don't recognise. 
In one strip i made myself look like Ranma. I see my ranma self talking to raven knight.

 Dream 2:I'm semi lucid. I am in some battle in an open house with no roof. I am trying to avoid a dream character that looks like Saya from the blood: The last Vampire movie. Although i'm lucid i decide to escape because I have to go pee. Saya is running after me with 2 swords and I dart out of the house and turn left. I jump right away and float way up in the air.

 I see a fenced off grassy lot. and I land there. I look through a hole in the wooden fence and see saya standing around confused. I jump again way high up and land in a nother empty lot. There's a place to hide so I do my thing.

 I go back to the house after another high jump and notice everyone is gone. I spot a mirror and try to look at myself... my face is all scrunched up but normal in another mirror. The dream falls apart then.

 Dream 3: I'm in a dream influenced by Q that is all I know.

 Dream 4:I'm in some dark room and I am lucid. I remember i wanted to open a portal. The dream was becoming unstable so i looked at my hands for a boost. The dream stabalised enough to make sense of where i was. There was a blond woman looking at  me look at my hands. I payed no attention to her however.

 I tried focusing on my feeling of Raven knight. I couldn't find it. I looked around and saw no portal had opened. I then decided to try going to the moon. I focused on "moonlight Sonata" I heard the opening piano lines clearly. I looked around again. No portal. The dream then destabalised.

 Dream 5: I was entering a dream and I heard avoice say "I will take you through 22 parallel Universes. I was non lucid Standing in a kitchen. Some woman handed me an infant child. I felt the child was mine.

 Dream 6: I was in a dark cave. Some creature was lying there. He had very smooth fur. I think he was injured. I began petting his dark fur to soothe him. He smiled at me.

----------


## mowglycdb

> Dream 5: I was entering a dream and I heard avoice say "I will take you through 22 parallel Universes. I was non lucid Standing in a kitchen. Some woman handed me an infant child. I felt the child was mine.
> 
>  Dream 6: I was in a dark cave. Some creature was lying there. He had very smooth fur. I think he was injured. I began petting his dark fur to soothe him. He smiled at me.



The infant child might have been yours   because it "could" be your inner child.
The sixth dream is awsome =3  I luv furry creatures.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Dream 4:I'm in some dark room and I am lucid. I remember i wanted to open a portal. The dream was becoming unstable so i looked at my hands for a boost. The dream stabalised enough to make sense of where i was. There was a blond woman looking at  me look at my hands. I payed no attention to her however.
> 
>  I tried focusing on my feeling of Raven knight. I couldn't find it. I looked around and saw no portal had opened. I then decided to try going to the moon. I focused on "moonlight Sonata" I heard the opening piano lines clearly. I looked around again. No portal. The dream then destabalised.



No portal opened because I was right there looking at you look at your hands!  :laugh:  I was only semi-lucid, I think, and I was trying to figure out what you were doing.  ::D:  And my energy wasn't the same as usual...  I had done a fusion with Malkus to try to help him recover from past traumas and I am hoping to get a bit of skill transfer in the Astral Projection department since I am not very good at that!  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm in osme large mall or complex. I'm walking with a brown haired man who i think is Nomad. Wespot a short blonde girl i know from didsbury. He suggests i go talk to her. I walk up to her and we start talking. I can't remember if it went well or not.

 Dream 2: I'm in some resteraunt. I go up and ask for coffee a few times. they say they are having trouble making it. I sit down and watch a woman start making a fresh pot.

 Dream 3: I'm running over a lot of large building. I grab a grey chord that leads me to a phonecall with the federation of light. Can't remember much else.

 Dream 4: I'm sitting at a table with a man i don't recognise and the woman who runs the local emporium. We are having a strange discussion. It's like an AA meeting mixed with bizarre stuff. I start talking about drinking, and then i mention my previous dream about being contacted by aliens from phone. My brother pops in out of nowhere and says it's BS. I said something that it was all symbolic.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm in a large house. It's morning and I am getting Up I live with 3 women. We prepare breakfast and drink coffee. Everyone decides to take a shower. I begin walking to a large shower room and  notice the 3 women following. I stop and think "I'm not supposed to shower with them Am I?!?!?!?!?".

 So I turn around and walk towards a smaller bathroom with a shower. The shorter woman stops me and says "you're not coming?" I say "no, I don't think I should". After a minute i enter the smaller bathroom. then i think "Wait a minute... ... ...CRAP!"

 Dream 2: I'm in David Wilcock's home. It is very large and there are many hallways that lead to conference rooms

 I enter a computer room and Notice The Cusp is sitting at the computer. I talk with him for a bit about where we are. He puts on a Tool CD: Lateralus.
I look at the cover and realise not all the tracks are on the CD. It is missing an instrumental song. ( I used to have a burned copy of the cd with one of the tracks missing).

 For some reason i leave the room and scope out the place. I had been there many times before. There was one small conference room where David had given us lectures (Dream memories) that I was quite fond of. I went down the hallway to where I thought it was. but it was a different room. I left the hallway and found another hall. No conference room there either. I did this a few times.

 I made it back to the living room and started admiring how tidy the place was. It was very well decorated. David came out one of the hallways and said Hi. he asked "Is anyone with you here?" I said "Yeah I seen The Cusp around. But hey, how come i can never seem to make out his face.?

 David said "Yeah he likes to hide it for some reason... I'll be in my lounge, i have to get ready and then I'll call you in"

 He walked into a room beside the computer room. Just then The Cusp Walked by. he didn't seem aware of me. There was a fog covering his face. I concentrated on him as he walked by. When he turned his head he left a tracer of a clear image of his face. He looked familiar. I was sure i KNEW him, but from where i didn't know.

 "you can come in now Robert." David said.

 I walked into his lounge. there was a semi circle couch surrounding a coffee table. As I walked in his voice tone shifted. His voice was so startlingly strange i couldn't make out what he was saying. I sat down and looked at David. There was something about his eyes that made no sense.
He had four eyes. Two in a normal face positing and two others near his temples. I knew i had seen faces like that before and wasn't startled. David kept on talking about something, but i was too transfixed on his eyes. he two center eyes were bright red with black pupils. The two outer eyes were bright green with black pupils.

 "Oh i know!" I said. "You're channeling Ra!". I shifhted my seating position. He looked at me and said "Fool! in this place I become RA". And he continued to talk. "It's time for you to leave for now!".

 He kept talking but i felt myself getting dizzy. Like when they put you under for an operation. 
_
Missing Time_

 Dream 3: I was in a NWO scenario. People were warning that all canned food had been contaminated and many would soon starve.

 I was walking along a street when someone told me this. "There's going to be a peoples uprising right?" i asked the person. "When people are starving there's no much people can do."

 I went into a house hungry. I found a can of mussels and opened it. Something sprayed out. I was looking at swollen white slabs of fish and the water surrounding it was bubbling. There were little worms inside the can moving around too. The label read "This can is safe to eat once the bubbling stops and you kill all the worms"

 "screw that" I said and slammed the can on the counter. Someone else had already opened 3 ohters.

 Dream 4: I was lucid and entering a dream. I had the Intention of looking For Ra again. I was floating above a temple with a giant hieroglyph of an eye at the top. I landed on the ground and found a door I opened it and got woken up by my dad.

----------


## cygnus

haha those were cool dreams! you have good recall  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow man. so cool. Every time I saw The Cusp in a dream he was lavendar energy, except when he changed into a giant building and a gargoyle.

----------


## Man of Shred

Not so great recall/lucidity lately.

 Dreams from 2 nights ago:

 Dream 1: I'm in some house, everything is an amber light. I remember talknig to some woman. I think it was Serena.

 Dream 2: Another vague shaggy dog dream.

 Dream 3: I'm with a group of people. We are throwing balls or water balloons at each other. I remember catching and throwing them. At some point I am talking to a girl she wants us to throw the balls at the other people. We throw them at the dream characters but they don't know how to respond to the balls.

 At some point I am at a chalk board. I am arranging the names of the people there for a fight. The idea is to knock people out of the dream (I must have been lucid at some point but forgot). I pitted myself up against some girl.

 Dream 4: I'm in a dream bed with sleep paralysis. I try to move but i can't. I remember to focus on the feeling of the dream. I find myself standing in a room talking to a brown haired woman. I can't make out what she is saying. I lose the feeling and Am back in my dream bed. he same woman is standing over me and talking. I manage to reach out my hand  to her and tell her to grab it and pull me up. She recoils and suddenly i am standing with her in another room. I focus more on the feeling of dreaming but i get whisked back to my dream bed.

 I reach out my hands again and tell her to pull me up. She says no again. I manage to move my head up. The woman changed into a mist like entity with a green crystal inside. then i woke up in my real bed.

 Dreams from last night.

 Dream 1: I'm in some restaurant at some buffet. I am talking to some man who seems normal. but then he starts ranting about stuff that makes no sense. I leave him and sit down with another man who saw the whole scene.

 The man was telling me that the guy i talked to was schizophrenic. I started telling him my mom was one but suddenly i fell out of the dream.

 I kept falling and falling. I could hear myself screaming. I also heard another voice screaming as I fell. it was female. Her voice tone and pitch shifts matched mine. This went on for about 10 seconds. I was trying to figure out who the other voice was but i slammed into my physical body and woke up.

 Dream 2: I'm walking in some town i don't recognise. A young girl about 5 years old is holding my hand. we are in a discussion. I think it was Sydney.

 Dream 3: I'm sitting at a bar table with some girl. It is someones birthday party. The bartender says for everyone to order the man a drink. I go up and order a tequila. The man hands me one but i say "One for the birthday man as well"

 Dream 4: I'm at a picnic table in some park with the same woman from the previous dream. I am playing some guitar or something.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Dream 2:I'm semi lucid. I am in some battle in an open house with no roof. I am trying to avoid a dream character that looks like Saya from the blood: The last Vampire movie. Although i'm lucid i decide to escape because I have to go pee. Saya is running after me with 2 swords and I dart out of the house and turn left. I jump right away and float way up in the air.
> 
>  I see a fenced off grassy lot. and I land there. I look through a hole in the wooden fence and see saya standing around confused. I jump again way high up and land in a nother empty lot. There's a place to hide so I do my thing.
> 
>  I go back to the house after another high jump and notice everyone is gone. I spot a mirror and try to look at myself... my face is all scrunched up but normal in another mirror. The dream falls apart then.



Now there's an interesting concept. Just what _does_ one do, when they are being chased-down in a life or death situation, and nature calls?? Lol. All I can say is that I hope that never happens to me, in waking life.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks O!





> The infant child might have been yours   because it "could" be your inner child.



Bah inner child? I have an inner adult waiting to come out. It hasn't been a happy childhood but a LOONG one  :tongue2:

----------


## cygnus

> Now there's an interesting concept. Just what _does_ one do, when they are being chased-down in a life or death situation, and nature calls?? Lol. All I can say is that I hope that never happens to me, in waking life.



yeah. i wonder about that when watching something like Die Hard. dude's got to be hungry and with a full bladder. just once i want to see a movie where someone's bladder EXPLODES and they die because they never went to the bathroom in its duration. i would pay to see that.

----------


## Man of Shred

I only remember two fragments if you can call them that. 2 dreams with Raven Knight. one in a city, we may have been fighting. the second i am holding her hand?

damn recall is down.

----------


## Man of Shred

ok i had a bit better recall.

 Dream 1: I'm in arizona. but there's snow everywhere. i think "hey.... this isn't right"

 Dream 2:I'm in some town at night walking with some people. We turn into some garage where a man is working with a blow torch. I become lucid. i immediately try to make him dissapear. I raise my left hand and point at him with my pinky. No go. So i raise my right hand instead. still nothing. then i wake up.

 Dream 3: all I remember is following Nomad and Raven through a portal. Finally i remember a portal!!!

 Dream 4: I'm in a dream house of mine. Raven (not Raven knight. but the kid who use to live next door to me) is living with me. But he is causing trouble. He cut shapes from the wooden doors. in one door he carved at the bottom a triangle a circle and a square.

 I run outside to find him seated at a picnic table with a few people. H is there. I talk to her for a bit. I tell her how much ravan has been causing me trouble. I run back into my house. I ask Q what i should do with raven. He says i should hire a large man, pay him some money to just scare raven a little.

 Then i run outside and tell H the plan. she seems to like the idea.

 Dream 5: i just had vague impressions when i was typing the above dream. maybe it was the same dream but we were seting inside a house instead of outside.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream notes (will expand apon later)

 dream 1: I'm in a discussion with Q about a private matter. "all is forgiven" he says.

 Inner world dream: In a car pull up to a house.

 strange people in my living room. Private rooms. Super WTF porn. Back outside in garage. We fight a creature of some sort. Nomad is smoking while he pets a shaggy dog. A golden retriever appears. He reads the tag. I get dream memories flooding back to me within the dream.

 Dream 3 and 4: while recalling the dreams a few multi dimensional dream fragments ovverlap on the memories. Nomad an Raven bashing steel bars yelling "Ananograms!". Also dreams about the golden retriever as a pup.

----------


## Man of Shred

Q is forgiving: Me and Q had a long talk about about a private matter. We were leaning against a brick wall at night time. He was in a long speech and i was only half listening. ".. all is forgiven" he said. "And now you should join the others on the moon. Now think of the moon and snap your fingers... After Eons of snapping my fingers it's time SOMeONE does SOME of the work for me."

 I thought of the moon and snapped my fingers...

 Missing time.

 Inner world: I'm in a car with some lady and some guy. We pull up to a house. It is night time. The man follows me into the house and I have no recollection where the Lady went.

 I went into a house with THIS layout:



 After i went into the house The man was no longer with me. There were some stoners sitting on a couch smoking weed and watching t.v. "Hey maaann" one of them said. I walked in. I can't remember what was said and one of them left into room 2. I sat with the other guy. he was black. We chatted for a bit and he said "wooh I'm tired i should go into the other room."

 I noticed the man who followed me into the house was beside me. I'm sure it was Nomad. I looked at him and he said "WTF an? look at the television!".
 looked and there were 2 guys in pink underwear on a bed. I said "I guess the brotha watches gay porn?!?!?!? Fuck this I'm shutting this off dude."
I forgot exactly how i shut the TV off.

 Nomad said "Look man we can't have some freaky freeloaders in your inner world can we? let's kick these guys out. I'll take care of crack head joe, and you show the brotha a good time by screwin his ass out the door."

 Nomad walked into room 2 I went for room 1 where the other guy went. I went up to the door and my perception shifted perspectives. Now i was watching a scene inside the supposed room 1. I couldn't tell wether i was in the scene, watching it from above, or watching it on a TV screen. Maybe all three?

 In the scene a white man was sitting on a LARGE bed. He was whacking off while watching two women in front of him. I quickly turned my attention to the two women for obvious reasons. They seemed to be engaged in some bizarre fourplay ritual. They both thought their crotch area was dirty and that it needed to be dusted. A watched the one girl, a blond, sitting down with her legs open rubbing her area with a long duster with feathers at the end. She then turned to her brunette friend, who was on all fours, and began using the duster on her.

 I floated into the scene a bit and shot out the window. Or somhow i wound up outside the house with Nomad. He looked at me and looked at the ground. He was confused. He said "I think your inner world is a little TOO elaborate than i ahd hoped, lotta fucking garbage in there man. I went into the crackhead room and holy shit. I don't even wanna mention what happened there."

 I said "I know.. I'm not sure what just happened to me either."

 Nomad said " We gotta clean this shit up. your inner world has potential, but thsi is just too much. So much negative energy you have stored here. it floors me how you keep it all under wraps."

 He then stood and said. "Stand up and go Naga it's time to take out the trash."

 "ok" i said.

 I wondered how he proposed to clean it all up. Suddenly, hundreds of transparent tentacles came from out of his body. They all grabbed some Transparent substance which amassed before us on the street. It grew into a 50 ft tall THING. i just couldn't see it.

_missing time_

 I sat with nomad in a parking garage with no front door beside the house. He was smoking a cigarrette. I think it was some time after we had battled... whatever it was.

 He was patting a shaggy dog. It ran over to me and sniffed my crotch. I held my hand down and it licked it. Just then a golden retreiver came onto the property. He was big for a golden retriever. He looked like my childhood dog "wilson". but years older.

 I said "Hey nate grab that dog. He reminds me of my favorite dog i had when growing up. His name was wilson"

 Nomad seemed kind of troubled. but soon his eyes widened. "holy shit dude!" he said. "What?" i asked. "You're not gonna believe this man." 

 "WHAT is it?" I asked. He said "This dog's collar reads as Wilson... yeah man i think he's yours."

 "holy shit" I said. I then started telling him about the many adventures i had with wilson. But they were all dream memories. I tried explaining it to him, but someone else was there who was talking to nomad. Everything was Zoning out.

 Wilson memories: These are my false memories i recalled within the previous dream. I was going to a camp. I was walking wilson along. I remember throwing a stick and it accidentally landed down a deep heavily wooded Ravine.

 Wilson dove head first after it and fell. I didn't her if he landed or ran down the whole way. He was just gone. I began to get really worried he had fallen.
I waited what must have been hours, pacing back and forth, before i finally saw a golden dog pawing it's way of the slope. He looked tired. but he kept on going. He didn't even whimper. Dumb as he was, but strong as hell.

 Alternate inner world fragment: As i was AWAKE and recalling the inner world dream. When i got to the part where i went into room 1 to go after the gay dude, i began dreaming again while iw as recalling the dream.

 As i was looking at the weird sex scene. i looked to my left and saw Nomad and Raven in a white space battling eachother. they each had a metal drain pipe each and were swinging them at eachother with swords.

 Nomad said "I have an Ananogram!"

 Raven burst out laughing and said "Did you just say ananogram? Don't you mean Anogram???"

 Nomad: yeah i guess but Ananogram sounds cooler.

 He swung at raven yelling "ANANOGRAM!!" Raven blocked his move and started chuckling. She played along and hit him voer the head and yelled "Ananogram"

  turned my head away from them and was staring at the weird room scene again.

----------


## Man of Shred

Not so good recall lately.

 Dream 1: I'm on facebook looking at a message from T. she has lots of pictures and I am asking her about shared dreaming.

 Dream 2: fragment of walking outside a campus, talking to some woman. and later being inside a building.

 Dream 3: I'm with a japanese girl, she hands me something like a little box. and i say "Nani kore?" (what is this?). Later when we are talking she says something i can't undrstand. i scratch my head and say "w. wa.. wakrimasen. hehe" (i don't understand)

----------


## Man of Shred

extra notes

- Car crash.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am going to give you a special tulip for dream translation.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: I'm in some sort of private study in my inner world. I am Writing something on paper. There is an outline of the Astral body. I see golden points all over the Astral body and I am marking down with a pen where i see those points. Then later I write down some mantras for my waking self to remember.

 After I am done I take my glasses off and disassemble them piece by piece. I put them in an orderly fashion into a container of some kind and put it along with my papers in some sort of locked drawer. Then I float upwards and angle myself straight ahead like superman. I think of the place i want to go and a portal opens. I fly through it.

 I join some people. I can't remember much more but i did Realise iw as wearing glasses again. I thought it was strange since i remembered taking my glasses off. Apperantly of forgot my inner world self and his doings/agenda.

 Dream 2: I wake up on a mountain hillside. I'm in some sort of sleeping bag with a very elaborate design.

 I walk downhill and meet a woman there. I remember being confused about who she was because she changed her hairstyle. She seemed slightly offended that i didn't recognise her at first.

 Dream 3: I was in an out door park. I had to use the washroom but there were open stalls right in the middle of the park. I find one that seems to be out of view and i sit down. Then some guy opens the door and walks in like it's nothing.


 Dream 4: I'm with a woman who i either can't see or she is behind me. We enter a large door from the outside. Inside is a place to hang coats and another larger door. We go through the second door and enter a large room like a conference hall that is dimly lit by candle light.

 I remember playing some guitar to some music in the background. when i finish the woman stands up and claps, she has a huge smile on her face and her eyes go wide with excitement.

 Dream 5:I am with the woman again. We are walking down a hill. I see my cousin on some big white teeter totter that goes around in a circular motion. He says it's cool and that i should try it. I get on and it swings around in a weird way. It almost falls off.

 Dream 6: I'm on another kind of hill With the same Woman. I am talking to my brother and my dad. The woman tells me she wants to see "H" the unconcious dreamwalker that lives in my town. I ask my brother where she is and he says that "H" is getting things ready for her birthday party.

 Soon a portal opens and I see a scene where "H" is laying some multi colored sheets on the ground as decorations for her party. The woman comes in and she helps H organize the sheets.

 Dream 7: I am watching a scene of inside a car. There are four people in the car. 2 in front and two in back. Something tells me a car crash is about to take place. My attention is fixated on the man in the backseat on the drivers side. He doesn't have his seatbelt on.

 I think he's going to hit his head on the back of the driver seat but then i see airbags come out and everyone lunges forward. A big truck had hit the car from behind so the man is squished against the airbag. he is suffocating.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from two nights ago.

*A night in Edmonton.*

 This dream started out on a job site on a hill. My dad was there. We were working on a large two storey house with wood finish on the outside. He says something about needing more supplies and then later i go to Edmonton.

 Sometime later in Edmonton I am on a bridge at nightime.



 I am doing some form of busking on the bridge. I have my electric guitar There and I'm also playing a PS2 game. At some point while i am playing a Woman opens the PS2 and takes out a disc. I run up to her and tell her the disc is mine. She gives it back and says tshe thought it was for the public PS2. I look and a few feet down the bridge is a TV set up with a PS2 for public use. Apparently i didn't have to bring my own.

 Sometime later i pulled up a sleeping bag and decided to sleep on the bridge. 

 The next thing i know i was being whisked through a tunnel and I wound up on the moon in the biodome. Everything was crystal clear and the whole landscape seemed to be made of thick and colorful paints. There were so many bright colors. It reminded me of a scene out of "What dreams may come".

 There was a lady with fairy wings talking to me. Her name was pixie. She flew up to me and dropped a bottle in my lap. I looked at it closely and saw there was a red pill and a blue pill. Pixie said "You're going to need these when you hijack Santa's sleigh!" She winked and gigled putting her hand over her mouth. She then flew up high and Dived into a lake i was sitting by.

 Blue paint like water splashed over me and suddenly i was back on the bridge in edmonton. I came back with such force that there were sparks flying all over the water on the river. An lectrical genorator had kind of blown up. I watched the city lights go off. and soon I was in total darkness. The sky was brightly illuminated with stars. Since all the lights were out you could see them clearly.

 There was a light fog so all the stars had auras around them. A fellow was sitting near me and he said "look, you can see where the sun is going to come up in about 4 hours" I looked and saw an almost imperceptible bluish line on the horizon. He was right.

 A while later some lights came back on and it was daytime again. I sat up in my sleeping bag and noticed there were a bunch of guitar cases. I looked ahead and saw someone running of with a case that looked like mine. I looked to where i had placed my guitar and noticed it was gone. Suddenly loads of people grabbed their guitar cases and headed to the other side of the bridge. I ran after them until we reached Downtown.

 I ran into a friend of mine, Dally. He said he would help me look for my case. WE looked all over pawn shops in the downtown. Eventually we spotted a case that looked like mine. I opened it and there was a cross between a banjo, electric guitar and a japanese instrument. It looked cool. but it wasn't mine.

 Eventually I made it back to the job site where my dad was. I told him about how my guitar got stolen and he got really mad. He said I was worthless nad much less couldn't do anywork. His words hit me hard that I felt and uncontrollable anguish overtake me. I collapsed on the ground in a fetal position and put my head in my hands and started screaming.

 My dad was saying "I guess you can let Scott move in Since he's been having problems with his dad too. you'll both be losers together"

 I screamed more and suddenly i noticed Scott standing in front of me. He looked very concerned. 

*Dream 2*: All i remember is being with Asuka and seeing ehr smiling face.

*Pissing Blood:* 

I'm standing in some bathroom trying to piss. And suddenly blood starts coming out of my penis. I get horrified and start screaming. Nomad runs into the bathroom and asks if I'm ok. I tell him what is happening. He says everything is going to be fine and that nothing is really wrong.

 It kind of stops bleeding. Nomad is kind of leaning around to see but i turn away from him. I don't feel comfortable with him trying to look at me.

*Meeting John*

Me and Nomad are in some strange building. some of the hallways are made of gigantic mirrors that go as high as the eye can see.

 We Run into John, one iof Nomads friends. He gives nomad a handshake. The handshake reminds me of the Masonic handshake. John then massages Nomads hand with his thumb and tells him that he is getting so much energy.

 I think it's cool so I tell john to give me a handshake. He hesitates but eventually shakes my hand. He doesn't want to do a reading from my hand for some reason. All three of us turn and walk away.

* Escape:*

 I am in a large white van. I think i had been picked up as a hitch hiker. We stop at a stop sign. I notice it is nighttime. I tell the man he can let me out here. He says no. and then he pushes a button that locks his doors.

 WE start driving off and I tell him to let me out again and that this isn't funny. He says we are making a detour and keeps driving. I reach my hand to stop him but he hits me over the head with an object (the guy was using Ted Bundy Tactics).

 Suddenly the dream rewinds and we are just pulling up to the stopsign. I remembered what he wanted to do. so without warning I unlocked the door and ran into the night.

 He didn't follow me or couldn't. because I turned into a park. I ran along a path the went the length of the park. Suddenly i noticed hollowed out trees and there were restaurants inside of them. At the end of the path was one. I walked in and there were lots of children milling about. I was hungry and i wanted to make a phone call. I noticed i had grabbed a chocolate chip cookie. I asked the lady how much teh cookie was. She said you could get three for $2 but since i was only eating 1 50c would do. I gave her two quarters and noticed i had 35c left. enough to make a phonecall. I then asked to use her phone.
*
 Meeting Kentaro.*

 I am stepping of a Subway platform. I am greeted by a teenage japanese boy. He starts talking to me. He seems to know me or is trying hard to make friends with me. I walk with him for a bit and I see a japanese woman on the other side of the glass door leading outside. She has a strange hairstyle that reminds me of a cave-woman with class.  recognize her as Asuka.

 I asked Q why she always looks different in every dream. Q says she's deliberately doing that to appear to me only as a random Dream Character. so she can observe me in my dreams without me recognising her presence as interfering. Q also mentions that since i recognised her she wasn't trying to hard to disguise herself.

 I walk up to her. she pretends to look away. I say "Hey, Asuka! i know it's you". She then smiles and walks over to me. I ask her who the boy is that was following me. She tells me his name is Kentaro and that he is like the Kentaro from the MI cartoon, but yet he is different. and that he's here to help me with my inner world.

 We then turn and the three of us walk away.
*
 Drunken Blackout*

 I wake up in a car Driving me home. I feel drunk and kind of sick. A man and a woman are in the car with me. I vaguely remember being at a party in some sort of frat house or an apartment.

 I ask what is going on. The man says I passed out and he's giving me a ride home. He says i should really stop getting so drunk all the time. I tell him that I don't remember getting drunk like this very often.

 He then tells me that for weeks i go and party at their house and get into a blackout state. Several times they had to scrounge up change for me to take a cab home. I keep saying i don't remember any of it.

* Rockets.*

 I'm on some sort of large ship at sea. Me and a cinch of people are shooting off model rockets around the ship.

 later I am a deck below and Am trying to get back up on the main deck. (I had fallen through a hole.) I see some rubbery door on the ceiling. There is a ladder and i climb up to the door and pull myself in. It's a tight rubbery space i have to climb up through. there's a stench in there. It's the sweat of people trying to crawl through. I manage to climb up and i find that I'm still below one deck.

 I walk along for a while until i find a man i recognise. We both find another rubbery door and climb up through it. Later we are on the main deck And I am telling him about a dream i had where we were shooting off rockets.
*
 Dog*

 I'm with my dog ?Wilson again.

 Dream from last night:
*
 Apology in the Biodome*

 I'm on the moon in the biodome with Raven and Nomad. A woman approaches us. It is H. She tells me that she's sorry we had to sleep at her place with such terrible conditions (no smokes, people getting their things stolen, and talking up till 5 am).

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW!

Your dreams are giving me chills. Dude, I was in the back of the kidnaper's van. I forgot until I read this. I blocked it out, because it terrified me. I thought I was back in the paddy wagon from county jail to prison.  :Sad: 

Then, the driver started going down a bumpy road, and saying he was going to eat me. I flew away through the roof, but I left my body there. I was so confused because I wasn't lucid. I ran through the train station looking for you, but I was running through all the walls and trains like a ghost, and it was so confusing.

What an asshole. Let's kick his ass.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh, I want to add, I am so excited you are having these epic dreams. You're a great writer, man!

----------


## Man of Shred

Not so great dreams last night.

 Dream 1: I'm walking past a house i use to live in and i see some guy sitting down at an outdoor table. Sometime later i walk into the house when he's gone.

 I notice some things with japanese writing. I guess he's an anime fan like me.
I go to my old bedroom and see it's made into storage. and his room is simple with a bed.

 I briefly remember looking at the shed.

 Dream 2: re dreaming a recurring dream of going through a school. Fighing someone in an addic. going through the basement. Walking to find sections of the school are under construction. Being outside meeting a woman (Asuka) with my dog wilson. Asuka tells me her story on our long walk. She also tells me she is going to be H's dreamguide.

 Note: i didn't recall dream 2 until i sat down and typed "dream 2".

 Dream 3: I was with Naiya, that is all I remember.

 Dream 4: walking around a large elaborate building.

 I kept waking up knowing i had lots of dreams. I try to focus on the memory. I get a flash of something then it's gone. I'm going to double my written mantras tonight.

----------


## Man of Shred

* 
Inner world Multi Dimensional dream1:*

 I'm pulling up to my Inner world house in a white pickup.Nomad was the driver. Me and Asuka are sitting in the back trailer part of it. She slaps me over a mis understanding.

 Later i remember it is night time, and I am making out with, and making love to asuka.

* 
Inner world Multi Dimensional dream2:*

 I'm in the backyard of my house. Nomad and Loaf are there. Nomad is telling us a lesson about APing from an entity he recently met. later we are all flying somewhere.

*Mirror lucid:*

 I walk into a bathroom and see myself in the mirror. I become lucid but the dream fades too fast.

*Stoned:*
 I'm in some house with a young couple. for some reason I am smoking weed. I remember feeling high and talking with the couple for a while. I don't remember any mre details.

 *Shadow moon*


 I'm driving in a car at night time with my cousin Peter. I look up in the sky and see the moon. But something is wrong - a shadow is covering part of the moon. I see two moon semi circles facing eachother.

 I Tell peter to stop the car. We both get out and look. The moon is full again.
*
 Short lucid*

I'm walking down a street and I become lucid. As soon as i realise this the dream starts to fade. I make an effort to look at my hands as a way to focus myself back into the dream. I only see an outline of my hands and I am Forced awake.

*Cartoon*

 I am in a black space talking with Asuka. her image keeps shifting from looking normal to a cartoon and then back again.

 Strange: most of my inner world dreams are multi dimensional. 2 dreams happening at once.

----------


## mowglycdb

Awsome, that's very nice, sharing intimate moments with Asuka  :smiley:  . Good luck with mastering your dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Seeing the Doctor*

 I'm walking into some big Clinic. I'm there to Pick up Kiah, My cousin. I walk through a door into a big Waiting area. I had an idea in my head that I should talk to a doctor in the psych ward. As i began to walk down a hallway, someone was making a noise in the waiting room.

 I saw my cousin Kiah banging on some glass with her fist in a different section of the waiting area. She had a wacky hairdo that reminded me of some japanese hairstyles, but more funky (Later I realised it was Asuka, she has a strange habit of disguising herself as random DCs in my dreams.). But I ignored her.

 And I walked on down the hall.

 I came to a large staircase and began my ascent up it. I realized i had made a wrong turn and would have to cross through another psych ward with a doctor i didn't like. I came to the top of the staircase.

 And I walked on down the hall.

 I came to the first psych ward. I avoided the doctor and nonchalantly walked through many of his patients playing basketball in a court.

 And I walked on Down the hall. (sorry. typing this dream reminds me of "The End" by The Doors.)

 I went into the other ward and had a long convo with the doctor. He seemed kind and had genuine concern to my cause. A little while later i was looking at a bookshelf and eating a chocolate chip cookie (Asuka packs dream cookies for me as a dreamsign to remember) The cookie tastes so good. but then something catches my eye... It is a camcorder on one of the bookshelves. I pick it up and inspect it. The Doctor comes along and says "Hey you can use that if you like. You just need to bring a new lens for it and it can be yours". I don't remember much after that.
*
 Jacked up Limo*

 I'm going through town in a Black Limo at night time. The cook from the local Didsbury bar is the Driver. and Jackie, The Female owner of the bar, is with me in the back.

 We are driving through town. Jackie is super drunk and is flirting with me. I am trying to avoid her advances. At one point she opens her shirt and shows me one of her breasts and asks "Whadddya think of this hun?"
I just shrug and say. "It's nothing i haven't seen before". She makes a pawing gesture and says "PSSH... Thaaas terrible!"
*
 Orb of Prophecy and Change Fragment*

 I am standing at my house in my inner world. Asuka comes into the living room with a baby in her arms and another boy child is following her. Sydney is there and is a few years older.
*
 Flying with Pixie on the moon*

 I'm on the moon floating or flying over a grey area. I see Pixie in front of me. We are in a discussion about something. Can't remember more.

*Unreal Tournament*

 I'm in a landscape that looks like Unreal tournament. It is the sniper setting. Nomad is in the game. I think he's on my team. We are in a large room but we are small compared to the room.

 I follow Nomad into a miniature house. I don't see him there. I walk down a hallway and turn the corner expecting nomad to be there. I look and he isn't there. but there is a window broken at the other end of the room. I walk up to it and look out. I see nothing. I then think about using a translocator.

*Hacking Skype*

 I'm in a chat on Skyope with Raven and Nomad. I am telling them about the dream i had with Pixie. I am typing and suddenly see a message there that I didn't type in the chat log. I post my message. Nomad asks what I thought of Pixie.

 I went to type my response but i saw my name post another message I didn't type. it said "She's effing hawt". I then try to type that someone has Hacked into my skype account and is chatting under my name while I am also chatting. I can't type the message because my keyboard suddenly malfunctioned. (STOP IT J. YES YOU!)

----------


## Man of Shred

*Dream 1*

 Something about posting in MM about another Divergent dream. Pj was asking about it. As i was typing, I was channeling Asuka.

*Dream 2*

 I was watching a scene Where Asuka is making out with some other guy. I am getting flustered but suddenly the Real Asuka taps me on the shoulder and says what I'm staring at isn't her, so there's no need to get mad. She says my "old" friends are trying to toy with me.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream notes:

 -Shovelling snow. Getting pulled into perceptual training with Q and Asuka. Back to inner world and Nomad is shovelling my driveway.

- Bar, Scary character, Divergent segment. Walking around town, I get approached a police man. On one level we are only talking and on another level we are fighting. I have a small moment of lucidity. walking past a gate.

- nomad and everyone follow me to my inner world. i tell them about the dream. we go to my shed. A Jabberwocky shows up, turns out to be fake.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Damn Snow*

 It was a snowy Day in my inner world. I was outside with my shovel clearing the driveway. Had it occurred to me it was a dream, I would have changed the weather with my mere thoughts. But no, I shoveled away like a tool. Suddenly i felt a force yank me from the dream super fast. I went upwards into the sky.
*
Q's lesson on perception*

 "Surprised to be here?" a voice said. I looked around to Orient myself a bit. I was in a dark place. Q was standing there, he had asked the question. He stood out from the darkness yet there seemed to be no light source to shine on him.

 I sat there stunned. "Anyway before we go visit the child," he began. "There is a very important matter we need to discuss." I stared at him.

 "As you know, your "old Friends" have been trying to hack your dreams lately, as you would say. You're not being paranoid. They indeed ARE the ones behind your recent confusing dreams."

 "Why?" I asked.

 "Isn't it obvious?... They want something from you. What do they want? you might ask? I'm not sure... But it must be pretty important if they can even get through my defenses to reach you. My guess as to their motives are as good as yours. Your guess being, Something to do with that Child." Q stated.

 "You mean my recent ability to channel you and Asuka?".

 "Precisely!" he stated.

 "But what does that have to do with me?" I asked.

 "Because you have a connecting link to Sydney, like you have a connecting link with your former dreaming partner. And as you know, Even though you have a sign in front of that tunnel that reads "KEEP OUT". Doesn't mean they can't knock that sign down and run through it anyway. You are not strong to keep them out for good."

 "You mean they can follow me to Sydney?"

 "Yes they can follow you there, to Raven's, inner world, where Sydney Resides. But they will fail at reaching her".

 "right it's heavily guarded by powerful Entities. So what's the problem then?" I asked.

 Q said " The problem is They know you have received some of her gifts...  of Energy. When they Fail At reaching Raven's inner world, they will go after you next."

 " oh crap... what do I do then?" I asked.

 "Well, that's why i brought you here dreamer. To prepare you!"

 I asked what he had in mind for preparation. He said that they had recently discovered the ability to read minds in a dream, and disguise themselves as normal Dream Characters or as someone I might know. He then said they wouldn't fool me.

 "well, my dream self is pretty dumb." I said "After all my work i still can't become lucid, I think they can fool me... I've fallen for it so far."

 He then said "Oh really? you REALLY think that?" He then Snapped his fingers. A woman appeared in front of me. "Who do you see?" he asked.

 "I see morrigan" I said. He then stated that i didn't sound convinced. "well I can tell that's really Asuka" I stated. "I can tell it's her, Even though she looks like Morrigan i can see it's her. I can feel it."

 Asuka walked up beside me.  then she told me that over her many dream travels she acquired a ring which she wears, that automatically reads the minds of the Dreamers' expectations of what the dreamers will dream of next, and masks the ring bearer as that Object or DC. The only flaw in that ring is that it wasn't able to mask energy signatures. 

 Q said "what those two are going to be using to get after you is a similar parlor trick. You've dreamt with them both, so you may recognize them. But still you must be careful... anyway I've rambled long enough, and that child is so eager to see you both again." He snapped his fingers.

_Missing time

_*Nomad needs perceptual training.*

 I floated down from where I had been pulled. I looked at the driveway and noticed it had been shoveled a lot more since i had been gone. I saw a man there, Nomad. He was shoveling the rest and cursing to himself.

 "Aloha!" i said. He looked at me, and muttered something to himself and kept shoveling. "What the hell are you doing man?"

 "Asuka put me up to this..." he said.

 "Why would she do that?" i asked.

 Nomad said " Well I came by here looking for you. And Selene was walking out the front door, Or what i thought was Selene. I went up and gave her a hug and went to kiss her and the next thing I knew... I got this" He pointed to his face, There was a Red hand mark on his left cheeck where Asuka had slapped him. I then remembered what Q had said about Asuka and her ring... she must have forgotten to take it off.

 He went on "Anyway man I'm so sorry! I apologised to her and then she handed me the shovel and told me to get to work."

 "It's ok man, getting fooled like that can happen to the best of us. Sounds like you need some perceptual training. You should ask Sancrosact for a lesson." I said.

 He said "ok," and continued. I watched him for a min. "put that down." i said. "it's only a dream remember". (I must have been lucid at some point...)
*
 Bar fight and Policemen*.

 I was in some bar down the street from my house fiddling with the jukebox. Either i'd put coin in the jukebox and it wouldn't show. Or the jukebox was playing a totally different song than I had selected.

 "Fack!" I said, giving up. I then spotted John sitting down at a round table nursing his usual coffee. I sat down beside him. "Any luck with the VLTs tonight? Still marking the same damn four squares at Keno?" I said. He looked down at the floor and shrugged. "you should really try ducks in a row. I at least win my meal money back 40% of the time."

 "HA!" John said and suddenly swung at me. The dream then Diverged *. I blocked his swing. he then grabbed my arm with both hands and I ducked and swirled out of his grip. He had murder in his eyes. and started walking towards me. I ran fast out of the place. 

 I was thinking it wasn't like john to just swing at me like that. I then walked down the street and turned a corner. Some large building caught my eye and I walked towards it. I went through a gate and a long driveway with green grass on each side. I went in the building. I can't remember what happened in the building. but then i walked towards the entranceway.
I saw a Police car pull up. A tall but built man got out in a police uniform.
I was suddenly standing in the doorway of a barn and then back at the other building.

 The Policeman walked towards me. He looked normal and friendly, but he gave off a vibe that truly frightened me. It shook me to the core. I began feeling emotions tenfold. I started welling up in tears. I ran for the door and tried to run past him. He grabbed my arm and i yelled. "Stay the hell away from me man. I know what you're after and your not getting it. FUCK OFF JUST LEAVE ME ALONE"

 He said, "woah woah, calm down dude. I'm not after anything. I just want to know if you want to file a complaint against the Bar owner (see divergent dream) who attacked you." The dream then Diverged again *.

 His voice tone calmed me down. It seemed familiar, but his eyes were not very soothing. I then gave him a brief description of what happened. and he left. I don't remember him walking away, or his police car driving away. but instead i remember the dream becoming unstable. I was almost lucid. but a part of me knew what was happening. I knew The policeman didn't get what he was after and i calmed down. the scenery was falling apart. Again i wasn't lucid But i sensed enough to know that I should do nothing for a while to let the dream stabalise.

 It did, and I sauntered off back down the driveway. A tractor was going through the gate. I waited for it to go by before i continued.

* *Divergent dream 1*

 While I was experiencing the John attack. I was also Standing at the main bar telling the bar owner to fuck off. He got offended that I said "fack" to the jukebox. So I told him if he wants a good jukebox to at least get one that works properly and to quit wasting my money. I then demanded a few loonies back that didn't get used up by the machine. The bar said no and shook his fist at me. Everyone was watching me like I was an asshole. I just left.

**Divergent dream 2*

 While I was giving the Police officer the description. It was suddenly night time outside the police station. The officer was gone and instead A black shadowy Woman was there. Her hands grabbed for my torso, but I blocked her move. Our hands then sped up really fast in a jacki chan like fist fight. She never landed a single blow. Our arms then intermingled and it reminded me of the scrap with John. I pulled back and Punch her stomach. She leaned forward and I pushed her away. 

 The shadow woman just stood there looking flustered and then zipped off in a flash.
*
 Sunny day in my inner world.*

 I was walking up to my house in my inner world with Nomad and a bunch of others. I was telling Nomad I had just been in a dream similar to this one that we were in now. I walked towards my backyard. "See my shed over there?"

 "yeah?" he asked?

 "well in the dream is was a white Barn, there were lots of chickens in there and everything" We all walked into the shed which was more like another garage. Everyone sat down on stools. I kept telling more details of the previous dream but no one seemed to pay any attention.

 "I think what you need to do" Nomad said. "Is that next time you should conjure up things from your imagination to distract whoever is after you."
 I looked towards the street. and saw something fly by really fast.

 He continued, "I know I'll conjure up a phantasmic image to show you."
I looked at the street again and I saw the same thing fly by heading in the opposite direction. "ahh i know.." He gave an evil smile.

 The sky suddenly darkened. Thunder clouds built up. lightening began to crack. It reminded me of the scene from the cheesy TV 80's movie of Alice: Through the looking glass. The Jabberwocky appears in the movie when this happens. For some reason i decided to re enact This Scene from the movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV7ASH_BHR0

 I said "oh yeah. the Jabberwocky."

 "the jabberwocky" Nomad said. I couldn't tell wether he was affirming my thought, or asking me what The Jabberwocky was.

 A Vertical portal Opened on the Ceiling of the shed. Lightning cracked atain. The colors went Inverted for a split second andwhen the flash was over. A black 10ft high Dragon looking thing was standing there. It began walking towards me saying " HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH!"

 I then remembered what Alice did to confront the Jabberwocky. I ran up to it and yelled. "I'M NOT AFRAID OF YOU! YOU'RE NOT REAL! GO AWAY"
He stepped closer towards me. But he was bright green instead of black.
 I ran up to the Jabberwocky and pounded it's chest screaming "I'm NOT AFRAID OF YOU!" over and over again. The others in the room looked at me puzzled. I heard Nomad say "What the fuck are you doing dude."

 Asuka Decided i must have been playing a game. So she ran up to the Jabberwocky as well and pounded him screaming " I'M NOT AFRAID OF YOU!" in a thick Japanese accent.

 The Jabberwocky didn't dissapear. I noticed he was wearing a belt with a few Ninja throwing knives on it. I grabbed one and Stabbed him. Nothing happened.. I grabbed another one and stabbed him. Still nothing. Then i noticed what i was stabbing was a suit. The Jabberwocky was nothing but a man in a green dragon suit that reminded me of barney.

 The fake Dragon arms reached up and pulled off the Dragon head part. There was a chubby middle aged face there. he said "What the fuck Nomad... Dude, this sin't the kind of shared dreaming I signed up for."

 Asuka was still pounding him screaming "I'm NOT AFRAID OF YOU!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

OH MY FUCKING GOD I KNOW WHO THAT GUY IS!

Dude, this is the second time you have dreamed with people that I know!

Your dream is so epic! Oh my God, this is so fucked up. 

The Jabberwocky guy, his name is Bob Jones.

He is the one that told me about the Bunyip. He is this cool short tubby dude, with a cigar, and a curly black hair. He's a fuckin' Gnome. Anyway, he said, "The Bunyip, ah, the bunyip has a body like a kangaroo, arms like a man, a long neck like a giraffe and a face like an owl, and he is the Master of Terror and Delight!" Terror and Delight = FUCKING DREAM EMOTION

the Bunyip is the god of the Dreamtime! I am going to meet this god, and play the didjeridoo with him! 

Think about it: Jabberwocky, terror and delight, fear and hilarity. He said he wanted to dream with me about two months ago, but never gave me the account.

The other guy, John, is the kickass hippy dude who did way too much acid in his day, and walks around in a grey sportscoat. he let me borrow his book, Mind Magic.

You are blowing my mind. Everything is blowing my mind. I feel like my mind is imploding and exploding at the same time.

I need to meet the god of the Forge, and ask for some True Sight Goggles.

----------


## Man of Shred

> OH MY FUCKING GOD I KNOW WHO THAT GUY IS!
> 
> Dude, this is the second time you have dreamed with people that I know!
> 
> Your dream is so epic! Oh my God, this is so fucked up. 
> 
> The Jabberwocky guy, his name is Bob Jones.
> 
> He is the one that told me about the Bunyip. He is this cool short tubby dude, with a cigar, and a curly black hair. He's a fuckin' Gnome. Anyway, he said, "The Bunyip, ah, the bunyip has a body like a kangaroo, arms like a man, a long neck like a giraffe and a face like an owl, and he is the Master of Terror and Delight!" Terror and Delight = FUCKING DREAM EMOTION
> ...





 The John guy is a john i know from WL. and he wasn't Really John. Both times i encountered a DC the dream diverged. Why? because Those two dreamwalkers are merging their dream bodies. Their goal was to Capture my attention while the other one tried to fight me, or steal something from me. They didn't account for the fact that I could perceive both of them.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Energy Blasts?*

 All i remember is sitting down in a circle with Raven and Asuka. We were creating some music. I was playing guitar. It seemed very powerfull.

 Later I am fighting someone. J, he is shooting some energy blasts at me again and again. they come at me In waves and I was forced awake.
*
Dream 2*

 I'm in an intimate dream with Asuka.

 *Meeting Albert*

 Me and Asuka are walking down some sort of hallway. I accidentally make some racial Slur. I look and see Albert sitting at his desk. He is staring at me, he seems pissed off. Me and Asuka ruch into another room.

*House party*

 It begins I am walking around my dream house in the daytime. There are people gathering there slowly. I wander the halls and talk to some people.
I see Asuka outside walking with a crippled man around my age. He is using two sticks to walk.  pass them and Asuka tells me she is walking him through my house over and over again so that he remembers this place.

 Later I walk by a group of people and notice an asian girl looking at me. here are so many people there that I have no idea who they are. I go outside and come to some sort of gate. There's a person there smoking and I get a smoke from them.

 I walk back to my house and by them even more people are there.
I walk in the door and see some people I recognise from elementary school. I begin talking with them and catching up on old times. But eventually they ignore me and walk away.

 As I keep walking around it seems my house has morphed into some sort of school. I am walking along it's hallways and I see a classroom. An asian teacher i recognise is teaching the class. One of the students looks through the glass at me. He has blue eyes. I seem to recognize him.

 Then later i go back outside and it is nightime. I walk to the school gate in the snow to see if the person with smokes is still there. He is gone.
*
Many Mansions*

 I am walking in my dream house again. There is construction going on in the basement. I am wearing a dust mask that has a telephonic link to Asuka. I am talking to her through it.

 I go upstairs and see the main floor is already re done. I am admiring the kitchen. The house is empty and peacefull. I walk up another floor and check out the bedrooms. I don't remember much here.

 I then find a door i hadn't seen before. I open it and walk up a set of stairs. I'm on a floor that looks similar to the main floor. I look at the kitchen and it is bigger than the one downstairs. I feel that someone lives here.

 I find a set of glass doors and see that there is a huge library inside. There are loads of bookshelves. I see kentaro sitting on a chair and reading. I look to my left and see a display case of DVD's I look at them.
I recognise a few titles. "Dragonball" and "Ranma1/2". I look closer and a box set catches my eye. It's the Maison Ikkoku box set that i bought yesterday with my christmas bonus money. But this box set has a different cover.

----------


## Zoe

The fake Dragon arms reached up and pulled off the Dragon head part. There was a chubby middle aged face there. he said "What the fuck Nomad... Dude, this sin't the kind of shared dreaming I signed up for."

Asuka was still pounding him screaming "I'm NOT AFRAID OF YOU!"
__________________


   That is f'ing hilarious! I seriously laughed out loud when I read this  :vicious:

----------


## Man of Shred

*Hypnagogic imagery*

 I was watching a scene. Someone was handing me a bag of chocolate chip cookies. I tried reaching. I almost felt my hand reach in but the scene faded.

*Seeing myself*

 I was briefly lucid and looking at myself.

*DV Forum*

 I was on the DV forum. there were a lot of changes to it. I remember reading some posts i made but don't remember posting. There was also a new section of dreamjournals for mods only. I was reading Ninja's.

*Old House   

* I was at the house i lived in a couple years ago. I was packing up some things. Downstairs in my room I was packing up some MI dvd's. i had 2 dvd cases and tried to put them in the one box. I realized the DVD's were for the wrong set so i went back upstairs to find the proper case.

 Upstairs i put the cases down. My dad and Raven (not Raven Knight, but the old neighbor) were there. Raven was much younger than when i had seen him last. but i didn't seem to notice. He kept saying it would be cool if people had a virtual reality video game in their minds and others could connect to them.

 I said I have done something like that with Shared dreaming. My dad then piped up and said he recently had a dream about being on his job, but it turned into a nightmare. 

 I kept talking to Raven and i walked up to him and went into a kung fu side horse and did a fake downward punch.
*
 strange LD

* This wasn't a lucid dream at all actually. But in this dream i posted a LD on MM. A while later Vex made a replay that was strangely enthusiastic. She said something like "WOW that sounds like a cool thing to try in a LD, I'll have to try that"

 Suddenly She was standing beside me. We were in a dark sort of room and then we walked off somewhere.

----------


## cygnus

damn those elusive chocolate chip cookies! oh, and looking at yourself in a lucid is cool!

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream notes:

- flying on the moon.
*

- friendly guy
-finger snap.
*

- Christmas lodge
-Girls
*
- Raven?
*
- Jen and raven.
*
-smokes
*
-walking bridges.
*
- fighting in a circle.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Learning a fighting move*

 All I remember is fighting someone. I was training or being trained. The person was throwing punches at me and I was blocking and going back slowly into a spiral.

*Halloween*

 I was in an apartment building with some man that seemed nice. He was tall, kind of built, with brown hair and a beard. We were planning on going to a party or something for halloween and then we were going to pick up pop or beer cans afterward.

 We get outside on some sort of balcony. I am describing something to him and I snap my fingers for emphasis. He said "Wow I like the way you snap your fingers there." Then i say, "Yeah it's a habit i picked up from Q"
*
 Lonely Christmas*

 I'm in some sort of resort for christmas. I am sharing a small cabin with some people. for some reason we aren't getting along. The dream is very fuzzy.

 Later I step outside and it is night time. I am sitting on a concrete ledge at the edge of a lawn. The sidewalk is jsut inches under my feet and I am watching people go by. A group of girls walk by and make mean faces at me. I don't feel very well but then I look to my left and see a woman a bit younger than me smiling at me. We begin talking for a while and At one point she gives me a hug.

 When i woke up i realised it was Asuka in disguise again.

* Jen*

 i don't remember much from this dream. Just that Raven Knight and my brothers girlfriend Jen were in a heated discussion. They didn't like each other too well.

*Raven*

 All i remember is being in a dream with Raven knight. I am standing with her quietly watching a scene.

*Old Dream*

 I am sitting at a table at some dinner banquet with R. We are talking about how he's going back to Africa soon. People keep walking up to him and ask for smokes. He refuses to give them any.

 a little while later i realise I'm out, so then i ask him for one. He hands me a package under the table, i look inside and see cigars. I don't feel like a cigar so i tell him thanks, but no thanks.

 I then leave to go to a store to buy some. I recognise the town. I had been there before with Chellsey. We had walked from her job to a confusing set of streets in a residential Area. I remember going into her house and then leaving for some reason... feeling like i was abandoned.

 I then walked back into town and got a coffee at some coffee shop. And for some reason i Entered some strange building with a winding hallway.
*
 Bridge*

 I'm on some highway in the middle of nowhere walking Wilson on a leash. I come across some sort of barrier. I watch as a young man climbs up it a certain way. I then copy his movements up. After i get past the barrier i see a long bridge going over a River. I remember walknig across and that is all.

----------


## Noogah

Who is Wilson? I assume your dog, but you should say next time.





> The person was throwing punches at me and I was blocking and going back slowly into a spiral.



Interesting. I remember seeing the spiral technique in an anime once.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Who is Wilson? I assume your dog, but you should say next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I remember seeing the spiral technique in an anime once.



 Wilson was my dog when i was a child. He is long dead. But recently I have been dreaming about Wilson.

----------


## Naiya

Aww. You know what's odd, I dreamt about my childhood cat last night. It's so weird that I didn't get lucid because I haven't even dreamed about him in years.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks for coming by naiya! I hope i get more dreams of my Dog Wilson.

Well i woke up at 3 am this morning. I could feel some dream memories on the verge of surfacing but nothing came. I felt blocked. Eventually i fell asleep again...

*Q doll*

 I found myself in a dark place, Someone was in front of me, Q.
"Whaddya want Q?" I asked, doing my Picard impression.

 "hey, that's a good impression." Stated Q. "I bet the real picard would be thrilled to see your impression some day... but that will have to wait. for right now, I've noticed that you've been having trouble hearing my thoughts, and remembering dreams. Dreams which BTW were important. You made a little girl very happy, which is why I thought it odd you're having all this trouble right now".

 "What's wrong?" i asked. "why is this happening?"

 " WEll One of my connections in your inner world, says that the whole house is filling up with dark energy." He said. He then snapped his fingers. a little doll that looked like Q appeared in his hands. "This little guy is the culprit."

 "What the hell is that?" I asked.

 "This cute little thing, has a micro wormhole in his belly, which is channeling dark energy into your inner world." he sated matter of factly. "aww." he said. "They even went through all the trouble to make it look like me!"

 "they????" I asked.

 He then put the doll up to his face and pretended it was a puppet. "Why your old friends of course!" he stated. He put the Doll down away from his face.

 "friends Are not what I'd call them right now."

 "Understandably, They haven't been able to hack your dreams lately but they somehow managed to Drop this off, If anything, They are very clever." he said.

 "Well, I guess I'll have to go clean it up." I sighed.

 "for that you'll need this" Q said and snapped his fingers. A flamethrower device appeared in my arms in a flash of white light. "... Which is a flamethrower, which throws flames that dispell dark energy"

 "umm ok... " i said slightly skeptical.

 "Well what are you waiting for?" he said. "do the honors!"

 I snapped my fingers and Q dissapeared. I almost nearly chocked, i seemed to be breathing some heavy substance. I pulled through and began walking in blackness. I could hear something in the distance. A voice talking? I walked towards the voice and nearly tripped over something like a coffee table. The voice was getting louder. It sounded like Q. What was he still doing here. His voice was rythmic, as if chanting a mantra.

 I walked closer and could begin to make out what Q was saying. "... You're such an idiot. You have no dream recall. You NEVER become lucid. You're worse than a child molester. I have abandoned you. Asuka has abandoned you..."

I became lucid. I was a bit confused and kept walking. I began to see a glow of a set of red eyes. they were small. I got closer and saw a little Q doll there spitting out all of the negative mantras. I got closer to the doll but the dream started to fade out. I backed up a bit and the dream returned to normal. I stood there for a moment taking a beating by the mantras.I suddenly realized the flamethrower was still in my hands.  got furious and pulled the trigger. I could feel heat but didn't see and flames. The doll started melting a bit and it's voice turned to weird sounds like when you rewire a furby. I leaned in closer to the doll with the flames on full blast. My proximity to the doll woke me up.




*[COLOR=DarkOrchid]Nomad, Drunk again.
*

 I was walking down a street in a town with Nomad. He was drunk and stumbling. We were on out way to meet my dad somewhere.

 "Yuuu don't know how much i love you and raven..." he slurred. "we're the best dream share crew ever" He continued.

 "well we will be the best Once you get all your dreams caught up." I said as we kept walking.

 "Hey maaaan," he slurred again. "I've been busy with this, that and ms. Sea. She is NUTS! Woohoo. She'll be one of us I think." He stumbled a bit and I grabbed his arm and held him up for support. 

 " well don't forget about your bros, me and raven. Bros before hos ya know" I said. He spit and laughed. The joke wasn't even that funny.

 " well, I'll be tryin ta organize myself better. sheeet I'm so behind on my dreams man it's not even funny." he stammered.

 I said "well maybe you can abridge your dreams a little. i mean no one cares wether the wall in the dream was blue or red..."

 I don't remember the rest of the convo. But we walked to an alleyway where my dad was parked. My dad was in a white convertable.
The dream then sped up really fast. and the next thing I remembered was were in a bar. I forgot who nomad was because he suddenly looked like a cross between a guy from my town and Richard Gere.

 "Drink arrreee uuunnnn meee!" he said. "Tiiis a dream bar!" he finished and walked behind the bar. He was trying to bartend. but no one was in the bar.
He grabbed a beer off a shelf and opened it and began to chug it. a couple of girls walked by and gave him a dirty look. I looked away from them and turned the stool back to Nomad. I then over heard one of the women say.

 "Ok it's time to train." i looked behind me and watched them both float right into a TV screen. The screen came on and it looked like a 2d video game. I saw 2 girls getting into cars and then began to race.

 nomad saw what I did and he said "woah" and his beer tipped over. No beer came out of the bottle and it was full. I quickly put it back up.

 "WOW do that again dude. That was cool." nomad said. I told him to not tip over another beer please or else it might really spill. I then looked back at the TV screen.  2d Woman was trying to stab a 2d winged serpent with a cobra head.

 I heard glass hit the counter. i looked at the counter and saw that nomad tipped over another beer, this time half full. None of it came out. I put it back up. and he said "don't you think that's weird.?"

 before I could answer the Two women back back out fo the tv screen. One looked like B from didsbury, but something wasn't right. I sensed she was someone else i knew. She said "that training was tough I need a smoke"

 I then remembered i wanted a smoke. So i followed her to ask her for one.
She walked to the far end of the bar where there was a table with a few women. The other girl walked up to the table. The girl that looked like B pulled out a pack of smokes. The other girl walked away. she didn't like smoking. She looked at me and smiled as she walked past. Something was familiar about her too.

 I saw the girl that looked like B handing out smokes to everyone. I didn't even have to ask. She looked at me and handed me one.

 When i woke up i realised the girl who smiled was Asuka. the girl who looked like B was really H. I guess Asuka was affecting the dream to make all of us look like random Dream characters.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes: Dark school
- Nomad and me visit someone.
-hit on the head.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from 2 nights ago.

*Abandoned school*

 This was a pretty foggy dream. But in this dream I am wandering around a school that is dark. I get  nervous feeling and I am running through the hallways. I feel like something is trying to get at me. I come across an open area with a door leading to the outside. I feel the nasty presence grow stronger. I then see a black shadow woman flying at me really fast. When she reaches about 3 ft away she bounces off an invisible sheild i seem to have.

 I see her bounce away and disappear. I then run through the door and onto a street. I then see the woman again. She is trying to enter the dream but isn't able to pull through. I just keep running.
*
 Helpful Nomad* 

 Me and Nomad are in my inner world clearing away the rest of the dark energy with flame throwers. We are in a long discussion about something. After we are done cleaning he then says I should follow him to someone for protection. He opens a portal and I follow him.

* I'm a mindless Dream character*

 I was in some building standing on a landing on a stair case. A bunch of DCs are there, we are watching some TV screen.  seem very faint but then a DC begins hitting me over the head. He is much taller than me. I get a bit frustrated and kind of duck out of the way.

 Dreams from last night.

*Healing Raven*

 I don't remember too much from this. But all i remember is sitting in a circle with Raven Knight and someone else. WE are doing some mutual healing ceremony. Q tells me it should be easy to channel this dream when i wake up. He says the healing we are doing provides a temporary telepathic link. Raven suddenly looks up at me as if suprised at something. She keeps looking at me. She seems happy about something. I am sitting there wondering what she read from me.

 Later me, Raven and the other person are sitting in a hallway outside a courtroom. We are all writing down notes preparing for something important.
*
 Power Canyon*

 I am flying with someone over a large Canyon. Every thing is a shade of green. The sights are pretty breathtaking. I seem well connected to this place.

 Later I am in a car with the person and we are driving near the canyon. I tell the person I would like to live there someday. The person agrees that I should.
*
 Fragmented dream*

 All I remember is being on some weird platform with a bunch of people. I am jumping on and off this platform. I talk to many people there.

 Later i am in some apartment building. I keep going to a room and i feel that someone lives in that room. A woman. I then go back to my side of the apartment. However i seem drawn to the hallway that leads to the womans room. For some reason i want to practice my kung fu form there, even though there is little room for movement in the hallway. I then hear footsteps coming up the stairs that lead to the woman's room. I get shocked by the footsteps and run away.

----------


## Man of Shred

Just remembered another dream.

*Job hunting in tokyo*

 I'm in tokyo with Asuka looking for a job. She is telling me that I need to dress a certain way and also come prepared with a special note.

----------


## Man of Shred

Bad recall due to insomnia.

 Dream 1: I am taking some sort of pills. Melatonin for sleep.

 Dream 2: I remember watching a TV show, or I met a TV personality.

 Dream 3: I'm meeting Mornings Son. Asuka tells me he has a peaceful energy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dude, I was drinking to see what would happen if I got drunk in a dream... then I lost lucidity.  :tongue2:  HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Man of Shred

_Nap dream.
_ 
*The Return of Raccoon Boy*

 I was walking with Asuka in a green field on a bright sunny day. I don't remember what we talked about. I remember thinking the field looked Familiar. Something caught my eye in the sky. It was like a second sun that seemed to be coming at us. It turned into a pillar of yellow light which touched the ground instantaneously. In a flash it was gone. Standing where the pillar of light was, was standing two figures. A, who looked like a tall green elf, and holding her hand was raccoon boy.

 Fear overtook me,. What was A doing here? I thought i had kept her out for good. I turned to run when Asuka grabbed my arm. She said That whoever was standing before us wasn't the same A that had been attacking me. She was different. Asuka said her heart was more pure and that she wasn't detecting any sort of dark energy from A.

 A took a step towards us and said something in another language. I was still skeptical. "don't come any closer" I yelled and took a step back. Q appeared in a flash of white light and took a look at the scene. and said "ahh This must be A and your former self from the time of MU, looks like you all need a temporary universal translator." He snapped his fingers.
A had a pained look on her face. She said "Why are you afraid of me? And why do you recognize me? I mean you no Ill will. Honest"

 "Yeah, like I haven't heard that one before" I said. "Last time you said that you attacked me in a dream school."

 "THAT was not me! I assure you. We haven't met yet, I am A dreamer from the land of Mu. This (pointing to raccoon boy) is you, but different, he is also from the land of MU. We are both dream traveling companions! He told me that he had dreamed into the future to find out what his future self was like. And indeed he did. I knew I had to see this for myself. He said you and him even had a dream battle."

 "I remember," I said. "Little bugger gave me a wound in my hand that carried through into several more dreams." Raccoon boy, chuckled to himself and stood up straighter in arrogance.

 "so you DO know me?" she asked.
"yes"
"how?"
"in my incarnation I met the incarnation of you in this lifetime we were dream companions for a few months. we even shared a dream in this very field. but The experiences were too negative and overwhelming to me." I stated.
"how so?" she asked a little perplexed.
"It's a long story, But you wound up attacking me in the end. Covering yourself in dark energy in my dreams, to mask your identity. But me, Nomad and Raven uncovered her/your identity."
"Raven? Nomad?"
"yes, the other dreamers in your group that look like him." I said and Pointed at raccoon boy.
"oh you know about us?" She asked.
"yes" I stated matter of factly. "Nomad had a few past life regressions after your present incarnation told him that she was from the Time of Atlantis. He recalled 5 of us from Mu all dreamed together, And that when you all died you vowed to re unite in a later incarnation. We all did just that a few months ago. But we fell apart quickly When you Turned against us."
 "I can't believe I would turn against you."
 "well you did, I can even show you if you like." I said.
 "Oh no!" Q said. " We're not doing THAT again. It's too risky, besides you and Raven already reviewed that dream."
 I said. "well, she came here to see what her future self is like, I at least owe her that."
"well, I suppose i could place you two at the other end of the dream. You both would be invisible, and are NOT to interfere with the dream in any way. And BTW this is the last time for a LONG time."
 "understood" I said. A nodded in agreement. 
"Ok, if you two want to talk while you review the dream, i will set up a telepathic link between you two. are you ready then?" I nodded and Q snapped his fingers. We were watching the familiar bar scene. I was cursing at the jukebox and joined John at the table. A moment later a swirl of dark energy Entered johns body and he swung at me. I blocked and then he grabbed me, I watched myself swirl out of his grip.
"I don't understand" A said to me, like a voice in the back of my had. "that wasn't me."
"keep watching" I said back with my thoughts.
We were following myself run down a street and then walking into a building that had a driveway with green grass on both sides. A cop car was pulling up. And a police officer got out. I watched myself run towards a barn as the officer grabbed my arm. I was yelling at him. 
"I know him" A said surprised.
 I saw behind me, there was a shadow woman. She was feeding the police officer dark energy.
 "that's you." i said.
 "I can't sense who it is" A said and floated a bit more towards the scene.
"Don't get too close or she'll notice you, Then Q will have a REAL mess to clean up." She floated back to me and told me she could barely sense it, but it WAS her.

 The scene then shifted back to the bar. Me and the bartender were telling each other to fuck off. I saw myself look at everyone in the bar. They were all filled with dark energy. I then walked out the door. The scene shifted again. I was outside a police station At night time. I saw the shadow woman fly at me. A couple dark arm like things flew out of her torso. I saw myself block and then our arms sped up like a fast fist fight. I landed at hit in her stomach and the Shadow woman flew back.
"Oh no." A said, I could feel she was really upset. The shadow woman looked at me for a second. I saw the similar look of frustration. She looked like she was going to try something, but then i saw a fleeting look of guilt. The shadow then zipped off.
"see," A said "She didn't really want to hurt you. She must be desperate for something from you."
 "I know," I said.

 The scene changed and Me and A were back standing in a field with Asuka and raccoon boy. Asuka was petting raccoon boy, and he was grinning from ear to ear. I then noticed A. She was almost in tears. 
"I... I can't believe i would do that." she said.
"It is your fate." I told her.
 "Well, maybe that I know now, maybe i can change it." she said.
"You can't. You'll be incarnating so many times by the time you reach my incarnation, you'll surely have forgotten what you have witnessed here. That's the curse of being incarnated into a human being. We were genetically designed to forget our past incarnations."
 "yes" A said. "We are trying to save your race from those Genetic manipulators. It's an all out war."
 "And it's one neither side will win."
 "I'm sensing that." she said. She began walking towards Asuka and raccoon boy. I stopped her.
"Wait." i said. "when you return with him, make sure you tell him everything you saw. He has a right to know. In this incarnation there were many things you never told me, or held back from me. You owe that to me... to him at least. It may ruin your friendship with him. but that's how it goes in these matters."
"I promise that I will." She said. We then joined the others. Raccoon boy ran and stood on the precise spot where he had arrived. Q said it was almost time for me to wake up, and that this whole dream was taking place in the span of less than a minute. I stated That i would probably forget the whole dream.
"I'll make sure he remembers." A said. "This will be my gift to him." she said. She then leaned down and kissed my fore head. I felt an energetic charge from her lips and suddenly i was looking through Raccoon boy's eyes.
I saw A, the green elf walk up towards me and took me by the hand and stood beside me. I saw me and Asuka in the distance waving. Asuka's hair was flowing even though there was no wind.
"lets go home Veronica". I telepathically Told her. WE both focused as a yellow circle formed around us. I felt a tremendous energy come from my chest as I saw yellow energy come Veronica's chest and it hit with mine. I then felt a sudden pressure shoot us up into the sky faster than the speed of light.
_
Last night's dreams_

*Animal play*

 I was outside near a cabin in the woods. It was high on a mountain. I was near a snow drift with a polar bear. He seemed like a young polar bear. I was playing with him. He kept rolling on his back.

 Two wolves approached us and seemed to joining in on the play. I remember running in between them all and petting them. The wolves were getting a bit too rough, however for the polar bear. It got angry and went closer to the snow drift. The wolves became more agitated. I ran up by the Cabin window, but the wolves were already near. "Don't get too close to them, if you get in between them, they might attack you." Asuka said.

 One of the wolves came by the window near me. I went past him and back towards the snow drift. The other wolf was coming towards them. I was in between them both. The one coming towards me snarled at me. I leaned against the wall to show surrender. It then ran past me and continued play-fighting with the other wolf.

 I went towards the polar bear. I patted it's head and it snarled at me. It then rolled on it's back. I felt i should back away otherwise it would stand up and swat at me. I walked away.
*
 False Awakening*

 I heard a knock at the door. I woke up and i was in a room that seemed to be an addict. A woman came in. I recognized her From last night At Jaas's house but i sensed she was someone else.. She said I should continue sleeping, that she was in just because she forgot her bag.

 I then looked on the bed and noticed a purse. She grabbed it and looked at me and said. "I'm sorry again for waking you." She smiled and closed the door. I fell back asleep.
*
T.V Show*

 I was either watching Or i was in some TV show. I was floating above a scene. A river was flowing through the streets in a town. I saw a man swimming. A voice over said "This man was looking for his drowning boy, but then he found his boy, he was no longer a boy, But a girl!"

 I then say the head of a small girl pop up from the water. she was about 4 or 5. The man grabbed her and looked at her. He then yelled at the sky. "Why is my Son suddenly a girl?" he was in anguish. The scene the repated several times.
*
 Fun with a Pocket phone*

 I remember Standing in a hallway with something like an iPhone. It was really small. There was a directional pad on it. I moved it in one direction and a girl in front of me moved. I then pushed another direction and she moved in another direction.

I then kept trying to move the girls body down the hall full of people. She kept bumping nito people and going "ouch". I didn't have very good control over her. Later on I was in a room scrolling through the phone menu. I found an mp3 section and went through it. Later on the small iPhone was larger.
*
 Strange contacs* 

 I walked into a room with a tray in my hands. There was a group of people in the room. I recognized Haley, no, It was Selene. She just looked like Haley.

 I set the tray down on a round table. It was filled with colorful contac lenses. I grabbed a container to have a look. but some of the fluid spilled out. I felt the wetness on my hands. Selene joined me and started showing me how to open the containers. I opened a container and saw these huge and thick colored contacs you couldn't even see through. I said "No way Am I trying those on. I'll ruin my eyes."

 I then left the room.

_ I woke up for real. and a voice in my head said. "your sister from another life, Selene wanted to visit you." I had woke up thinking it was Haley in the dream. I then looked at the clock and it read 5:55.
_*Weird guitar.*I was walking down A busy Hallway with Asuka. I came across a strange guitar in the hallway. It looked like someone had left it there. It looked like a chinese violing but it had 3 strings instead of two. I remember picking it up and examining it.
*
 meeting Chris Douglas*

 I walked up to a table in a restaurant. Chris was sitting there with two people. I sat down and talked to them for a while. I remember saying something profound. The two other people laughed at me and began to make fun of me.

 I then asked Chris to tell me about the lesson in dreaming he said he would give me. He then said "I will in a minute". he then resumed eating and writing down some notes. 

 The man beside me started making rude comments at me. I ignored him and waited for chris to finish. The other person gave me a rude comment as well. The man beside me said "I want to have a look." witha  glazed look in his eyes. He then pulled on my The purple dress i was wearing (I must have been a woman in the dream). I then yelled at him to stop and I pulled back.
He let go And I fell through the floor. I saw the man coming towards me from above.

 I landed on a bed. The man fell on top of me. He was naked now and he had yellowish skin. He had too many chest hairs i was about to throw up. I was trying to throw him off me but he was really strong. I somehow managed to escape.
*
 Meeting Mom*

 I was at the Psych ward visiting my mom. She seemed unusually healthy and cheerful.

*Meeting Erik*

 I was following Asuka through a portal. We stepped into a room. A man sat there at a computer. It was Erik Ravn from the band Wuthering Heights.
He looked surprised to see me and Asuka there.

"Who are you?" he asked.
" Umm I'm one of your fans, I use to email you a lot. and i sent fan art of two of the album covers from your band. you put them on your website." i said.

 "Oh yeah man." he smiled. "How are you?"

 I then noticed he had some music track program he was using on his computer. I asked him what he was working on.

 "Oh this is a special secret I am working on. Me and the new... well now old lineup are working on re doing some of the older songs. It's all hush hush right now. but I guess I'll give you a listen."

 He then played a track on the computer. It was the song "Never shining stones". It was awesome! the guitars sounded heavier. Nils was singing and added some awesome effects to it. There was even some parts of the song that were re composed, but yet it fit the song perfectly. Asuka was clapping at the end. I don't remember the rest  :Sad: .

*Old Dream*

 I was re dreaming an old dream i had years ago. Something about being in a cross between a school and a house. There was an addict room i floated up into. There were a lot of old personal belongings there that I thought i had lost.

*Meeting Garrett*

 I was walking up a walk way outside a church leading to a door. I saw a tall man there. It was Garrett. I said hello to him. He asked me how i was. I was then telling him how i had seen him in a previous dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 Raven's B day party*

 I don't remember much of this one. I was in the Biodome at a party for raven. I was standing in a palce with a bunch of people moving about. I assume it was a dance floor. A short woman with long brown hair approaches me. She grabs me and puts me in some dancing stance with her. We dance for a few steps but i seem disoriented and out of it. She then walks me to the mouth of a nearby cave and sits me down. WE talk for a minute or so and she walks off. I think she was coming right back.

 I fell backwards through the cave and found myself floating around. I came to a cavern, there was a man standing there, Mornings Son. His eyes emanated a bluish light. The light from his eyes went over my body and i saw many bluish spheres emanating from my arms. He began glowing the same way. I had a sort of epiphany and began explaining it to him. He didn't seem too convinced at what i was saying... I was pretty out of it in that dream anyway.

*Gender switch Lucid*

 I was in some sort of large Dark room. Someone approached me and started laughing. The person grabbed me by the hand. I became lucid. The person sat me down at a table. I then looked in the mirror.

 An asian woman was staring back at me. It took me a second to realize that the woman was me. Beside me was a skinny asian man. He was grinning and seemed as suprised as me. "Kawaii ne!" (Cute eh?) i said without thinking. The asian man laughed. I then struck a pose and said "Asuka de gozaimasu." (my name is Asuka). But as I said it my face began to change. I was more ugly and I didn't like it. I then unfocused my eyes at the mirror. My face returned to normal for a bit.

 "Let's fight" i said to the man who i am Assuming was asuka witht he same gender change. He said "What?"
"DEFEND YOURSELF" I yelled and swung at the man. Our arms sped up faster than the eye could see. I could feel i was up against an experienced fighter. I ran up and down the dark room for a while fighting. We were evenly matched. I wasn't trying to hurt the person at all. I lost lucidity shortly after.


*Strange work place. 
*

 My dad was doing some job on top of some mountain. I remember a long walk up the road and walking into the top of a mountain. Inside my dad was busy working. My brother may have been there. Someone was with me. I seemed to be too busy talking to that person instead of working.
*
 Old friends*

 I was in some cafeteria place, i think there was some party going on. I met two guys and a woman there. I seemed to recognize them but i couldn't think of where i knew them from. They seemed to know who I was. They went on and on about stories about me. I didn't remember anything of what they had said.
*
 Mom*

 I was with my mom at some event. I picked a chair to sit down at and my mom sat at a different one. I walked up to her and she told me to sit with her. I then looked at my other chair and said "I gotta grab my coat brb."

 I then grabbed it and sta down beside her. Later i remember playing some weird keyboard in a band. We were jamming but the keyboard only had two keys. I played them the best i could to match the music, but it was off. Eventually some guy told me to get off the stage.

----------


## Man of Shred

notes:

-grandma.
- country side, old dream
- job site
- crowded inner world
- Flying away from nomad
- Brad pitt movies.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW. SO FUCKING AMAZING.

The raccoon boy dream:
I felt energy surging through me as I read that. All my hair stood on end. I felt spirit electricity flowing through my soul. I began crying. The eugenicists can never touch our sacred souls. They can never stop our communications on the dream plane, no matter how much control they have over the electronic matrices of this plane. So, fuck those bastards.

I am the skinny asian man, brother. I am a skinny half-asian half-white in waking life. So, you started a fight with me that time. haha.  I was the polar bear too. I think because I just watched Snow Walker with Angel. Amazing movie. Watch it. I have been trying out different forms. White lion, polar bear, pure energy, Knightmare Incarnate, Magic Monarch, MindMonster.

----------


## Baron Samedi

555 means the FUCKING *RETURN OF MU!!!*


http://globalpsychics.com/enlighteni...-numbers.shtml

Excerpt from this site:
"We wish to speak to you this day of the many signs you have been receiving. You are not alone and there are many who will hear this call and even more who will read these words and will understand that which has perplexed them. 

You have been receiving what we have called the 'gift of the angels,' for many have seen the master numbers in your field for quite a long time. It is because your biology is ready to make a shift to the next level. Your DNA has started to re-connect and it needs an external signal to do so. _Here it is that we on this side of the veil have nudged you at exactly the right time to turn around and look at the clock._ We nudge you to please turn around and* see the numbers that are displayed in front of you.*"  ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

Crazy shit Nomad.

 Dream 1: I was meeting with my grandma.

 Dream 2: I was meeting with Captain Janeway.
*
 Old Country*

 The first part it seemed i was re dreaming an old dream. I was in a truck with my dad and we are driving along the country side. We stop at a rest area with a shop. I suddenly notice a few people are there. I recognize B and her bf.
Her bf is setting up some strange tent. He's messing with some of the spikes when the whole tent topples over on him. I notice a fat blond girl standing around and staring at me. She looks like Shawna. But i know Shawna is skinny. I don't remember the rest.
*
 Crowded inner world*

 I walk in my dream home and notice that it is filled people I don't recognize. Over in the corner of the living room a big guy is setting up a video game system and a guitar amp. He starts playing a game and telling all his friends. The rest of the dream i jsut continue walking throughout my house wondering who all these people are.

*Job site*

 I'm on another HUGE job site with my dad. He tells me to mix a box of drywall mud. For some reason i carry the bag around with me instead. I keep walking through the place there's lots of winding hallways and I'm looking for the mixing area. I never find it.
*
 Flying away from Nomad*

 I'm on a similar job site as the previous dream. But all the walls are like 40 ft high. I hear a familiar voice behind me.

 "oh MoShy boy.... here here boy. It's time for an asskicking."
It was Nomad. I think "oh shit not again" and I become Semi lucid. Nomad keeps taunting me. "You're gonna lose this time MoSh... You KNOW it."

 I don't feel like fighting. I see he's far enough away so that i can escape. I turn right and enter a large room. I then fly up and hid in a corner of the ceiling. I watch as Nomad enters the room. "I know you're in here. come on... don't be a pussy." When he's far enough into the room. I silently fly out of the room. he doesn't notice. I then find a narrow hallway And i fly and bounce off the sides of the walls pushing with my hands each time. 
He never Catches up.

* Divergent ending: Overkill

* While I'm in the hallway flying away i hear nomad taunt me once more. I suddenly feel enraged. It is kind of like when i was in school and I put up with some kid making jokes about me for months, until one day I blew up at him in class and nearly chocked him to death. This was my lucid damnit, I have so many goals to accomplish, why should he interfere with his pettiness of wanting to show off?

 I then waited stuck to the ceiling. I heard Nomad coming out of the other room. I waited silently with rage. I then projected a false image of me at the other end of the hallway. Predictable nomad yelled and went charging at the image. He didn't make it halfway down the hall when i jumped down and did a spider man move. I shot a web on Nomad, He was encased in a caccoon of web. Before he had time to react. I picked up the web like a sack and began bashing it against the walls of the hallway as fast as I could.

 I was super pissed. I kept hitting nomad in the web against the walls HARD. He started screaming "AHHHHHHHH! THIS ACTUALLY FUCKING HURTS"
"Good," I said, "That will teach you not to distract me from my lucid goals".
I hit once more and noticed the web seemed empty. No it was just lighter.
I held the web net in front of me and looked inside. Nomad was now a small jaguar cub. He looked wounded. almost in tears. For some reason i felt no pity, It was like i had become someone entirely different. I laughed at him and said. "So this is Nomad the great dream warrior? No wonder you are called the god of nothing.'cause that's what your skills are... NOTHING!" I Hit the web sack one last time against the wall. I heard the Nomad cub whimper.
"My Lucid time, is MY time." I yelled. The cub was now cowering. " You are lucid far more often than me So when i am lucid I don't have much time to do much." I then raised my left hand and pointed down the hallway with my pinky. A portal opened. "If you ever waste my time with your petty shit AGAIN" I yelled. "I'll banish you from my Dreamtime PERIOD." I then threw the web sack with Nomad in it through the portal.

 I collapsed on the ground. I was tired. Asuka ran up behind me. She had witnessed the entire horror. "You need healing." she said. "You seem to have picked up some dark energy from somewhere."
"LEAVE ME ALONE!" I yelled.
"Fine" She said. "but if you don't go to the healing glen right now I'll never return."
 I suddenly calmed down a bit. I guess i was ovverreacting a bit.
"ok" I said. "I'll go"
 Asuka then Opened a portal.
_
 missing time 

_I was in the healing glen with nomad. He went up to me and said "sorry man. i won't bother you again with fighting" 
"no I'm sorry." I said. I felt so bad for losing it on Nomad. "I wasn't myself.. Asuka said i had some dark energy. are you ok?"
"I think so". I then gave him a hug.




*Brad Pitt Movies 
*

 I was in my inner world. I sat down on a couch with some Woman. WE were in a discussion about Brad pitt movies that only seemed to exist in the dream world. The girl said, "Did you ever see the one where he starred with bill murray? They switched bodies and kept dreaming the same dream over and over again until they had to find eachother? That one was awesome! Even the sequel was good"
I said "I haven't seen those. The one I'm thinking of was where he starred with Sylvester Stallone.."
 "Oh yeah and there was also that one..." she said. she had cut me off. I then Noticed the person talking wasn't a woman anymore. It was brad pitt himself. He kept talking about all these movies he starred in.
 I kept watching his face as it was luminescent, much like Selene did to me in a dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream 1: All I remember is sevon of nine from star trek voyager...

* Moving out.*

 I was in a large bedroom in the attic of a house i seemed to be living in. Nomad, Raven Knight, and a few others were there. There was an Asuka poster on the wall. I looked to the place where my bed use to be. I said to nomad "Man, I'll be missing this room for sure."
" yeah this looks like a cozy little room dude" He replied.
 Raven went up to me. she seemed concerned about something.
"robert," she said. "I don't seem to be wearing a top. Can you Ask jen if you can find some clothes for me?"
"sure" i said. I then walked out of the room. I went to a staircase and found a landing with a clothes basket on it. I couldn't seem to remember exactly what Raven wanted  me to find...
 There was some pants in there... no, That's not it. I then found some pink colored panties, 2 pairs of this. I held them and looked at them for a moment. No, Not those either. I then saw a sort of costume on the ground. I picked it up and studied it. It was a sort of magician outfit, something like a wizard would wear. Nope... That's not it either.

 I walked down the stairs and Saw Raven was already wearing a new shirt. I then told her that Jen had lots of clothes and that there was some she could look through in the clothes basket on the landing up top of the stairs. 
Raven said "Yeah, I know... Jen has lots of clothes doesn't she?"

*Playing in the snow with Kids*

 I was with 3 young girls around the ages of 5 or 6. I was pushing them in some sort of sled. We came to a place where they got stuck. I didn't know what to do.

 Just then their parents pulled up in a car and I said "Wow, you guys showed up at exactly the right time. strange huh?"
*
 Face in the sky.*

 I was walking along a trail towards a cabin at night time. I looked up and there was a giant face in the sky. I almost became lucid. I kept walking adn then i looked again. It was still there! I then noticed that the face was wearing a ninja mask.

 I stopped and said. "Who are you?"
"I AM sdhfhsdfg" his voice garbled when he spoke his name. His image also faded.

*Jackie*

 This was a long dream, but i can't remember all the details. Basically my dad had some women with him in town. She was about 40 but very attracted to me. I seemed to like her as well. But for some reason Jackie kept interfering saying it was disgusting a guy my age should have a fling with an older woman. at one point she said it was as gross sleeping with a cousin.

 Throughout the rest of the dream i got closer to the woman but the Jackie always barged in and the woman was gone.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Dream 1*

 All I remember is being in a school gymnasium. I was speaking into a microphone.

*In the healing Cave with Raccoon boy.*

 Somebody had just left the cave in a flash of white light. I sat there for a second wondering what to do just then. As if on cue Two people appeared. It was Veronica (A from the time of Mu). and Raccoon boy.
Veronica approached me.
"I was wondering if it's possible to talk to A"  she asked.
 "Yeah" i said. " She's in a sort of prison tho. She's not permitted to travel outside of her own personal dreamspace, and no one negative is allowed in to hers. Mine and Raven's spirit guides made sure of that."
 "but you can visit her right?"
 "yes" I stated. "I read that Raven had visited her and had done some dark energy cleansing on her. And from what I read, her dream self is healing fairly well so far. She didn't get mad at raven at all last time."
 "That's good." Veronica said. "May I go see her? I'm fairly disturbed about what happened... I wonder if i can get through to her somehow."
 "Yeah go for it" I said. "you don't need my permission, I've had my fair share of her for a while. like i said. she's in what me and Raven call her own inner world" My Q can take you. I had not remembered when Q arrived. but he obliged. Q motioned Veronica outside the cave. he told Raccoon boy to stay with me, he didn't want too many people bothering A. They both walked out of the cave and dissapeared.

 Raccoon boy just stared at me. I had also noticed that him and Veronica didn't seem to share the same closeness they had when i had first seen them together. He seemed a bit down.
 "broke it off with her did ya?" i said. Raccoon boy just sighed. "gee, you'd think after 20,000 years of reincarnating you'd think I would have learned not to run away from love at the first sign of trouble, It gets no better than this my friend" Raccoon boy just sighed lower.
"Don't worry," I said. "I don't remember any details. but I do KNOW that you and her spend a wonderful lifetime together in one of your later incarnations." He seemed to brighten up a bit.
 "Is she already with El creepo now?". He nodded and sighed again. "i know your pain... But i'll tell you something Nomad told me. El Creepo in your lifetime felt like he only got sloppy seconds. I tell ya, I don't understand the point of re incarnation. Even women don't get it right. I can tell you about a lotta girls i knew in my young life... Many of them grew up in abusive homes filled with drama of all sorts. Many of them swore never to have the same lifestyle in their adult lives. Where are they now? living with abusive husbands with 4 kids long before they get a career. That's where. They do that because they are addicted to the emotions of it. I mean, god forbid they actually have a good life right? The truth is they can't handle change, it's too unfamiliar to them. I have the same problem i guess." Before i could finish my rant I woke up.

*Wilson*

 I was in a dream petting wilson my childhood dog. Asuka may have been there but i'm not sure.
*
 Q*

 I was in a black space when Q appeared before me. He wasn't wearing his star trek uniform... I was pissed.

*Church lucid*

 I was standing in a church lobby when someone may have told me to do a reality check. "ok! here i go" I said and jumped. I floated for a bit. still wasn't sure, so I willed myself upwards. I was lucid finally! I then flew into the main church area where there were some pews. 2 people were sitting there. Q maybe, and someone else. I flew right up to a big beam on the ceiling. grabbed it and then propelled myself back towards the entrance way. I had to grab the door frame to slow myself down. I landed in front of Raven.

 I pointed at her with my pinky. she looked like a video game character. "Don't you know it's rude to point at people?" she said. "That won't work on me. I won't disappear"
 "I'm not trying to make you disappear, I'm trying to see your energy. Images created by the dreamers mind is what disappears. When you point at real people you are supposed to be able to see their energy. I wonder why i can't see yours"
 "I dunno" she said. "You're better at the pointing thing than I am." 
*
 Visiting A*

 All i remember is A talking to me. she was saying "... I was pretty Skeptical when you posted that dream about my former self from Mu. But now I'm not so sure"
 I said "I was skeptical too while i was typing the dream. most of it was channeled. but sure enough, nomad and Raven have seen her also"

----------


## Man of Shred

Only one dream that I remember.

*Meeting Anthony*

 I'm walking in a school with Anthony and Asuka. There a lot of people in the hallway. I remember Asuka smiling at me. We then come to a part where there's a circular glass elevator. I follow anthony and a bunch of other people in. The door closes and i hear someone say "Matte!". Asuka didn't make it in through the door. she is pounding on the glass of the door. but before i can open it for her the elevator moves down. She looks sad.

----------


## Man of Shred

notes

-strange building, notebook.
- resteraunt, music, weird burger.
- resteraunt. Raven or Asuka?
- Water slide.
- Nomad's fake DJ

----------


## Man of Shred

* Strange Building*

 I was in some sort of office building late at night. I came across a notebook. I flipped through it and i saw a love letter that someone i loved was writing to someone else. I felt a bit mad. but the writing was in my own hand. strange.

* Bar*

 I was at some Bar. I went and sat down at a table with some people i knew. A waitress came up to me and placed down some burger platter in front of me. As soon as this happened i heard music from the MI sound track (the waitress was Asuka). I noticed the i had a burger and a half suddenly all squashed together. I took out the extra patty and the extra half bun.

*Restaurant* 

 I was sitting at some chinese restaurant with my dad. I noticed a woman walking towards me. I recognized her as Raven but she didn't look right. Something was off. But however i thought i should do a reality check to be sure. I did a nose pinch but I didn't pay attention to the result. Raven was saying something to me i couldn't understand...

 She then left and i got up and followed her out the door. i was going to have a smoke.

*Water slide*

 I was going down a really fast water slide. but a bunch of people were in the same space of the waterslide with me. I remember Asuka was behind me. she kept saying i should sit up so i don't go so fast as to hit into someone. I was expecting a fast curve ahead, I almost hit the guy in front of me. But then after a short curve the slide ended.

 I walked to the edge of the pool. i was dressed suddenly and there was some food there. I told who i was with that I was going to go on the slide again instead. I then climbed up a strange white ladder to the top. A bunch of people were sitting at the top of the slide and a pile of clothes was laying around. I decided to take off the clothes i was wearing so that i could go down again.

*someone's DJ*

 Someone handed me a book. For someone i thought it was nomads DJ. I opened it in the middle and i saw a clear image of a school photo. All the children were around 5 or 6. I remember seeing one asian girl in the photo.
I flipped to another page and saw a bunch of writing. It was hard to read and phased in and out in all colors. I then flipped to another page and saw a bunch of Anime drawings of Asuka. I was thinking "Why is that bastard nomad keeping pics of Asuka? I then saw one image of the cartoon Asuka hugging a cartoon girl type ranma.

 Later i realized it was Asuka showing me a scrap book.

----------


## Man of Shred

Gah my recall has been terrible lately.
*
 Zombie Battle*

 This is one of those dreams where i wish i had remembered more. Started off where i was outside my old house in BC. I walked into my driveway and saw Asuka sweeping leaves with a bamboo handled broom. At some point Q arrives and I am pleased he was in proper uniform. He says there's a mission for me or something. 

 Sometime later Me and Asuka stumble through a portal. I see hundreds of zombies running at me. Someone behind me almost slices my head off. It's vex, and she's charging at all the zombies with a sword. I realized i had my sword with me that Nomad gave to me. I fight some zombies, but there are two many. I draw a circle around me with my sword and I divide into four different people. Me and Vex finish off the zombies. Damn, i wish i remembered all the details.

*Meeting Buddy*

 I remember walking up to Buddy's house and seeing him in his yard. We talked for a bit.

*2012*

 I was flying over a scene that looked like it was from the 2012 movie. I saw parts of a city sinking into the earth.

----------


## Man of Shred

*My house*

 I remember i had a dream that began at my inner world house. Which now permanently looks liek my old house from BC. I don't remember any details i just know i was there.

*In a Bar*

 All I remember from this dream was dancing with Asuka in a bar. Her face was red and she seemed sick  :Sad: 

* MS*

 I remember i had a meeting with mornings son. I can't remember if this was a separate dream or it happened in the bar.

*Another fake Dream Journal*

 I was Walking in a dark City with Asuka. She was holding my hand and leading me somewhere. We turned from the sidewalk and stepped up on a concrete siding and onto a parking lot. There was a big brick building we were facing now. there was a giant LED billboard on it. It was P's dream journal. There was a picture of a young man that looked like a cross between professor Snape and Malfoy from Harry potter at the top of the entry.

 I saw a sentence about me. but i skipped to the top. I started reading.
" She comes into my home late at night while i am asleep. She comes and heals me." Who is she? i thought... Raven? no. A? impossible.

 "She protects me from the Evil of the darkness. Once i was half asleep and heard her footsteps coming up the stairs. I felt her presence as vivid" The text began to get blurry. I saw the line about me had disappeared.

*Asuka's Dream Parents*

 At first all I remembered was people speaking japanese. But then i saw that I was in a japanese sort of home. An older japanese man and woman were talking to me. I felt we had been talking for a while. I knew the man was really good at kenpo karate. He demonstrated a form for me. I was impressed.

 "Can you teach me something basic?" I asked. He said sure and then held out his hands in front of him. They were chest level and his hands were open but the palms were facing down. I looked at his hands for a sec. "Put your fingers over mine" he instructed.

 I placed my fingers in the same manner of his. He then slapped my left hand away from his right. and then repeated his movement on the other side. Both my hands were in the air and he did a fake karate chop near my head.

 "Now, you try" he instructed. I placed my hands out facing down. I then tried his movements slowly. I took my right hand away and went to slap his left hand down. and then i began again with my left. "NO!" he said "not that way... I will do it slow for you"  He then put out his hands again, and my fingers over his. I watched as he slowly pushe my one hand down. And with the same hand he did another slap motion down in between the hands that i had not perceived him do before, and THEN he went with his other hand to slap my other one down. He then did a slow karate chop in the air.

 "your hands must be so quick." he stated. "That your oppenent doesn't notice your extra movements. That way he is hit, before he knows you hit him. This exercise seems silly, almost like playing knuckles. But it rains you in imperceptible speed". he finished.
 "I don't think i'll have a good time remembering the exercise" I said.
 "The instructions are on here" he said handing me a few bundles of cloth wrapped in plastic. The labels were colorful, but i saw no graphs on the wrapper indicating any movements. (I forgot the instructions must have been in scripted on the cloth.) "You can try this with Asuka... she's good at this you know. even better than me"
 I wasn't listening to him. I was already walking out the door into some sort of garage. I wanted to practice my tiger and crane form. I was thinking after i finish learning the form. I should try learning some karate.
*
 Lost in a Cave*

 In this dream i was two places at once. In one place i was navigating a winding cave. I seemed to be lost. It was like a sewer tunnel because there was water on the ground. but i was on a rock ledge.

 Suddenly I was at the mouth of a cave. There were two dogs there. Both tall. There was a black one and a blond one. The black one nudged me. I felt i had to grab him. so i petted him and gave him a hug. The dog then lied down on the ground. it seemed to be asleep.

 Suddenly the other me, lost in the depths of the cave had some sight down the cave. I walked until my sight began to fade.

 I was back at the mouth of the cave, The blonde dog seemed to get excited and ran over to me. I instinctively hugged him. It was as if some energy was draining from him. He too, lied down.

 The other me had sight again. I then came to a gate in the cave, opened it and walked on freely.

 Edit: Raven Knight had a non lucid of trying to get into a sewer to try and help someone out but she was blocked by some sort of gate.

*Back with Asuka*

 Me and asuka were in some town at night. we found an empty room. I'll leave out the rest but the few parts i remember were extremely vivid.

*Strange ghost*

 I was on the main level of a house. I was with a man i knew. I felt i had been there before and i knew there was a ghost in the basement. I ran downstairs to find the ghost. The man followed me "I know she's here" i said and soon felt a presence. I looked at some card on a table and saw a ghostly image of a ghost run through it.

 I went closer to the card and saw a drawing of me on there. It was night time and i looked pretty hardcore. my eyes were shining and i was holding the sword that nomad had given me. I then tried to follow the precence into a nother room. but standing there was a lady in in a pink tutu with a small yapping dog.

 For some reason i went upstairs. I may have been eating later but i do not remember.

*Big hill*

 I was with Asuka on a giant hill outside (I ddin't feel her presence but she is always behind me in dreams so i rarely notice her). The hill was filled with lots people I remember being at the top and talking to my ex gf from 3 years ago. She pointed down the hill at a woman and said that she wanted that woman away from her. I ran down the hill, i must have shape shifted I growled "Stay away from her" and the woman ran off screaming.

 I then began walking back up the hill. There was something i wanted to say to my ex but i can't remember.

*New job*

 In this dream i was in a fictional house with my brother. He kept saying i had missed my first day of work. I told him i never applied for a job and didn't want a new one right now. He said i would be a good waitress. I told him he meant waiter, I was a guy after all. I then looked into a mirror and saw that i was indeed a woman. I still didn't want the job.

----------


## Raven Knight

It's cool that your inner world is becoming more permanent.

It's also cool that you remembered Asuka from a couple of dreams last night!  I'm sure that makes her happy.  :smiley: 

I also wonder if that fake DJ's reference to me healing P and his appearance as Draco, someone I have healed in the past, indicates I should try.  The idea makes me want to  ::barf::  puke but I have been forced to heal people I don't like in the past...

----------


## Baron Samedi

this whole entry gives me waves of chills!

----------


## Raven Knight

Here's a big

to you!

And a cute anime cat girl to bring you your cake!  :smiley: 

Have a GREAT birthday!

Raven Knight

----------


## Man of Shred

> Have a GREAT birthday!
> 
> Raven Knight



 aww thanx!  ::hug:: 

Dreams.

*Vague dream*


 I don't remember much from this one. I know it was epic. Just remember being pulled through lots of portals. I had the feeling i had Morphed into something very large, i was fighting large creatures. This form seemed natural to me and i truly felt like an animal. Also i was making out with someone.

*Tokyo*

 I remember walking around in tokyo with Asuka. that is all.

*Sneaking*

  I was in some neighborhood but I was walking through an alleyway filled with trees. Me, and some other people had to sneak up on some nasty people. I instinctively climbed some trees. I felt like a monkey. I was going from tree to tree just grabbing branches. I kept going until there was a branch that was so large that i couldn't keep going.

*Comfort*

 I just remember Holding a young child for comfort. She looked like my old next door neighbors daughter.

*Old Dream*

 Another dream where i am re dreaming an old Dream. I am walking with someone along some train tracks at night. We are joined by two shady individuals. We keep walking along the train tracks and eventually ditch the people. I find a sort of garage to get into. There's evidence of someone having slept there.

 Suddenly I am in a room. The person with me is my brother. We are visiting some people we know. Haley is there but i don't pay much attention to her.
I find a bowl of french fries, but they smell over salted. I find some mixture of spice to make the fries more palatable. I remember dumping this in and mixing the fries up a lot. I eventually start eating them to find that they taste much better.

*Flying* 

 I had an almost lucid here. It started of in the daytime. I didn't want to keep walking down the street so i remembered i could jump up and pull my way through the air. It felt cool.

 Then later at night i couldn't see so well so i flew up again. I recognised the neighborhood as the one i live in. I flew up and missed some powerlines. They were hard to see. I jumped down a bit, turned a corner onto my street. then i made sure i was under the powerlines before i flew up again.
I kind of flew/swam through the air until i could see my driveway. I landed.

 After i woke up and checked the locations of the powerlines on my street. they were in the same place as the ones in my dream. Either my unconcious has mapped the whole street or i may have been astral projecting.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dude, I astral projected last night also. 

I also dreamed of train tracks, well, mine cart tracks. 

That big thing, yeah, you were a badass green and white dragon, kicking ass and taking names!

I want to be a monkey with you, and we can chuck poo at our enemies. HAHAHA

And Happy Birthday. Party on the Moon!

----------


## Portalboat

> That big thing, yeah, you were a badass green and white dragon, kicking ass and taking names! *chewing bubblegum.*




Fix'd.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Not much to report from last night i'm afraid.
*
 Wedding?*

 Dream started with hypnogogic imagery of me placing a ring on someones finger. After i fell asleep I was in a white tent staring at a mirror, wearing a tuxedo. Someone was grooming me. A short brown haired woman is grooming me, and over and over in my head is a voice saying "She wouldn't leave your side."

 Later i am being walked into a large building, I am feeling nervous and overwhelemed... Almost panic. The rest of the dream is a blur of all kinds of things, someone playing an organ. moving to another location. darn. i just don't know.
*
 The Wrath of the former President*

 All i remember is George W Bush charging at me angrily. He bumps off an invisible shield i seem to have.
*
 Hide and seek.*

 I'm in some half constructed building with some children. It's a big dark building so we decide to play hide and seek. I enter some bathroom and see a pipe i can climb up onto the next floor. Then i walk for a bit and find another bathroom with another pipe i can climb. I go up again and I am two floors directly above the starting point. I look down and see Jen there.

 I know i had a lucid somewhere but i forgot it.I also woke up with various music stuck in my head throughout the night. seems to fit the "wedding" dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes

-merge?
-lucid and sp
-Jaas's inner world
- stopped by cops
- blue jaguar
- Booby traps for templars
- dragon quest

----------


## Man of Shred

*The Great Merge*

 This was pretty bizarre. I remember being on the moon with Asuka. I suddenly looke like a hologram, so does she. Some force of gravity is drawing us closer. We both merge as one, the shock of this wakes me up.
*
 Finding PJ*

I don't remember how i became lucid. The dream was fading fast and I remembered I had wanted to find PJ. I focused on PJ until a portal opened in front of me. At the other end of the portal I saw a man there. A woman was with him that might have been Raven. I wasn't sure. I was wondering if it was really him. I tried to go through the portal when i found myself in sleep paralysis.

 I was in a dream bed and bedroom. I was frozen. I heard some laughing. It reminded me of Freddy Kreuger. Was he the one who had frozen me? Then i realized the laughter was coming from within me. "HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH" it went. I tried to ride it out and focused on entering a different dream. But I can't remember what happened after that.


*Jaas's inner World
*

 This was a pretty cool dream for the most part. It started off as me being at Jaas's house. He lived in some fourplex but each compartment was like a mansion. The inner place was huge, with lots of rooms, a gigantic living room and the like. I remember interacting with many people there. 

 All around his place was tons and tons of guitars, hanging on the wall. It was like a guitar shop, but you could play anyone as long as you liked for free. At one point i was walking around with a small acoustic that was out of tune. I was looking for a keyboard or another guitar to tune it to. But instead i came across a guitar amp. The acoustic i had was now an electric, sort of like a fender strat. I had it plugged into the amp and played a few lines.
I thought the setting was perfect for some Eric Johnson type of music. But i wanted a more dirtier sound.

 I found a metalzone and plugged it in. The sound was too distorted that it didn't sound good at all. Jaas came by and said i needed a different type of effect. I forget exactly what he said, it was some special pedal of his, like Tube Screamer or something. I shut the amp off, put the guitar down and followed him somewhere to find this pedal of his. I some how wound up losing him among the crowd of people there.

 At another point I am looking for a washroom or something. I noticed someone has come in through the side door and is feeling some coats at the coat rack. It's a little native boy, Raven, my old next door neighbor. He then grabs a few of the coats from the coat hanger. I say to him.
"Are you stealing those coats?"
he says "Yes i am." He looks guilty and makes a run for the door. I grab him and put him in a headlock choke hold. He struggles and we wind up outside.
He passes out and I grab the coats. The door we just came out of seems to be gone. I then search for another door. I go around the side of the house and find a door leaning diagonally facing down. I open the door and see a solid brick wall.

 I then decide to go around the front. It is night time now and I come across a gate. on the other side of the gate is a fenced area with another gate on the other end leading towards the front door. I struggle with the first gate. The type of lock keeps changing, but i managed to open it somehow. I take a step through the gate and walk across the area towards the next one.
Just then i hear a voice.
"I See my son is doing a good deed for his friend."
i look to my right and leaning against the wall of Jaas's house is the Burger King.
"Fix your perception!" He says.
I then realize it's Father Gawn, but i don't recall how he looked.

_missing time_
*
   Damn cops
*
 I was in a car with a group of people. My brother was driving. We were in a sub-urban area. We came to some sort of checkstop.
" Can I see your liscence and registration please." The cop asked.
My brother started spazzing out and said "Why don't you just arrest me! I'm a criminal and a terrible person."
 "Everyone step out of the car please" Said the policeman. Everyone in the car was mumbling at my brother they were saying "Why couldn't he just keep his mouth shut"
 We all got out and I stepped to the back of the car. I had my hands raised. Then i thought "oh maybe i should put them down on the hood and lean over to be searched." So i leaned over to be searched. But the cop seemed to be gone, so did my brother. i looked down and noticed my left hand was actually on the back of some woman.
"Sorry" i said. And took my hand off her back and put it back on the rear of the car. There was a blond woman behind me. She seemed to be nice to me. but the other girls around the car were talking amongst themselves and pointing at the blond woman. They didn't like her and said she was a slut.
 Suddenly i noticed my hand was on the womans back again, and that my hand seemed to be sinking into her.
 "sorry" i said and took my hand away. I placed it back on the rear of the car.
 The girl to my right was writing a nasty note to the blond woman. She was going to pass it through the air and it would fly to the blond woman.
 I seemed to like the blond girl so I tried to intercept the note in the air. I tried to grab it but a gust of wind shot it right past my arm. i watched it float towards the blond girl who was suddenly with a man her age. They were walking away together. she was ignoring me now.
 "Maybe she IS a bitch" I thought. I thought Bitch, cause well.... I like sluts!
 Suddenly i noticed both my hands were leaning on two women. My hands were sinking into them. I pulled back and said "Oh shit. I'm sorry, I really am"
 The girl on the left turned around and said "It's ok... Why are you a woman all of a sudden?"

 The woman on the left was Asuka, i failed to recgnize her yet again.

* False Awakening
*
 I woke up in a dream room on a dream bed. A blue jaguar was in the room. It looked at me. I saw a human head and then it changed into a blue dog. It startled me. It seemed to read my fear and walked away angrily.
*
 Helping nomad And Raven*

 I was standing in a black space. A man appeared before me.
"Q!" I said. "What do you want now? how dare you interrupt my dream honeymoon!"
"Relax," he said "This won't take much time. I have dilated time so that this whole event will seem as a mere few seconds away from your honeymoon. I have and important mission for you."
"what is it?" I asked.
 "It seems That some Remote viewers tried to crash your party last night. Raven intercepted two gifts for you that were dark energy bombs."
 "really? i don't recall reading that." I said.
 "That's because you haven't read Ravens dream yet. Anyway those two are busy right now astral projecting at one of the remote veiwer bases. They are putting up a sheild that will block their attempts at psychic sabotage" he said.
 "well sounds like they have everything under control."
 " They're doing it all for you." he stated. "They've done a lot for you lately, can't you show a little more gratitude and at least help them for a bit?"
 "Of course!" I said.
 "well then. It will be your job to place a few of our own bombs around their area." I then saw an image of a grey ashtray in the shape of a dumb bell.
 Q snapped his fingers.

 I was covered in a blanket and Had forgotten much about what had happened before. I stood up under the blanket and searched for the edge.
 I found it and looked up. I was in a sort of office building. Raven and Nomad were flying around with these sheets that seemed to span the perimeter of the place.

 I had a few of these "bombs" in front of me. and these strange bowls filled with candy that was all black. Some little creature was flying around my head. It began picking up the Bombs and then placing them near computers. I then started placing these bowls of black candy on coffee tables. All around me people were at computers looking at dreamviews. A few of them were on couches asleep, or doing their remote veiwing. Nobody seemed to notice us.
 "Hurry up" Raven or nomad called to me. The little creature took the last bomb and i said "Wait! I know just the place to put that thing".
The critter whined and dropped the object in my hand. I then found a computer where a man was working at. I looked right at him, he didn't notice me. I then placed the object right by his computer. I don't remember anything after that.

*Dragon Quest*

 I was A dragon hovering above a maountain peak with two other Dragons. One was Dragon Gawn. There was talk about the other dragon going on a quest. I offered my services to help. Dragon Gawn hesited and said it might be too dangerous for me. I then said that with two of us, it would be less dangerous. Dragon Gawn then agreed. I flew off with the other dragon.

 Wish i remembered more of that one.

----------


## Man of Shred

notes:

-table
-Asuka?
-long dream, pokeball lunch
-yves
-video game.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Gathering*

 All I remember being at a table with the owner of the White Raven Emporium and a few other people.

* Asuka*

 I was in  a lovemaking dream with her. i won't give any details.

* Yves*

 In this dream i was working with an old co-worker. But we didn't work much, we seemed involved in some other task.

*
 Friendly ATM*

 I remember going up to an ATM to pull out cash. But it said I didn't have enough money to make a withdrawl. A receipt began printing out and suddenly loads of canadian cash began spilling out along with it. I began stuffing the cash into my pockets  nonchalantly. for a second i wondered if a camera would catch anything.
* Pokeball lunch*

 This dream started out. I was walking near a school field with a few people. I turned a corner of the school field and saw A there. I was thinking "WTF?!?!?!? did she track me down in real life or something?" I saw a big man with her. I thought it was P but i wasn't reading any bad vibes from him. Maybe she had moved onto someone better. Good for her, I was wondering when she'd lose the creep. For a second I thought the eal P might come along and cause trouble. A kind of looked at me and grabbed the guy she was with and walked away. "good" I thought, because it may have been too awkward eitherwise.

 Suddenly a Huge Grey Ball plummeted from the sky. It have grooves around it that reminded me of a pokeball. But this was HUGE! maybe big enough to contain a person inside. I had a feeling P may have been in there. I then Jumped on the Giant ball and opened it. I began punching the inside ready to drag whoever was in there out and give him a beating he'd never forget.
I soon realized i was tearing at a light substance. i pulled it out. It was a plastic bag! in the bag was a big BLT sandwich With cheese!

 I suddenly became very hungry and began wolfing down the sandwich. I had a feeling A was probably looking at me thinking "WTF?!?!?!?" I soon finished the sandwich. It was as if i hadn't eaten it at all. I was suddenly craving chocolate. I remembered i had gotten some free cash earlier so I went down another street towards what looked like a store.

 I went inside and found myself in some sort of restaurant that reminded me of White Spot. "nahh" i thought "Not really what i am looking for. I then went to find an exit. I went through a door and came across a staircase. Apparently it was a long exit. I climbed the stairs and began walking down a long hallway. The place felt like somebodies home. I found another set of stairs leading down, so i went that way. I spotted a room at the end of the stairs with a door leading outside. I walked into the room and noticed that at one end of the room a family all dressed in black were eating a meal together.
They were pale and had black marks on their face. They looked at me As i walked by. I looked at them and exited the building. Maybe they were a family of vampires?

 Outside i found myself in some sort of trailer park. The place was familiar and I knew i had dreamed in this place once before. no, TWICE before. In one of the dreams i was in a car and driving to a friends house I remember being in some sort of lot playing tether ball. or, Was I at the end of the tether ball whirling around it? In that dream I was running from someone, no I was flying with them. It was a dark sky and lighting was all around us. I was protecting a friend's apartment from this dark entity.  And in another dream I was driving to Robert R's place at his home by the sea. But THIS time it was a trailer park.

 I found that Banana had joined me in the walk through the trailer park. Two young children were with him. I knew i had helped them before but i did not recognise them. They too, had pale faces with black marks on their faces. I asked Banana if they were vampires. The walk also seemed familiar. i was sure i had walked with them on halloween through a camping ground.
Banana then mentioned it was halloween and that they were dressed up.
 I said yeah, i had a halloween last year, but strange... to me it seemed only like a couple of months ago. I can't remember where I walked after that. I do remember banana leaving me with the two kid. I talked to them briefly.
*
 Simpson's video game*

 I was with some family. My grandma and a woman that lives with her. We were watching someone play a video game. Maybe yves was playing it? On the screen i saw a video game version of me walking in a town that looked like it was from the Simpsons. I suddenly remembered that i had had a dream similar to the game. In that dream I was walking around in a town that looked like it was from the simpsons. I came to a T intersection with a forest. and just then Krusty the clown Started attacking me and knocked me out of the dream.

 I found the video game scene interesting so i walked closer to the screen. A small dog was jumping at me. I was playing with it. It was play biting my hands and I playfully knocked it's head around. Eventually i told it to back off. I went in sat in front of the TV screen. The video game version of me was walking up to a T intersection with a forest just beyond that.
I said to the person playing "Weird. I had a dream just like this game! when i came to this section of the dream Krusty the clown came out and attacked me"
 As if on cue. Krusty the clown appeared out of nowhere, he kind of just materialized before my character and moved towards him. Then scene on the screen began going back and forth until it phased into blackness.
 "Woah!" i said. I noticed I was also nervelessly biting my nails. My grandma walked up to me and took my hand. She was watching it and began holding it. It looked like she was going to put my hand in her mouth so i pulled it away. "She's just trying to heal your injury" the one lady (Asuka) in the room said. I looked at my hand and saw there was a chunk of skin missing. My grandma then sat back down.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *
>  Friendly ATM*
> 
>  I remember going up to an ATM to pull out cash. But it said I didn't have enough money to make a withdrawl. A receipt began printing out and suddenly loads of canadian cash began spilling out along with it. I began stuffing the cash into my pockets  nonchalantly. for a second i wondered if a camera would catch anything.
> * Pokeball lunch*



Please tell me where this wondrous ATM is...  ::D: 





> This dream started out. I was walking near a school field with a few people. I turned a corner of the school field and saw A there. I was thinking "WTF?!?!?!? did she track me down in real life or something?" I saw a big man with him. I thought it was P but i wasn't reading any bad vibes from him. Maybe she had moved onto someone better. Good for her, I was wondering when she'd lose the creep. For a second I thought the eal P might come along and cause trouble. A kind of looked at me and grabbed the guy she was with and walked away. "good" I thought, because it may have been too awkward eitherwise.



Did you notice if A had a dark energy aura?  I was wondering if the healing sessions have been helping.

----------


## Man of Shred

No, her image was crystal clear as opposed to being shrouded in darkness. Actually i think that was the first time i remembered looking at her clearly.  think your healing seems to be working.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. good job on the recall. so fascinating!

----------


## Man of Shred

*Dream 1*

 I am in a living room. Raven knight is prying a cork out of a champagne bottle. it shoots off and i see strings of color float through the room. And later I am with Nomad I tell him i want to show him something in my private study.
*
 Dream 2*

 I am a point of single consciousness. I am floating along a trail by a lake. I am drawn towards a house on the trail. i float into the house and enter a dream body. There is two people with me. We are in an intense discussion about dreaming. Someone gets the idea to administer a drug via needle. The effect is supposed to knock one person out of the dream. I seem to remember having done this before. But for some reason i am uncomfortable with the idea. Each of us suddenly had a giant needle in our hands. I stab someones leg with it but the needle seems blunt. I watch the person pass out.

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a series of Walms liike FAs

*Flying*

 Just a fragment of flying around in some giant arena. I was really happy and exhilerated about something. I wish i remembered what it was.

* Back in the arena*

 I was standing back in the arena watching someone fly around they were singing. the sound was echoing all over the place.

*Backyard*

 I was in the backyard of my house in my inner world. I was playing with 3 dogs. A shaggy dog, a pittull, and a doberman. I was knocking their heads around and they were play biting me. I did this for a few minutes when i noticed a woman lying on the ground. I had a feeling she was a stranger to me.

 I leaned closer to her. her eyes opened and she seemed to recognize me. She grabbed me with her arms and said "Robert, you're such a sweet boy."
Then she kissed me I became semi lucid. she seemed a bit transparent but she felt real. I then lay on top of her and began making out with her. it felt so vivid i got lost in what i was doing. I felt a force above me knock me out of the dream

*False awakening*

 "robert!" I heard my name being called by my dad. I got up. His voice had come from the downstairs living room. Why was he down there? I walked into the living room. he was sitting on a couch. I thought i had moved the couch out already..

 He said "I know it seems early but the clock up stairs is accurate, and this one is 10 minutes behind." I looked at the clock and it read 6:47. He then got up and started walking towards upstairs. I followed him. I did an RC just to be sure. I plugged my nose but couldn't breathe. I then tried to float upwards. I jumped and then landed almost instantly. "strange" i thought, "I was sure this was a dream."

*2nd False Awakening*

 I had my eyes closed but i was awoken by loud rock music. I kept my eyes closed. Was i wearing headphones? It didn't feel like it.  I became lucid and focused on the song. I wanted it to change. Then it changed into another song seamlessly as if it were written into the music. Then i wanted it to change rapidly and finish. every new bar was a different song that fit perfectly with the previous song. they were all popular rock tunes. It then ended perfectly. I then slipped into SP and focused on the SP without waking myself up. 

* 3rd False awakening*

 I awoke in my room again. There were posters on the wall. I began focusing on them. I didn't recognise any of the posters. I thought it was strange, because i hadn't put up any posters in my room. i was watching the posters and noticed little critters in them moving around.

*Open mic*

 I was at an open mic. I saw my brother was setting up his guitar. It was in a few pieces and he assembled his guitar. i noticed it was a 22 fret nylon guitar. I then noticed a guy beside me had a guitar that looked like a Paul Gilbert custom guitar, it had painted "F" holes on the body. But it was smaller. I asked the guy if it was a PG custom? he said no, it was a new metallica or megadeth custom or something. He then showed me the headstock. There was a painting on it. I saw a forest setting wehre little elves live in little houses. They became animated and began splashing in a stream.

*Youtube*

 I was at my cousin's house on his computer. I wanted to listen to Helloween  : Judas. So i found it and started playing it. My cousin came in and said he wanted to play a song. I said OK go ahead. He then just stood there. I said, well wasn't he going to play it? he then said i had to restart it first and run some tax evation program.

 The last 6 dreams happened within the span of less than an hour.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Cool that you remembered so many dreams. Isn't it funny that we are both musicians, and both read our dreams at open mic's? I just realized that!

----------


## Majinaki

> Cool that you remembered so many dreams. Isn't it funny that we are both musicians, and both read our dreams at open mic's? I just realized that!



Holy crap?! ::shock:: , whats that like? thats gotta take alotta nerves to do... shit im getting quakey and jittery just thinking about having to do that... the DV community surprises me every other day

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Holy crap?!, whats that like? thats gotta take alotta nerves to do... shit im getting quakey and jittery just thinking about having to do that... the DV community surprises me every other day



Well, I have been acting since I was 17... I used to be scared, but it thrilled me. Now, I will go completely batshit insane onstage, and then just walk off and giggle, while everyone just sits there with their eyes bugging out. HAHAHAHA

You should perform stuff.

I can't speak for MoSh, but I do know he has big cahones. HAHAHAHA

----------


## Man of Shred

*Thank you VLT*

I was at some bar and I only had a quarter in my pocket. i looked over at a vlt machine. I said "fuck it, it's just a quarter" and put it in the VLT machine. I was plaing a game where you only had to match up 2 or more animals in order to win. I pressed the button and i saw two displays rolls by lots of symbols and animals. I saw one symbol stop and the other one that stopped was a rare wild symbol. It started calculating what i had one. it was beeping slow and then the beeping sped up. I watched as the display of my winnings reached just past $1,000. I said to someone "Oh wow!, that's pretty darn good for playing with only one credit." The guy looked at the screen and he said "Woah... that's lucky". I then hit the button to print out my winnings.

*Spying*

 I was on a laptop in my inner world. I was channeling Q he was showing me visions and voices that A and P were planning something... and it wasn't good. I was typing into the laptop what he was telling me. He also said if I don't remember what I types, Nomad could always have a look at what i typed in a dream since he had better recall.

* Night*

 I was walking on a stret at nightime with Nomad and Asuka. But Asuka was appearing as a man. I had no idea who she was but i seemed to KNOW. Me and nomad were talking about something important but i forgot what it was all about. later I said "I saw your new sig at DV... way to quote yourself from my dream."
 He laughed. "well how about I remember some of this conversation we are having and you can do the same from my dream."
 "Deal" i said.
 "well man, I'm off to do something else... I'll see ya"
 "bye" i said and he left.

 I was still walking with the other man. WE sat down on a bench. The person seemed impressed with me. But i was suddenly someone else. Well I was ME. but there were a completely different set of memories, history and motivations. I was then telling the person, how much I really dislike most people and that i found most of them petty and stupid. I sighed "but then... This shared dreaming stuff started to happen..."

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had the strangest thought yesterday, with a weird random urgency, I thought:
*I have to talk to Nomad and Raven.*

Then I thought, "What the hell? I am Nomad! Is that one of MoSh's thoughts?

----------


## Man of Shred

must be the selenite...

----------


## Man of Shred

Didn't have time to type dreams

 notes: 

 Dad smoking.
 Weird AI, Helloween - Judas, Banana bread.
 Asuka's Pregnant?
 Bro, and playing guitar
 I fight Chucky from Child's play.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Whoah. Dream children.  I wondered if we could make dream babies!

----------


## Man of Shred

nomad- you said pixy was talking about a dream nursery.

 thursday mornings dreams:

*Dad frag*

 All I remember is walking in didsbury. I'm walking out of an alleyway close to a local store called the "Hi-Ho" and I Spot my dad in a white van smoking a cigarette. I don't remember much after that.


*Where Am I?*

 I was standing around in some weird house. There were a few people around me. I remember climbing some steps and talking to a computer with AI. I was saying something to it and it started laughing at what i said and It even made a joke. It's voice was kind of like a black man... maybe a black man nerd.

I said "No way! this Aint no AI It's too intelligent for that". I climbed the steps and there was a man with brown hair with me, and he had a beard. he reminded me of Bill Hicks. Suddenly i heard this music. It was helloween - Judas. I was headbanging along with it and singing. "JUDAS!!! I have blood of jesus christ. JUDAS!!! sitting in the government. Judas!!! Ruling with and Iron hand. JUDAS!!!! YOU will be the one who's CRUCIFIEEEEEDDD!"

 I was singing and I came downnstairs. My brother was on a couch and eating banana bread. I said i wanted some. I noticed that Asuka was behind me and she told me that she would go get some for me. she walked away and I don't remember anything after that.

*Asuka Pregnant?*

  I remember hearing an awful sound and walking into a bathroom. Asuka was over the toilet throwing up. Suddenly my perception changed to me puking over the toilet and then suddenly i was standing behind her again.

 "Why are you puking Asuka.. you're an astral body or soul... you don't get sick do you?" She turned her head and looked at me with a 
"Whaaa?" look on her face. She then put both hands over her mouth and began puking again.

 Q appeared. "Bravo lad!" he stated.

 "What?" I asked. I was confused.

 "She obviously had morning sickness... I think she's pregnant."

 "Impossible." I said. "She doesn't even have a physical body to get pregnant with."

 "True..." he said." But she has an astral body. As do you one. And the way you guys go at it often EVERY NIGHT, even if she was a 3rd density being she'd surely be pregnatn by now. It's only logical, As tuvok would say, That she'd be pregnant by now."

 Asuka looked up at me for a moment and smiled at me. Did Q and her Plan this as a practical joke?

 "Oh it's no joke, I assure you" Q said, reading my thoughts. You and her have created a child. A bit of astral energy from you and a bit of astral energy from her and VOILA. you now have a little bun in the Astral oven. awww isn't that sweet?"

 "Don't be ridiculous." I said. "I can't be a father. I only remember half or less of my dreams, how can you expect me to raise a dream child?"

 "You don't have to remember every detail to raise it." he laughed. "You don't even remember your own Wedding to Asuka, that doesn't mean it wasn't a success... Look at it this way. You wanted a dream girlfriend, a dream wife, So isn't it the next logical step you have a dream child?". I shuddered at how pathetic my life had become...

 I don't remember anything after.

*Outdoor music festival.*

 All I remember is being outside at some sort of festival. I remember talking to Bro from MM but I don't remember much of the conversation.

 Later i was playing guitar from an amp. Someone was complaining I was too loud and that other people were annoyed. They didn't seem annoyed. I walked with my wireless guitar over to the front of the crowd and jammed a few chords. I could barely hear the amp from all that distance that I wondered what the person had been complaining about.

*Fighting Chucky*

 This Dream started out... I was at someones house And I recognized Garret from AA. I realized. I had a beer bottle with me, but he didn't seem to mind.

 I walked through a doorway towards a staircase. On my left the house seemed void like it was still under construction. I heard a Voice from above me. I looked up and behind me. There was a chucky Doll standing on a little dark ledge that came from the wall near the ceiling. He jumped down over my head and landed in front of my feet.

 "How are you friend" he said and he laughed. I was terrified, so I kicked him. He flew up to the ceiling from my kick and landed on the floor. He then morphed into a blond guy that seemed familiar. "Why don't you like me, my friend?"  he said. I was still skeptical so i Hit him in the face.

 I punched at him again but he blocked. We then went right up the staircase punching and blocking. He seemed shocked that I was trying to fight him. I wanted to kill him actually. We came to a landing up the steps. And on the edge, Was the blackness of the rest of the house under construction. It was a good job so I threw him off of the landing. I watched him hit the ground hard. I looked like he had broken a couple bones. But instead he got up. He was in pain tho.

 He looked at me with silent rage. "That's it" he said. "you're gonna get it" he then grabbed something like a nanchuck off of the wall. I grabbed a bo staff and threatened him. He then sat down in a chair kind of flustered. I sat down too. I looked at his weapon again. Now, It was a propane tank. I read the warning label.

_In case of propane explosion. Please leave the premises in at least 4 hours._

 "Yeah right" I thought. "you want to be off the premises 4 minutes before that think explodes..."

----------


## Raven Knight

Thanks for coming to help me in my dream.  ::hug::   ::thanks::

----------


## Portalboat

> Asuka Pregnant?




0_o

Sooo, will the child have a physical body or just be in the dream world?

----------


## Man of Shred

just a dream body duhh.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from friday morning.
*
 Portals?*

 Just a vague dream of going through many wormholes. Warriortiger and loaf are with me at some point.

*Computer*

 I was sitting on a computer reading about the previous dream i had. A presence is behind me. He puts his hand on my shoulder. It's lonewolf. But i wake up too fast because i have to go to the washroom.
*
 City*

 I'm on the rooftop in a big city. My brother is with me. He is fighting a lot of zombies.

 Later I am at an out door cafe with my cousin. I am on his computer looking at pictures. In the pictures are me and what I think is A but it's really Asuka. I really like the pictures because i look happy in them.
*
 Drunk Driving*

 I was in some car drinking MGD. I was on my way to pick someone up. I find a place to park but i have a bit of trouble parking. I keep switching from forward to reverse until i am finally parked. I realize I'm picking friends up from an AA meeting. I throw my MGD bottle in the backseat. It is half full but no beer spills out.

 T enters the car with a child and some other people. I am apprehensive about driving them since they don't drink and I am slightly drunk. More people pile into the car and I begin to feel really guilty. I go to tell T of my dilemma, That i don't want to drive them this way. Before i say it she says "I know... And it's ok"
*
 Language Confusion*

 I'm in a city at night walking with someone and Asuka. I don't realise it's Asuka tho. She is in an elaborate Kimono with her hair tied up similar to the picture in Raven's wedding dream. She say's something. '... Tokoro de"
I say "Who's place are we going? I recognise that word. tokoro. I remember that lesson. To say 'my place' you say 'Watashi no tokoro de".

 The people with me just give me a confused look.
*
 Lost*

 A very vague dream where i am driving with my brother. But then i lose him and I am stranded in a strange town. It reminds me of a similar dream. I try to find some money to make a phone call to call my brother. I go into some casino and rung into someone i know.

*Alex*

 I'm reading a dream by Alex and in his dream i am a mindless dream character. He keeps braggin how he made me do chores for him.
I log off and check my dream journal. Someone has given my DJ only 1 star and a thumbs down. I get mad and decide to play starcraft. But when i look for the game there are multiple icons for SC and i don't know which one to pick.

* Saturday morning dream*

 I am in a large city at night. It reminds me of calgary. On the other side of town a big war is going on. I hear and see lots of bombs being dropped until half of the city is a wall of fire. Asuka tells me we should leave the city and not get involved.

*Sunday morning dream* 

 Some dream where i am in some house. My friend Robert R has a metal band and they are playing awesome music. Later i am running down some streets with some friends. I decide to leave them and turn back for something. I then run into a dog that I am playing with. The dream diverges and instead of meeting a dog I meet Asuka.

----------


## Julie

> I'm reading a dream by Alex and in his dream i am a mindless dream character. He keeps braggin how he made me do chores for him.
> I log off and check my dream journal. Someone has given my DJ only 1 star and a thumbs down. I get mad and decide to play starcraft. But when i look for the game there are multiple icons for SC and i don't know which one to pick.



Actually, I have been reading your DJ and I think it is great!  :smiley:   ::thumbup::   ::thumbup::  I give it two thumbs up and FIVE stars!  ::D:  So... the mentions of Nomad, Raven, and Loaf are really them sharing a dream with you?  My friend wants to share dreams with me and I find the topic quite fascinating!  Hopefully I can share a dream with someone someday.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Actually, I have been reading your DJ and I think it is great!    I give it two thumbs up and FIVE stars!  So... the mentions of Nomad, Raven, and Loaf are really them sharing a dream with you?  My friend wants to share dreams with me and I find the topic quite fascinating!  Hopefully I can share a dream with someone someday.



Yes i share dreams with Nomad and Raven regularly. And thanks for being nice :smiley: . You are more than welcome to share dreams with me.  ::hug::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Whoah. Dream children.  I wondered if we could make dream babies!




... Nomad. Have you forgotten that I'm a dude? WTF man.. That's just... sick :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> So... the mentions of Nomad, Raven, and Loaf are really them sharing a dream with you?



Probably me less, I'm still trying to get my head around all of this stuff.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Bridge*

 I was in a truck with some people on a strange landscape. It was a weird sandy place with strange rocks sticking up from the sandy surface. The rocks had grooves that were filled with sand. We were driving on a strange wooden Bridge with a large gap in the middle. The person driving wanted to jump it with the truck. I didn't want to try it so I left the truck.

 I walked onto one of the rock formations and studied it. All the details were very vivid.

*Take me home.*

 Non lucid with Nomad. We went into some Community event hall. Lots of people were there. Nomad goes over to a table where there is a brown haired girl i recognize, she has freckles. He talks to her and another woman sitting there. He comes back to me and we leave.

 He starts driving and suddenly I think he's my waking life brother. I'm in the backseat and I am tired. I lay down and Wait to be driven home. My brother Stops at our old friends house from Chilliwack named Gary. I tell him "haven't you smoked enough weed already man. Take me home I just want to sleep" He pulls up and I just lay there and fall asleep. Once i fall asleep in the dream i wake up for real.

 The Freckled woman was Asuka.
*
Strange Place*

 All I remember is being in a strange place with some guy I know from town. We were in a building of some sort. He handed me keys to a locked off room. He wanted me to get him some monkey bars from that room. I took the keys and went to where he wanted me to go.
*
Trippy Lucid.*

 I was in sleep Paralysis. I focused on my dream body and entering. I began percieving going through a sort of vortex. White energy lines were spinning around me. I saw a hole at the end of the vortex. I went up against the whole and I was looking at a picture of a scene. In the scene i was staring at a bedroom floor with something like a coat or a sleeping bad on the ground. I focused in what was on the ground. I began to move it with my thoughts. It flipped over and I was suddenly inside the dream room.

 I made it flip over with my mind again. I brought it to life. It had blue patches. I looked like a sleeping bag with legs. It's legs were made of fabric. It began moving on it's own volition And I followed it through a hole in the wall. I came out onto a street that was made of blankets. The lawn was made of green blankets. A walking pathway made of small sleeping bags that led to a Road made of larger sleeping bags. I noticed the path made a sharp corner to go around the house. On that path was a brown haired woman that seemed translucent. She was floating along the path with her eyes closed and arms by her sides. I thought 'What the hell is this?"
 I lost Lucidity shortly after.

*Pillow Monster*

 There was a mech like creature in front of me. But it wasn't a steel mech. It was made of cardboard boxes and blankets. There was a person inside. The man who got me barred from the bar on new years night. Looks like he wanted to fight. I ran up and kicked the mech where it's balls might be. I hit cardboard. I grabbed the cardboard and ripped it out of his suit. There were more pieces of blankets and cardboard so i ripped them all out one by one Until I could see the man in the suit. He had pillows around his arms but i jumped up and started pounding his face. I forget what happened after.

*Party*

 I was in a living room with a couple of kids. There were balloons all around and I felt like i was at a kids birthday party or something. I blew up some balloons for the Kids. But they popped them right away. I then tried blowing up two balloons at once. They were halfway full of air when i realized i was using too much pressure that i woke up.

* Food*

 All I remember is walking around my house while eating a burrito of some sort. I was pacing around while I ate, I was looking for someone.

----------


## Raven Knight

> [COLOR=DarkOrchid]
> *
> Trippy Lucid.*
> 
>  I was in sleep Paralysis. I focused on my dream body and entering. I began percieving going through a sort of vortex. White energy lines were spinning around me. I saw a hole at the end of the vortex. I went up against the whole and I was looking at a picture of a scene. In the scene i was staring at a bedroom floor with something like a coat or a sleeping bad on the ground. I focused in what was on the ground. I began to move it with my thoughts. It flipped over and I was suddenly inside the dream room.
> 
>  I made it flip over with my mind again. I brought it to life. It had blue patches. I looked like a sleeping bag with legs. It's legs were made of fabric. It began moving on it's own volition And I followed it through a hole in the wall. I came out onto a street that was made of blankets. The lawn was made of green blankets. A walking pathway made of small sleeping bags that led to a Road made of larger sleeping bags. I noticed the path made a sharp corner to go around the house. On that path was a brown haired woman that seemed translucent. She was floating along the path with her eyes closed and arms by her sides. I thought 'What the hell is this?"
>  I lost Lucidity shortly after.



That was us out there! (Allison, Nomad, and me) and you probably saw Allison, but you were still tripping on green smoke.  ::barf::  In spite of that you still got lucid!  Nice. :bravo:

----------


## Man of Shred

*Music on a beach*

 I was on some Beach. I was looking at the other end of a vortex. It looked like a multi colored energy funnel. I must have just come from there. I watched it swirl as it slowly got smaller and vanished. I looked up and there were these strange blocks sitting in the sky. I flew up and looked at them from a distance. The blocks formed a particular graph in the sky. It reminded me of music Stave. The blocks began moving in succession and began playing music.

 It was the opening piano line of SOS by ABBA.  There were some notes missing. The first note was a single note instead of a third. I flew up to the first note and touched an invisible screen. A block appeared there, it was another note, but it sounded off. I plced it until I heard the correct harmonization of the line. I spent some time filling in the missing notes. I then played the whole sequence. I was excited when the music got to a fast arpeggiated part. The note blocks jumped up and down after another one by one.
*
Sand console*

 In this dream i was on a different beach. I was looking at a giant computer console that stuck up from the sand. Scrolling across it were all these letters and numbers i didn't understand.

*Weird woman*

 I was in some house cottage. There was a creepy woman who looked like the woman from Raven's dream when she fought in Loaf's inner world.



 I was in a living room and This Woman walked by with a small girl with black hair. The woman Was Ranting and Raving about something. for some reason i thought they were actors in a TV show like "little house on the prairie" or something. The Creepy woman took the child into anohter room and locked the door. 

 Suddenly I heard music blaring through the house. It was some heavy metal music. I thought maybe the music was a cue for the show to start. or it's theme. The music was so loud that i thought a band was playing. I ran out of the living room and into the kitchen looking for the band. But instead i saw a huge Stereo System on the counter.

*???*

 Vague impression of Having sex with someone.

*Kiss*

 I remember the face of Asuka blowing me a kiss. As soon as she blew A noise in my real room woke me up.

*
 Chasing Gump
* 

 I was in egypt Running Behind Forrest Gump. He was Running, as usual, And I was following him up a sandy path that went upwards. People were yelling and making fun of him. They were yelling things like "you Run like an idiot... Keep running dumbass... YOU SUCK"

 As he kept running, I became Gump... looking through his eyes. And then suddenly I was a pharaoh being carried up a Sandy path by slaves. I was sitting on some Pharaoh cart. We came To a small pyramid in the path. It was hidden. My brother was buried there. I said to my slaves "I will do my family name great Justice. The Pyramid Built in My honor shall be Admired by the entire earth for eons!" Then flames Shot out of my eyes.
*
Limo Crash*

 I was in my inner world looking at a street from 3rd person view. I was watching a long white limo I was driving. I couldn't turn it properly and watched it turn too shard right into some sort of Dump truck.

 After the crash i was standing behind the kimo looking at the scene. i panicked and went to run across the street towards my house, But the travick was too fast and heavy. A guy called Loaf, flew right out of the crash and when he landed he was on a bicycle. He pedaled over to me with Rage in his eyes. he yelled.

 "the crash victims are going to Kick your ass. If they won't I WILL". He then shook his head and pedaled away. I saw an opening in the line of traffic and I ran across the street and into my yard. I stopped at the garage veins pumping with adrenaline. I thought "if people are going to fight me. I better practice."

 I then went into the opening moves of my Tiger and Crane form. Asuka came out of the house, gave me a puzzled look. "oi, Rob! Nani shitte no?" (hey, Robert WHat the hell are you up to?)

 I said I was getting ready to fight the people that i killed in the limo crash. Asuka looked towards the street and saw a bunch of people trying to run into my yard but bouncing off an invisible shield. "Mou" (geez) she said, rolled her eyes and walked back into the house.
*
Meeting Lucidja*

 I was standing on the Surface of the moon. Q was standing nearby with Asuka. I was looking at Lucid Ja. Asuka said "Give him the gift". I then Dropped a necklace in his hand with a stone attached to it.  "This will help keep the dark energies away from your dreams." I told him.
*
Weird Show*

 Some strange man was with me in a room. I was watching TV and the guy gave me a weird look at what i was watching. I thought i was watching some Anime. But everyone on the screen was normal. I was suddenly in the scene. I was standing on the step of a huge stone building. The easter bunny walked by but he was an entire shade of Green. then i Saw Santa clause, he too was entirely a shade of dark green.
*
 Getting Kicked out.*

 I was in some community hall. A swarm of middle aged women began crowding in. A man came up to me and told me and my friends to get out because all the old people were about to have an orgy. I was pissed of I had to leave.  want to stay and watch so i could laugh at them. Another man joined him and began pushing us out. I saw Richard Hoagland walking in the doors as I was leaving. I said "see you later Richard". He waited for a moment and said . "I'll see you later Robert."
*
Raven on skype*

 I Was Chatting with Raven. I told her that i didn't remember the dream where me and her Escorted Asuka back to my inner world. "Really?" she said "We had one helluva time trying to get her there safely"

*Asuka on Facebook*

 I was on Facebook Chatting to Asuka. She had a cheezy anime picture where she was smiling. She acted like a total internet noob. It was fun tho.

*The mad man from Hang Feng Restaurant*

 Just a flash of being in a meat freezer in some restaurant. A chines man Was waving a bag full of frozen meat about. "I hate working for this goddamn Hang feng" He looked at my dad and said "It's all your fault."
The man then began hitting my dad over th head with the bag of frozen meat.

 somehow i got outside and was staring at the building. And then later i was eating a steak made by the crazy man. There was a portion of the steak that wasn't cooked. It was completely raw and it tasted funny. I spat it out. Maybe it was something in the meat that made him go crazy?

----------


## Raven Knight

> [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]
> *Weird woman*
> 
>  I was in some house cottage. There was a creepy woman who looked like the woman from Raven's dream when she fought in Loaf's inner world.
> 
>  I was in a living room and This Woman walked by with a small girl with black hair. The woman Was Ranting and Raving about something. for some reason i thought they were actors in a TV show like "little house on the prairie" or something. The Creepy woman took the child into anohter room and locked the door. 
> 
>  Suddenly I heard music blaring through the house. It was some heavy metal music. I thought maybe the music was a cue for the show to start. or it's theme. The music was so loud that i thought a band was playing. I ran out of the living room and into the kitchen looking for the band. But instead i saw a huge Stereo System on the counter.



You might not remember it, but from my point of view in this dream it looks like you kicked her sorry ass right out of there!  ::D:  I took up the ass kicking where you left off.  Damn!  I thought I sent her from Loaf's world to the void and now she's back?!  Well, she's gone again!  Hopefully permanently this time!  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Don't have enough time to type all the details so i will have to paraphrase 2 dreams.

* Leo Zagami*

 In this dream i had a long discussion With Illuminati Whistleblower Leo Zagami. He tried to Recruit me into the Illuminati (he is currently controlled by them and being tortured for spilling their secrets.) He telepathically tells me while he gives a false recruitment sales pitch, That the Illuminati plan is to destroy Me, nomad's, And Ravens dream shares before they catch the public eye. He says they will fail if we continually stick together no matter what. They will try to divide us to conquer us. Pit us against eachother etc. He said to monitor our thoughts of hate towards one another, and to also watch out for DCs that aren't us but will masquerade as us. It will be a difficult time ahead but if we survive, we will emerge as strong as ever.
*
 Vex in my inner world*

 I was wandering around in a basement in my house. I was in my inner world. I turned to a living room area and spotted a short brown haired woman looking around. She was admiring the details of the walls. She was amused by something. It was vex. She turned and found me looking at her. She looked sort of surprised.

 "Why are you, in my dream?" She asked. "I thought you were able to keep me out for good."

"I know," I said. "it was so for a while, but now This keeps happening."
 "What keeps happening?" she asked. I hesitated for a while because i didn't want to freak her out.

 "THIS keeps happening. Us winding up in the same dream. Sometimes i notice these but i don't always tell you about them. I don't wanna freak you out or anything."

 " oh you mean that wedding dream? that was very vague, I'd hardly call it a real sync."

 "That's not the only one..." i trailed off. She crossed her arms and gave me a most penetrating look.

 "Well?" she asked. "On with it already, Don't waste this wonderful lucid dream i am having."

 "Sorry, i said and sat down on a couch. I motioned to a chair behind her. She sat down. " Well, First there was the dogs, Which i told you about already. Second was When i became lucid on a beach, there were many DCs on the beach. That morning i read you had also had a dream about being on a beach with lots of DC's around."

 "Ok," she said and nodded.

 "Remember the beach?" i added. Her eyes suddenly widened as if remembering. "...Was our old meeting place! I had not intentionally tried to meet you there that time.  And then there was one where i was being kidnapped by some serial killer, one your your old dream themes i might add, and then i ran off an escaped through a park. Then you had a dream about picking up garbage in a park and seeing some man in a hurry, but you didn't recognize me. 

It seemed to just happen on it's own. I didn't know whether to tell you or not. I figured wait a bit, and see if you would come around. I gave you time and then you started coming by my DJ again. I waited still until i pointed out that minor sync. When Really i should have said everything else from the get go. If your mad at me That's fine. Just say so this time. so that I really understand what you mean."

 "I'm not mad at all." She said. She crossed her legs. "Quite the contrary actually. It doesn't really bother me. This is actually kind of interesting... But what I don't understand is WHY this is happening." She looked at me as if expecting to answer.

 "Well, honestly, I have no idea. But I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. Since it seems to happen by itself, I suggest to just let it to continue and see what happens. Last time that I tried to fight all hell broke loose. But that is the past. This is now."

 "Right." She said. "I probably won't remember this tho." She looked down and away. "she probably won't either when she reads this dream" I thought to myself.

 "That's alright." I said. "You may read this and go 'wtf' and just ignore me for another few years. but hey, I'd rather take a risk like that and do it. I'm tired of fear and hiding. I'm just gonna be myself when it comes to this. Some people will laugh at it, and others will get freaked out by it, but that is their lot. not mine."

 "well what do you think I should do?" She asked. 

 "well, keep doing what you have been. You told me you for now, just wanted to learn more about your sub conscious mind. And you're learning. But i can tell from your recent long lucids that you are discovering there is a lot more than just your unconcious mind at work when it comes to dreaming. You're one lucid where a DC told you that a particular dreamscape can last for several years. THAT was no normal DC, that Entity was real and shared something of value with you. And then your last lucid where you merged with an angelic being. You wanted to put off lucidity for a while because it was frightening." I said.

 "That's true," she said and looked down. " It did frighten me."

 "And so did our previous dream syncs. It scared me too. and look what I accomplished when i gave into fear? Absolutely nothing." She gave me a dirty look. "I'm not trying to call you down vex. i'm not trying to say you are wasting your dreaming skills. Quite the opposite. I've noticed you had a natural ability to dream travel from the get go.  I'm just trying to warn you how dangerous fear and willful ignorance can be. I'm a prime example of that. Even if you don't pursue it directly, or you ignore the syncs you are having with me and other people. This will come up and kick you in the ass every time. I'm telling you this a friend and fellow dreamer."

 "Fine" she said and crossed her arms again. " Just don't push shit on me."

 "I know." i said. "Like I said just keep doing what you are doing. Pursue your dreams with your continued skepticism, but also leave it open to interpretation. Neither ignore it nor let it overwhelm you. Balance your perspectives Vex.  And whether you like me or not, know that you have a friend in me that you can ask. And if I don't have an answer I have lots of dream traveling friends to refer you to..." Asuka came downstairs and said.

 "Oh you're home?" she said and sat beside me on the couch. She threw her arms around me. and looked at vex. "any more zombie attacks?" Asuka asked vex.

 "not that I recall." vex muttered, she obviously didn't remember. "But i'd kill em all if they were here."

 Asuka laughed and kissed me on the cheek. I looked over at vex. She was looking at me and Asuka with a displeased look.

 "Not now Asuka." I said. "You're grossing out our guest. She doesn't like dreams where she has to witness loving couples." Asuka backed off and bowed her head in apology and said the japanese equivalent of "sorry about that".

* Fly with me Roarga'an*

 "anyway vex." i said." don't waste this dream on boring ol me now. go off and fly somewhere or something." She seemed to be falling asleep in her chair. I walked over to her... she really was asleep!. I tapped her on the shoulder to wake her up. Her head went up and she opened her eyes. They were glowing a fiery red. I jumped back 10 ft.

 "Why don't you fly with me Roarga'an" she said. Her voice was different. It was godly and demonic at the same time.

 "WHAAA?" i said "Don't tell me you were reading Nomad's dreams. I hate it when he calls me that. I think dungeons and dragon type names are retarded anyway. please don't call me that." Vex stood up. Small flames shot out of her eyes. Another vex was still asleep in the chair. The Fire lady had walked out of her. The sleeping vex faded out of the dream.

 "You mean you don't remember your own name Roarga'an" She said and smoke poured out of her mouth. " but YES! flying is a good idea." She floated upwards. Her body began glowing red. Then vex changed into the Cartoon Joker and began flying in circles and began cackling like the joker from the cartoon series. It was so loud and deafening. Her laughter hit me like waves of energy. I stumbled somewhat at the shock of the sound waves. They produced a strange effect in my Astral Body. I began getting sick as Joker-vex continued to circle the room in flight, laughing her head off. I felt like i was going to throw up. A snake came out of my mouth. it fell on the ground,
and grew larger about my height. It was another me. A serpent version of me. He looked At vex and roared.

 My perception split for a while. I was both standing and watching the scene. and also Roarga'an. My roarga'an self went to a door on the one wall of the basement and flung it open. Ge went through and Vex followed. Outside roarga'an yelled "I AM NAGA" and grew into a large green snake with wings and a cobra head. Vex morphed into a phoenix bird. Her wings were A flame. I saw through Naga me's eyes looking down at the door that flapped shut that led to the basement from outside. I was suddenly my normal Astral body looking at my naga self and Phoenix-vex. They both took into the sky like they were old friends. I woke up then.
*
 Templars*

 Long dream where i was captured by templars. They threatened to kill me if I dodn't join the. I told them go ahead I'll post these dreams and their plans and my death will just serve as evidence to their organizations existence. I said they should all kill themselves and let me and my friends dream in peace. I also told them I'll become more powerful in death. I even told them if they killed me, nomad, and raven, the rest of the world would discover the dream sharing reality anyway. It's a part of a global conciousness Awakening that is far beyond thier control. Their only effort that would make a sligth difference is to make us look like charlatans.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Absolutely amazing. The conversation recall, intense. Wow. Those bastards are gunning for us, eh? Ah, fuck 'em. 

And vex changed into her Shadow Self, then her Beast Self. Wow. And you remember now!

And the Templar dream!!! 

I have one to post also, when they came to tempt me. I haven't finished writing it yet.

----------


## Man of Shred

low recall.

*stone path*

 I remember talkingg to A giant made up of stones. all the stones were large. kind of like the big stones stacked in the background of this picture.
in this picture.



 And then Later I was being walked at night time down a stone path. The stones resonated with an energy i could feel. They were magical stones on the path. but the didn't appear to be doing anything magical. Still they were.

 Later On I enter some sort of building. A presence is behind me (Asuka). I'm trying to find my way somewhere. I see Sigourney weaver (the version of her from Avatar) adn i think it's a good idea to follow her around the building. Maybe she knows a shortcut? She goes through a door. I walk through after her but she's gone. I then wander through hallways, rooms, and doors. At one point i am walking and i find a ledge that drops down a floor. I go around and I come to a table in a library. There is a crippled guy there that I once seen in my inner world. WE have a strange conversation about something. As I'm typing this i can feel more memories are trying to emerge but they won't break through.
*
 Old Town.*

 I'm walking in chilliwack where my mom used to live with her dad. I have the feeling i've been in that place before. It's uncanny. In the other dream i walked by a large building. But this time I wander into a gas station.

 Some people i seem to know are in the gas station seated at a table. I join them. They have a glass of water in the center of the table and they are hitting it with spoons to make sounds. I pull out a wooden thing that you use for a singing buddha bowl. before i get to use it someone takes their spoon and slides it against the rim of the water glass It starts resonating sound. Just like a buddha bowl.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dude, I went to a crystal singing bowl concert last Friday!

----------


## Man of Shred

*Dreaming With Lonewolf 1*

 I Emerged from sort of black space Semi lucid. I found myself outside a complex of buildings in the middle of a wooded area. There was snow on the ground. I was in a Wolf or dog form and i was running around.

 "Where are they, where are they where are they?" I was asking. I could feel the presence of Lonewolf around. and also a few others. I ran around one of the buildings. They weren't there either. "where are you where are you where are you?" I thought to myself. I kept jumping and running around. I had a vague sense i was supposed to look for someone but it slipped my thoughts.
I wandered into one of the buildings and saw a computer was there. I wanted to log onto to Lonewolf's forum to see if he had said anything. I started pawing at the keyboard but couldn't push any of the buttons. I tried this a few times and the keyboard wouldn't work. I then remembered i ahd a feeling i was dreaming. I focused on the screen until it went to lonewolf's forum. I found Lonewolf had left an entry there. The dream then Diverged as I read the entry.

 It read: _R Met us us near the woods by some buildings. there was lots of snow on the ground. R thought he could display some sort of energy for us but he blew himself right out of the dream haha. 

_ Was the R he was referring to me?

Divergent Lonewolf Entry: _

 Elias showed up On one of the dreamscapes that I share with my friends. It is a snowy place with some buildings surrounded by a grove of trees. He had the being he called "Q" with him. I pointed at Q and saw that he was an inorganic being. Yet, he was an inorganic being that I had never seen before. His shape was something like a brown sheet of something like skin. at each end there was a leg or a pod sticking into the ground. It was square shaped and had one of these legs at each corner. What Surprised me was that I didn't feel he was playing Elias for keeps. Indeed Q spoke to confirm my thought. I was still skeptical however. Was what I was seeing an illusion?

 I asked Elias's Q why I had not encountered his kind of IB before. I've had a connections to many Nagual lines, after all. Q spoke and he said that the IBs the Sorcerers of my kind were use to dealing with had a hunger for our energy. He went on to say that these kind of IBs, though they had no capacity to lie, would not mention Allies of a more benevolent kind, in order to make us think that THEIR kind was the only viable option. I thought it was a rather clever answer. I still remain Skeptical.

 As we spoke Something from behind the bushed went to lunge at Elias. Elias didn't seem to be too aware of his surroundings at that time and was unaware of the coming Attack. I then watched Q Jump in his sheet form and had the sheet completely cover Elias. He served as an Protective blanket for Elias. I watched the creature that was trying to attack bounce off Q and was knocked out of the dream. When Q was finished protecting Elias. I saw that elias was gone. Q said said he had made Elias invisible for now, unless something else might attack him on this dreamscape. I was rather impressed. He also went on to say that Unfortunately Elias could no longer see us as well. Q may be a powerful being, but he wasn't THAT powerful haha. He also said He was wandering around the Dream scape as we spoke and was looking for us. Q then said That Elias Would wake up soon. He then Gave me a sort of Amulet and said that I could use this To Find Elias in another dream. He said that Elias had wanted a dream with me, and also wanted it to serve as a mechanism to get a little personal attention from me. I then Thanked him and said that I would. Q  dissapeared in a flash of white light.

_ 
 I finished Reading the Entry, Had only remembered the first entry. I knew they were still around. I ran to the exact spot where i had remembered them standing. All I saw were footprints. I knew what would work. The twin positions perhaps. That might make me be able to see them again. Or had they woken up? I ran around a few more times looking. I was getting tired. If they had woken up. they would be sleeping soon and then dreaming again. I had to joining them. I wandered in one of the buildings and fell asleep.

*Dreaming With Lonewolf 2*

 I was in some Tennis court at Night time with Asuka. I cannot recall what we were doing there. Lonewolf showed up and said he wanted to take me somewhere. Asuka, said she wanted to come. Lonewolf growled at her and said the place he was taking me to was sacred. I Told Asuka that lonewolf had been paranoid of unknown women in dreams in the recent months. One month they seduced him near the full moon and stole his energy. Another time they had tried to Bind his hands in a dream. He was rescued from a fellow dreamer. I told her, I would be fine to go with him. She said it was ok.

 Lonewolf opened a portal and we stepped through
*
 Lonewolf's inner world*

 I was with lonewolf in his house. i knew i had dreamed here before. Each time the house looked different. We were in a living room of some sort. Lonewolf brought me a drink of some kind. It was the Same drink i had prepared for Chris Douglas in a dream. It tasted kind of like ice tea or lemonade. Was it some sort of toltec sorcerer beverage in the dream world???

 We sat and had a long discussion. I cannot remember all the details. Near the end i was saying something like "Before I went to bed I had a look at your forum and read your "Oracle" thread for the first time. I was going to ask you what i should do to have a more vivid dream with you. I had mentioned a few dreams of you, but you had never responded. I know maybe you didn't remember. I didn't even type my question. I was quite surprised that I didn't even have to type it. I only asked it in my head. and here you are! in my dream!"

 Lonewolf smiled. He seemed fairly amused by this statement. He grinned wide, and his eyes beckoned intent. Fairly pleased he said "I know! There's a game I haven't played in quite a while. It's my favorite game! Why don't you play it with me?". 

 I was thinking, "Him... play games? this should be interesting." He then got up and motioned me to follow him. We went down the steps toward a basement. I still ahd my drink with me. 

 "you won't be needing that," he said indicating the glass. "Put it down anywhere. this is only a dream after all haha." he said and winked. I left my drink on the steps and shrugged. We came to a basement living room. There were wolf posters on the wall and all kinds of art from his website that was hung up on his wall. We both sat down across from eachother on two couches with a coffee table in the middle. He pulled a board game out of nowhere. He opened it and The board was an octagon with a checker board inlay.

 "Checkers?" I thought. "He dragged me away from Asuka to play checkers?". Lonewolf smiled as he found the pieces. There was a circle and a square piece for each team. the teams were either black or red or black or white. I can't remember. I then noticed little grooves on the board where the pieces were supposed to fit. When he finished placing all the pieces down we were suddenly inside the board game.

 I was in a black space with lonewolf and a bunch of other people. in front of us was a giant version of the game board. The height of the board was now at around my chest level. Lonewolf divided the people up into teams. He then briefly explained the rules. The board is supposed to be spun. Each team must hold on the sides and try to use the spinning force against eachother. The goal was to knock the now big pieces from the board. You are supposed to knock the other team's pieces from the board.

 Lonewolf Spun it like a wheel. I hung on to the side. I didn't seem strong enough to move it. my team mates were struggling hard as well. Lonewolf was laughing. My team somehow managed to spin the board the other way.
I was still just hanging on to the side when on of the pieces from my side fell out of the groove it was placed in. I then saw a little kid around 8-10 wearing glasses. He was up on the board he placed our piece back in. I didn't know whether he was on my team or not so i grabbed his foot and yanked him off.

_missing time 

_*Lonewolf's Favorite Dreamscape*

 Can't remember too much from this one. I was walking with lonewolf at night time near a big warehouse building kind of like a Wal-mart. I looked up in the sky and there was two moons. A lot of the moisture in the air made the moons reflect off one another so much that it gave the illusion of being many moons in the sky. I counted 8 visible moons. I was then thinking as i walked about the effect of the full moon on people. Some said it made people act violently, and others said it affected women's menstrual cycles. I looked closer at one of the moons. It was one night away from being full.
*Small Lucid*

 It started out me remembering a short conversation with Asuka. She was saying "I told you I would try harder to make you remember me more in a dream". But i don't remember anymore details. I left out a side door of my home. I emerged lucid. I ran down some steps fast and bounced around down them a bit. kind of floating. I walked on a street. I couldn't remember what i had wanted to do. I spotted a woman walking down the street. I followed her for a time and she went into an apartment building. She reached her room and went to unlock the door. I pointed at her with my pinky but she entered the room before I could see if it had an effect. I walked into the room and she was now an old woman. The pointing changed her shape... Just a DC. Then i woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am amazed.

----------


## Man of Shred

I'll have to paraphrase some dreams

*Meeting Sho*

 I am in a big out door park. some nasty people harass me. There is a presence behind me (Asuka). I run into Sho and ask how he's doing. e says he hates his nw job. He has dreads and is wearing a Rastafa hat.

*Hawaii*

 My family visits Hawaii. WE are staying at a hotel. We are told to move from the hotel due to an impending terrorist attack. We change hotels and i watch the other one get blown up. Later i am walking down a street and i get harassed by 3 people. They throw glass bottles at me but they don't break. I block their throws and the bottles bounce off my arms and hit the people instead. the bottles break around them.

 Later I am downstairs in some lounge chatting with Cygnus, but he has a strange username. I chat with Nomad on MSN. His screen name implies that Raven has died. He types "Asuka" in the message box. I think to myself "I am not Asuka. is he secretly going after her?" I wake up and realise it's the first in a series of attacks from the Illuminati remote veiwers.
*
 Me and Nomad Take revenge*

 I'm in the same dream scape. Me and nomad find out a Woman is behind the recent attacks. Me and nomad lure her into a room with these white floating puffballs that She likes to eat. She looks like a marilyn monroe wannabe. She enters the room and tries to eat a big white puffball. only it's not edible. I force it into her mouth to gag her. Me and Nomad interrogate her.

 I have a feeling of lots of more dreams but i never wrote them down.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Cave*

 This Dream started out as cartoonish. I was something like a giant and two little men with pick axes were hammering at one of my legs. A wind blew on them and they were knocked off. My perception changed and I realised i was sitting in a cave beside Asuka. It was the cave in the healing glen.

 A little girl with brown hair, aged 4-5 wandered up to me. "Onii-san" she said to me. "There's a giant in this cave, but he's nice to me. I am lost and he said he would help me find my way" She looked around a bit as if looking for something. She then stamped her foot in frustration. "I'm STILL LOST" she said. and began to cry.

 "don't worry," I said. We'll take care of you. We're your friends."

 "Really?" she asked. She stood staring at us, still tearing up.

 "Asuka," i said, "Why don't you give her a dream cookie? you know, the ones you used to give me when i first met you." Asuka pulled out a chocolate chip cookie and handed it to the little girl. She began eating it.

 "This is yummy." she said, as crumbs fell out of her mouth.

 "By the way." I said to Asuka. " How come i haven't had any dream cookies? i thought you were gonna keep giving me them as a dreamsign." Asuka put her hands over her mouth.

 "Oh my god." she said. "I'm so sorry... i forgot.. Here" she gave me a sack of cookies. Just then the little girl decided to sit down beside me.

 "Onii- san," she spoke. "I'm tired." She then leaned against me. I ruffled her hair a bit. "heyyy" she said slightly annoyed. I put my arm around her. she fell asleep.
_
missing time_
*
 Stranger in my house*

 I had a FA. I was in a weird room. The walls were translucent. I could hear two people talking. I walked into a kitchen area. My aunt was standing there. With her was someone who i couldn't see. A black dog came up and started play biting my hand. i pet it for a while. My aunt said something like "Oh why are you up?" She urged me to go into the other room. I wondered who the stranger was and Why i wasn't allowed in.

*Many DCs*

 I woke up in that translucent room again. I saw a Korean guy that i knew from the store around town. I said something to him in another language. He said "Whaa?" and suddenly a whole bunch of DCs started popping up out of nowhere.

*Rap*

 I was in some community hall. There was some rap group. I seemed to know the lyrics and was singing along. then i remember going through a door and also a tunnel.
*
 Coming back from Bonnie's*

 Me and my cousin were walking back from his ex gf's house . It was night time. I briefly recognized him as Asuka in disguise.

 he/she said "Why'd she have to hit me so hard?" while nursing a black eye.

 I said "Well that's what happens when you show up in her dream as her ex... they aren't getting along at all. let's put it that way." we kept walknig for a moment. and I thought it was only my cousin. I thought to myself, "That little girl in the cave... was that really.."

 "Yes," my cousin said. "That was HER."

 "How do you know man?" I asked him.

 "I was there."

* Movie*

 I was sitting on a couch watching a TV show about lucid dreaming. I was like a Heroes show. and it was all about dream traveling. There was an actor i recognised from Battle star Gallactica.

 A girl on my right said to me. That actor is dead now. And I'm like "Orly?"

 this dream makes me wonder if actors and actresses make movies in their dreams. and can us fan dream about watching them?
*
 Strange eyes*

 I was both watching a movie and i was in a scene. I was watching a room filled with people. a voice over said "He was a young man who fell in love with a 300 year old woman!" I was zooming around the scene. I was trying to find the 300 year old woman. Every dc i looked at i looked into their eyes. each time i saw a form move into them and their eyes turned completely black. I then spotted the old woman and saw the form move into her. her eyes changed the same way and a young man took her by the arm.

*Lounge*

 I walked into some lounge. There were lots of people in there. A DC said to one of the waitresses. "I like your hair" I looked at one of the waitresses and she had  something like a pigtail, but was braided as a hoop. I looked closer and the had another one behind her head. I pulled it from behind her head and brought it to the front. She looked cute like that and i said "There, that way is just perfect." She flipped it over her shoulder behind her back, giggled,  and playfully hit me over the head with a tennis racket with no net. it was around my neck and i took it off. Another DC laughed and hit me over the head with another tennis racket. This one was too tiny tho. It was crushing my head. I suddenly couldn't breathe.

 later i realised the waitress was Asuka

* Dreamviewing*

 Asuka wanted to re-assure me that she wasn't the one that made me choke in the previous dream.

 I was floating above a scene. Asuka was floating with me. I saw a blond girl with her hair down to her chin walking from a room into a hallway. She was walking around and seemed in a daze.

 "That's me?" I asked Asuka.

 She giggled and said "Yes" I saw the blond girl walking down the hallway. there was a hole in the side of a hallway. Someone in a body suit wearing a masquerade grabbed the girl. covered her mouth and whispered something in her ear.

 "That was a Templar Remote viewer" Asuka said. "They sometimes whisper negative suggestions in your ear throughout the dream. They are the reason why you are sometimes suspicious of my actions."

 I then watched the blond girl walk into the lounge part but i woke up.


*Garage*

 I was in some Garage. There was a smaller garage in it... curious. A man i knew from town. I watched him jump at the inner garage door and pull it down. It was impressive. I instinctively jumped up the garage door and onto the roof. Above me was an opening into the bigger garage addic. I knew i could be weightless in there. I climbed up through the hole. My head got stuck and i couldn't breathe. The feeling gave me a sense of de ja vu. I pulled through some how and began floating upwards.

*A threat*

 I was walking down a street with my dad. he was walking to his car. I realised i had his car keys. I told him "Hey dad. your keys" he turned to walk towards me but a car Rushed by and hit him. I saw him on the ground. he was dead. A voice said to me as i was waking up. "That will happen to your dad if you don't join us".

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Cave*
> My perception changed and I realised i was sitting in a cave beside Asuka. It was the cave in the healing glen.



I really wish I could remember this one.  I remembered pieces of it when I woke up, but then the more I tried to type, the more it slipped away.  ::?:  The important thing, though is that you got that healing.  :smiley: 




> I was walking down a street with my dad. he was walking to his car. I realised i had his car keys. I told him "Hey dad. your keys" he turned to walk towards me but a car Rushed by and hit him. I saw him on the ground. he was dead. A voice said to me as i was waking up. "That will happen to your dad if you don't join us".



When will these assholes figure out that threats and bribes won't work, and just leave us all the fuck alone?!  We all have better things to dream about!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Amazing, brother.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Baby*

 Just a brief flash of standing by a woman by a bed who was giving birth.

* last night*

 I am showing a woman a spare bedroom in my house. We just finished having a long meaningful discussion. She says goodnight and I close the door. In the morning we are having breakfast at my table and she says to me "You, know I was going to sleep with you last night, but I didn't think it would be right due to your recent developments" I understood and respected her statement.

*Bonnie's New Cafe*

 I am out in the woods near a campground. There's some sort of restaurant/ grill out there. I find out it's owned by my friend Bonnie and her BF. A lot goes on in this dream that i can't recall. I was using one of their computers. I was trying to find a chatroom with a bunch of people i knew. There was something important i needed to say to them.

*
 Video Game*

 I am in some room. There are two computers there. I am using one computer and suddenly I am using the other one. I am playing some sort of game like a 3d version of Gene pool. I am watching a colony of Germs in the game morph about fast. I make a new breed of germs. but the larger once consume the new ones almost instantly. Then some commotion goes on in the room and I am forced to leave.

* Nomad*

 I just finish talking to Nomad. we had a long and meaningful discussion.
*
 Music*

 I am in my kitchen whistling a bach tune that i know how to play on guitar. At the same time I'm in a candle lit hall with bach playing the very same song with him.
*
 The mountain*

 I am in the woods walking on a gravel trail. The place reminds me of a place I use to hike in BC. but this place is more barren. As i walk up the trail I see a blond woman and a man with a beard. The blond woman blocks my path and says.

 "Robert I have been reading your dreams lately and they are magnificent. I think I've fallen in love with you."
For some reason i am very suspicious of her. I turn to her and say.
 "Well, you're going to have to do better than that to catch my attention." And then i run up the mountain before she can chase me and catch up. I climb until the sun begins to set. i think o_h crap... I've got to get back down so i can see my way home_. Asuka Asks me if I'm sure of this. I say yes.

 Then i slide down the trail on my back. It's a rough ride down but for some reason it doesn't hurt. It takes a long time to slide down. By the time I'm at the bottom of the trail I notice that there's barely any daylight left.

*Sermon By the mountain
*

 I am at the same mountain from the previous dream. I am standing on a rock and a few people are there. I'm dressed in a loincloth and under each arm are tablets containing "The 10 Secrets of Dreaming". One of the people in the crowd says "WTF is this shit."
 "Brothers and sisters." I say. "Please hear what I have to say. You are all here today because you have ties to me in the dreaming kingdom. Many of you will wake up and forget this. but know That this dream will always be with you." A lot of the people roll their eyes and sigh. I see Thelma in the crowd and she is smiling at me.
 "Even though you may sigh and curse at me. Please here a wise statement made recently by a friend of mine,- Nagual Lonewolf. He said _In dreaming we live, in living we dream._"
 "Cut the BS man" someone yelled from the crowd. "Speaking in riddles is dumb."
Nomad was in the crowd and said, "Shut up and let him speak will ya? It's just a dream anyway you'll wake up and forget like the man said"
 The crowd began arguing amongst one another.
 "I had a dream!" i yelled and stepped forward. "That I met the God called RA!"
 "WOW!" Nomad said. the people seemed to be paying attention now.
 "Actually." I said. "A psychic, one called David Wilcock Channeled him in my dream. and he had..."

 I was jolted awake. DAMN

----------


## Raven Knight

> Just a brief flash of standing by a woman by a bed who was giving birth.



Wow... Asuka giving birth to your kid?




> I am in the woods walking on a gravel trail. The place reminds me of a place I use to hike in BC. but this place is more barren. As i walk up the trail I see a blond woman and a man with a beard. The blond woman blocks my path and says.
> 
>  "Robert I have been reading your dreams lately and they are magnificent. I think I've fallen in love with you."
> For some reason i am very suspicious of her. I turn to her and say.
>  "Well, you're going to have to do better than that to catch my attention."



Gee... I wonder who was pulling that dirty trick? (dripping with sarcasm) And could it be any more obvious?  ::roll:: 




> I am at the same mountain from the previous dream. I am standing on a rock and a few people are there. I'm dressed in a loincloth and under each arm are tablets containing "The 10 Secrets of Dreaming". One of the people in the crowd says "WTF is this shit."
>  "Brothers and sisters." I say. "Please hear what I have to say. You are all here today because you have ties to me in the dreaming kingdom. Many of you will wake up and forget this. but know That this dream will always be with you." A lot of the people roll their eyes and sigh. I see Thelma in the crowd and she is smiling at me.
>  "Even though you may sigh and curse at me. Please here a wise statement made recently by a friend of mine,- Nagual Lonewolf. He said _In dreaming we live, in living we dream._"
>  "Cut the BS man" someone yelled from the crowd. "Speaking in riddles is dumb."
> Nomad was in the crowd and said, "Shut up and let him speak will ya? It's just a dream anyway you'll wake up and forget like the man said"
>  The crowd began arguing amongst one another.
>  "I had a dream!" i yelled and stepped forward. "That I met the God called RA!"
>  "WOW!" Nomad said. the people seemed to be paying attention now.
>  "Actually." I said. "A psychic, one called David Wilcock Channeled him in my dream. and he had..."
> ...



So... were all those people dreamers?  ::shock::  If so I would think some of them would remember it!

----------


## Man of Shred

*The great diverge Part 1.*

 I don't know where to start with this one. 

 I was sliding down a water slide. I reached the bottom and instead of splashing into the water I was suddenly in my room on my dream laptop.
 I was readinga message from Leo Zumi? That name was familiar. but not correct. The last name was off. Zagumi perhaps? no. Zagami. YeS LEO ZAGAMI! His message was hard to read. Damn dream words anyway. All i made out was "Under Attack". Under attack? who? him? or me?

 I found myself floating above outside a mall. 3 Women were standing in a triangle holding hands. I wondered what they were doing. As I was thinking this I was walking down a hallway in my house My mother was standing by the garage door which was also a bathroom. She yelled Inanities at me as i walked by. I stepped into the garage/bathroom. I went to the mirror and opened it. I didn't feel like looking at myself right now. I grabbed my toothbrush. I looked around the rest of the small shelves behind the mirror.
No toothpaste. I closed the mirror and looked on the counter by the sink. Still no toothpaste. _fuck it_ I thought and splashed water on my toothbrush. _I'll bear the pain of no toothpaste._ I began brushing. it was uncomfortable. At least i was getting the scum off... My dentist would be happy at least. I looked up at the mirror. I was hoping the scum on my front teeth was gone. But i wasn't looking at my reflection.

 I saw my laptop. I was sitting there at my laptop. _Forget Leo's message_ I thought, _i better check Mortal Mist and See if The Cusp Remembered my dream about him. maybe it was a mutual dream?_
 I went to his DJ. He indeed had an entry about me. it read "I talked with Man of Shred in a dream. he had a lot of bogus ideas. him and his dreamshare crew are a bunch of idiots". At least he remembered the dream... as for the rest. what a prick. Fuck it. I'll add it to the dreamshare thread anyway.

 I was looking down at the outdoor mall scene again. The 3 women were standing in a triangle holding hands. I saw two people approach them. There were leaves swirling around the two people. the leaves turned into mist. They looked familiar. but i couldn't put a finger on it. It was a man and a woman. The woman grabbed one of the 3 women by the arm and tugged them tightly. The woman in the triangle wouldn't budge. The woman who was pulling said to the man. "He's caught in a love triangle he can't get out of." _him_ I thought... _Those are all women..._

 My perception of the event change. I saw myself, Asuka, and Sydney sitting in the hallway by the garage door from the inside all holding hands with their eyes shut.. The door was left open.
_That's right!_ I thought. _I had invited Sydney to my house before i fell asleep so that me, her and, Asuka could share energies to create an inner dream!... then why was i floating above them?_

 I was in my garage/bathroom brushing my teeth. I saw something in my perphials. I looked to the door that entered the house I saw clouds of dark energy seeping into the garage. A voice in my head sounded. it said "Vex is wanting to dream with you again... she has questions."

 "Not now" I said to the voice speaking to me. "I don't want to expose her to dark energy. Critical stage... Dark energy would ruin it... Wait a minute... Why was there Dark energy in my inner world?"

 I was floating above myself, Asuka and Sydney. I saw two dark specters surrounding them. Sydey had created a tight forcefield around us, combining our energies, to keep the dark energy out. There wasn't too much dark energy surrounding the two people tho. I could make them out. It was A and P. My Old foes. I floated as a point of conciousness into the garage where myeself was stinding at the mirror brushing. I entered his body. I was now staring at the garage door where A and P were trying to pull me from the dream triangle. A said "They are creating a strong forcefield. I can't pullthem from the triangle."

 "HEY!" I shouted at them. They Turned and looked at me. A did  a double take... "WHADDYA THIK YOU"RE DOING?" I yelled at her.

 "You fucking Bastard!" A screamed at me. Her and A then charged at me.

 This dream is too long to type in this session so... _To Be Continued...._

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... now I can't wait to see the rest of it!  ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. That dream of going back and forth, reminds me of a dream of mine I just read from awhile back, where Michael was telling me a story which I saw, then, in that story, I had a vision which I got pulled into.  

Looking forward to reading the rest.

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 The Great Diverge Part 2*


 "You fucking Bastard!" A screamed at me. Her and P then charged at me.
We then had begun something like a Kung fu fight in my garage. Our arms sped up faster than the eye could see.

 But she had not charged at me at all. She was still standing there.... 
_WTF?!?!?!?_

 "You've Got no Fucking right!" she yelled at me.

 "No, YOU'VE got no right coming into MY HOUSE and MY DREAM. Especially when I told you a bazzilion times to stay the hell out! That Child Sydney is already stronger than you. You can't even get through her force field. It's Game over... Now LEAVE!" I said. I was getting angry. VERY ANGRY!

 "No!" She yelled like a 4 year old having a Temper Tantrum. "You're hurting her. You're doing things to her... Worse than a snuff film!" She stammered.

 "What the hell are you talking about?" I said. "Look at her." A was Still transfixed on me. "LOOK AT HER!" I yelled. at A. "Does she look like she's being harmed in any way?"

 A looked confused. "What are you doing there?" she asked indicating to the three of us sitting in a circle.

 "We're creating an inner dream." I said. " I thought i had told you about that before... and BTW Before YOU showed up we were all dreaming about being at a Waterpark..."

 " BULLSHIT!" She yelled again. "You're doing MORE than that."

 "That's true." I said. "All three of us Are sharing our energy. It helps her get stronger... you know that. It helps my recall at times. Nothing wrong is going on at all. Asuka is sharing her Energy. Raven once joined in as well. Now Why are so fixated on me still? Is it Really about her?"

 "It's true, He's helping me" Sydney chimed in while she briefly broke out of trance.

 It looked like A was about to say something but she knew she was beat. But she Was stubborn. I cut her off and went into a rant. " BY THE WAY. I know for a Fact that she doesn't like P."

 "THAT'S RIGHT" Sydney Chimed in again.

 " And did you know that for a while. P unknowingly created his own false image of Sydney in his own inner world for a while and didn't know? That's right the one that he thought was confusing me with him." I put my hand over my mouth concealing a laugh."There's NO FUCKING WAY. anyone could confuse me with him. That would be like confusing a Toad with a Swan. You say That I am hurting her. I ask you to look at her again. When she was released from you she looked like a malnourished five year old. After a few months of my 'hurting her' She looks as healthy as ever. Her dreambody looks like she's pushing 10 years of age now."

 both A and P were both shaking with rage. I knew they were about to attack. "You got no Fucking right" A yelled again. but her words sounded empty. I made a pushing gesture with my hands and transparent Vectors shot out from each hand. The ends went into A and P foreheads and I lifted them from the ground. 
 "Now what I wanna know." I said. "Is how you got released from your prison A". The vectors began probing their minds. I was getting images of a black monster trying to penetrate a shield with A encased inside. The black monster was now talking to Remote viewers. The same ones that had been harassing me and the rest of my dreaming crew.
 "so that's it. I said. "P made a deal with the Templars and they helped him get you released. Of course! It's what i put in my laptop. It all makes sense now." I then was reminded of when nomad failed to read what was in my laptop, before he took the hard drive out and put it into my head in his dream. I then noticed my Vectors were feeding back to me Dark energy. I became engraged. Two more vectors came from behind my shoulders and wrapped around them both. I then grabbed a hold of the vectors with my hands and began bashing A and P around the garage.

 I hit them against the ceiling, walls and concrete countless times. In another dream i was continuing the Kung fu fight. I did an overpunch at A. she blocked but i followed up with and under punch and hit her in the stomach. She held her torso and backed into the driveway. I then grabbed P's face and did a sweeping kick on him and I slammed his head on the pavement as he fell. suddenly i was still throwing them around the garage with my vectors.

 I dragged them outside. Dark energy was seeping into me. Nomad just came out of a portal. He did a double take.
 "DAMN YOU NOMAD!" I yelled. "If you would have just read for me what was in that laptop, instead of showing off none of this would have happened." I then threw A and P at him. He ducked out of the way.I could sense the dark energy was influencing my hatred. Just what the templard wanted. "I'll cuss you out another day nomad." And P were rolling on the ground but began to get up. "but first help me get them beyond the barrier that Raven set up." Just then a Wave emanated out of P. both him and A were floating up in the air now. The Wave hit us and knocked us back. A had thrown fireballs out of her hands and hit me. I was getting tired now. Would nomad be able to finish them off without me?

 "STOP IT RIGHT THERE!" I looked up. There were two tall green elves floating just beyond the barrier that Raven had set up. It was a and P from the time of Mu. Mu P threw a kind of bubble with a chain at P. which grabbed P. Mu P pulled him beyond the barrier. they dissapeared in a pillar of yellow light. Mu A had A by the hair and yanked her beyond the barrier.
Mu A was furious. "WHY ARE YOU TRYING TO HURT HIM." She yelled. " YOU FUCKING BITCH!" Mu A yelled at A again.  "Stop trying to hurt him". She told A.

 "Woah." nomad said. he seemed to have recovered a bit. 

"Woah is right." I told him. "I think we are witnessing the very thing that corrupted her soul... A dream time paradox of all things!" I said.

 "Don't worry." Mu A said. "I'll see to it that she'll never touch you again. You won't see me here for that matter again either." Mu A zipped off with A in a pillar of yellow light.

 "Sorry i yelled at you Nomad." i said. "It's the dark energy... I need healing."

 the alarm clock woke me up.

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... that was intense.  Sorry I didn't show up... looks like a healing spell would have been really useful.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Whoah. I remember being in a garage, and a fight. I was very confused. Awesome recall man!

----------


## Man of Shred

the rest of my dreams from the other night.

* Dream about The Cusp*

 This one started As i was floating in a black space. I sawa bell shaped form moving up to my vision. It looked like a dream bubble kind of. I could see a house setting inside. I floated in and met the cusp there. The rest of the dream seemed pretty sped up. The feeling i get from what happened is that me and the cusp discussed many things about dreaming. We agreed on a lot of points and disagreed on others.

*Semi lucid of making a GTA San Andreas Dreamscape.*

 I came into this dream Semi lucid. I was flying around the Sand Andreas Dreamscape near the las vegas type city. A railroad track was missing so i began rolling on the ground leaving a railroad track behind.


*Semi lucid in my house doing laundry.*

I emerged into this dream lucid. I was putting bedsheets into a dryer in my house. I said to Asuka. "Why are you making do laundry in my dream? This is retarded"
 "Dream or no dream this is your house! and you are part responsible for it." Asuka replied. we were both being a bit sarcastic. I left the laundry room and entered another room. Vex was in there. she said " washing bedsheets huh? hmmm i wonder why." she said jokingly.
 "Kankei nai yo," (None of your business) i said jokingly.

----------


## Baron Samedi

:laugh:  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

----------


## Loaf

> "Dream or no dream this is your house! and you are part responsible for it."



Heh.

----------


## Man of Shred

Well due to some of my chaotic dreams i took a break. low recall, but it was nice just sleeping soundly.

* Dreams from two nights ago.*

 There was one dream i don't recall at all. i just woke up with a feeling that i had a wonderfull dream. in another dream i had a feeling of suffocation.
*
 Haley*

 I'm in my inner world sitting at a table. I'm talking to haley, my friends gf. We discuss music or something and have a disagreement in taste of music.

* Light's out*

 I'm in the passenger seat of a car. I forget who the driver is. The feeling is something had just happened. It is night time and we are approaching a red light. suddenly all the lights in the town go out. even the car lights die but it is still running. I tell the driver, "better pull over in an alleyway, roll the window down a crack and leave the heater on. I don't think we'll make it home."

*Camping lucid*

 I'm looking onto a screen. Someone is beside me (Asuka). I am looking at a wooded area with a river. I recognise it and say. "We went camper here before." The presence beside me says she had never seen the place before.

 Suddenly i am flying above the camping area. I spot a place to camp. but then i realise i am flying a helicopter. I become lucid and the dream starts to fade. I focus on just steering the helicopter. I can't turn wide enough to miss hitting oncoming trees. I remembered that i wanted to see Asuka's face. I wanted to remember her clearly instead of a strange presence behind me, or as a fleeting image of a woman with long black hair. I try to land the helicoptor, but it spins out of control.

 FA I come out of a tent and i have to use the washroom. I walk towards some dark trees to take a piss but i notice that there's an bathroom building. I walk into the mens bathroom. I then woke up 'cause i really had to go.

 one dream from last night.

* Hillbilly Trailer party*

 I'm in some sort of hillbilly trailer. Asuka is disguised as a hillbilly girl. She's white with hay colored hair tied back. she's wearing huge glasses, she has freckles, and huge buckteeth with an overbite. She shoes me a music book and says "look" There's a guy with a guitar on the cover and it says "beethoven" something. She knows i like playing classical music on electric guitar. but i look closer and i see the title "Rollover beethoven". It's a rock tune. she had the right idea but this wasn't my thing. I said "cool" anyway to please her.

 I look around and there's hillbillies everywhere. I see a guy from the PUA community. "Johnny soporno" he's stunned. he doesn't look like he enjoys being there. for some reason i say "I want some fucking coffee". and some annoying hillbilly comes and says. "So you want some coffee? Ahyuck."

 I say "yeah, where is it."

 'Hu huh. sorry you can't have none huh huh"

 I walk back over to Asuka and she's smiling at me. The hillbilly follows and says "Hey man wanna go to a better party?"

 "umm ok, fuck this hick shit anyway." i said.

 'Ahyuck, too baaad. you can't come. I'll take her tho." he points at Asuka. she is talking to johnny. At an unconcious level i know it's her. "Oh shit" I think. I hear them talk for min. he laughs.

 "what's so funny?" Asuka asks him.

 "oh" he says and smiles. "I'm just picturing what your face is going to look like glazed in my semen." That's it i think. I've heard enough. asuka has a shocked look on her face. "Over my dead dreambody." I say. Johnny turns around to look at me. I shoot a transparent vector out of my hand. It wraps around his neck nearly choking him. Asuka slaps him and his head spins right off his neck. blood slashes everywhere and all the hillbillies are going. "hyuck hyuck hyuck hyuck hyuck." I high five Asuka.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Johnny turns around to look at me. I shoot a transparent vector out of my hand. It wraps around his neck nearly choking him. Asuka slaps him and his head spins right off his neck. blood slashes everywhere and all the hillbillies are going. "hyuck hyuck hyuck hyuck hyuck." I high five Asuka.



 :laugh:   ::lmao::   :laugh:

----------


## Baron Samedi

HI FIVE YOU CRAZY BASTARD! 

Your dreams are getting increasingly hilarious. Oh, that last part made me laugh so hard, I got tears in my eyes!

----------


## Man of Shred

*Nightmare*

 All i remember is first a fleeting image of the moon. I felt a pain in my chest. A picture of someone's face, it was all distorted. I felt terrified. The name Richard Hoagland. two dark figures standing over my bed. A and P. they were creating dream images to mask my appearance. A has a rod. sticks it in my chest. I feel a bug crawling around inside my chest. I think I am going to have a heart attack. My physical eyes open. I can still see the two dark figures standing there. They fade from sight and the pain goes away.

888

the rest of my low recall included a fragment of having sex with someone. The other of being at a jobsite and a friend i know Steve is there. The feeling is that i have been in that dreamscape before.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Nightmare*
> 
>  All i remember is first a fleeting image of the moon. I felt a pain in my chest. A picture of someone's face, it was all distorted. I felt terrified. The name Richard Hoagland. two dark figures standing over my bed. A and P. they were creating dream images to mask my appearance. A has a rod. sticks it in my chest. I feel a bug crawling around inside my chest. I think I am going to have a heart attack. My physical eyes open. I can still see the two dark figures standing there. They fade from sight and the pain goes away.



I'm glad we got that thing out before it could do any harm.  :Eek:  There has to be some way to keep those two assholes away from you!  They're pissing me off!  :Mad:

----------


## Naiya

Wow, Mosh, that's a pretty intense nightmare.  ::hug:: 


The rod with the bugs sounds like something right out of the X-files. I hate bugs even when I'm lucid so I'd be pretty freaked out by that too.  :Sad:

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah Naiya it took me forever to get back to sleep  :Sad: .

I remember two fragments. One where i am with Jaas and his gf Haley. the other frag is looking at my Dream journal and seeing it has over 60 pages.

* Dancing*

 In this dream i am at some sort of group Line dance with Asuka. I can't hear any music but we are dancing. Someone announces it's time to change partners. We are two lines of people we walk up to the middle and someone takes me by the arm. I realise it isn't Asuka, but my ex gf. I look back at Asuka, i am wondering why i wasn't paired with her. Asuka just looks at me and smiles.

 Asuka sure likes to dream about EVERYONE I know.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes: 

-Gary's house?
-Super WTF harry potter semi lucid
- Beating up a waitress.

----------


## Man of Shred

* gary's house?*

 Another dream where i feel like I'm dreaming an old dream. All i remember is riding a bike in an alley way and going to Gary's. I go inside and i forget what happens.

*Harry Potter Lucid*

 This dream starts out as me with a group of people. We are in a big open area like some sort of stands. We run away from a dragon or something. Later we are hiding inside a building. Someone tells me to stay behind and wait.
I become lucid and say. "hell no! This is my dream and I'm going to do what i want!".

 I then board an elevator that leads back to the out door stands. Someone is in there with me but i forget who. I go back outside and I see a sorcerer.
 My lucidity ends. I am watching Harry Potter and Draco Malfoy in some sort of Duel. There are two ghostly faded images of harry potter and Malfoy from the third year. Malfoy shakes his wand and says "Expelliarmus!" or something. He turns Potter into a feather duster.  I then notice a more clearer image of Malfoy behind the Transparent one. He is making the transparent one move with his wand. I notice an older and cleaer potter manipulating an image of what was once a younger version of him, which now is a feather duster. Malfoy flings the duster off the edge and it falls into an abyss.

 Potter begins walking up the steps of the arena with his head in his hands. he is saying "NOOOO! I can't believe i lost. I thought i was special." Suddenly i am standing on a street watching a building where feather dusters are being hung up. i notice one is missing. It's supposed to imply that Malfoy cheated.
*
 Like Bundy*

 This dream actually disturbed me when i woke up. I was sitting in a club or bar. Someone at my table pointed out a waitress they didn't like. I recognized her. "I know her!" i say. "That's the bitch that barred me from The Inn on new years because i stuck up for myself against a bigger bully."
I get up and a voice behind me says "No!, Don't!".

 She's sitting at a table with some friends. I go up behind her and grab her long frizzy hair, pulling her head back. And I start pounding her face in. I suddenly feel uncontrollable rage and keep hitting. I suddenly realized i over reacted. i let her go and look back at my table. Everyone is giving me an extremely concerned look, with a mix of shock. "OMG!" i think, feeling temendous guilt." What have I done?"

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... a little negative energy there... I was there with Basara, Allison, and SilverWolf, so hopefully our music helped you feel better...  I saw you playing guitar after that... you were awesome!  :boogie:

----------


## Man of Shred

*A Dream guide for Snowy Egypt*

 All I remember is Asuka bringing to my attention that there was a tall black man knocking at our door. He came in. He seemed like a fatherly figure. He came over Asking why I was lending my Dream guide out to people. He was supposed to be Snowy's DG. Me and Asuka explained to him that she wouldn't have signed up unless she never felt she had contact with a dg. Asuka explained she would only help Snowy for a week in only a couple dreams per night. She said that the black man was more than welcome to come along and observe her methods. Maybe he might learn better to reach her that way. He agreed and they left the house together.

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 Night*

 All I remember is walking away from a house at night time. Probably my inner world house.
*
 ?'s inner world*

_ In waking life i recently had a conversation with someone in my town about dreams. he said he often wakes up in the middle of the night screaming and having no idea why he does this. Yesterday i was thinking in passing if he had any dream demons in his inner world._

 Someone or something brought me into his dream. There i was looking at an elevator inside a house. The man i knew was there making jokes. Out of the corner of the room i heard someone yell "YOU SUCK." I kept talking to the man tho. The man in the other room kept yelling insults.

 I went up to him and said something like "Your words are hurting my skin". I dunno why i said that... but it made sense to me at the time. The man began yelling at me again. his dreambody changed into something like a black starfish and tried to wrap around me. I began fighting back.

_Missing time._

* Strange building*

 I'm in some parade in a large building. Micheal Jackson is in the Stands throwing out Two and one dollar coins at everyone. I catch some in a bag.
the dream then blurs and speeds up and i am near an exit near a coke machine. Daryl C is looking at me. he looks terrified and walks away. 

 FA I'm in a room with my dad. I begin writing the previous dreams down. I see many paragraphs of intricate text. I am writing. My dad peers over my shoulder and i hide it away from him. I am looking into the bbag That michael jackson threw coins in. Half of the two dollar coins are broken. The middle gold piece is taken out in half of them. I take what coins are intact and pocket them.

*Car*

 I'm driving in  car with my dad during the springtime.
*
 Inner world infested with Dark energy.
*

 In this Dream i am walking around my house. All the walls are grimy. I see scott in one room. He is sitting with a friend who starts snorting a line of coke. I feel a presence with me and ask "What the hell is this?" The presence answers that it doesn't care if the house is this way.

*Bar*

 I enter a bar just after an elaborate Magic show. There's a naked girl in front of me that i seem to know. She has long blond hair. I ask her "What did you see in the magic show? What was the trick? I must know the secret".
 She says "None of your business". I keep staring at her naked body. I ask her to tell me once more that i have a right to know. She morphs into a hot east indian woman, gives me a mean glare and walks away. I then Remember i left my jacket at  atable with some people. I grab it and leave.

 When i woke up i realised the woman was Asuka.

*Dan*

 I am playing video games with my friend Dan. Raven knight is also there. It is a Starfox game. I remember this dream being long. but i can't recall any more. Me and dan were getting along well tho.
*
 Asuka's Face*

 I am floating into a large white space. I see an asian woman standing there. I am told it is a hologram. I land infront of the asian woman. Her face is blurred and i think i want to see Asuka's face. The face distorts for a while and eventually forms a face. For some reason she doesn't seem as pretty as some of the pictures i have seen her in. The dream blacks out.
*
 Nap Dream*
_
 I had some time to nap today. I had the intention if finding out if Asuka was infested with dark energy. My guess is that she got it from me when the bug was taken out and i still had some residual poison... yet another dream where i acted lucid but wasn't_.

 I am staring at a mirror in my inner world house. The house is still dark and grimy. At the top of the mirror were clearly written the words "Vex Kitten". I thought that this must have been the Gate she created to my inner world when she wanted to ask Asuka for help...

  then saw the glass stretch out as if two hands were trying to push through. A figure stepped through the mirror. It was Vex.

 "Hi" she said. "Umm is Asuka around... I wonder if she ca..." I pulled vex by the arm and went into a different room.

 "Shh" i whispered. " I promise that Asuka will help you find a dream guide. but not today! I think she's infested with dark energy" I said.

 "What is dark energy anyway? OMIGOD! what's with this dream place? it's disgusting."

 " Too long of a story right now. I'll explain later." I then Noticed a crib was in the room. "our baby?" i thought. " Vex," i said. "You must get out of here. But you should take Mine and Asuka's baby out of here. It maybe infested with Dark energy as well."

 "A baby?" Vex, laughed. "You and Asuka had a dream baby? well that's rather silly." she laughed again. I shushed her while i grabbed the baby. I didn't think to even look at it. I then gave it too vex.

"Just take it." I whispered. "Take it to the healing glen. Go to the mirror you came out of and say to yourself. ' Healing cave of the stone giant'. and then walk through with the baby. The giant will know what to do and take care of the baby. While you do that. I'll try to grab Asuka back to the healing cave so she can be healed. oh and Don't run into Asuka on your way there." 

 "Ok" she said, and seemed rather excited. We left the room and began walking down the hall. I could hear large footsteps coming around the corner. I shoved vex into a nearby closet and made a "quiet" gesture.

 "AAAREEE YOU HOME SWEETIE?" A hideous voice boomed from around the corner. It almost sounded manly... Then around the corner came something like a 400 lb woman with zits all over her face.

 "Asuka?" i asked. "Why do you look like that?"

 " I TOLD YOU I WOULD MAKE YOU REMEMBER ME MORE." the voice boomed. "THIS IS MY LATEST IDEA. WHAT DO YOU THINK? HUHUHUHUHU" She laughed. I then remembered vex in the closet. She was having a hard time containing her laughter. I thought quick and focused a portal to the healing glen to open inside the closet. Asuka Was walking closer. i saw a portal open and pushed vex through.

 "It's uhhh. interesting." I said. I was going to open another portal to the healing glen and pull Asuka through. But i woke up from my nap... DAMN!

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... your inner world has gone all creepy like Silent Hill it sounds like... We need to get it cleaned out and Asuka healed.  I'll come help with that tonight.  See you in a dream!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

How revolting. Sorry, man. But, at least your recall is high.

----------


## Man of Shred

*2012*

 I'm walking up a hill in a suburb. Someone says "look" and I look down at the rows of houses. There's a huge crack across the entire city of LA lava is pouring out of it. I run up the hill with the people and we come to a park.

 in the park a girl (Asuka) is standing by a fountain made from giant toilet bowls. But there is no water in them. The Girl says "This way" pointing to the middle of the strange fountain. I into the fountain. I notice there's a door that's hidden and i walk through it.

 I'm now in a dream where I'm with my brother. We are on some job site. and he is making me cover up these things by the baseboard with tinfoil. I do the task and I am also chewing a hard caramel candy. i think it's too chewy to enjoy, as it is also tough to chew. my jaw gets tired from chewing it.
*
 Library*

 I'm in some library at a table. I'm reading or writing. Some older lady walks over to me (Asuka in disguise). I can't remember any convo. She pushes my chair back and stradles me. We make out. I am feeling her ass. It's nice. Something catches my attention out the window. I see a bookstore across the street.

 I am suddenly inside the bookstore. There's a man in his 30's kinda built with a slight beard. I look on his one shelf. It is filled with itneresting book titles. Some lucid dreaming ones catch my eye. I also notice The older lady walking by the window checking on me. I ask the man about his books.

 he says "The books on this shelf are written specifically to offend Billions of people haha."

 "Awesome!" i say. "Those are the kind i like to read."
*
 Nap Fragment.*

 Something to do with Asuka, Raven and Nomad.

----------


## Raven Knight

You remember seeing Asuka a couple of times last night.  Cool!  And I'm glad she is doing ok after the healing.  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

*Cave and Bar*

 This dream starts out being in a cave where i am driving with my family. I have dream memories of being stopped by cops there.

 Later on I am in a bar with a guy i know from town. He wants to change venues, but for some reason i can't find my cash or my wallet. A waitress (Asuka) helps me look for it.
*
 The Black Fists*

 I am walking into a store something like a Sears. I walk by one of the mannequin displays. instead of a mannequin There's a tall black black man. His presence just grabs my attention. His eyes seem to peer into my soul. I am terrified of him. He makes a downward motion and slices the top of my right hand. This makes me wake up instantly.

 3 hours later when i woke up. I noticed something like a cat scratch on th back of my hand about 3 hours old... creepy.
*
 Mall*

 i am in a familiar mall looking for a food court. I turn a corner but i run into a blocked off staircase. i turn around and find a door. I walk through and enter a large staircase. A blond guy is in there. He is walking up some steps. The ones in front of him kind of taper off and have no support.

 I tell him to be careful. I watch him lose balance and it seems like he's going to fall. He falls and i look. He lands on a platform of some kind. He says there's no danger in this place. It's meant to be fun. I then see him jump high onto another set of stairs. I go down a flight and try jumping too.
*
 Stars*

  I remember looking at billions of stars. It's like i am viewing them from space.
*
 My house*

 Fragment of being outside my house. Asuka and a few other people are with me.

----------


## Raven Knight

> [COLOR=DarkOrchid]
> *
>  The Black Fists*
> 
>  I am walking into a store something like a Sears. I walk by one of the mannequin displays. instead of a mannequin There's a tall black black man. His presence just grabs my attention. His eyes seem to peer into my soul. I am terrified of him. He makes a downward motion and slices the top of my right hand. This makes me wake up instantly.
> 
>  3 hours later when i woke up. I noticed something like a cat scratch on th back of my hand about 3 hours old... creepy.



Wow... that is definitely creepy!  There's nothing in your bed that might have caused the scratch?  I've gotten bruises in my sleep from the rail on the side of my waterbed.  :tongue2: 




> *
>  Stars*
> 
>   I remember looking at billions of stars. It's like i am viewing them from space.



You are now the proud owner of a custom built Delta Flyer!  Have many amazing flights in it!  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

notes

2 nights ago.
- entering a dream lucd
- Lonewolf's table.
- doing pushups.
- Inner world lucid
- No Q lucid
- Strange house/ photos
- bed lucid
- Job lucid

last night.

- wilcock
- dreaming on the mountain in the biodome.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh yeah. We had a long conversation with Raven on the Mountain.

Nice signature, by the way. LOL

----------


## Man of Shred

night of 5 Lucid dreams:

*Mini Lucid*

 I was entering a dream. I was sitting at a doorway playing jaxs or something. I woke up too fast.


*Pushups

*

 This dream started.... I was playing with some children we were eating candy. I was running around at one point. I ran downstairs and Ran into some woman. She said because i was running that I owed her 5 pushups.

 I did my five and said "There!"

 "those weren't pushups!" she said." your knees were on the ground." This time I made sure I had no knees on the ground. There was also a laptop in front of me. I did 5 more pushups and I noticed the woman wasn't looking.

 "There!" I said. "done!"

 "I didn't see them!" The woman stated. "Come over here and do them" she pointed out another part of the room. there was a divider in the middle of the room. the place she wanted me to do the pushups was on the other side. I walked towards it and woke up.

*Mirror Lucid.*

  I was in my kitchen doing dishes. It felt like a dream. I stopped doing the dishes right away. I looked at my hands. They looked swollen... i looked for a wedding ring. Didn't see one. I wondered if Asuka was around. Usually she is right behind me. I turned to look but she wasn't there. I wanted to call out but I was afraid I would use my real voice. I turned around again making sure I turned slowly so I didn't spin myself out of the dream. No Asuka.

 I then wondered if this really was my inner world. I wanted to open a portal to find it. I then remembered Vex Kitten once used a glass as a portal. I went up to a wall and put my finger against it trying to push through. Nothing. Maybe I should use a mirror? I spotted a hallway and began walking down it. I then noticed I had an extra set of legs. My dream legs were walking but another set of legs were crossed and dragging on the floor. I found a washroom and turned into it. As I turned I uncrossed my legs. Then instead of walking I seemd to float around.

 I found a small mirror. small enough to fit my fingers through. I pushed my index against the mirror. It went through! the mirror felt like it was liquid. But there was no wetness. I then pushed all my fingers through Until my hands were on the other side. I realised the mirror was too small for me to fit through all the way. So I found a larger mirror on the other wall. I then thought to myself "To my Inner world." and then went through. On the other side i was waking up in a bed. but it was my real one.




*Moving*

 Flash of being in a basement room with a woman. All the Furniture was gone and the woman was pointing out that the previous furniture left indents on the carpet. I also noticed there were pennies on the ground and picked some up.

*Bed Lucid.*

I emerged in this dream lucid. I was floating just a few inches above abed on my side. I noticed a woman sitting on the bed with her back against the wall. She was wearing a barmaid outfit and had brown hair down to about her chin. She seemed to be in some sort of trance.

 "Asuka?" I called. The woman didn't answer. My vision zoomed up to her eyes. her pupils widened until the blackness covered her entire eyeballs. "Is that you Asuka?" I asked. Her image then changed into something else kind of like blurry smoke. similar to what I seen during my Bug nightmare.




* Strange building*

  In this dream i was running around a large building. In one part i saw a bunch of toilet paper rolls that were cut in half. I remember seeing an older woman and a younger man in a room.'

 The dream became vivid in one room where someone was showing me pictures. In one photo I saw a school class. The person pointed at a young asian girl in the photo. She said this girl was a descendant of ehr family line. In another photo a mysterious girl was placed against a dreamy landscape. The voice beside me said that she finally figured out that the girl in this photo was actually a girl, Implying she thought the girl was a man. i looked closer at the photo and noticed some masculine features on the girl. In the next photo the same girl was standing farther away. "There's two of her!" I said. The presence beside me said I had a good eye. not even she had noticed that. "Yeah, If you look closer they are standing in such away that you only see one of them."

*Q gone*

 This dream started I was in a living room with many people. I was behind a couch talking to a blond woman. She was wearing revealing clothing. for some reason she left and two older ladies sat on the couch. I jumped up and landed in the middle of the room. I became lucid. I turned around. The couch was gone along with the two older women. There were only 3 Dcs left. I looked at my hands and began viewing the people systematically. Two of them remained the same but the other one changed into a different DC each time. I walked in between them and looked at the one that kept changing and looked away, then looked back. His face had changed

_missing time_

  I was in a hallway standing in front of a window with a screen on it. I wondered if i could go through the screen the same was I went through the mirror... I pushed my finger and it slowly went through. I then went through the screen. It was hard at first but i eventually went through. I found myself in a lot with a red car nearby.

 I then remembered I wanted to separate my Naga self and talk to it. To see if it had a connection to... I knew Q could do it. i called for Q in my head. he didn't show. I then called out loud for him. He didn't come. I kept calling for a few minutes until the dream began to fade. I then remembered Cygnus once stayed in a dream when it faded out. I tried to do that but i woke up.




*Construction Lucid*

I was standing outside a construstion site on a balcony with someone. A guy with us was yelling at someone below. The person below ran up to fight the man. Me and the other person ran inside. The one man yelled "What? no backup? you two suck."

 I ran around the jobsite looking for a weapon to defend myself with. In one room I found a drywall knife... I ran back into the main area and became lucid. I floated up easily and went above the ceiling between the framing. I spotted the person i was with below me. It looked like my brother. I then remembered i wante to shoot my vectors from my hands. I tried with my right and it didn't work. I tried a couple more times but nothing happened. I then tried shooting them spider mand style. Still no go. the dream faded.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow, I get 5 LDs and no comments  :Sad: 

* New Powers?*

 I vaguely remember learning a new power. I felt a chest pain and used a power to heal it. very  nonsensical. After that i went to Dreamviews. I started reading Mow's version of events.

* Telling Pete off*

 In this dream I was at my old house in BC. My cousin was arguing with me. Telling me that my dreams are a waste of time. I told him That Me and some others were going to write a book based on our unusual dreams and perhaps make some money from it. He kept insulting me saying that It would never happen. I then told him that if and once i made it... he wouldn't be hearing from me ever again. I stormed out of the house mad. It was night time. My dad was under a tree reading a book with a flashlight.
 He began telling me something. But I Wasn't interested. He could tell and then he let me go.
*
 Church*

 I was in a church of some kind. It was dark. I had a pad with me and was marking down some numbers from the first set of chairs. The next set of Pughs had no numbers or markings. There was a little asian girl sitting there with a little blond girl. I sat in between them The asian girl was playing some sort of video game on something like and iPhone.

*Chasing someone.*

 I was watching some creepy guy get beaten up by someone. It was outside at night time. I saw the man get Pummeled by something I couldn't see. I told the man he better back off because Whatever was after him was going to finish him off soon. He climbed the building like spiderman and I ran around to the other side of the building to see if he was there.
 For some Reason I was Wondering if Vex would change into a phoenix again.

*Barn*

 I was in a barn with some woman. I couldn't tell if it was Raven or asuka. We were playing a game with my dog Wilson (now deceased). I was supposed to throw a ball that Wilson could chase so That me and the woman could escape. suddenly I am standing on a street watching a familiar woman in a car who's waving at me. I'm back at this barn now. I have two balls and throw one after the other at Wilson. He chases them. The woman comes down a ladder and is getting ready to run. The dog comes back not with balls. But with two packages of smokes. I then follow the woman back up the ladder.
*
 Escape*

 This dream starts off where I enter a video game scenario. Something like WWII. I enter the game and get shot right away. I am suddenly captured by people and I am being forced to live in some work camp. The camp is on a boat in the ocean. They keep chaining my leg and throwing me in the water, and then pulling me back up. I then tell some people I am going to escape. They tell me it's impossible. But somehow i manage to escape bey creating a portal. I remember grabbing a few belongings in a closet before I escaped.
*
Demon* 

I'm in an apartment building with two people Trying to capture a Demon. I run by a room. I can see this goo on the wall intelligently moving into an air vent. It's cool to watch. It reminds me of some sci fi movie. We then hear the creature move through the ceiling. We follow the sounds to the top roof. I think we faced it off there.

* In an addic*

 I'm in some addic with Raven. She is writing down dreams on a pad. I keep telling her to hurry, because i can't wait to read them. She keeps telling me to be patient.

----------


## Baron Samedi

ACK. Weird. That is so much like my lucids i had the other night! Couldn't do much, but super lucid. Hmmm.... This entry is a lot to think about.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome remembering all those dreams. The goo reminds me of my sentient symbiote. Maybe it's the same thing?

----------


## Man of Shred

Notable Dreams over the past few days.

* Erik's Guide*

I was instantly lucid and looking at something. I was holding a sort of wooden block in my hands. I felt it had to do something with Erik Ravn From the Danish Metal band: Wuthering Heights. There was a piece of block that seemed loose. I struggled with it for what seemed like minutes. Eventually i got it open and pulled the small piece of wood out. I was staring at a mini hallway. I put it up to my eye so i could see inside. It looked like a hallways that was under construction.

 I peered farther and saw that there was a room. The room had recently been drywalled. It was being prepared for the taping stage. I stared at the hallway and made a note of the geometry of the place, in case I had wanted to draw it later in waking life. Suddenly I found myself standing inside the hallway. I walked into the bigger room.

 Inside the room Someone was standing over a drywall mud bucket. It looked like he was pulling tape out of a tape machine. I noticed there was a black bass guitar on the ground but it had only two strings. The man seemed frozen in time. I walked up and felt the tape he was pulling out. The mud had already been drying for a few hours. I ripped it and put the dried tape on the floor, obviousely it would be no use on the wall.

 I looked closer at the man. He was tall, mid 40s, long black haire that was greying, blue eyes, and he wore a leather jacket. It didn't look like Erik but i had to ask.

 "Erik? Is that you?" No response. I tugged on the man's sleeve. "Hey wake up!," I said. "Are you Erik?". The man then seemed to come alive. He looked around confused for a second. and eventually oriented himself.

 "what? huh? Umm no. I'm Erik's guide." He stated. " I'm a guide to him similar to some of the guides you are discovering that you have." he turned nad began walking into another room.

 "You mean like Asuka?" I asked. "And also Q." We continued to walk. "I haven't seen him much lately and he's never around when i need his help. I've been considering getting another guide altogether."  I followed him into the room. I suddenly Felt like I was going to wake up.

 "It's ok man." Erik's guide said sensing my uneasiness. The dream began to fade out. I focused hard on trying to go into another dream directly after. The first thing that popped into my mind was the healing glen. But Instead I woke up entirely.

 *Nightmares in my inner world.

* The whole set of dreams of this night revolved around a nightmare. I was perceiving things way off for some reason. I Ran away from some crazy dogs. The Psychotic family from House of 1000 corpses came after me. I mistook Asuka for Michael Myers. I yelled some really hurtfull things at her and told her to stay away.

 I woke up thinking that What I dreamt wasn't right at all. That night I had put a moonstone under my pillow. i Figure A and P before they were captured, Infused it with dark energy. That must have been what was distorting my perception.

 Before Bed I focused on trying to find Asuka to explain to her what had happened... If she would listen.

*Asuka's party*

 I walked into a house remembering where i had left my smokes. There was a japan inspired party going on inside the house. I remembered my smokes were in the back. I walked through the party. There were many people sitting at japanese tables, witha  blue cloth underneath. Among them Was Jaas and his gf Haley. I noticed two japanese women sitting at the end of the one table. Neither of them would look up at me. I went outside and found my smokes. i had forgotten the significance of seeing the japanese women.

 I woke up again and focused harder on finding Asuka. Soon I was asleep.
*
 Finding Asuka.*

 "Stay away from me!" Asuka was saying and running. I grabbed her and held her to the ground, being careful not to harm her.

 "Listen to me!" I said.

 "You told me to stay away, now you are back. I'm tired of you Fooling me aroung. Saying for me to stay away and then running after me. You're an Asshole." She yelled at me.

 "Can't you at least let me explain?". She seemed to struggle more." I Was under the Influence of Dark Energy At the time! I seem to remember not holding anything you said against me while you were being affected by Dark energy." She stopped Struggling for a moment and looked at me. "The other night I put a moonstone under my pillow. It somehow got infused with Dark energy. It was distorting everything i saw in my dreams. I thought you were trying to kill me. I said some nasty things i didn't mean. And I'm sorry."

 "right." She said. She seemed distant.

 "Aren't you listening to me? I never took what you said personal. How could I. you were being affected by Dark energy. Now I was in the same boat. Why can't you show the same understanding?"

 "I can." She said. "But maybe we should be apart for a while. I need time to think about this."

 "Well," i said. "Normally when women say that it 99% of the time leads to it ending altogether. So If you really want to go. It's for good. I won't stand in your way." I let her stand up. She was turning to walk away, But she suddenly Burst into tears.

 "Come here." I said. She came into my arms and started crying. "You didn't really want to leave did you?"

 "no." she said. "I just feel stupid now for not understanding."

 "It's ok." I said. " you KNOW i would never say anything like that when i am normal. So Next time: Don't Jump to conclusions. If Anything is off about me, consult one of my guides, Go Get nomad or Raven. Use any resource we have available before giving up. That's what i do when something goes wrong."

 I got Jolted awake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. So intense!  I sensed something was wrong... I had to take care of some stuff last night. Haven't posted the dream yet. Good job on the recall, and the lucidity. I wonder what the deal is with Q's absence?

Tonight though, we powwow in the Healing Glen.

----------


## Raven Knight

Yeah... whenever someone acts so completely different than they would normally act, and in a negative way, there is a very high chance of infection with negative energies.  It looks like Asuka needs to remember that and go for help instead of just accepting the unusual behavior as normal and leaving!

As for your Q... my Q is sooooo not impressed.  He said when your Q agreed to help you he knew right well that it was a long term deal, and there would be no getting bored and leaving.  My Q is going to find your Q and give your Q a piece of his mind.  My Q said either your Q will find you in a dream and apologize for being such a flake or my Q will tell him exactly where he can shove his half-assed attempt at being a guide and send him packing.  Either way, my Q offers his sincerest apologies for hooking you up with an incompetent balthar brained fool.

Note: A 'balthar' is an animal that is about the size of a house cat and has a brain that is actually only one cell in size!  ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

Notable Dreams.

* Mirror*

 I was Standing in front of a mirror doing the opening movements of tiger and crane. I kept forgetting a sequence of moves.

 Later I was in a blue house. There were stickers on the wall that glowed. Naiya and her guide Scott was there. Naiya told me that this was a dream. I was skeptical. She told me to think back about where i was. I said I had just been at home practicing in front of a mirror... but strange. How did I suddenly Wind up here? I almost became lucid.

* Spare Bedroom.*

 I was helping a woman Set up a bed in a small bedroom, which was actually like a square closet. The woman had glasses. Anyway I went to grab a pillow for her and found her setting up another room in an even smaller corner in my living room. She said "Get out of my room." Jokingly. I asked her what was wrong with the small room. She said she sat in there for a few minutes but it didn't feel right.

 Was that Asuka???

----------


## Raven Knight

So I guess you don't remember seeing me in a dream where Nomad and I were doing healing spells with you and Asuka.  I remember two separate dreams like that.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your lucidity is increasing. Awesome.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Funny Dream*

 In this dream I was walking with Nomad and some other people in some strange place. We kept walking into something like portals that would ransport us to a different part of the dreamscape. We kept getting Transported to the same place. We were trying to explain it to some people there.

 Later we are in a sort of theater. Every dreamer is looking at something different. One sees a play, another sees a movie, and yet another is watching a cartoon. Me and nomad are sitting and talking there. I keep wanting to say something about Oneiromancy to him but i am too shy to say anything. Nomad is also smoking one cigarette after another. He throws a package wrapper on the ground and my cousin peter picks it up. Pete notices more wrappers and starts walking up the aisle to pick them up. Me and Nomad throw more wrappers out of nowhere and my pete just keeps going in circles picking them up. I just start laughing.

* Kittens*

 I have a kitten on my back (Asuka). She's playing a gam e where I'm supposed to hide her from another kitten. So I always have to be facing the kitten.

*Dan*

 I see my second cousin Dan at an airport or bus depot. I keep telling him that I had a dream about him. I notice there's a bag that I don't have. I look for it and find it. There's a bag lunch in there and I start Eating it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a dream a couple months ago, that a tv show turned into a movie into a cartoon. Something like that. I vaguely remember that theater dream.  Thanks for posting.

----------


## Man of Shred

Not so Good recall last night. I got too drunk.

 I vaguely remember a couple Dreams with Asuka. WE celebrated Valentines day. In another dream she brought me to a dream AA meeting. LOL.

----------


## Man of Shred

notes

- Henrik Flyman Concert
- Semi lucid floating and flying.
- New Cat.
- I see a family picture of me Asuka, and Shawna
- I see Nomads Graphic novel, and a short novel written by myself
- Gawn
- Visiting and old yard.
- A templar claims he fucked Asuka. (don't these guys ever give up?)

----------


## Kraftwerk

> notes
> 
> - Henrik Flyman Concert
> - Semi lucid floating and flying.
> - New Cat.
> - I see a family picture of me Asuka, and Shawna
> - I see Nomads Graphic novel, and a short novel written by myself
> - Gawn
> - Visiting and old yard.
> - A templar claims he fucked Asuka. (don't these guys ever give up?)



Aww are you doing this too? I really enjoy yours and nomads journal, but now its just notes :/ I really hope raven doesn't start this too > :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> notes
> 
> - Henrik Flyman Concert
> - Semi lucid floating and flying.
> - New Cat.
> - I see a family picture of me Asuka, and Shawna
> - I see Nomads Graphic novel, and a short novel written by myself
> - Gawn
> - Visiting and old yard.
> - A templar claims he fucked Asuka. (don't these guys ever give up?)



What an asshole. They are influencing/attacking my ex, Raven's ex, and Angel's ex. Now this. I had to rescue my ex-wife from a bunch of these bastards disguising themselves as clones of me.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Aww are you doing this too? I really enjoy yours and nomads journal, but now its just notes :/ I really hope raven doesn't start this too >



 Sometimes I have to leave early in the morning. So i Just post as many notes as I can before I forget. THEN I type them later. And Really you like it? Why Didn't you say so earlier? Here I thought my only Two fans were Raven and Nomad...





> What an asshole. They are influencing/attacking my ex, Raven's ex, and Angel's ex. Now this. I had to rescue my ex-wife from a bunch of these bastards disguising themselves as clones of me.




 Yeah, I'm pissed off.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Sometimes I have to leave early in the morning. So i Just post as many notes as I can before I forget. THEN I type them later. And Really you like it? Why Didn't you say so earlier? Here I thought my only Two fans were Raven and Nomad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Yeah, I'm pissed off.




You raven and Nomad are my favorite DJ's because the whole shared dreaming thing interests me, AND you guys update often! I've even shared a couple dreams with nomad  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

*Henrik Flyman in Concert*

 I was at some out door festival. I went by a stage and heard some metal music. I thought it was metallica at first. but Then I looked and saw Danish metal guitar master Henrik flyman on the stage. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3tPB...eature=related

 I forget what the first song was. But then he sarted playing Blue oyster cult: Don't kill The Reaper. There was also a dirty blond woman on stage singing backup vocals. I spotted my brother And asked him for a smoke. He said he didn't smoke. and I got kinda huffed. By now i noticed flyman adding some cool guitar fills in the song. I walked around the side of the stage for a bit and just listened. During a solo, Henrik was bending a high note but didn't quite make it into the right page. But he recovered and started to some mean paganini type fills.


*Flying*

 I was walking with someone in a back alley way. We were going toward a house. I saw some Japanese people in the yard we were heading to. For some reason, instead of walking I found it easier to float. I slipped into semi lucidity. I knew it was a dream I just forgot the significance.

 Anyway. I floated down the rest of the alleyway. I kind of just meditated and floated past some people. I went through a gate and accidentally rubbed my ass against some girls on the way by. I didn't care. I kept floating. Suddenly i started Swaying my hips side to side and It seemed to propel me a bit up in the sky. I also kind of dog paddled in the air and went up. Docta Lee was staring at me and he said "Dude, did you just turn into a flying snake? cool." But I wasn't really paying attention. I realized I was "dog paddling" with hundreds of tiny legs now. It felt like all these legs were under my skin. I was getting tired of swaying my "hips". And found it much easier to use a set of wings I had.

 I circled the house and the yard high up and kind of glided to the ground then.


*New Cat*

 Small fragment of getting into a car with an orange cat on my lap. I was wondering if This cat was going to get along with my dogs.
*
Family Picture*

 I was in my living room. I saw my cousin's friend on a computer screen. I don't really like him. But the person in the room said I should talk to him.
I saw his video feed come on the computer. It was crystal clear and not choppy. I was impressed with the technology. The person behind me said somethnig like "Why don't you show up our new family photo and the one of the baby."

 I find a photo in a frame on a table. I pick it up and look at it. I see me, Asuka, but i forget asuka's features My attention is grabbed by a a Child in the picture. A young Asian girl about 7-8 years old. But she has a white nose... The shock of the picture wakes me up.

*Novel*

 I'm in a backyard that is like my old friends house. I find a graphic novel Written by nomad. I see a picture of a caterpillar. It reads, "My earliest dreams were of being a Giant caterpillar!, But I had a mom that took care of me.". I thought. "hmm He must have wrote this one ages ago."

 Nest I found a book written by me. It was all done in my terrible typing and mistakes.

*Obama*

 Brief dream of meeting President Obama. I was going to mention that I once had a dream about him where i was telling him to impeach cheney. But then I realise that so Far Obama is already bought and sold.

 *Jealousy*

 I was flying in my house. I went into and addict and heard a voice say. "I fucked Asuka, She hates you." I started getting mad.

 when I woke up I realised it was another Templar trick.

*Gawn*

 I was in a hallway of a military complex. I was trying to reach someone. A bunch of people in the hallway were saying. "I have Gawn" and then he blew on another person passing "Gawn" onto them. and then that person said "I now have Gawn."

 I said. "Well I'm the son of Gawn give him to me." The people went into a circle and blew at one another. Now i would never know which one had gone. I then remembered I was looking for someone. I ignored the people distracting me and entered a room. A woman with black hair was strapped to a table. I untied her.

_missing time._

----------


## Kraftwerk

Gawn? I am confuse.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Gawn? I am confuse.



welcome to my nightmare.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> welcome to my nightmare.



Ahh I see. A lot of my dreams don't make sense either. I've got special ed kids out to kill me, Talking Donuts, And worst of all... gummy bears.

----------


## Raven Knight

> [COLOR=DarkOrchid] I said. "Well I'm the son of Gawn give him to me." The people went into a circle and blew at one another. Now i would never know which one had gone. I then remembered I was looking for someone. I ignored the people distracting me and entered a room. A woman with black hair was strapped to a table. I untied her.



Was that Asuka you rescued?  If so, whoever tied her up needs to have their asses seriously kicked.  ::twisted::

----------


## Man of Shred

It must have been her I rescued. Those other weird people were templars trying to distract me.

* Gawn*

 I was in a black space talking to an incarnation of Gawn. He looked like a jagged snowflake. It reminded me of the crystaline entitiy from star trek.



 I can't remember too much of what he said. Something like. "You've done well my son. Not only have you seen past the templar illusions but you are rebuilding your past friendship with vex. please keep working with Asuka. You are learning to not blame her for your lack of recalling her. Be patient. In time you'll remember more of her. You're new guide will help you. In time you will be lucid as often as you desire. It just takes time. Don't give up no matter what."
*
 Another AA meeting*

 Asuka brings me to another dream AA meeting. She tries to give a friendly hug to an old timer but he recoils. She forgot she was in her man form. I found it funny.

* cake*

 Flash of eating something like a strawberry cake or pie.
*
 Abstract dream*

 I was in a weird out door construction zone pushing around a large scaffolding. The Foreman gives me shit and fires me for not following rules. I tell him he should have set upa  site orientation so I could have at least learned the rules of the job site.

 Suddenly I am whisked away into another dream. Asuka is a light entity talking to another light entity. It's her former lover from a past life. He had died shortly after they were married, a few years later She commited suicide because she could no longer hold onto a mental image of him.

 At some point i forget who he is and I get kinda mad when they embrace. Asuka says that she is trying to heal her past mistakes. The man tells her he is happy she has found someone like me because we look after one another. After some more things are said which i can't remember. We say bye to him.

 I switch to third person view. Me and Asuka turn into meso-american stones. I'm a stone with a spiral, She is a stone with a drawing of a piglet. I emanate green light. She is yellow. We both float up and go through a cartoon portal. Below us is a scene of cartoon blue people on large mile high rocks shooting arrows at Orcs below. I land on one of the rocks. Someone looks at me and says "Hey, who the hell are you."

 "Speak to me with a little more respect." I say picking him up. "I am a god around here." I smash his head against a rock and throw him off the edge. Everyone looks at me awaiting my orders.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dude, these dreams just blow me away. wow.

----------


## Man of Shred

I woke up in the middle of the night knowing i had a long lucid dream. But no details flowed back... DAMN!

*AA Conference in the sky*

 I arrive in some Hotel lobby with Asuka. I look around. Everywhere people are with coffee cups and smokes. They all look happy.

"oh god." I say to Asuka. "You brought me to another AA meeting?"

 "Not meeting." she said. "Conference. And you're favorite speaker is here." I looked around and spotted a board that said "Clanhdfhdfhg" Clan who? Clancy. A friend of mine iwho i knew went to AA once invited me to a conference in seattle. I went along and the guy who spoke was funny.

 "Oh... But do I really have to go here? I don't even drink much at all."

 "You drank on valentines day and forgot most of our dreams. And I see you drink all the time in dreams." Asuka complained.

 "I remembered the highlights." I said.

 "All you remember is sex. We dreamviewed our wedding and you didn't even remember that!"

 "Don't worry." I said. "When I'm sure I'll remember I'll view it again and remember... God i have so many lucid goals, and so rarely lucid... Ho Am I going to do it all??"

 "Maybe if you don't drink in dream. Maybe you'll remember more Stupid." she said. and hit me over the head with a tennis racket with no net. As I pulled it from my head, Asuka turned into a grey dog. and ran away going "Wuff, wuff wuff." It sounded like a bad voice actor dubbing in her barks in some crappy Cartoon. I chased after her. I was bending down to catch her when she ran in between some man's legs and I accidentally bumped into him.

 "Watch it you p..." he was going to say "Punk". But stopped when he noticed the coffee he was carrying, that I bumped into didn't spill. He turned the cup upside down and the coffee didn't spill out at all. He looked confused.

 "Relax Clancy." I said. "It's a dream...."

 "Oh." he stated. "It's you... Maybe if you would have walked straight like I told you years ago in seattle maybe you could see where you are going." 

 "I came to hear YOU speak at this conference, NOT to hear your criticism." I said. I opened my mouth and a green cobra head came out and hissed at him.

 "Gahh!" He said, backed a few feet, and did a hail mary. "uhhh keep coming back." he said and left.

 "Right back at ya" I said. He looked at me, huffed and walked into the large conference room. I spotted Hockey Bruce standing by himself smoking a cigarette.

 "Holy shit man." I said. "I thought you were dead! Bruce what's up?"

 "I am dead." he said. " But I still like coming to these things... god you're not dead are you? you're too young Rob."

 "No... I'm dreaming all of this. Still smoking I see." He smiled as if to say Yes.

 "And you better darn quit those things too rob, Or you'll wind up like me."

 "You died of cancer? wait no. The night you found out you didn't have cancer you just happened to die a of a heart attack."

 "yep." he nodded. "It was just my time to go man. Gotta get my seat. see ya. I hope you come visit us again." He left. I decided to find a seat too. I didn't see Asuka around. As I walked through the door some big lady shook my hand, gave me a huge hug and said very loudly. "Welcome". I wandered away and spotted Irvine.

 "Hey man... How's it goin?" I asked.

 "Oh you!" he said. "Nice to see you here. wait... You're not are you? Shame... so young."

 "I'm dreaming this man." I said. "And you DID die of cancer. I saw you at the hospital meeting when you were withering away... wow what a trooper."

 "Thanks" he said. I looked around the room. There were tons of humans, orcs, nagas, and other species. I even saw a few of Q2's kind around. I spotted someone waving. It was asuka. "look who I found" she was saying. I ran over to a row of seats she had saved one for me and next to it was sitting Nomad.

 "What the fuck dude!" I said. "What are you doing here?" I asked.

 "What is this place?" he asked. He had short brown hair and was wearing glasses and smoking a cig.

 "This is an AA conference.... Asuka keeps bringing me here for some reason."

 "Oh well." he said. "I've been trying to cut down drinking this new year anyway. I bet Angel would be happy I went here."

 "Well she cares about you man." I said. 

 "Really?"

 "Hell yeah she wouldn't have helped support you when you were looking for work otherwise if she didn't think you were worth it. I don't mean you have to come here.."

 "you're right... Thanks. you always say such positive shit when I'm down man." Just then an Orc stepped up to a podium nervously. he cleared his throat and spoke.

 "Ahem" he said, "Due to the dreamers here we won't go through the official readings... uhh The next speaker was my sponsor in my past life. and now dream sponsors me in my current life. I bring you Clancy I!" everyone clapped and Clancy came up to the podium. He adjusted his glasses, introduced himself. and looked around the room for a minute.

 "Lovely bunch of folk here." he said. "You know, I once stated at a conference like this that I wasn't afraid of death. I take that back. Now that I know i have all of YOU to look forward to." he said sarcastically. Everyone laughed. "In my waking life I deal with dying pukes on the streets every day, and I literally mean DYING. Then I gotta deal with a bunch of snot nosed punks who think they're case is different.And when I'm dead I'll have to deal with a bunch of snot pukes and snot nosed punks with snakes coming out of their mouths!" Every one laughed. Especially a bunch of Hissing Nagas. Nomad was laughing and slapping his knee. Nomad thinks everything is so funny in a dream. "When I die I think I'm going to incarnate again as fast as i can... Sheesh." I then began to wake up.

----------


## Raven Knight

> "I came to hear YOU speak at this conference, NOT to hear your criticism." I said. I opened my mouth and a green cobra head came out and hissed at him.
> 
>  "Gahh!" He said, backed a few feet, and did a hail mary. "uhhh keep coming back." he said and left.
> 
>  "Right back at ya" I said. He looked at me, huffed and walked into the large conference room.



I can just imagine the look on his face!  :laugh:   ::lmao::   :laugh: 

Hmmm... an AA meeting for the dead... who knew ghosts could have an alcohol problem?  :laugh:

----------


## Man of Shred

*Finding mom*

 I was in calgary with my dad and brother. We were driving around looking for my mother. We spotted her near 17th ave and me and my bro got out to catch her. My brother caught up with her first. I ran to her... she had a black eye and half of her face was swollen. My dad was behind me. My mom kept smiling as If nothing was wrong. like she was in complete Denial.

* Extra beds.*

 Flash of walking around inside my house. I find a strange room with a bunch of stacked bunk beds. i look up and see my cousin at the top. He says "hey*"

 Grandma the movie star*

 I was watching a movie with my Grandma and aunt. My aunt says "Look! It's a movie about you!."

 On the screen is a scene with a woman that looks like my grandmother. I can tell it's an actress. but she has her hair down to a tee. I watch my grandma enjoy the movie about herself. she chuckles a lot.

* Harassing a Templar



*

 I was in some room running after the Templar that ahd told me lies about asuka. I cornered him and I watched a green snake slither out of my mouth. It was as big as a garden snake. no wings, but slithered through the air. The dream switched to third person view. I was behind the snake watching it move through the air. It looked cool. It slip into the Templars mouth, purposely got stuck. The man started choking. I noticed how he didn't notice he was still taking breaths. I almost felt sorry for him when i woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Finding mom*
> 
>  I was in calgary with my dad and brother. We were driving around looking for my mother. We spotted her near 17th ave and me and my bro got out to catch her. My brother caught up with her first. I ran to her... she had a black eye and half of her face was swollen. My dad was behind me. My mom kept smiling as If nothing was wrong. like she was in complete Denial.



What an awful dream...  ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug:   ::hug:: 




> * Harassing a Templar
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
>  I was in some room running after the Templar that ahd told me lies about asuka. I cornered him and I watched a green snake slither out of my mouth. It was as big as a garden snake. no wings, but slithered through the air. The dream switched to third person view. I was behind the snake watching it move through the air. It looked cool. It slip into the Templars mouth, purposely got stuck. The man started choking. I noticed how he didn't notice he was still taking breaths. I almost felt sorry for him when i woke up.



No need to feel sorry for Templars... after the things they've done to us, they have at least that coming!  Besides, how could he not notice he was still breathing: It's like a nose-pinch RC!  :laugh:

----------


## Man of Shred

* Asuka gone*

 I vaguely remember being outside my house at night time with nomad and Angel. They came to pay me a friendly visit. I was distressed because i couldn't find Asuka anywhere. They offered for me to hang with them until we found out where she was.

*Burning house*

 I was at a house with Nomad and Angel. Everyone was sleeping downstairs. I watch people go to bed. I come across a furnace that seems to be on fire. I run upstairs tot eh main floor and look at the set of steps leading to the second floor. There are little fires on the steps. I try to stamp them out and keep yelling "Wake up! fire fire!". Nomad and Angel run up to me. They give me an explanation that there is no danger but I forgot what it was.

*Asuka Captured*

 We find out Asuka was captured by templars. WE go to trade them something they want. But we make a fake version of it. I'm in an underground parking lot where the trade off is. My guide says I'm invisible. 
 walk to the location of the trade off. I forget i am invisible. I see nomad, Angel and Raven Take asuka. She looks really worn out. bags under her eyes. And she seems extremely sad. She's wearing my Vancouver touque and Reminded me of Lucy from Elfen Lied.



 I walk up to her expecting a hug. But she turns and doesn't seem to notice me. I call her in japanese but she doesn't seem to hear me.

*Dad


*

 I was in my house (before we got back asuka) And I was mad at my dad for some reason. I kept telling him to shut up and then i tried to gouge his eyes out.

* Jaas*


 I was sitting in my living room, or it may have been Angel's living room. I was on a couch and behind me was a window. Someone knocked on the window and I saw jaas. I mouthed "Two minutes" to him. indicating I would get out to meet him in two minutes. He mouthed back "Ok".

 I got up to go meet him but Yves was there. He asked If i had hooked up the mac he sold me yet. I said no, since i still need to buy a monitor for it. We got lost in the convo and I forgot jaas outside.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Asuka Captured*
> 
>  We find out Asuka was captured by templars. WE go to trade them something they want. But we make a fake version of it. I'm in an underground parking lot where the trade off is. My guide says I'm invisible. 
>  walk to the location of the trade off. I forget i am invisible. I see nomad, Angel and Raven Take asuka. She looks really worn out. bags under her eyes. And she seems extremely sad. She's wearing my Vancouver touque and Reminded me of Lucy from Elfen Lied.
> 
>  I walk up to her expecting a hug. But she turns and doesn't seem to notice me. I call her in japanese but she doesn't seem to hear me.



Ok... someone's going to have their asses seriously kicked!  This means WAR!  :Boxing:

----------


## Man of Shred

Tried going without melatonin for once. my recall dropped.

* Frag*

 I was in some building walking around. I suddenly thought "oh yeah I'm in a templar complex." I went looking for some.

*Frag 2*

 I'm walking in some building down a hallway. I come across a four way intersecting hallway and a guy is there. He is white with blond hair and a long face. He says soemthing like "I'm gonna kick your ass." I ignore him and keep walking.

* Orion's Belt*

 I'm looking at a picture book. Then it seems to be like a movie. I see Orion's belt in front of me. Then there are faces drawn over the constellation. There is one face with the eyes of the two twin stars from orions belt. and the third star is from the eye of a face behind the other one. That star is smaller and slightly mis aligned with the other stars because the face is farther away than the front face. Then suddenly i am in the picture. I see many constellations i have never seen before with lines being drawn to connect them. They turn into people and crreatures and suddenly they are all alive. And suddenly I'm in a cartoon dream sharing the dream with all the constellation characters.

* The return of the weird guy*


 I'm walking out of a building. I come to some field. I see that guy from the Frag 2 dream again. He says something like "I'm gonna kick your ass now". He grabs me and tries to knee me or something. Some other guy who i can't see pulls him off me and says "Run".

 I start running but suddenly I'm covered in a blanket. I'm looking for my jacket but the blanket gets in the way. I manage to get the blanket off.

*HI*

 I was experiencing some sleep paralysis. Something was trying to make me call the black fists. I became lucid and thought. "That's not right. I DEFINITELY DON'T WANT A DREAM WITH THE BLACK FISTS!"

 I woke up.
*
 Pizza and Smoke


* 
I'm in my house. A blond woman walks in with a pizza. I mistake Asuka for a pizza lady. I fish around my back pocket but can't find my wallet. I search frantically for my wallet to pay for the pizza. 

_Missing time_

 I'm outside the house with the blond woman at night time. There is a blond boy there. I light up a smoke and the boy starts coughing. I put it out and say "sorry man I didn't know you had asthma." He then put's his mouth between the wall and doorframe and starts taking giant breaths. He turns around and smiles. He says "I can use walls as my inhaler!!!"

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Frag*
> I was in some building walking around. I suddenly thought "oh yeah I'm in a templar complex." I went looking for some.



I remember a lot more about this dream.  You were hunting down the asshole who had been torturing Asuka with dark energy.  I wish you remembered what you did when you found him!  ::twisted:: 




> *HI*
> 
>  I was experiencing some sleep paralysis. Something was trying to make me call the black fists. [COLOR=Blue]I became lucid and thought. "That's not right. I DEFINITELY DON'T WANT A DREAM WITH THE BLACK FISTS!"



 ::shock::  Where do you think that idea came from? We only know a few assholes who would be big enough pricks or stupid enough to try to get those guys back...  :Eek:

----------


## Baron Samedi

That AA dream was amazing on so many levels.  I didn't know we go to AA meetings in dreams with dead people. That's so insane!  That's cool that you had a shared dream with Walms. He always attacks everything. Jeez!  I want to battle him again. I think I might win this time.  I had a whole series of dreams of constellations coming to life, mostly when I was hanging out in the Temple of Nothing a lot. Hmm...

There are so many unanswered questions. 

Like: Why are so many of my dreams with you non-lucid?

Thanks for taking time to write all these down.

----------


## redisreddish

> * Orion's Belt*



Lol, when I saw that title I thought it was going to be about Men in Black. "The galaxy lies on Orion's Belt..."

And like Nomad said, thanks for writing all these!  ::D:  I love reading your DJ.

----------


## Man of Shred

just notes for now.

- Asuka and me become eternal lovers or something. I ask didn't we do this during our wedding.
- I sit with nomad at a starbucks. Bluedreamer comes by and nomad tells her to RC. she flies, me and nomad fly with her. Nomad leaves me with a radio with a broadcast from my future.
- lucid on the moon. foggy until i finish a concert. me, Asuka and nomad teleport outside the biodome and summon 50 vexes from different dimensions and universes. I use true sight goggle to find the right one. I rub the X from her forehead and she turns into a phoenix and blows a smoke tornado at us. We all meet Gawn where many things are explained.

----------


## Raven Knight

I was with you and Nomad at a Starbucks a couple of nights ago...  :tongue2: 

I guess I need to do something really off-the-wall or crazy so you will remember me in a dream!  :Cheeky:  Look for me!  I'll be the crazy one!  ::silly::

----------


## Man of Shred

I'll type the other ones later.

 Red: Thanks for coming by and leaving a nice comment! I woke up this morning with a good feeling about you. I must have had a dream with you last night but I don't remember.

 Nomad: Our unconcious minds have a way of randomly placing us in the same dream. It doesn't mean you regularly go to AA lol.

* Vex*

 Something about Vex coming to see me and Asuka about something. Wish I remembered more.

*I'm a dog*

 I'm at my house, but it's out in the woods. I don't realise I'm a dog. I am running around with 3 other dogs. I go to a porch and find a place to lie down. Another dog comes by and growls at me as if to say I have taken his spot.

*another dog*

 I'm with someone downtown. I am walking a dog on a leash. I say I am hungry. The person leaves and I go to walk the dog down to a resteraunt. I notice it's mouth is bound up so it can't open it's jaw. I untie it and then i realize it may bite children. I carefully walk around making sure the dog doesn't get near any children.
*
 Vex's DJ*

 I log on MM and start reading Vex's DJ. As I'm reading it I suddenly see the dream through her eyes. In it I see a living room, I'm getting to closer to someone on a chair with long brown hair. The person is rocking back and forth with a baby or something. I go to reach for the person's shoulder but I wake up too fast.

 hmm I wonder what's with all these vex dreams recently...

----------


## Raven Knight

Looks like maybe you're trying to form a better connection to Vex... just a thought.  :Shades wink: 

You didn't remember me again... and I made extra efforts to be memorable!  ::sad2::  Oh, well... maybe next time?  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from two nights ago.

* True soulmates*

 I'm sitting on a bed with Asuka. We are having a long discussion. She wants me and her to become eternal soulmates. I ask didn't we do this when we got married. She says yes, but says this way will ensure we will spend many life times together. She pulls out a stone. I goes in half ine goes into my forehead. the other goes into hers. She says all we have to do is make love to make it permanent. I get paranoid and ask if she is an IB and trying to trap me somewhere, IB's a re prone to trickery after all. She assures me it is completely safe. We then make love. She has "Lucid Dream." tattooed on her ass cheeks.
*
Radio broadcast.*

 I'm inside a starbucks with some I think is nomad. We walk outside. An older lady approaches us. Nomad says something like "You are dreaming lady." She then tries his suggestion and starts flying. We fly a bit with her.
It gets foggy. Later i am listening to a radio broadcast. Nomad says it's from my future and he leaves.

 In the broadcast i hear myself speaking to a large number of people. i say something like "I have dreamed with the many great composers. They compose to this day I have brought their compositions forward. What you are about to hear was not composed by me. But from the great composers beyond the realm that we can see." I then hear myself playing some mean guitar.
*
 50 vex dream*

I can't remember how I got lucid. There is a foggy part where I'm on stage with a band playing guitar. After I spot nomad. i tell him i need some advice on something.

 WE go out of the biodome and walk along the moon dust. Asuka is with us but just listening. I say to nomad " It's about vex. She's really trying hard to find a dreamguide now."

 "That's great man." Nomad says.

 "Yeah, she even made a thread on MM asking people for their experiences. So far only me and Raven have responded. Naiya has one but she didn't post her experiences."

 "Yeah, it seems like we are the only ones who actively pursue these things. It's a shame more people aren't into it."

 "tell me about it. I feel like I am giving her a biased view. I don't want her to think I am trying to lead her into anywhere specific. I mean Raven helped me find a DG. I hope vex finds hers. I wish I could help her like Raven helped me. But I don't want to interfere too much."

 "yeah dude.  usually recommend people do these things themselves." Nomad seemed to be growing in size. he was almost 40 ft tall. We continued telepathically.

 "also." I began. "I had a dream where Gawn explained why i feel connected to her. something about multiple dimensions or parallel universes. But I've already forgotten what he said."

 "well," Nomad said. "We could find out... are you thinking what I'm thinking?"

 "A 50 multi dimensional vex dream?"

 "I was gonna say something else but that would do it!" nomad said.

 "I dunno, like I said I don't want to interfere too much. She did say she's not actively pursuing Shared dreaming right now. But she's also not closed to it. So I guess, once in a while... I hope she'll forgive me for this." 

 "Let's do it!" nomad said. I focused on many different vexes. A bunch of portals open. I used the vectors from my hands to begin Pulling different versions of vex in. Nomad had loads of tentacles going in and out of portals, also grabbing different vexes. Soon there was much commotion in front of us. I heard a lot of WTFs, and "What Am I doing here?"

 I stood before them and said. "HEY! Do any of you recognize me?"
A few vexs said they had never seen me before. One said I looked like her younger brother. Another said I looked like her older brother. One said I looked like her dad. A few said i looked like the guy they use to share dreams with. on of the DSers said she had married me, another said we were just friends but good friends.. One vex said i kind of looked like the guy that tried to kidnap her. The one that was married told the other vex to shut her mouth, that I was the sweetest man she ever met and how dare she say such a thing. The kidnapped one said "shut the fuck up." They both summoned double swords and began fighting eachother. A few other vexes, who were bored began making out with one another, a few others walked away from the ones that were making out in disgust. The vexes who were making out... one turned into the joker, the other turned into batman, both turned away from eachother and started spitting at the ground.

* Finding the right vex

* "Ok, i think I get gawns point..." I said to nomad. He shrunk. Asuka was staring at the scene with many vexes. she turned to us and said. "This sort of thing is dangerous, we have to get them back or it may cause trouble."

 "well first we have to find the right one." I said. 

 "Use your true sight goggles" nomad suggested.

 "Oh yeah!." I pulled the true sight goggle out of nowhere and put them on. All the different vexes looked different. They all had light blue skin, cat eyes, antenna, and butterfly wings. I made my way through the crowd of vex. I spotted one that was slightly different. She has an "X" draw on her forehead... my old anonymous name for her. I walked up to her and said.
"I'll free you from that dreadful name" I used my coat sleeve and rubbed the X off. As soon as I did this, her eyes turned red. She morphed in a phoenix.
I ran and stood next to Nomad and Asuka. Phoenix vex looked at us and screeched. Her screeching turned the other vex's into bats. a tornado of smoke began pouring out of her mouth. The smoke enveloped us.

to be continued...

----------


## Raven Knight

> I mean Raven helped me find a DG.



Yeah... and we saw how well that worked out!  ::roll:: 




> her eyes turned red. She morphed in a phoenix.
> I ran and stood next to Nomad and Asuka. Phoenix vex looked at us and screeched. Her screeching turned the other vex's into bats. a tornado of smoke began pouring out of her mouth. The smoke enveloped us.
> 
> to be continued...



Wow... that sounds awesome!  I can't wait to see the rest!  :Cheeky:

----------


## redisreddish

> Wow... that sounds awesome!  I can't wait to see the rest!



Same!

----------


## Man of Shred

notes:

- walms?
- car driving, thelma
- sex?
- Eriks guide, elixir
- brother,
- Raven (the old next door neighbor)
- Cookies.

----------


## Raven Knight

> notes:
> 
> - walms?
> - car driving, thelma
> - sex?
> - Eriks guide, elixir
> - brother,
> - Raven (the old next door neighbor)
> - Cookies.



 ::sad2::  Still no memory of me?  I'm going to start thinking you don't want to dream with me!  :Crying: 

Just kidding about that,  ::lol:: , but seriously, what can I do to be more memorable?  ::?:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Amazing. That's exactly how Vex looked when I talked with her so long ago. I never wrote that dream down, but she looked kind of like a fairy with a slightly insectoid face, and antennae. She had a charcoal X on her forehead.

Eternal lovers with Asuka. Awesome. LOL @ the tattoo!

This reminds me, I need to give True Sight Goggles to everyone else. Or did I?

Oh, you put those wedding gifts I gave you on a shelf in your Inner World. Those things are bored. The flying koi fish, and the ninja duck... You should tell them to fly around or something. They probably do stuff that I don't know about.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Still no memory of me?  I'm going to start thinking you don't want to dream with me! 
> 
> Just kidding about that, , but seriously, what can I do to be more memorable?



 I tend not to remember outrageous things. What I notice is subtle things. Like a white nose on an asian face.

----------


## Man of Shred

Nomad: I completely forgot about those gifts... I'm sorry. when I'm lucid in my inner world next I'll use them.

*Walms*

 don't remember anything except that Walms was in this dream.
*
Reckless car driving*

 I'm in the mountains in BC Driving around. Someone else is in the passenger seat. I lose control of the car, we spin around in circles, the car crashes but we make it to safety.

 As it turns out We are near Thelma's house. We sneak onto the property. I notice it's night time. Thelma comes out and I hide. She says "I see you."
She invites us in. She offers me a ride to calgary (We both don't drive IWL). I say fine. I've dreamt on this dreamscape before. Vancouver and calgary are only separated by an hour drive in this dream, When in real life it's 12-14 hours.

 Inside I play some metal music on a stereo. One song switches and I think she won't like the song so I shut it off. She says "Hey that was good put it on again)

*???*

 Vague impression of getting a BJ.
*
 Drinking*

 I'm sitting at a table in a house drinking something. I finish it off and grab a bottle of a weird purple drink. Erik's guide comes up and says it's not for me to drink, that I will need it later.

 Later on There's someone in a pool of water I am there with him. He's dangerous. It occurs to me that I can use the purple liquid. I pour it into the water. Purple energy moves through the water and heals the person. His dream body changes.

*Brother*

 Fragment of Wrestling with my brother. He's freaking out. I can't calm him down. I put him in a choke hold. He says "That UFC shit won't work on me." He passes out seconds later. There's also a few other people in the room.

- Raven (the old next door neighbor) I have this writted down But I don't remember it.

*Cookies*

 All I remember is reading someone's DJ on MM. It says something like "I'm eating a giant chocolate chip cookie! and it's SOOOO tasty!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

AWESOME. 

Ever play Gauntlet? "Save potions for later use!"

Purple energy, huh? Cool.

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 Vexox*

 I'm walking through Toronto with my new guide. I haven't seen his face so far. But we are having a discussion about where we are going. We turn a street corner and walk towards a sort of Town house. There we meet Vex and some other people. I look at Vex's face. she has the same hair as always, but her face clearly resembles Dv's xox. With vex is two of her sisters, with similar hair and also the same face as xox.

 She has a little dog on a leash. It's kind of like a mix between an annoying wiener dog and a Pomeranian. It seems to take a liking to me. I pat it's head and play with it a little. When I'm done playing the dog clearly doesn't want me to stop. It begins growling. I try to pull my hand away but it bites my pinky. It tears some flesh from the pinky. I'm shocked, but there's no pain. I look Up at Vex, she doesn't seem to notice my predicament. She's talking to my new guide.

*The wrong turn*

 I'm walking with my guide Back to my dream house. He says we should stop through a mall. I say I have dreamt here many times before. We walk into the mall and we both notice everything is different. In my other dreams of this place i had been walking up and down many stairs.

* I see myself on TV*

 I'm in some weird place. I am being shown a video of myself. On the tv i see myself playing Canon rock. I notice that my features look different. I look 16 and have more boyish features that girls would admire. The song suddenly turns into something by led zeppelin.
*
 Templar lameness*

 I'm walking by a house that looks kind of like the place my brother lives. An asian girl hangs out the window and asks me the time. I say That I don't have a watch. I keep walking and later I am driving a car. On the radio The Asian girl is singing about how much she hates me. I say to myself "Damn templar tricks again... lameness"

* Snow castle*

 Vague part of floating or flying by a large building up on a mountain peak. As I'm flying up I see a bunch of sniper guns out the windows. I fly above the place and see That it's a snow castle. I loop around a bit, dive down and go up again. This time all the sniper guns are gone. I looke in a small window and see a room that's been drywalled. I don't think i can fit in the window. But I shrink and enter the place. I become lucid. I look in the room and see drywall mud splashed everywhere... It has dried. I know there was something I wanted to do. I have an urge to fly and think maybe an idea will come to me as I fly. I walk towards the other end of the building and notice another snow peak in the distance. I recognise the place where I witnessed Raven and Nomad causing avalanches, but neither of them remember. The parts they destroyed i can see are now in ruins. Many of the fallen snow chunks are there but have frozen over I can see cracks all over the place. I run towards the window to fly but the dream fades out.
*
 Art and Jen
*

I am showing my brother and his girlfriend a model of the snow castle. I made it out of a couple small metal wire baskets and I placed objects in the model to make it resemble more the castle. They say that they recognise the model. They tell me I was at that castle with them once.

*Asuka is wierd*

 note: Raven wanted me to remember her more in a dream. So I told her she should learn from Asuka, and observe me when I'm non lucid, to do more subtle things that would catch my attention since i remember things like that more. here is the result.

 I am standing on a roof top at night time. Asuka is behind me. I am staring at a weird image. It looks like mother mary... I am definitely confused. Asuka points at a symbol on the wall behind the image of mother mary. She says seeing mary and that symbol together means that a sick girl is hiding in a giant teacup in my yard. I look down at the yard and vaguely make out a giant teacup in my yard. In it i see a girl is lying inside of it. Even tho it's black I know it's Raven... I jump down from the rooftop and approach the giant teacup. suddenly Raven jumps high out of the teacup. Her image is no longer dark. It's bright and i can see she's wearing her typical Assasins creed uniform.

 Later I am in a hallway in my house. i look on my shoulder and see miniature people. The one closest to me looks like captain janeway from star trek voyager. She's wearing a dress that janeway likes to wear to her holo-novel programs. But wait... Captain janeway is really seven of nine impersonating Janeway. I then notice i am wearing the same dress... Behing the weird janeway is Janeway impersonating Seven of nine... Who's also wearing the same dress. Seven impersonating janeway speaks to me in Asuka's voice... So really it's Asuka impersonating Seven who's supposed to be impersonating janeway... Her voice says. "In order to make sense of all this you must find raven and let her bite your ear!

 I see Raven down the hallway I walk towards her but I wake up.

 Note: all of Asuka's tricks seemed to make PERFECT sense to me at the time. haha.

----------


## Raven Knight

You remembered me!  Yay!  :boogie:  You said I jumped out of the cup... I felt more like I was slung / fell out of it as I was feeling ill...  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW. avalanches? What?

----------


## Man of Shred

> WOW. avalanches? What?



 yeah man I had a cool dream with you and Raven in it a while back. But neither of you remember this time. That Snow castle exists. All three of us made it.

----------


## Man of Shred

notes:

 Moldovite nightmare.
 Dream In which i get turned into a magazine and get sat on by a 60 year old man
 Music with Asuka
 Nomad asks me to throw an axe into his back.
 Fun with paper Lucid

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 Moldovite nightmare.*

 Note: I recently bought a moldovite stone from a local Emporium. I was told to tape it to my forehead during sleep to see if it had an effect on dreams. this is what happenned.

 I was walking into a backyard at night time. It was like a black fog was covering the entire place. I go in the backdoor of a house. My attention is drawn to someone screaming. It sounds like they are being tortured. I run around the house a bit in search of the source of the noise, but can't seem to find it. After searching for more, i enter a room and see that a man is brutally beating a young girl to death. I run over to stop him. I'ma bout to grab him but...

 False awakening. I'm still in the room I can still hear the child screaming as if she's in the room. I look around and see a ghastly image of her that fades in and out. The room is so dark I can barely make out anything. I am Truly terrified! There's a saying that when grown men are lying wounded on a battle field after a war battle they cry out for their Mom's. And that's what I did.

 After I woke I tore the strip of tape off my head with the moldovite.


*Dream In which I get turned into a magazine and get sat on by a 60 year old man*

 I was standing outside a house in the daytime with some people I knew. There was Art, Jen, and Sho. I am waiting for a landlord to come by. I see a couple cars on the street go out of control. They look as if they are about to go into the yard and hit us, But they bounce off an invisible shield surrounding the house.

 We walk inside And I'm paranoid of Cars crashing through the walls. I try to find the safest place in the living room. Everyone is sitting there but I'm pacing frantically looking for a safe place. The land lord comes in and inspects some beam on the ceiling. There's some discussion about what we should do with it. He leaves and everyone begins working on the beam, except sho. I fumble around in my side coat pockets and notice i have four halved out cigarettes making 2 full smokes.

 I sit down on the carpet and look up... There's something on the ceiling. It's carpet.. but on the ceiling. It's in a neat design! I look at it more closely. The design begins to resemble writing of some sort. It's in english but i still can't make it out. Something about all of this being a dream.

 I walk down a hallway and into a smaller living room. There's a Giant Television there. On the screen see jackie Chan as Wong fei hung and some short old guy chasing after someone. My brother distracts me and says something like. "Fuck this kung fu crap. I hate it. Why watch this shit." I get annoyed and almost feel like punching him. Just because he doesn't like kung fu movies doesn't mean he has to ruin it for everyone else eh? I look back at the TV screen. They are still chasing after some man. They are yelling, but it sounds like they are speaking a cross between Chinese and Japanese. I get it now. They are speaking Chinipponese! The subtitles read something like "You bastard! You'll pay for the death of Wong kei ying!".

 Suddenly I am in the scene with them I am the old Kung fu master. Jackie chan looks at me, he doesn't recognise me at all. He runs away. I walk for a bit and eventually find the house I was at again. I walk into a garage and start doing kung fu moves, 'cause seeing jackie run away from me was inspiring you know! I look in the mirror in my garage. I have nice muscles! but somethings off. my forearms and upper arms are huge. but where my elbow is. It's small. It doesn't look right at all. There's a picture of nomad on the wall flexing his dream muscles. They look in the right shape. But mine are... just weird. I wonder if there's an excercise to make them look normal. I look at my hands and nocide they are rough and tough. like i had spent 5 year slapping hard wood for an hour a day, training for iron palm or something.

 I got back nito the house.I go to the TV set again.I find that there's a menu of Programs that you can order. One says "Black Dynamite in 3D!" I flip again And I'm watching a scene of a dreamscape I once dreamed in. The one where I was searching for my brother. But the title says "Coronation street" or something.

 I get pulled into the TV screen again And I'm above the entire town. It's small but I recognize it from yet another dream. I see my house down below I gently float towards it. When I get there I go through a small open window. I realize I'm small, and probably resemble something like a piece of newspaper or a magazine. 

 I go into the living room where I was before. People are now drilling holes in the beam. I float by a coffee table and see small wooden sand fall on some book on the coffee table. They are paperbacks, but what's this? The author is J.S. Bach? So in his dead spare time, when he's not writing music he's also an aspiring paperback writer? Interesting. I keep floating and land gently on the couch. I'm a bit tired from just floating around. I'm about to fall asleep when an old man in his fifties or sixties decides to sit down. I forgot to change my form... SHIT! He sits right on me and I feel like I'm being crushed to death. It reminds me of the time when i was 7 and spent two weeks in the hospital after i got squished between a car and the side of the school building while a red car driven by a Chinese lady was backing up. I felt myself fading fast.

 FA in front of the tv screen. I scroll through the channels and i see an ad that says. "Coming soon! Avatar in 4D!" _4D?_ I think. _How can a movie be in 4D? is that even possible?_ I click another menu and a circular one comes up. It seems to come out of the screen like you are wearing 3D goggles. I am transfixed. It starts spinning and I am pulled in.

 FA. I'm still being sat on! I can't breathe but I'm not dying. Why is this happening? It's torture! I try with all my paper might to force this older guy off me. No dice. I start screaming "GET OFF ME!!! GET OFF ME!!!". I wonder if he hears me. I try flailing my little paper edges that are sticking out. I keep screaming. A woman goes up to the man and pulls him off me.

*Music with Asuka*

 I'm in my living room slow dancing with Asuka. The song ends And I go to the tape recorder and try finding another slow song but I can't find one.

*Dishes*

 I am entering a dream lucid. I am standing at a kitchen sink finishing some of the dishes. I try to enter more in the dream. I see my hands fold a dish clothe and place it over the middle of the sink. It fades out.

*Bathroom* 

I am lucid standing over another sink. I'm fiddling with a makeup box. I look up and recognize my female cousins face. Suddnely I am looking at the scene from third person view. I wake up too fast again. 
*  Nomad in trouble*

 I'm in a forest logging area. Nomad is by a half chopped down tree. He's screaming. "Get it out of me Get it out of me!"

 "What is it man?" I ask.

 "I just want this thing out! it hurts!" he starts screaming again. "Use the axe!" he says. "Use it and chop me in half, then get it out of me... It's the only way!" I find the ax an nervicely pick it up. I swing the sharp edge right into his lower back. He screams. I try to pull that axe back bu it's stuck. blood is coming out everywhere... I wake up.

*Fun with paper Lucid*

I'm sitting in the middle of a messy living room smoking a cigarette. I finish it and put it in the ash tray. I watch as the butts come alive. They turn into cute little mice and start walking around.

 "Jesus!" A woman says. "Why are you smoking in the house again? Is it because you're still mad it took me a while to notice lonewolf sat on you?" I try to sai I'm not mad but nothing comes out of my mouth. I watch as the mice scurry around and then leave through the front door.

_missing time

_ I'm sitting inside a bedroom facing an open door that leads to the hallway. There are things on the ground. A dollar bill paper rolls by. Stops and then rolls the other way. I realize I'm dreaming. I pick the paper up, and unravel it. It grows in size! The language is surprising! it reads something like "500 Mucho grande!" The spanish makes no sense. I look away from the bill and look back again. This time it's smaller and the language is now in english. Now it's a 50 dollar bill. I look away again and look back. Now it's a loose leaf paper with drawings on it. I noticed i somehow moved from the door to my bed. I look at the paper again. There is a drawing of a sea. Words are drawn in tornadoes. I look away and look back again. There are less tornadoe shaped words and in a different place. I look away and look back. This time a ship is drawn on the sea. I look away and look back and notice the ship is gone but instead there's a drawing of an explosion on the water. I look again and now the paper is blank. I start repeating mantras to myself. they are "I will lucid dream every night from now on! Come on unconcious mind lets make a deal! I now can lucid dream every night from now on. for the rest of my life. This lucid dream will last an hour long!"
I keep repeating all these mantras until I wake up.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *  Nomad in trouble*
> 
>  I'm in a forest logging area. Nomad is by a half chopped down tree. He's screaming. "Get it out of me Get it out of me!"
> 
>  "What is it man?" I ask.
> 
>  "I just want this thing out! it hurts!" he starts screaming again. "Use the axe!" he says. "Use it and chop me in half, then get it out of me... It's the only way!" I find the ax an nervicely pick it up. I swing the sharp edge right into his lower back. He screams. I try to pull that axe back bu it's stuck. blood is coming out everywhere... I wake up.



Hey, I talked to Nomad and he says he's fine.  So whatever was inside him, it looks like you guys got rid of it!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

notes:

 -floating in space by voyager Chief O'brian saves me from falling into an abyss
 - weird underground corridor.
 - Some weird sick guy and a piano.
 - A little dog is wrapped in christmas paper running around my room.
 - I never got to go on the kickass water slide  :Sad: 
 - I'm a teen at a teen singles party. Some bitch gives me shit for just being there. I make a speech and maker her look stupid.

notes:

 fragment I forgot.
 Man of steel's notes
 town square with weird old people
 lonewolf
 Strange Irom Maiden concert, mall meeting Rob, parkour
 Someone tells me to RC, I fly, i think "but i fly all the time"
 Robert and mike house confusion
 Restaurant with sho.
 Nomad built the great pyramid in his last life.
 At my house with people. I sit on a couch with asuka.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from two nights ago.

* Lucid Frag*

Vague impression of becoming lucid during sex. She pinched my nose!
 
*Craziness!*

 I'm walking outside a strange building. Someone, but i forget who, Shows up and tells me i have to see something cool. They open a portal, it is circular. I walk through and i'm in a spaceship. It's voyager.

 I'm walking through a corridoor. all around me is green smoke. The lights are flashing on and off. I go to a catwalk to help chief o'brien with something. 



A hole gets blown in the in the area we are in. Me, the other person and O'brien get sucked out into space. O'brien Grabs a hold of my arm and tells me I won't get sucked into an abyss. We shoot stuff at the enemies attacking Voyager. Something hits me and I fall into the abyss. It is freezing cold.

*  Underground corridoor*

 I am in a basement where  stash my things. Later in the dream I am upstairs. I just feel like running to the basement room again. I float down four flights of stairs and enter a large grey corridor. I go through  a door, go down more steps and into another winding corridor. I know exactly where I am going! In the middle of this corridor a young asian girl with glasses runs past me. I go into the room, but something is different.

*He has AIDS*

 I'm with some guy with long brown hair, parted in the middle. We are in some room and leave. we go many places. I FA in the room, the guy is still there... he tells me he has some fatal disease like AIDS. I look to the side of a bed and notice a piano there. All the keys aren't level. I have many memories of playing on it.

*My new T-Shirt*

 Note: I tried telepathically telling Asuka to make me a t shirt i can wear in dreaming with her face and kanji on it, my thought was maybe I'd see it in a mirror in a dream and remember her face better.

 In this Dream I wake up in my bed. It is dark, then i percieve some light coming from the door. The room is like my old bedroom in didsbury. Something is walking through the door causing the light to get in. It jumps up on my bed and i noticed it's a small yappy dog completely covered and wrapped neatly in birthday or christmas wrapping paper. It walks around even tho the wrapping is covering it's eyes. I follow it into my closet. It then jumps up to a hanger and then unravel's itself in middair! when It lands on the ground it is a normal furry dog. On the hanger is a t shirt. Since it is dark i can't see it. then the dog runs out of the room.

*Bus driver forgets.*

 I am in a mall. It's the same mall that I seen haley in months ago in a dream. I walk down some steps and along side is a water slide. It looks really fun, i want to try it but the person I'm with says we can go to it later. We go outside and We board a bus. I tell the driver to go around and drop me off at the water slides. I wait quite a while but at the last stop on a hill there's no water slides to be found.
*
   Stuck up BEOTCH!*

 I'm a teenager walking into a teen singles event. It's like a bar but it's just for teens. I spot the asian girl with glasses that i saw in the corridor dream but she is older. I walk up to her and start talking to her. she says "Not now... go talk to that girl over there."

 Sitting by herself is a blond girl with brown eyes. She's the same girl i had a dream about a week ago. In that dream she told me she was going downtown to meet a new friend who was recently pregnant. they were supposed to support each other. But in this current dream i forget all this. I join her. We both say some things i can't recollect. she then says "I like fast men and sorry buddy, you're not it." I say something which i forget. She then says "When i saw you come in I noticed you were looking aroudn the room looking for people to talk to."

 I think _Is she fucking serious? she's giving me shit for going to a singles event to go find someone to talk to? isn't that how most relationships and friendships start?

_ I leave the table flustered. The Asian girl walks up to me and says "wow, she never gave you a chance..." The blond girl then goes and sits with a group of guys. I spot nomad off to the side. I don't know it's him but he looks like a teenager also. I approach the group. "Listen up guys!" I say. "Is it a crime to talk to people here?" they all shake their heads except the blond girl. "I mean, why does anyone go to a place like this?, or a writers club or an AA meeting for that matter." By now I notice I am leaning into the blond girl staring directly at her eyes. I notice I am making her uncomfortable so I back up a few steps and put my hands up in the air as if to say that I'm give her space. I straighten myself out and continue. "They go to these places to talk to people!"

 Nomad thinks for a moment and says "Holy shit man! That's so true!"

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 Man of steel's notes*

 Flash of being in some room where MoS is writing some notes. He leaves and i look at them for a while. For some reason I decide to steal a whole bunch. sometimes they are notes written on a computer, another time they are on regular looseleaf paper.

*Town Square*

 I'm at some town square. There a re lots of people jumping around or something. Some old man lands in front of me. He is heavily emaciated but his eyes are shining. He kind of freaks me out so I try to ignore him.

*Lonewolf*

 I'm sitting with lonewolf in my house. I ask him if he's been to this house before. He says yes the other night, he had a long talk with Asuka. I ask him if he remembered sitting on me when i forgot that i was a piece of paper, and for me it was terrifying. He has a good laugh over this.
*
 Maiden cookies and parkour.*

 I'm in some tent arena where Iron maiden is supposed to play. I'm at a concession stand ordering food. The person there hands me a tray with cookies, a roll of sushi.. But wait. I look closer and there is a rolled up cigarette.... I say I don't have enough to pay for this. She says not to worry it's free, and then winks (Asuka). 

 I leave And Iron Maiden starts playing. They seem to finish playing before they have begun. There's some hick that I recognize, I go to talk to him but he's too good for me. I go outside, meet someone and later we are at a huge mall. I Spot Robert from BC... He walks past us and doesn't notice me. I say "Hey don't you recognize your old best friend from BC?" He's with a gf, we all talk and agree to meet later.

_missing time

_I'm at some outdoor festival at night time. I am with a bunch of people practicing parkour. They have built some wooden things that are painted to help them practice jumping high. I try one but fail to notice that tons of people are behind me. They jump high above me. I jump but get hit by someone's feet. I fall on the ground and a bunch of people land on me and keep bouncing. I wonder if this is what it feels like to be Trampled to death. I roll out and run onto a walking space in between a bunch of tent displays.

  there, A japanese girl in a kimono is spinning a ribbon. I walk past and grab the middle of the ribbon but let my hand run with it. At the end i grab the end of the ribbon and spin it in sync with her. Donna Lee from didsbury comes around the corner She smiles at the seen of me and the girl spinning the ribbon together. Donna takes out a camera and snaps a photo of us.

*Almost lucid*

 Someone tells me to do a reality check. I try and fly. I go up. I think "I do this ALL the time! there's no way i am dreaming." I guess i should try flying RCs anymore...

* We all lived in the same house.*

 I am walking down a  street in fairfield island chilliwack. With me is Robert from the dream before and mike, We are all excited to be together again since our junior high school days. I leave a store and think "I don't remember a store in this place.. they must have built a new one..." 

 We keep walking and come to a house that looks sort of like the house/church hall that my brother lives in in Bowden. I say to them. "Isn't it funny how you mike, now live in Robert's old house, and now I live in Your old house. that's fucked up guys." We walk into my house.
*
 Sho thinks he's a smooth operator*

 flash of being in a foodcourt in a mall. While i am paying for my food a Japanese woman is behind the counter. Sho notices her and tries to shove me over slowly. I say "A no ne!" (HEY...). He starts trying to sweet talk the woman working there. She leans over the counter and whispers in my ear. "This guy better quit before he gets too ahead of himself ya know!"

*Nomad built the Pyramids*

 I'm sitting with nomad. He unrolls a sacred scroll where there is a picture drawing of him, and the great pyramid. There's hieroglyphs. He says "So there that proves That I am the reincarnation of the pharaoh who built the great pyramid. and so you see, That's why I have to leave you and Raven now. you guys are NOTHING to me". He then flies of saying "YIPEEEE!"

*Warrior Tiger.*

 Flash of being in my Dream home with some people. Warrior is wearing purple tigress pants that are a bit too tight. She shakes her ass at Asuka and says "You know you want this". Asuka pulls me to the couch  and hugs me from behind. She has nice legs.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Almost lucid*
>  Someone tells me to do a reality check. I try and fly. I go up. I think "I do this ALL the time! there's no way i am dreaming." I guess i should try flying RCs anymore...



Wow... I have done this loads of times!  I'll start flying and think I've discovered a new ability IWL... or I do it with breathing water.  I think, "Wow!  People really can breathe water as long as we don't breathe it in too deeply!"  :laugh: 




> *Nomad built the Pyramids*
> 
>  I'm sitting with nomad. He unrolls a sacred scroll where there is a picture drawing of him, and the great pyramid. There's hieroglyphs. He says "So there that proves That I am the reincarnation of the pharaoh who built the great pyramid. and so you see, That's why I have to leave you and Raven now. you guys are NOTHING to me". He then flies of saying "YIPEEEE!"



And I also had a negative dream about Nomad... in my dream, I said I was trying to telepathically contact him IWL because I was depressed and needed someone to talk to.  But he didn't answer, so the link must not work.  He responded that he had heard me perfectly well, he just doesn't give a shit.  ::sad2::

----------


## Man of Shred

either it was a templar trick, or Nomad did say himself he becomes someone completely different in dreams sometimes. I messaged him today. he seems to be fine and well.

----------


## Man of Shred

Unusually low recall last night.

* Nomad*

 Flash of seeing nomad at the center of an energy swirl.

*Rescuing Asuka*

  Came into this dream not being able to find her. I opened a portal to where she was. I found myself on an island at night time. I run into someone and speak with them briefly. I forget what is said. I see something like a flame on top of a hill. I begin walking towards it.

 Suddenly I'm in some sort of church where some catholic preacher has a bible. He's throwing holy water at me and saying "I ask in the name of the lord to drive these evil demons from this boy." I tell him I have no demons. He looks at me closely and says, "Oh I'm sorry, but your right. I can't see any dark shadows after you. She must have been mis-informed... carry on then."

 I find myself walking towards the flame again. I notice there's two flames. They turn into people. I see a yellow and red auras. The yellow one is Asuka, A woman stands on a rock above her playing music, she's dancing, singing and chanting.. lost in her ritual. Asuka is transfixed by it, as if in some sort of trance. Asuka Notices me and turns to speak to me. "You lied to me." she says. "I'm your slave... I didn't see it until now... I want to be free from you." I then realize the music is manipulating her. I then have a guitar and I play my own music. It emits an aura of light and flame. It counteracts the spell from the other woman. Asuka looks around as if confused. She spots me playing my music and smiles. The woman is still in her ritual and doesn't notice that I have done a spell of my own. I make a gesture to shush Asuka. She complies and I open a portal back to my place. We both leave without the strange woman noticing a thing.

*Baptized.*

 Me and Asuka come to a nice stream and meet that friendly preacher from the other dream. He dunks us in water and says that we now have his holy blessing to bring peace to ourselves and others.

* Walking home*.

 Brief fragment of arriving again at my house with Asuka.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Unusually low recall last night.
> 
> * Nomad*
> 
>  Flash of seeing nomad at the center of an energy swirl.



I saw dark shadows trying to form a vortex around him.




> *Rescuing Asuka*
> We both leave without the strange woman noticing a thing.



I'd have liked to see her face when she realized Asuka was gone!  :laugh:  Glad you got Asuka back safely!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

You got baptized by a Catholic priest? Crazy.

Man, I had a vision when I was chanting on Sunday. I was standing on a rock spire, and there was a storm of waves and thunder coming to attack me. I lifted my hands, and formed a tornado to protect myself. The storm moved around me the way water moves around an island in a river.

Thanks for axing that thing in my back. I don't remember that. I've been retreating further into my Beast Self mind, and I don't know why.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I remember that pyramid dream. It my dream it was a page from a coloring book with a picture of a pyramid on it, and I drew a stick figure in crayon of me, with an arrow that said: ME.

I meant it as a joke.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

TBH I didn't find it very funny...

but BTW I'm going to re post a dream i had a while ago:

*Chasing Gump 
* 

 I was in egypt Running Behind Forrest Gump. He was Running, as usual, And I was following him up a sandy path that went upwards. People were yelling and making fun of him. They were yelling things like "you Run like an idiot... Keep running dumbass... YOU SUCK" 

 As he kept running, I became Gump... looking through his eyes. And then suddenly I was a pharaoh being carried up a Sandy path by slaves. I was sitting on some Pharaoh cart. We came To a small pyramid in the path. It was hidden. My brother was buried there. I said to my slaves "I will do my family name great Justice. The Pyramid Built in My honor shall be Admired by the entire earth for eons!" Then flames Shot out of my eyes. 


NYAH NYAH!

----------


## redisreddish

I'm just wondering... you seem to randomly capitalize letters sometimes. Is that intentional?

----------


## Man of Shred

> I'm just wondering... you seem to randomly capitalize letters sometimes. Is that intentional?



 yEs... I mean... it's just a strange habit I have.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> TBH I didn't find it very funny...
> 
> but BTW I'm going to re post a dream i had a while ago:
> 
> *Chasing Gump 
> * 
> 
>  I was in egypt Running Behind Forrest Gump. He was Running, as usual, And I was following him up a sandy path that went upwards. People were yelling and making fun of him. They were yelling things like "you Run like an idiot... Keep running dumbass... YOU SUCK" 
> 
> ...



cool. What does TBH mean?

EDIT: COOL. Post #444!

----------


## Man of Shred

To Be Honest.

 COOL!. but who will claim post #666 in my dream journal? ::evil::  ::evil::  ::evil::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> To Be Honest.
> 
>  COOL!. but who will claim post #666 in my dream journal?



heh heh. I didn't plan on doing it! Just like when I changed into my Beast Self for the first time, you know.

----------


## Man of Shred

Woke up barely recalling anything. DRAT! back to sleep.
*Sneaking a smoke*

 I was in a basement finishing a smoke. This is a hidden place in dreams where i come to smoke without being noticed. I go to put it out in the butt can and notice a butt on the floor that has been in water... it's soggy and orange, yuck. I throw it in the can as well. I begin climbing a set of stairs when i leave the room. I come to this hallway that looks like it has been hung with drywall sheets. The space is too small to enter but My awareness drifts into it. I become lucid (note: quite often I become lucid when i enter small spaces in dreaming. there's also been drywall sheets around a lot in my lucids as well). Once I am inside I notice there's a wall that's blocking the path. Dead end. It gets blurry and I focus my eye, like when you place your finger in front of your face, focused on the finger and when you focus beyond the finger, the finger becomes blurry. Basically I did that. My vision became crystal clear. I noticed there was no dead end but could see far down the hallway. I woke up.

*Strange building
*
I'm walking out of a pyramid in a line of people dressed for a funeral. I am invisible so no one notices me. I forget I am invisible. I notice that outside the pyramid we are in a grand hall in a gigantic building. I stop to look at the pyramid we just came from... it's blue and is a scaled down pyramid to the great pyramid in Egypt, beside it is a smaller white pyramid. I point at it and yell at everyone "LOOK! we just came from a pryramid!" No one seems to hear me though.

 at the end of the grand hall is some steps. I go there with the group. An elderly woman in a black shall and veil walks past me. she looks sad and doesn't notice me even though I am right in her face. Another elderly woman dressed the same is behind her. She seems to see me though and puts my arm in hers. She has a warm glow and I realize that we are married. She smiles at me while we walk silently, but then my attention is drawn to a door. As if forgetting her, I leave her side and walk in the door.
It's a small door but i fit through perfectly.

I enter the room lucid forgetting what just happened. It is modelled after my basement suite. but everything is ten times bigger. The walls are wood paneling. I walk through the room thinking of what to do next. My attention is drawn to various Dream characters. I try to interact with them but they take no notice of me. I walk into my bedroom and someone is watching a television where my computer should be. I wave my hand in front of him but he doesn't see me.

 I enter the living room again and begin to fly. I fly normally and then intent my Naga form. I wiggle my hips to imitate slithering. This propels me through the air very smoothly. I then try using my wings. I feel an extra set of shoulders on my back. I can feel them moving back and forth. This causes me to glide fast around the room. I circle it once and then land in front of the kitchen. I begin to wonder if my dreambody changed at all while I flew. I leave the kitchen remembering there was someplace i had wanted to go to. At first i thought maybe i should find the healing glen but insstead I knew i had to find my inner world... (not realizing i was already in it).

 There was a TV on the right wall and a smaller TV on the wall in front of me. the one in front of me was amber in color. I put my finger on the screen and wondered it I could go through, would it serve as a gate to my inner world? After a slight bit of force my finger began pushing through the screen. It felt like I was touching electric liquid. I then said to myself "To my Inner world!" I went through the screen feeling electric all over! I felt myself waking up in another bed, i had woken up for real.


*Hospital
*
Flash of walking out of a hospital to look for my mother. I enter the parking lot with my dad. I see my mother running around with a small asian girl hugging her. The girls legs is floating up in the air while my mother runs around trying to get the girl off. The scene is so ridiculous! Apon awakening I realized it was Asuka getting acquainted with her mother in law!!!

*Suffocation again*

 This dream starts out with me in my house. But the insides od the house look like the outside of my brother's house in bowden. I notice an extra area I walk into it and see it is under construction. I admire the job the Taping crew has done. But a woman I know who works at the video store is the one painting the walls. We have a convo and I leave.

 Across the street I apply for an office job. I get an interview with the owner of the company. He seems to like me. The workers there seem to like me as well. They let me use a computer and I make friends with the employees. IWL i would be fired right away for being so talkative without doing work. Instead on my way out the company owner pats me on the back and tells me to come again.

 I go back to my house that is a cross between my old didsbury house and my brothers house. I go into the living room and start playing with a cat while I'm sitting on the couch. It digs it's claws into my arms and I can't shake it off. Asuka and Shawna walk up to me looking like like half retarded people. Asuka pries the cat from my arm. They both give me a hug. I fall back on the couch and it seems like I'm covered in a warm blanket. A voice in my head sounds and tells me they will use this incident against me. I then push on the heavy blanket. It won't budge. Both of them are sitting on it. They are too heavy for me. I panic and try to push them off harder. I can't breath. I try to scream at them to get off but no sound comes out of my mouth.

* deeper than deep dreaming*

 In this dream The Cusp sent me an invite to the DV deep dreaming within deep dreaming forum. A secret dream forum. There Nomad posted computer generated diagrams of a jaguar mecha suit. behind the suit was drawn the shadow of a black cat peering in behind it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That suffocation dream is terrifying. One of my only phobias is being bound.

Two lucids in one night! Awesome, especially flying in your Naga form.

----------


## Man of Shred

Being bound huh? I'll have to keep that in mind if I catch you non lucid  ::evil:: 

Dreams from two nights ago:

* The MM dream school*

 Flash of being in a school with a bunch of MM member. Vex was at a table near me but her face was all black... Asuka was beside me trying to draw a dream or something. She told me she was going to have a dream about a particular person. The next day she showed me a drawing of the dream she had about that person. I was impressed at how accurate the drawing was.

*Bus Smash*

 In this dream I was walking towards a bus. But some guy had a huge metal sheet with blood all over it and he smashed the bus and yelled. I found a bag of blood and for some reason carried it in my mouth (must have been a dog in this dream). A voice in my head said "Don't swallow the blood. it will make you puke". I ran into a building and cops were chasing me. and trying to frame me for murder.
*
 Super WTF Train Cras**h*

 I was on a train when a the ceiling started caving in. I somehow managed to escape the train. I ran out to a field and realized i was naked. I came to the edge of the field where a fence was. I spotted a shed with some people inside. I asked one man for help. He said we had to get out of there right away. I said I left someone important on the train and I had to get them first. I knew it was gonna fuck up if i tried to save the person but i took the risk.

 I got on the train realizing i was still naked. Everyone was naked on the train. Captain pickard came out of nowhere and said "We have to get off this ship." Then an invisible force pulled him from the window. The train started moving but it spun around and halted. I felt like we were suddenly going to spin the other way super fast and everyone would die. I waited paitently for death.

 Last night's dreams:

*Anubis*

 In this dream I was at an outdoor Farmers market. I was looking at some Anubis Figurines. They were marble and very interesting to the eye. I bought one and with it came a vinyl Record. I looked inside the sleeve of the record and say a picture of a woman. her face was familiar.

*Confusion*

 I was in a house that also seemed to be out doors. I remember interacting with some girl. At one point someone behind me said "Don't be shy of her, she's your girlfriend." Me and the girl went to a bed but i still wasn't sure fi this was right. Later on I am in a movie theater and the girl comes by and we sit and have a long talk.

*Nap Dream*

 I woke up in a bed. I was confused as to where i was since I sleep in a basement. I thought it must have been The girls who live up stirs.. it was their bedroom. A woman walked in and I apologized for sleeping in her bed. She smiled at me and said "Don't worry you can sleep there anytime you like" and she walked away. I went downstairs and went onto a computer. I was reading a post by Oneironaut. He had posted a cool drawing of his recent dream. I was going to go to MM to congratulate vex on meeting ehr new Dream Guide. but my dad walked by and said "Robert! why don't you do a reality check".

 I got mad, 'cause i thought my dad was giving me crap. I said. Fine, I'll do the dishes then" Then my dad said. "You told me to tell you to Reality check..." and he stormed off. I went to my kitchen to do the dishes. i thought... _wait doesn't my dad usually get really mad when i snap at him?_ I almost became lucid but woke up.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Being bound huh? I'll have to keep that in mind if I catch you non lucid



Actually you already did.  I haven't posted it because I'm behind in my DJ, but when Nomad was sick we had to chase him down and you wrapped around him as a snake so we could get him to the sick bay in the tower.





> I woke up in a bed. I was confused as to where i was since I sleep in a basement. I thought it must have been The girls who live up stirs.. it was their bedroom. A woman walked in and I apologized for sleeping in her bed. She smiled at me and said "Don't worry you can sleep there anytime you like" and she walked away. I went downstairs and went onto a computer. I was reading a post by Oneironaut. He had posted a cool drawing of his recent dream. I was going to go to MM to congratulate vex on meeting ehr new Dream Guide. but my dad walked by and said "Robert! why don't you do a reality check".
> 
>  I got mad, 'cause i thought my dad was giving me crap. I said. Fine, I'll do the dishes then" Then my dad said. "You told me to tell you to Reality check..." and he stormed off. I went to my kitchen to do the dishes. i thought... _wait doesn't my dad usually get really mad when i snap at him?_ I almost became lucid but woke up.



Your dream guide really needs to choose his forms more carefully if he wants to have any credibility in your dreams!  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

So awesome how you remember so many dreams. I haven't had a naked dream for awhile. Hmm...

Oh, you know I had a dream about Anubis. One of the first dreams I posted on here. I met a woman that looks like the Egyptian Princess in that dream. She plays didjeridoo.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes

- Dreaming With Chris douglas. He brings me to a shack. Carlos Castaneda pulls me from the dream. He is running around like ape with knuckles on the ground yet he is human, his eyes are infinity. He teaches me how to jump around the dreamscape just by gazing.
- Meet Chris at his home. I meet his wife and he shows me some pictures.
- Lying on a bed with Asuka, nomad lies with us.. WTF.
- on a couch w/ Asuka and nomad, but Asuka looks like angel... very awkward dynamic, i get confused.
- Lucid in a bar, i throw beer at DCs that look like people I know from AA.
- Easter egg hunt.
- Chris on a computer.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Can you teach _me_ how to jump around the dreamscape just by gazing?

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from Two Nights ago.

05.03.2010Harry Potter (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



 In this dream I was on an adventure with harry potter. Harry Wanted to see his future. I was Ron, Asuka was Hermoine, but i kept forgetting haha. Harry, found that Hogwarts had been destroyed. he said "NOOOOOO MY FUTURE IS IN RUINS!".(For some reason whenever I have a harry potter dream he seems to be a sore loser haha). We  opened a portal back to his normal time. In the previous dreamscape we had been walking in a jungle. Some green plant left a bunch of tiny green energy like balls stuck to our clothing. 

 I shook them all off of Harry. Then he flew away on a broom Crying. I spotted some on Hermoine and wiped them off her coat. Turned her around and there was more, so I wiped them off as well. Then me and Hermoine flew off together without brooms. I said to Hermoine, forgetting I was Ron and she Was Asuka. "You know, in your future you and Ron..."

 "I know" she said as she grabbed my hand. We then flew off into the horizon<br><br>05.03.2010<br>House Party (Non-lucid)<br><br><br><br>&nbsp;I was At some house party at night time. I've forgetten a lot of the details, but anyway. I see Matt there. The girls are gawking over his guitar playing. He starts playing stuff that I usually play to get their attention. At some point a group of girls are begging me to play but I'm pissed off.<br><br>&nbsp;Go outside, and One girl says she's going to take me home. Then her friend comes along and drags her away. As I'm standing with another group of people a blond girl says something to me and gets right in my face. I yell at her for leaning into my space too much. She then gets all her friends to cuss me out.<br><br>&nbsp;I leave and it's 4 am. My house is across the street but i decide to find a store to get snacks. I walk down a winding road on a hill and find my brother's place. I go inside and he's still up. I ask if I can raid his snack cup board. I find some granola bars and some chocolate bars. The granola one tastes great, so I decide to take a couple more. I leave the house to find the store to get chips. I keep having a feeling that I dreamt on this landscape before many times. I begin walking up the winding road again and find it strange that I have no difficulty walking up it.<br><br>05.03.2010<br>Waking life 2 (Non-lucid)<br><br><br><br>&nbsp;In this dream I keep thinking I'm in a virtual reality movie sequel to "Waking life". I zoom in on a little black kid. He looks at me and says. "This is a dream". His eyebrows then fade out and then fade back in. I think "This movie is awesome!"<br><br>&nbsp;Fals Awakening. I'm in my bed and I have sleep paralysis. I try to conentrate on entering a dream, not realizing i was already in one. I get the usual heavy blanket feeling. There's a freaky whirring sound in my ears. Then I notice i can hear another "Whirring sound" Coming from the other room. I Realise someone else is dreaming, why else would they emit that sound. It try to focus on dream imagery but nothing comes. I eventually will myeslef out of SP and find that when i wake up for real, I'm in my actual bedroom and the other one was a dream one. DAMN!<br><br>05.03.2010<br>yeah (Non-lucid)<br><br> Sex dream  :tongue2: <br>05.03.2010<br>Moon (Non-lucid)<br><br><br> Fragment of flying with Asuka over the moon. She looks like Kyoko Otonashii from Maison Ikkoku, But she's emiting a dark aura. Her eyes are like red glowing diamonds. she's looking away from me as we fly. I say "Let's go down to the moon and go to the Hotsprings."<br><br>&nbsp;"I don't care about that place anymore." she says.<br><br>&nbsp;Last nights Dreams:<br><br>05.03.2010<br>Dreaming with Chris and Carlos. (Non-lucid)<br><br><br> I am in a wooded Area with Chris D. and Someone else. We are in a Blue pickup truck. someone else is with us in the truck. In this dream I think I am going to help Chris with some sort of work in the woods. We are having good conversation about life and other things.<br><br>&nbsp;When we arrive at our designated spot. We walk up a small trail. We come to a run down cabin with some of it's roof missing. We go inside the Cabin and sit down on some chairs. We each have a beer and begin talking.<br><br>&nbsp;Suddenly I find myself in a black Space. A man runs across my field of vision. He has a human body but shaped differently. He's running like an ape, Swinging his knuckles on the ground. He has the Head of Carlos Castaneda, But his eyes seem to bulge out of his head. They have bright yellow coloring with large black pupils, they are like looknig into infinity. His presence is Terrifying, yet calming at the same time. His whole look and demeanor are out of place. I can tell he does this on purpose As he's running around he's saying "che che che che." over and over again. The "e" sound is almost impreceptible. After running around for a bit he runs up to me.<br><br>&nbsp;"h. h.h h.h h.i.hhi hi hi hi hi HI Roarga'an!" he said. He speaks strangely sort of like gollum from Lord of The Rings. Then he starts speaking like Yoda. "C C c Chris told me about you, he did. Said for me to give you a dream with me he did. T T Truth Is we've met before in dreams"<br><br>&nbsp;"Yeah." I said. "a few years ago I dreamed an invisible presence was following me. When I let it interact with me I recalled a dream within a dream. And in that dream You were there! and Don Juan. We were on a mountain following a black shadow."<br><br>&nbsp;"Led you to the Abyss we did! che che! But you don't remember that part. Che. some day you will!" He kept saying "Che" and his head spun horizontally and then vertically, as he ran around in a circle. It was hypnotizing. "Truth is... Che. Know about you we do. Me and Don juan. Watching you and your dreaming friends we have been. Che che.<br>&nbsp;Don juan calls you fools... he really does. Sorcerers of old he says. But fools, I Don't think you are! Che che. A book you and your friends will write! Planned it you have already. Inspire many it will!. Che che che!"<br><br>&nbsp;"Yeah but," I began. " So much Crap in the way... Nomad isn't online much anymore."<br><br>&nbsp;"Power provides Fool! Che. Didn't Lonewolf ever tell you that?" I nodded. "well. Dreaming lesson for you I have. almost Mastered it already you have. tell me what have you noticed about your dreaming lately?"<br><br>&nbsp;"That recently All i do is gaze into an area too small for me to fit and then my awareness zooms in there and I find myself standing there."<br><br>&nbsp;"Did you know?" he said speaking more normally. "That this is precisely how I arrived at the second gate by mastering this drill"<br><br>&nbsp;"I remember reading it." I said. "But I never made the connection that THIS is what I was doing."<br><br>&nbsp;"I discovered it seemingly accidental myself! Che! Don Juan had to tell me tho, like I am telling you! here!" The scene around us changed. WE were now in a jagged hallway We walked up to a wall with a small space to look beyond the wall. "Now," he said. "look through the hole and stare straight ahead" I followed his instructions. Through the hall I saw another part of the hallway. "Don't think about the wall blocking you just keep staring straight ahead" I kept doing so. Instincitvely I opened my mouth and small green snake came out and flew through the hole. Suddenly I was the snake on the other side. I grew bigger. I had wings. But, I slithered down the next part of the hallway.<br><br>&nbsp;"NOT LIKE THAT NAGA!" Carlos said. He was already in the next hallway with me. I argued that I entered the next scene effortlessly.<br>I changed back into human. "CHE! But you didn't transport yourself using your awareness! let's try again. Stay still." I looked straight ahead. Carlos came behind me and used his hands to adjust my head. He held my head in a fixed position and instructed me to look straight ahed and to focuse precisely on where i wanted to go. There was a part of the hallway that suddenly went up, but one couldn't crawl through. I focused on that spot. i let my awareness drift into it. Quite easily the place zoomed up. The small space to crawl through seemed to get bigger instantly. and suddenly I found myself standing in the next section.<br><br>&nbsp;"Good. Good!" Carlos said. "Do it a few more times you must... Che!"<br>I did the "jump" a few more times. doing nothing but focusing on the spot I wanted to go. Sometimes I was there instantly. Other times It seems like I flew super fast there. When we came to a solid wall we stopped.<br><br>&nbsp;"That's it for now Naga." He began. "Remember! Keep up with your dreaming...you and your friends...will acomplish many things...Sorcerers of old, Che!...watching you we are...hear from us you and your friends will from time to time..." His head spun once more. His eyes began to glow, a tornado came out of his mouth.<br><br>_Missing time<br><br>_ The dream with chris carried on as If it never happened. We finished sitting down in the shack. We got up to begin working. I was telling Chriss something about AA... We walked down a path and I saw some pieces of wood hanging over the path with thorns. Even though I didn't remember Carlos at that time, his presence was all around the dreamscape. He was the earth we walked upon, the trees and the shack. Yes, Carlos was all around us... yet Me and Chris carried on as if it were a normal non lucid dream.<br><br><br>05.03.2010<br>Nomad and Asuka (Non-lucid)<br><br><br> Fragment of walking with Nomad and Asuka up to my house. Nomad was saying how tired he was from fighting that dark energy bug. Asuka was a white blond woman. I kept forgetting the dynamics of how we knew one another. So did nomad. Me and Asuka crashed on a bed. Nomad joined us....<br><br>05.03.2010<br>Nomad and Asuka 2 (Non-lucid)<br><br><br><br> I was with Nomad and Asuka on a couch. She was looking a bit sad. I could tell she was tired of cosntantly being attacked by Templars and Dark energy. Her face bore a resemblance to Angel. Which kept confusing my non lucid self. I suggested she should take a break and go visit her dream parents for a few days. Both her and Nomad said it was ok If she stayed here.<br>05.03.2010<br>Chris's House (Non-lucid)<br><br> Fragment of Being with Chris in his house. I meet his lady he shows me a bunch of photos. Wish i remembered more from this dream.<br><br>05.03.2010<br>Bar Lucid (Non-lucid)<br><br><br> I was in a bar after interacting with some people. I became lucid. I spotted Daryl from AA sitting at a stool with a&nbsp; beer in his hand. "THIS IS A DREAM!" I yelled. A bunch of DCs went "huh?" but most ignored me. Daryl was a stupid DC... I took my full beer bottle and threw beer from the nozzle at him. He started laughing.<br><br>&nbsp;I then walk by stands of stacked beer bottles. I lose lucidity due to being drunk in the dream. I make my way to a cavern. Asuka, is a lady sitting on a blanket in the cavern. She point inside and says "Go there for an Easter egg hunt!" beside her is a giant chocolate egg. I walk into one of the tunnels. I see plastic eggs all around but all they contain is messages. I see thelma walk out of one of the caverns looking dissapointed. "WHERE' THE CHOCOLATE EGGS?" I yell. I go back to Asuka and steal some chocolate from her egg and shove it into my mouth.<br><br>05.03.2010<br>Me and Chris are not Lucid in this dream at all (Non-lucid)<br><br><br> I'm sitting in a room on a computer in the left corner. I go to youtube and see i have a new message from chris. But it doesn't make sense. I can't even read it.<br><br>&nbsp;False Awakening. I wake up in a bed. It's the same room. Now Chris is at the computer. he turns to me and says "hey, I was just about to get back to you. but you made it. Did you remember the dream?"<br><br>&nbsp;"Yeah," I said. "Carlos was in there somewhere... hey how did I get here?" I ask.<br><br>&nbsp;"Beats me" Chris says. He shrugs and vanishes into nothing. I shrug and fall asleep.<br><br>05.03.2010<br>Garrett (Non-lucid)<br><br><br> Flash of being in a house with Garrett. We are watching TV. I find teh TV boring and I leave.<br><br><br><br><br>

----------


## Baron Samedi

Who's Chris?

I need to finish reading The Art of Dreaming. Wow. 

Thanks for 

*BLOWING MY FUCKING MIND.*

holy shit

I've slept in the same bed with a lot of guy friends and female friends out of necessity. Weird.

Especially since I had the dream where I woke up, and I was you.

One night, Angel woke up, and she felt like she was me (in waking life) and then, it happened to me the next night.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from two nights ago

*


 TNG Retardation*


 In this dream I had to help Dr. Crusher from star trek with something. It was kind of lame. 

*home town*

 Re dreaming an old dreamscape modelled after chilliwack BC. I just wandered around the whole night looking for Asuka. I couldn't find ehr anywhere. I had a drawing from her in my pocket... but i kept wondering why I couldn't find her (In this dream i have memories of her meeting me here.)

 I wander into a bakery and I spot Jen. She's picking up some doughnuts. I don't like them and I say "Eyewww!". She looks at me and laughs.

*Found Asuka*

 I picked her up at her parents place. She seemed a bit down and depressed. I said "coming back from japan early eh?" She follows me home.

*Lucid*

 In this dream I was sitting in a desert. There were many small foothills around. I sat on the top of one and they all began changing. It was like those videos where the scene is filmed over days and it changes quickly. All around me sand foothills were rising and falling. They kept changing color. It was very psychedelic. I heard some rock music playing all around me and I heard a girls voice singing.

 The one I'm sitting on rises up and turns into a mountain. I am flying around the mountain in time with the song. I land on the ground. I become lucid where someone enters the dream scape through a door way. I see an old asian woman and Realise it's Asuka's mother. behind her is her father. I turn to follow them but i wake up too fast.

 Last Night's dreams:

* Work*

 I'm driving somewhere with my dad. Supposed to meet someone who has a new job for us or something. We come to a weird cruved tunnel where we are supposed to meet the guy. While we wiat there the guy arrives on a motercycle. But he just drives past us in the curved tunnel. The tire almost hits my head. He comes by againa nd I tell my dad to stand back.

* Computer*

 Flash of being in a library chatting With Asuka. She keeps sending me links of videos. One looks like a real life version of Donkey Kong country. I forget what the other one is. I think she wants me and her to go there after she is rested and up to it. Later Some guy tells me to check out a singles website... i look. get bored and leave.

* Big house Lucid*

 Driving up to a house with my dad. We enter and he starts working on a renovation in a closet. Two women greet us at the steps. After a bunch of things happen which i can't remember I become lucid in the upstairs Dining room. I walk up to an asian girl sitting at the table. I wonder if she's Asuka. I look up close to her face. She's pretty I say "Wow, When they told me you were pretty they weren't lying" She manages a weak smile but walks away. I assume it isn't her or she's in a really bad mood. The next events aren't in sequence. First I remember seeing my dad and telling him it is a dream.

 He doesn't really respond, so I walk around the Dining room. i look at the floor it's either tiled or lineoleum. There's a blond girl and a few other people I can't identify. I wanna check outside but it's rainy and stormy. I then remember i Wanted to make it to my dream house. But I forgot how to open a portal. I pace back and forth trying to figure out how to do it. I then point with my left pinky and say: To my house. But nothing happens. I then see my index finger is also pointing. So i make sure only my pinky is pointing and I try again. no dice. I then think that Asuka should know how to open a portal, or at least tell me how I usually do it. I go up to the blond woman and ask where Asuka is. She said Asuka went to sleep, then the woman said something about giving Asuka the lesser spare room, the better one she gave to a friend. She though it was strange she did that since she likes Asuka better, then she implied that her friend ripped her off or something.



 Everything is so vivid it overwhelms me. I go out to a balcony (The dining room is upstairs). Everything is sunny now. My dad follows me. I tell him again that this is a dream and to prove ti I'll fly. I jump and land super fast. I then remembered I sometimes doggy paddle in the air and it propels me up. I tried that. It worked for a bit. I made it near the top of a tree near the balcony, Spun and then propelled myself from the tree. I flew in a circle around the house. I switched to third person view, My dream body was flying naked with a banana up it's butt... wierd. I landed and noticed i was actually wearing clothes. Whew! Back at the balcony my dad went inside. I got pretty bored since Asuka wasn't around and I couldn't open a portal. so i decided to sleep. I layed down on the balcony. My dad called from the kitchen "come one! guests should always do dishes" I told him to relax it was just a dream. I then remembered Walms once closed one of his eyelids in a dream. I forget what the effect was supposed to be but i tried it. nothing happened. A wave of sleepiness came over me and I woke up.
*
  Singing*

 flash of hearing Asuka's singing again.

* dancing*

 flash of Dancing with Asuka.

*Nomad forgets*

 I'm sitting on a couch with nomad. Asuka Storms off mumbling something. He asks "What's her problem." I say "I dunno"

 Note: i forgot that Asuka wanted a week of from visitors and also going distances to visit unsafe places since she ahd been repeatedly attacked by things. I told Nomad the night before not to come. Guess his dream self forgot  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

You had a nice length lucid.  I wonder what was going wrong with opening a portal...  ::?:  Although I have had a some dreams where I tried to open a portal and had difficulty with it.  I just don't usually go into detail if I eventually get it opened.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! So much recall, so much lucidity!

I had a long epic dream of us in the Jungle in the Land of Nod. Chris, Carlos, and don Juan were there. Also, almost everyone I have dreamed with. Chris spoke to me at length, then Kronos did. You and Asuka showed up, then left. 

The other night, I went to your house, and Asuka told me to leave, and I asked her why, then she said, "Did you forget? Arrgh!" and stormed off.

----------


## BigFan

I have to say that your recall is pretty impressive. 5+ dreams is just amazing. I have a hard time remembering one  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

MoSh, you need to write a tutorial on recall.

----------


## Man of Shred

low recall

Dreams from two nights ago:
*
Church*

 Fragment of being in a church in Arizona. My new guide walks up to me and tells me to come with him. I realize I'm small. I'm actually a girl in this dream about 4 years old. I take him by the hand and we walk nito the open desert.

* Job*

 Flash of finishing some work with my brother at around 4pm. e step from the door and run into Tim. he says "Going home early huh?" saying as if scrutinising us. I say. "yeah we finished for today.
*
 No work*

 I get a call from some man saying he'd like me to work for him. I got to the job where he told me to go and load tools. I loaded the tools up a few stories and into the designated unit. After waiting for hours the man never shows up. I run into Rob and I tell him my predicament. he says to fuck this guy and come work for him. I follow him.
*
 School*


 Re dreaming and old dreamscape. In my previous dreams the place resembles my old junior high. I have many memories of walking up and down steps while the place is empty. This time it's not empty at all. Asuka is playing the role of my old drama teacher.

 She points to a weird hole and tells me I'll find Shawna by crawling through there. I walk up but in the way are hanging baby carriages. I look at Asuka and say these are in the way. She says it's ok, just to climb up. I climb through one carriage and onto the other where the hole is. I peer inside and see a bunch of mirrors. My awareness zooms in there and Now I am standing ni a weird space with a bunch of mirrors. I find my reflection that seems to be the farthest away and do another perceptual jump there. I notice how the mirrors have changed. It's like a big puzzle I have to solve. I keep "jumping" until i find the end. I find Shawna there and she gives me a hug as a reward (I must have been a child in this dream)

 Note: It seem Asuka brought me to a "school" so that I could practice what Carlos taught me. Very clever.

* New Hot tub*

 I'm standing outside my house talking to scott. A truck zooms by super fast! there's a chain at the end and it is dragging a hot tub along the road. The tub is dragging so hard that sparks are flying from the road. I see as the chain gets cut and the hot tub gets flung into the air somehow and lands directly in my back yard.

*Weird fight*


 Flash of being in a kitchen. There's 3 of my brother. One is solid and the other two look faded. They are trying to fight me. I beat them all up somehow, and then I notice that a little girl is sitting at the table, smiling, and watching the scene. It's as if she created the whole scene.

*yeah*

 sex dream. I remember switching positions.  :tongue2: 

* Raven*

 In this dream I talk to Raven Knight. She wants to audition for a movie about Altair. She seems really nervice and doesn't wanna go. I give ehr some encouraging words and then she walks in the building.

 Last night's dreams:

* Apartment*

 Re dreaming and old dream where I am in an apartment building. Something catches my attention outside. I run to a balcony connected to a walk way that goes over a busy road. I go and look down. I see a couple cars have crashed, but it's nothing to serious.

 What is with all these old dreamscapes?


*Cop*

 I'm in my house with my brother. A cop comes by and my brotehr tells me to hide his weed. For some reason I decide to roll his weed but it turns out to big this big weed ball... I go through a hidden door and hide it somewhere. After the cop is gone I forget where I put it. Me and my brother try to find it. but nothing.
*
 huh*

 Me and some guy are inspecting a panel of some sort.

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Raven*
> 
>  In this dream I talk to Raven Knight. She wants to audition for a movie about Altair. She seems really nervice and doesn't wanna go. I give ehr some encouraging words and then she walks in the building.



That would be AWESOME!  Any chance this could've been a prophetic dream?  ::content::

----------


## Man of Shred

ahh recalled another fragment from last night:

 Asuka morphed into a yappy dog. but the dog looked like my motorola cable modem. Imagine a cable modem... shaped like a yappy dog that ran around and barked. God she makes me laugh sometimes.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes:

- Me and Asuka meet carlos in a green forest. I find an IB ally it is watery.
- weird concert.
- Convenience store mayhem
- O is gay???
-finding sho
- Finding mom. I "jump" to enter her apartment.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from two nights ago

*

Ally*

 Vague dream about being With Asuka in a Forest. The presence of Carlos is all around us. I find some weird green thing and wrestle it. It feels watery.

*I sing at a concert badly*

 I'm backstage at a concert that seems to be a Beatallica concert. A cross between the Beatles and Metallica. I am watching the show from backstage when the lead singer disappears. My brother is with me I notice.

 someone hands me and him two microphones. They start playing the song "Hero of the day tripper." My brother starts singing and he sounds terrible. I start to sing. I sound better than him but i forget the lyrics. I keep singing tho and jsut sing the regular metallica version.

*Super WTF convenience store*

 I'm walking down an alley way towards a store to buy smokes. I go in and I see one guy hit a button. Suddenly the woman who works there goes up to him and sells him something. i look again at the button and it says "For Service please push."

 I push it and milk starts spraying all over the one room. The woman comes up to me and starts yelling at me that I pushed the wrong button. I notice she's asian and wearing glasses. I say I'm sorry I thought it was the right one. She says it's ok, grabs me and we start dancing to no music. She has a huge smile on her face and winks at me. As we keep dancing i notice a strange tube coming fromt he top of her shirt. without thinking i pull her shirt down. There's a weird tube coming from the nipple on her right breast, and it looks like milk is going through it. I think "What the hell? is that some strange new way to breastfeed?"
*

  Oneironaut is gay?*

 I log into DV and I have a private message from O. It says something like "I can understand your loneliness bro. maybe we can be lonely together" Or something along those lines. Again I think "What the hell?"


*
  finding Sho*

 I go into some weird building And find Sho huddled and shivering on a doctors type table. His skin is pure blue and he's frozen like ice.

* Mom*

 I go to my apartment to check on my mom. I knock but no one answers. I peer in the window and see that her kitchen is a mess. Pots and pans thrown all over the floor. I begin to think she had an episode or something. I then do a perceptual "jump" Through the window. I find her there but she seems to ignore me.

* Website*

 I log into some Dating website. I have a message from some girl saying she wants some kinky stuff. I won't go into details but it was pretty bizarre. A blob comes down from the ceiling and smashes the monitor of the computer. It's asuka.

 Last night's dreams:

* HI*

 Some vague lucid Hypnogogic imagery. First I am outside having a smoke and I can see my hand holding a smoke. Later i am doing some more dishes while looking at my hands. Both times I try to enter the scenes fully but they just fade out.

*
 Wooden house*

  I'm at some wooden place with my brother. I forget what we do there but he tells me to grab some things from the wood house. I go in and spot my jacket. I grab it and then spot Jen's boots. I Grab them and spot a carton of milk. I grab it and start heading out the door.

 When I get outside my brother hands me another carton of milk. By now my hands are full and I'm struggling. I put some stuff down to try and re arrange some things so i can take them without stuff falling. I realise I'm standing on a wooden log and I get into an awkward position and let the carton of milk spill over.

*Weird*

 A sex Related dream. just weird. again won't give any details.
*
 Clancy*

 I find myself in a strange apartment. I see Clancy from AA walk by: http://www.facebook.com/clancyi

 and then his wife. I walk by them but they don't seem to be able to see me. I wait in a corner until Clancy leaves. I then make for an exit to the apartment. I hear his wife behind me, But she doesn't notice me.

 After I make it out. I find myself in a large hallway. A dog is there. It seems friendly. I think it's another mean dream dog that suddenly turns unfriendly. As if on cue the dog starts biting my arm a little too hard. I manage to escape into an elevator. I can hear it barking as the door closes.

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Mom*
> 
>  I go to my apartment to check on my mom. I knock but no one answers. I peer in the window and see that her kitchen is a mess. Pots and pans thrown all over the floor. I begin to think she had an episode or something. I then do a perceptual "jump" Through the window. I find her there but she seems to ignore me.



We did healing on your mother last night.  I hope she is doing better.  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes:

- going to the store
- victor
- getting lucid but hit SP
- Dream living room. TV
- Inside a horror movie lucid.
- Searching for Asuka Lucid

----------


## Man of Shred

Where is my dream wife when I become lucid anyway?
*
 Going to the Store*

 In this Dream I was sitting backseat in a van with my brother and my dad was driving. We were going through downtown Didsbury. I was hungry So I told them to take me to the store so I could buy some Ichiban noodles. My dad scoffed and said I should buy the cheaper Western Family Ramen noodles instead. I said those were gross, and for just under a dollar, Ichiban Ramen tastes better.

 On the drive there I spot two people I seem to know. I yell at the window at them somethnig insulting. They walk up but aren't offended or anything. They follow us to the store. Ibegin walking in when i wake up.

* Movies*

 I walk into a living room. I see Victor from youtube sitting at computer watching a movie. I walk up to it and see That Star trek is on. As I walk up to the screen I notice someone behind me on a couch is rolling over in their sleep. On the far wall there is another couch with someone sleeping there.

 Victor notices me As I sit and watch. He then asks the person on the far wall What to show me on t.v. The person, a male, Said That I usually like kung fu movies. I protested and said I'd rather watch star trek. But victor switched the channel anyway as if he didn't here me. The dream then fades out. (While this entire dream was happening I clearly heard Nomad's Didgeridoo playing! It was the dream soundtrack.
*
 Hangar bay*

 I was in a flight hangar bay. A bunch of different pace ships were around. I was with my brother... but he was staring at me and smiling at me like I was his lover. (Goddamn Asuka better quit impersonating my family members. GAHHH  :tongue2:  ). I saw the ship that was mine and began walknig to it but I woke up.
*

 Kanashibari*

  I was in a dream scene... forget what was going on. I became lucid. I was standing at a mirror but I looked all deformed. I enter a living room and Find a woman. I forget what I ask her if she knows where Asuka is, she shakes her head and mouths the woord "no". I instantly fell into sleep paralysis. My entire body felt numb. I focused on entering another dream whe I began to hear piano playing. I remember thinking "This music Is so vivid wow!" After a few intro bars some male voice started singing "Do you believe in magic?" I think "AWWW shit. I fucking hate the McDonalds theme." I hate this music and the numbness is getting to me so I force myself awake.



 Got up and I heard Asuka say I was going to have another lucid this morning. Back to bed.
*
 Asuka changes the channel on me AGAIN.*

 I'm Watching tv Back in that old living room from a few dreams back. This time there's a huge flatscreen TV. I'm watching a show. when A japanese woman (Asuka) goes to the TV. Smiles at me as she pushes a button she doesn't look at on the TV console. The channel changes. I don't know who she is, only that I like her. She then walks away from the tv. I then complain That I don't like this channel. 

 Victor asks me how the TV works. I walk up to the TV console and explain there are Two sources that feed directly to the TV. The first one is based on cable TV (the one Asuka put it on). The other... Is digital (With more movies and what not. I change the channel back to the way I like it.
*
 Alien world Lucid.*

 I'm sitting at the TV when someone hands me a DVD case. I read the back and it says something like

 "an alien world is about to figure out That they are not alone in the universe. Behind the scenes They genetically engineered a child that would serve as the communication bridge between the two species. Before the aliens arrive The native race of the home planet must use the girl to find out if the Girl holds a message of peace from the aliens, Or is she the messenger which will deliver the message of doom to the race of their planet?"

 After Reading The person tells me the best way to watch the movie is to put it on. Then all of us watching it are to fall asleep and then enter into the movie so that we can participate in the plotline. I comply and get into a sleeping bag while the person puts the movie on.

 I switch to third person view and see four people in sleeping bags. One for me. Others are for Asuka, Shawna, and victor. (My guide has chosen way in whcih to represent himself to me... as a persona from youtube. GAHHH!!!! I wanted him to be CJ from San andreas! You can never win with these dreamguides!). All the sleeping bags become like a video game and soon it looks like We are all characters from Final fantasy. The room hazes out and then hazes into another room. 

 I wake up in that room and assume the character. My character is the husband of the woman (asuka), and Shawna is the messenger child. I have a vague recollection of walking with them outside. I keep looking up to the sky but there aren't any UFOs. I see a dark haze in the distance and behind the haze is a gigantic foreboding Tower. It looks cool and I want to fly to it. But the other characters (by then I've forgotten who is who) want me to enter the large building we came from. We search diligently for the child but can't Find it. After walking towards a staircase I become lucid. I look at my hands. They are mine. I then walk towaards the room I woke up in. I forget how but I manage to make my way outside. 

 I see the tower and want to go towards it but I run into the Woman. I then tell the woman (forgetting she was Asuka). That this is all really my dream. She may be real, and this planet's situation may be real in another dimension. But me, I'm just a dream traveler to this location. She just quietly nods and walks on as if not believing me. To prove it to her I try and fly. I jump in the air and kind of dog paddle up in the air a few feet. but soon I begin to fall, so instead I do a couple of somersaults in midair. On one of my times around I again spot the dark tower and I insist on exploring it when I land.

 The dream then ends.
 


* Searching for Asuka Lucid* 


 As the last dream ended I focused right away on entering a dream once more. Instead of waking up all the way, I immediately found myself in another dream already lucid. (I believe the correct term for what I did was DEILD).

 Immediately I looked at my hands. The looked like children's hands. I look around at where I ma. I'm in a huge mall. I walk a ways and remember to look for Asuka. I try to yell her name but no sound comes out of my mouth. I walka round a bit more and discover I am able to yell her name out. I call a few times, but she doesn't show up. a bit flustered I begin looking at all the women Dream characters walking around. The thought crosses my mind that I could just mack on one of them to make Asuka jealous, maybe then she'd appear. I then decide against it and keep walking. I find a staircase and walk up it. I come to an area where there is an elevator. I look around the area a bit more and Decide I should find a mirror to use as a gateway to my dream house (Where Asuka probably was at this time). I don't see any mirrors around.

 I then figure I could try to open a portal. I forget pinky pointing is used to see energy. But I try with my left pinky to point ahead and open a portal. When I see my hand in front of me I can see my index is also pointing. I'm accidentally making a devil sign. I manage to pull the index back and keep pointing to open a  portal. Nothing happens So I follow some guys into the elevator.

 In the elevator there is a slightly reflective surface. I try to use that As a mirror to summon my inner world. I focus on the feeling of my house and Asuka but the reflection doesn't change. I then try to see if I can push through the metal part of the elevator. My fingers press hard but nothing happens. I focus harder on the feeling and they begin to push through slowly. I manage to open a small hole in the metal. I peer through expecting to see my inner world, but instead All I see is this haze of white and black. I try to enter through the hole But I can't seem to fit.

 I give up that and turn around. Now I'm in a street outside but I seem to not notice the transition. I look around and don't see any houses that I recognize that could be my home. I find myself on a bike and pedal a few blocks. I got onto a highway and then later enter another neighborhood. I wonder how much longer the dream will last.

 When I enter the next block, I see the road splits off. One way goes up a hill. The other one turns down. I remember Mornings Son had once seen a winding steep road that led down my house. I figured my house was up that way. As if on cue Two men from an intersecting street nearby began shooting at me with a gun each. They looked like Government agents. Black suit, boots and tie. They even had black sunglasses to boot. "Remote viewers!" I thought to myself. "How dare they interrupt my search for Asuka."

 I look towards them, for a split second I'm unsure of how to kill them. As I look I either float fast or I am instantly teleported to where they are. I find myself crushing the windpipe of the one man's throat with my right hand,  while simultaneously bludgeoning him in the head with his own gun. In a few seconds he's on the ground and not moving. no use beating a dead horse so I find myself at the other one killing him in the same fashion. He takes longer to kill, but once he's dead some of his blood is on my hand. I lick it up. I teleport to my bike and continue. The fight had me forget my reasoning of my house being up on the hill, So I turn left down a wide winding street and enter a street with rows of stores and restaurants. 

 I look around and see a bunch of women mannequins. I get off my bike and a green flag catches my eye. I then try to change it's shape or design by looking away at it and then looking back. I can't really tell if it changed or not. I shrug and teleport to my bike. I turn a corner and...

 ... find myself back in the mall on top of the staircase where the elevator is. Back to square one! I focus on my feeling of Asuka once more and look for a portal. Nothing! I then try again and see if there's a small hole to go through and go via the way carlos taught me. Nothing. I then focus on a small ledge and try to allow my awareness to drift there. I tried too hard so It didn't work. A slightly chubby women with glasses bumps into me. My glasses fall off and I pick them up. They are bent. The woman Apologizes and offers to bend the frames back. I then watch her as she fixes them. I try them on but they are dirty. She pulls them from my face and then cleans them with her breath. As she's wiping them I get dizzy and wake up.

----------


## WarriorTiger

The 'devil' sign you mentioned also has another meaning.  In wicca, having the 'devil' or horned god sign is a way of sending energy back to a person. So if someone is sending you negative energy send it back to them with the horned god sign... Also know as the rocker sign, sadly.

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... that was a pretty long lucid.  And it looks like your recall is coming back!  ::D:  Too bad those damn Templar viewers interrupted your search for Asuka.  It seems like they get into and screw everything up!  Although reading about you pounding the shit out of them was entertaining...  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

Not so great recall:

*Water realm*

 Flash if swimming underwater with some people. This is all I recall.

*Weird woman*

 In some weird storyline with Some woman (Asuka). I forget what happens but her character dies. The dream rewinds and I find her again and tell her not to die. We hold our hands together and keep talking.

*Weird movie*

 I'm in some theater and there's supposed to be a 3D movie playing. The creen dissapears and there's something strange replacing the screen. It doesn't like 3D at all but real. I get pulled into the screen. I'm floating above a kitchen with a weird dog house in the middle. A voice over says "This child thinks he's a dog" A cover comes off the dog house and a buy jumps out covered in dog food crumbs and he starts running around the kitchen.

 I find myself in the kitchen. I look at the floor and realize it needs sweeping (While my guitar gently weeps  :tongue2: ). Later On I am talking to Tony. and that child and some other kids are playing around.

*Semi Lucid*

I'm entering a dream where I'm doing dishes but I wake up before i can fully enter it.
*
 Yeah.*

 Vague sex dream. (be glad I don't type the details  :tongue2: )

----------


## Man of Shred

Damn you Sleep paralysis... DAMN YOU!


*Starcraft?*

 This seemed like a long dream. But i couldn't recall most of it. I was in a game of starcraft. And also there was a presence with me who I felt was Self Healed Madman. He had a similar vibe to carlos in that you felt it in your gut. I don't recall seeing him... maybe he was the entire dreamscape?

*Multi Dimensional*

 Another one of those dreams where it felt Like I was dreaming Several dreams at once.

 First it started off I'm walking on a street with my brother. We are going to meet someone. I see a car go by and we follow it. Then The same scene starts again but this time I'm walking with Asuka on a street on our way to meet someone, A car goes by and we follow it.

 The next thing I remember is zooming over the same landscape. There's a few blocks of houses and a park. The feeling is that we are supposed to go to the park.

 Suddenly I'm in a sort of cave with Asuka and a shaman. The Shaman tells me he's going to teach me how to cook a giant Cow paw. He pulls out a chopped of paw that's twice as big as i am. I sit and watch him. I'm careful just to sit still and observe. He has many sacred objects around, I don't dare touch any of them. We leave...

... And now I'm at an ocean side. A giant killer whale is jumping up to some tourists and stealing fish from their hands. I can hear his thoughts saying "These people think I only eat fish... Wait until they find out I eat humans as well HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH!" He then swims away into the ocean.
A few ships are trying to harpoon the killer whale. Th eWhale grows a giant human arm and starts smashing the ships. They sink and then the killer whale does a vicorious giant leap in the air.

_Missing Time_

I become lucid by a building at night time. I jump up and start flying. I turn into a large winged snake with a  cobra head. As I'm flying I notice i have a tendency to speak less in this form. It occurs to me to search for Asuka. I fly above a giant building and then fall into sleep paralysis. I can feel my body going numb. I see a greay alien face in front of me. Half it's face is grey with a giant black teardrop eye. The other half of the face is black with a grey giant teardrop eye. It says something to me in an eerie voice. "sleep" it says. I wait a while and focus on entering another dream. "SLEEEEP" It says again. I don't trust it's command so I force my eyes open and wake up.

*  Train wreck*

  In this dream I am with someone. We are looking for someone or oemthing on a train. We enter a compartment where a bunch of dis membered dead bodies are lying everywhere. Lonewolf says "That way" and I go into a room. We do something there and leave. On my way back through the train with the dead people I make a point not to look at them.

----------


## Raven Knight

That is cool that you have been changing into a naga when lucid.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. What a long lucid! Good job being tenacious with the teleporting, and killing those remote viewer bastards. 

I hope you have time to write that tutorial on recall soon.

That movie-storyline is fascinating. I was the killer whale. HAHA. After the killer whale at SeaWorld killed the trainer, I got pissed that they are holding those majestic animals in captivity. My subconscious keeps doing random things like that.  I feel like I am getting more and more feral.

----------


## Man of Shred

You're asking ME to write a tutorial? Your the one with huge epic dreams haha.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You're asking ME to write a tutorial? Your the one with huge epic dreams haha.



We both have huge epic dreams. Anyway, you recall a greater number of dreams per night.

----------


## Man of Shred

Don't mess with the queen of the Spider People.
*
 Starcraft*

 Another Starcraft dream. Don't remember much at all.
*
 Yeah*

 Sex Dream  :tongue2: 
*
 No dinner*

 I'm in the upstairs suite of the house I live. The tenant girls upstairs are making a meal. I wait around for a bit. But then they say I can't eat their food.
*
 road*

 Me and someone are on a dirt road running away from a zombie. As the zombie chases me I pick up a huge log and try to whack him with it. I miss entirely. I then run up to meet the other guy. I think we get away in a vehicle.

*Twoshadows*

 I'm in some sort of barn. Twoshadows is there sweeping hay with a corn broom. She's humming to herself "zippidy do da!". I talk to her for a time. A bunch of flies keep bugging her. She gets annoyed enough that Her hair turns into spider silk. She whips her hair around catching all the flies. Her silk hair flies off and forms a giant web. She then morphs into a giant spider.

 "I am Arachnia! queen of the spider people!" She proclaims. I tell her she's seen too much star trek. She goes "huh?" Then she complains how her waking self never remembers being a spider in dreaming.

 She crawls onto her giant web and starts wrapping up the Flies. while she does this she sings "god is Love. God is great!" then she starts eating the insides of the bundled up flies.

 "Eyewww!" I say. "I thought you were vegan"

 She says "Yeah, well at least in dreams i can Indulge a little. haha *snort*" She then continues with her feeding and music.

*Another Barn*

 I am plummeting from the sky with someone. It's Asuka in her male form. We see a giant barn. I crash into through the roof. The Barn is huge with lots of space. I tell asuka we can turn this into a Jam room.

* Supper*

 I'm eating Supper with Sho and asuka At my dream house. I am talking about someone I know and I say to sho that he met his son Derek. Who? sho asks. I say Gowans. Sho nods as if remembering.
*
 T shirt*

 I'm walking down a set of stairs and enter a living room. On a couch Is sitting Jaas and Haley with some of their friends. I notice i have a T shirt. I hand it to Jaas. Asuka told me to give this to you." I say. He says thanks.

* Book*

 i'm in a bank with some lady. She shows the teller a book. Then the lady Hands her a cheque for $30,000. I go "wow that's a lot of cash". I turn to leave but the woman says. "aren't you going to stay for my book signing?".
I stay a bit and see her display set up to promote the book. I forget what the book is and what it's about.
*
 Jamming*

 I'm back at the jam barn. Nomad, Raven, Jaas, Twoshadows, Haley, Sho, and a bunch of other people are in a big jam session. I find an oddly shaped electronic keyboard and start playing it. I mess with the settings a bit and find a good tone. Then i change it again to a crappy one. But i keep jamming anyway.

----------


## Raven Knight

I don't remember you in my dreams last night, but my recall when I have a cold (and sometimes even when I don't) isn't great, so it might have been me!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a dream of us jamming in the Biodome on the Moon.

Sounds like Twoshadows morphed into her Shadow Self.

Good job remembering so many dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

Where's the Lucidity?

*No booze for me*

 In this Dream I was at my old fourplex. I remember a couple of people being there. Later I was only with nomad. We stumbled to a bar and won two bottles. a 40 oz of beer and a bottle of Crown royal. Nomad encouraged me to drink. But I didn't really want to . We stumbled around a bit more. Later I ran into mornings Son and gave him the bottles.
*
 Mountain*

 I'm at the base of a mountain in a wooded area. There are lots of trails and stuff around. I come across a group of people I seem to know, they are playing all sorts of music that I like. It's like Neo-classical metal but done on interesting Folk instruments.

 eventually I wander away from the group and go up a steep trail. I see some people below but I am more compelled to climb. Soon there is no longer a trail and it's getting steeper. It occurs to me that climbing shouldn't be so easy. I reach the top and find that there's a huge drop in my way. In the distance is another ledge. The two people I seen before are on the other side. They keep talking amongst thmeselves saying I won't make it across. I then Leap across with ease and land on the other side. The feeling is that I have dreamed here many times before...

*Asuka*

 Back at my fourplex. In this dream I clearly remember seeing Asuka's face. she seemed down. She fessed up that last time some entity invaded her.. that she got a dream divorce and threw out our rings. She had felt guilty and ahd taken it out on me. (avoiding me when I was lucid and not coming to me when I had called for her.)

 She said that's why I remembered a dream judge with a hammer saying that he ruled that we were still married. I said we could throw a party on wednesday for her and me. We'll have to get new rings and re inact the wedding. She agreed this would be right.
*
 Back at the mountain*

 I was back at the base of the mountain with more people. I remember mothsdream and Mornings Son. Lonewolf was a giant cartoonish lumberjack wearing overalls. I remember his huge hands were covered in grease and oil stains.. like he had just did a mechanic job. I remember some games with lots of laughter after that.

----------


## Raven Knight

I saw Lonewolf, or at least I think it was probably him, on a motorcycle.  Maybe he had to do some work on his bike and got his hands greasy.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Don't mess with the queen of the Spider People.
> 
> 
> *Twoshadows*
> 
> I'm in some sort of barn. Twoshadows is there sweeping hay with a corn broom. She's humming to herself "zippidy do da!". I talk to her for a time. A bunch of flies keep bugging her. She gets annoyed enough that Her hair turns into spider silk. She whips her hair around catching all the flies. Her silk hair flies off and forms a giant web. She then morphs into a giant spider.
> 
> "I am Arachnia! queen of the spider people!" She proclaims. I tell her she's seen too much star trek. She goes "huh?" Then she complains how her waking self never remembers being a spider in dreaming.
> 
> ...



Wow, just read this. Pretty interesting dream. Interesting coincidences. 

I like that I was singing "Zippidy do Da". I just went to Disney World a little over a week ago and enjoyed the ride and really was recently singing that tune. You didn't even know that. 

I also had a spider experience in real life yesterday that left an impression on me all day. I guess that was after you had this dream--but still interesting.

Also the same night you had this I had a praying mantis dream where I was watching a praying mantis eat another praying mantis. That relates a little. Bugs eating bugs. Can't say that I have ever wanted to indulge in eating flies, though. But I think I was very clever to turn my hair into spider silk to catch the flies.

So I'm a Spider Queen in dreams...dang...why don't I ever remember that?

----------


## Man of Shred

Awesome Twoshadows!

Dreams from two nights ago:
*
Cats*

I was sitting in a living room playing with two Cats. One was orange and the other was white. The white one bumped into the orange one and they merged. Now I was playing with a handsome looking white cat sportted orange.

 "Asuka" I said. "The cats merged again"

 "You should put them outside when that happens" She replied. I picked it up. Opened a screen door to outside and thre the cat out.

*Mornings Son*

 I was in a bar or a party place where there was a large Gathering. MS was Djing and handing out drinks. I remember thinking to myself "Whay does he look so different from his picture?"
*
 Guide*

 I was a child in my living room. Erik's Guide went up to me. I told him that in this house... There's a nice woman.. i went into the one room and she hugged me.

 "Good" Erik's guide said. "I was more than happy to provide the rings for your wedding re enactment. I hope you'll both be very happy now."

* Dancing*

 Flash of Dancing with Asuka to slow country music. I hate country music... But the feeling was nice.
*Spoon*

Lucid flash of sitting at a table digging stuff out from a bowl with a spoon. Tried to orient myself more into the dream but it faded out too fast.

----------


## Man of Shred

Better recall. A bit better lucidity.

* Strange Fight*

 I'm in a hallway with someone i recognize... But i can't remember where I know him from. He's bigger than me.

 "long time no see asshole" He says. We get in some sort of fight. I hit him  few times and somehow I wind up giving him and arm lock. I dislocate his should and bend his arm back a ways... so much that It looks inhuman.

 Later I am in a room with Him and Asuka. His shoulder is swollen like mad. Asuka points out That I'm naked in this dream. I look down and indeed I am.

* Graveyard Family Reunion*

 The first part I remember is walking into a graveyard at night time.  It's misty but I can make out some huge statues above some of the graves. I feel they are the graves of gods. One statue is a winged angel. But all the other ones are weird creatures with wings. The statues are about 40ft... about as big as some well known Egyptian statues carved into some of their temples. 

 I leave that Aisle with the other person there and go to a different Aisle with smaller gravestones. I find my grandmothers' and Find a bag. I open it up and begin to look through them. I hear a commotion behind me and look toward the Aisle with the statues... The mist is gone. I go back to looking through the bag. I find some Photos of me and my brother visiting our great aunts.

 One of the pictures begin to move. I see myself with my brother walking down a street. suddenly I'm walking there with him. We go into one of our aunt's house. Inside we come to a large living room with tons of family members. I recognize my dead grandmother and two great aunts. Also Angie, A distant friend of that side of the family. They are all themselves yet different. The feeling I get is that They are the version of themselves in between lives, when they know who they are. But, There are also other family members there That i recognize, but not from this lifetime. They all seem to have a darkness about them that is creepy. I get the feeling that none of them are happy with the path that I have chosen... the path that may lead to me being free of the endless earth in between lives. Being free of that means I can dream as long As I want to. This is supposed to be some sort of "intervention"

 My brother gets up to go out for a smoke not realizing he's already lit one. One aunt flashes him a scrutinizing look. I follow him outside and Angie joins us.
*
 Strange food*

 I'm in some strange place between a house and a restaurant. I go into one kitchen and there's a bunch of food I have never seen before. I am quite grossed out by the look of it for some reason.

* Mom*

 I'm walking down a street that Resembles Chilliwack. I see a group of kids harassing my mother on the street. I run after them and grab one. I ask him what his problem is harassing my mother like that. He doesn't have much to say. He apologizes.

* Mom Again*

 I'm visiting my mom in her apartment. She seems a little less crazy than last time I seen her. We are watching a video on tv. I think there is a short argument over what to watch.

*Short lucid*

 I find myself trying to type my thoughts. I realize I am Typing them into grass. i look up and find myself in a garden. I look at my hands for a bit but they are blurry. A pathway catches my attention through the garden. I go towards it. I take a few steps but wake up.

* Bathroom WTF*

 I follow Asuka into the bathroom. She pulls something from her hip and then pulls something from mine.

 "What are you doing?" i ask.

 "These parts of us are the garbage that's left over from our troubled times these past few months. Since you've been doing better at not getting upset with me, and Since I've been getting less upset with you... all our negativity is now waste. we've no longer any need for it." she says. She then throws the weird pieces of us ni the toilet and flushes it.

 "I guess dream toilets DO serve a purpose after all." I say.

 "Yes they do!" she replies. "Now get out! i have to pee... unless you wanna watch of course." I wake up before I can answer.

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Mom Again*
> 
>  I'm visiting my mom in her apartment. She seems a little less crazy than last time I seen her. We are watching a video on tv. I think there is a short argument over what to watch.



I hope this is an indication of how things are going for her IWL... getting better...

----------


## Man of Shred

*Unfriendly Dogs*

 I am in my kitchen with Lonewolf and he has two dogs with him. The kitchen is also dirty. they are both black. They open their mouths And I see veins of blood inside them. They snarl at me. One bites my arm playfully but soon tightens his grip. his eyes glow red. i manage to get him off when the other one, now with red glowing eyes begins doing the same thing. I look around and lonewolf is gone. Asuka is sitting there watching me, smiling as if she's satisfied seeing me have a nightmare.

* Message from Lonewolf.*

 Vague sensation of lying in a bed. Asuka is a similar black dog chewing painfully on my arm and then my chest.

 False Awakening. I'm now outside of my old house in didsbury. I'm in the backyard and I see a nice garden where the compost use to be. I look to the back wall of my house. I see a golden outline of Lonewolf's Avatar painted on the wall. I look at the golden picture closer and notices it has depth. It winks at me. I look away and look back again. Now it's a word. It says my name. As I read my name Lonewolf's voice sounds in my head. Now there are more words. The effect of reading this message isn't like seeing words typed across a screen. more like, The more I look at the golden words The more depth they have to them. And the more depth they have... The more words there are. The more i understand. The more Lonewolf's voice sounds in my head. It reads.

 "_Elias,_ (my name on his forum). _I'm lonewolf's dream self, or what he might call his double_. _There are many different dreaming sides to ourselves_. _You are now becoming aware of this within your own dreams. Your dreaming is progressing very well. I'm sorry that My waking self doesn't show a little more admiration. But, at least as his dream self, I can say so without hurting his pride too much hahahaha.

 Anyway, The manner in which I am communicating with you in this dream is Very much like what Castaneda dreamed up to write many of his later novels. It's also the same process that Florinda Donner wrote about in her book "Being in Dreaming". I've read that book, so have you,and Now you know that this method of writing from your dreams really exists!. Neat huh? I've already noticed that you write down your dreams in a similar way from your waking state. You Write very much in the spirit of carlos, But you use a different method. I'm fairly impressed what you've done so far. Keep doing this!

 I read your previous dream. I'm sorry that my dogs had to attack you. They didn't mean to be harmful. They were stalking you, Trying to bring to your attention something important about something you're not aware of yet in your dream house. Use your recollection of that dream to figure out what That might be. I'm sure it will be an easy task for you... Who says dogs can't be excellent dream stalkers...

 And Finally I have somewhat of a personal task for you... Do you remember the dream of being at my house and seeing a little box? and you felt that I stored many of my sorcery secrets in there? Well, Unfortunately it has been stolen. And by someone you know... The Cusp! My waking self isn't aware of him. But the cusp is aware of me through your interview with nomad. I'm not even sure the waking version of the cusp has realized what he has done either. his dreaming self is bent, much like his waking self is. As I said earlier. Our dream selves or doubles work towards their own agenda and quite often work towards an intent of their own volition, often separate from the desires of the waking self.

 your Task, since you exposed him to me, Is to get the Chest of my sorcery secrets back. Feel free to use your dreaming friends Waking nomad, and Raven knight to help you.

 and finally I'll share a little secret with you. You had no Idea that throughout all your dreaming so far over the past few months that also you are roughly learning the principles of stalking. In order to achieve the dreaming you are aiming for all four principles of stalking must be applied. As you know, these principles are: Cunningness, Ruthlessness, Patience, and Sweetness. Don't you often cunningly hunt down your dream memories? Hasn't your dream self learned to be ruthless in some situations? Hasn't your quest for Lucid Dreams required a lot of patience? Hasn't Asuka taught you to be more sweet? The spirit has directed you on this path. and very cleverly is teaching you about some of the principles of stalking. You've been learning them all along and had no idea!

 Dreaming and stalking go hand in hand for Naguals. They are two sides to the same coin. Like yin and Yang, Harmonizing with one another bringing balance... balance... and Harmonization... plant the seeds.

_ After the message was over, my lazy dream self began to imagine fighting the cusp to get Wolf's box back. I then noticed green seeds in my hands. I had to plant them. i called Asuka and Shawna to help me. They walked up to me as small ducks with human heads. The feeling of them was very disturbing. One of them said "coming!!!!" over and over again following me into the garden. I began to plant the seeds.

* Is that a chopstick in your pocket?*

 At the beginning of this dream I am flying towards the US in  a plane with my dad. I am looking at the ground below and watching it go by fast. this happened for a while and we land.

 I'm in a town and I'm hungry...  wonder if there is a currency exchange around. My dad says there isn't time. We get to the job site and we are greeted by B's Boyfriend. A rough looking guy that gives me the creeps. He has a weird wart on his lip. I go to the doorway of the building but it's high up. B's BF helps me up. I follow him through the door and enter a hallway. He is now a woman with long brown hair and I don't seem to notice the transition.

I also didn't notice the transition of becoming lucid. I follow the woman into a bathroom. We are both naked. I get into the tub with her but she says to stay on the other side of the tub. She quickly changes her mind and says we can "dance" in the bath. We push our feet against one another and grab our hands and imitate a strange bath tub dance.

 Something is off about her though. She has an erection coming up from the water. I am in shock. I am staring at it recalling Oneironaut's dream and i say to myself "is that a chopstick in your pocket?". The woman laughs and says this is a new idea that she likes very much. She then makes a point to shove it right into my face. She stares at me expecting me to do something I don't want at all. I look more at her face. she looks kind of rough. The light in her eyes is gone, and her cheeks kind of sag. I then unfocus my eyes and her face becomes a black nothingness and I wake up right away.

Note: Woke up. Read MS's dream about seeing a red aura. not consistent with my dreams of asuka, usually she is yellow. That should have set off a red flag there. but it was later confirmed in waking life synchronicity. Took me a while to recall lonewolf's message. Had it in the back of my head all day. When he said to focus on the memory of his dogs, I remembered to do it. I suddnely recalled the short fragment before the lonewolf message dream where Asuka was a dog gnawing me.

 Special thanks to MS and Wolf. The dream world never ceases to amaze me.

 Goals for tonight: Heal Asuka, Find Lonewolf's box and find a way to get it back to him. Visit BD!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Dreaming and stalking go hand in hand for Naguals. They are two sides to the same coin. Like yin and Yang, Harmonizing with one another bringing balance... balance... and Harmonization... plant the seeds.



I have always understood stalking in dreams to refer to nightstalkers, who tend to invade other peoples' dreams for hostile reasons... I am figuring it means something different here... what?




> * Is that a chopstick in your pocket?*



 ::barf::  All I can say about that part is...  ::barf::   YUCK!   ::barf:: 




> Goals for tonight: Heal Asuka, Find Lonewolf's box and find a way to get it back to him. Visit BD!



Count me in for both if you need me!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

Raven Knight. In Nagual Seership, Stalking is the use of four skills that act as a mechanism to do acts of sorcery. As stated in my dream they are: cunningness, Ruthlessness, Patience and sweetness. Think of Stalking as another word for tracking. When hunters hunt, they stalk, or track their prey.

 Being a nightstalker is just a silly word that sounds cool, it's mainly meant to scare people. so it is not the same thing as what lonewolf was talking about.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Basement Fragment*

 I'm walking with some people downstairs into a basement. I'm following Asuka, who Looks like my brother's gf jen. I want to stay with her. She Says No, She must rest While I go on my mission.

*Island*

 Fragment of being On an Island. All my friends have left me here to do something or find something. I think i'm looking for a treasure chest.

*A and P Return*

 I had a dream that my old Foes A and P return to my home just to see what I am doing. I go into my bedroom and they are fucking. I tell them not to disrespect my room like that. I then tell them to leave. A looks guilty and disapointed she has to leave. I watch them walk down the street together.
*
 Gnat*

 I'm sitting down at a table About to eat a fried egg. I notice a smaller fried egg. The smaller one jumps on my shirt. I Pick it up and it turns into a drop of egg membrane. I throw it on the other egg. The membrane penetrates the yolk. The membrane then turns into aother fried egg inside of the yolk.

 I look away and look back. Now the membrane is a happy guy with an electric guitar. He's walking around inside the yolk playing guitar. I look away and look back again, and see something like a moth or a gnat running around inside the egg.

 My attention zooms in and I find myself before A giant Gnat. Only it looks very dangerous. It's body is covered with sharp looking brown hairs. It has huge wings. 2 Huge bug eyes and two praying mantis arms. I know there's something important I need to do here but it slips my mind.

_Missing Time_

 I'm in a stadium where people are running around a track. I see the guy with the guitar again. I get a moment of lucidity. I walk up to him and ask him if he's my guide. He just keeps walking and playing... He's obviously ignoring me. I try to ask him again but I wake up.

 *Chris
*

  I'm in an MSN convo with Chris Douglas. Someone else enters the conversation A "tom" That I feel is associated with chris in some way. Tom interrupts the convo me and chris are having and starts harassing me about not having a girlfriend for such a long time. I wake up. I realise he's the same guy that fought me in a dream the one time i approached Chris in a Restaurant.

*Chris again*

 I'm outside of Chris's house. People are entering the house for a lecture by him. I recognize a black woman That regulars one of the new age shops in didsbury. I Talk with her a while. We all go into the house but a poster catches my eye.

 It's a poster about naiya. The scene around me changes and I am outside a large mall staring at these posters. All the posters are movies about Naiya. In one poster, there's something about her having a boyfriend but she's dating other guys behind his back... In another poster she's standing with Freddy krueger. But Freddy has no burns, he's rather handsome. The poster reads something about How love tamed the beast or something. Then the next poster is a sequel to the other one. Now She's standing with Pinhead from hellrasier. But all his pins are gone. He's also handsome now. The caption read. "How love tamed the beast sequel movie".

 y awareness get's pulled into the poster and I find myself in a Restaurant that's rather fancy. I find a table where Naiya is sitting with a man. She looks at me and says "Huh? What are You doing here?" The rest is too foggy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

WOW. We both had dreams of long conversations in dreams where we learned about dreaming. Awesome. Such clarity!

----------


## Man of Shred

I only got time to post one dream.

* Dream Re entry: The cusp*

 I'm sitting at a white Table with the Cusp. We talk about epiphanies for a while. Then he mentions the chest.

 "You kept it to yourself didn't you?" He asked.

 "No, I gave it back as promised." I replied.

 "Tell me where it is... I'll get it back... I'll read your mind."

 "go Ahead... but what you read will disappoint you..."

 "What do you mean?" He asks.

 "It was all a test. There was no secret chest. Lonewolf is a good stalker. You've read enough castaneda to know that when a Nagual Sets up someone to do a task... there's always more than meets the eye to it. He just wanted to know who he could trust as his waking allies. Which certainly isn't you haha."

 "But I had a chest." He proclaimed.

 "well, looks like Lonewolf partly proved your theory correct about projecting what you want into others dreams. In A way I thought it was strange that I would tell you that I'm coming after you for the chest. But in this Deep dream state I recall there was much more to lonewolf's message. Remember Don Juan Teaching Castaneda in the second attention? and then castaneda didn't recall those teachings for a while. It's like that, While reading that message, he was also giving me specific commands. So, that You would know about my story of you stealing a chest... then your unconcious would automatically create it in your own inner world. He played us both.... He is a great Stalker!"

 "Whatever, I got more tricks up my sleeve yet." I could tell he was getting slightly aggravated. He drank his dream booze a little more faster. I didn't wanna fight so I opened a portal behind him. He turned to look and then I shot a Tentacle out of my hand, to grab him and throw him through. He caught the tentacle in his hand the way a football player catches a ball without looking. He threw me threw the portal and followed me.

 I was in a black space with a ground I couldn't see. The Cusp Morphed into a giant building with concrete legs and concrete arms with maces at both ends. He tried to trample me a few times but I dodged out of the way. I flew up, Summoned a molotov coctail launcher and began shooting Them through his windows. I threw a few in each story while dodging his mace handed swings. He laughed, and said it wouldn't work. But a little later he screamed "It burns! It burns!!" A giant sprinkler rose out of the top of the building and began showering down water.

 He shrunk and we got in a fist fight. My arms sped up faster than the eyes could see. "I know that trick... " he said and returned every hit. I managed to get some distance from him. "Now you run like a girl" he said. I noticed one of my arms was equipped with a trans-location device, that shoots discs to where i want to be transported. I fell on the ground and faked Like I was giving up. He came at me arched forward and I stabbed him with my arm blade. Didn't give him time to think. I shot a disk into the gaping hole in his chest. Pushed the transport button. I transported inside of him about the same size. His dream body exploded. It was pieces of this and that everywhere. They turned into hundreds of Tiny Scarabs. _Now what?_
I thought.. and then woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS BADASS.

He also turned into a building the first time I fought him! Wowee!

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from two nights ago. This was the first time I tried Robert Moss's Dream re-entry technique with success.

*Cusp?*

 Flash of sitting at a white table with The cusp.
*
Raven*

 I was in my home and I remember hearing Raven's voice speaking to me.

*Big room*

 I'm flying around in a very large room. It's like I am a bug. I can hear a man and a woman talking in my ear. I think I am listening to a Radio broadcast. I remember landing on a few ledges. I was frustrated I couldn't make it into the pantry. There was a sheild around it or something.
*
 Jaas*

 I run into Jaas in didsbury. He seems to not want to meet with me. It's strange.
* Dog*

 Flash of petting Wilson.
* Lucid flash*

looking at my hand.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes:

 -The ravens meet Raven?
- Lucid with Nomad. i'm in my underwear WTF? Singer and BD drive me home. Asuka gets suspicious of my coming home half naked.
- ontario almost lucid. The dream destabalizes adn my brother freaks out.
- Ontario again looking for a nightclub.
- Ontario yet again I'm at uncle royce's job. He turns into his shadow self.
- The Cusp makes many grandiose claims yet again.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Lucid with Nomad.


*
I somehow get lucid. I'm in an outdoor castle? I spot nomad on a higher ledge. I fly up to him and say hi.

 "dude... why are you naked?"

 "I'm naked?" I say.

 "Yeah, Except you have no private parts. weird". I look down and I see I am wearing Underwear. They look like gonch that i haven't worn in years.

 "From my perception I'm wearing underwear." I tell him.

 "Funny how our perception is still different." he says. Everything goes multi dimensional. In one Asuka walks by in a bikini with pink flowers. In another a random curvy woman is walking by. In another dimension me and nomad are gay and he is bending over. In another dimension Vex walks up to me and screams "OMG it's Johnny depp. I knew I could incubate him as my dream guide." She throws her arms around me. I say. "I'm not JD I'm Man of shred you told me never to hug you in a dream remember?" She looks pale, says "sorry" and runs away. 

 Nomad says "Woah, now there's a bulge"

 "Don't look dude... Hey isn't that the cusp over there?". the cusp is staggering around on a lower part of the castle with a booze bottle mumbling to himself about fake treasure chests.

 "Let's kick his ass" nomad says.

 "Naw leave him be. I've fought him enough for one week... I need to find asuka anyway."
_
 missing time_

----------


## Man of Shred

*Meeting Chris*

I Became lucid at some point in the dream. I am watching it unfold as blue text in my dream journal. I get pulled into the computer screen and lose lucidity.   


  I'm In my backyard with chris.

 "Wow, What's with your whacked out energy?" He asks.

 "I just came home from a  crystal meeting... I held too many of them and I've been dizzy ever since."

 "Haha, those new agers have no clue about energy. Some crystals can be dangerous for sorcerers of our type." He said in a matter of factly fashion.

 "Well, What Should I do?" I asked.

 "Give the energy back to the earth. and take some of the earth's energy, It has a much more peaceful energy." He threw me a pen. "Start digging" He instructed. I jabbed the pen in the ground, I hesitated and looked at chris. "Turn it into a shovel dummy!".

 Nomad shows up and asks what we are doing? "We are going to vibe with the earth's energy" I tell him. "But i have to turn this pen into a shovel and create a space for me to fit into"

 "I wanna try this again too." Chris said. Nomad shot fireballs from his hands and created two huge man deep pits in the ground.

 "My Garden!" Asuka yelled out from a window. Nomad had accidentally singed a bunch of Asuka's plants.

 "geez what a showoff" Chris said. "too much self importance can be a deadly act in some situations." He said to nomad. "You'd miss a cubic centimeter chance by a mile with outrageous maneuvers like that." Me and Chris got into our pits. Nomad somehow buried us until our heads were only showing.

 "You guys are fucking weird." Nomad said and took off.

 "Did I ever tell you, that me and carlos would do this for hours and do nothing but talk, Or other times just stay like this in silence?" Chris said.

 "in waking life or in dream time?" I asked.

 "I have no idea." he said. " We spent so much time together doing things in all kinds of Assemblage point positions, That I couldn't tell you exactly where or when." We continued to talk, but i can't recall the rest of the conversation. The earth energy felt great tho.
*
 Matt*

 I'm in a car inside a hallway with singer and Bluedreamer. I find a door to Matt's apartment. I get out of the car. S and BD drive off. There are tons of people in Matt's entrance way. I enter a hallway. Matt has a bass guitar and I follow him through his apartment, down some stairs and into a jam room. I notice I have my guitar with me.

 Matt pulls out an acoustic. He gives me the sound of his A string. I ring mine but it's a semitone flat.

 "I forgot" I said. "My guitar is permanantly tunes half a step low... I guess we can't jam." I look down and notice my guitar strings are so worn they are about to break.
*
 Computer*

 I'm sitting at my Computer. Asuka grabs me and we make out. I'll leave the rest out.

* Chris again?*

 Talking to Chris again but I can't remember any more details.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Damn. Sorry about that. 

Yeah man. Some stones can send you way up into the ether, and mess your energy all up.  

I have petrified wood that is pretty cool for grounding.  Also there are some cool simple chi gong techniques, and other visualization meditations that are good for grounding.

My sister gave me a stone and I didn't know what it was. I wore it to a New Age store, and the owner said it was picture jasper. I looked it up in a book, and it said, that "it's worn by shamans to protect them during astral travel."

Sometimes plain old rocks are good for grounding, stuff that feels heavy in your hand, maybe that has lots of iron in it. 

Isn't it weird how we lose lucidity in some of the most intense dreams? I wonder why that is.

----------


## Man of Shred

where's the recall/Lucidity?

 Dreams over the past couple nights.

* Chilliwack?*

 I'm walking down a familiar street in my home town. I'm with my brother or something. (when i woke up I realized it was Asuka). We wanted to play a game where she would jump out at me randomly.

 Later I find myself walking into an elaborate building. The place is familiar. I need to use the washroom But there's a rule I can't or something. I sneak past some people and enter a staircase to find the washroom. There's a big long route I've memorized to the washroom.

*Girls*

 Flash of walking behind some girls. I am supposed to approach them to talk. (Asuka is ordering me to talk to them). But their demeanor is intimidating. I get nervous and I begin walkig the other way.

* My dad get's captured by templars?* 

 I go into some science room all sealed off. My dad is lying on a strange table. I go to help him and he says "No time, the gas is on". He passes out. I have a strong smell of... I dunno. But it's making me dizzy. I scramble to the sealed door and manage to open it just in time.
*
 Tunnels?*

 I am crawling through some tunnel and Enter my inner world house. I am there alone. Then I enter another tunnel and meet up with some other people.

*Oops*

 I am in my house. A man with a beard comes up to me, smiles and tries to kiss me. I back away in horror.

 "Sorry," says the man as he changes form into Asuka. "I keep forgetting when I'm not in my original form sometimes." Later we are making love. but it's rather vague.

* Initiation.*

 I am in some dense Shrubs with Asuka and Lonewolf. Asuka is in a dense part "getting Ready" Me and wolf are collecting wood and various plants. I can hear a campfire in the background. I think the idea was to initiate Asuka officially into the Raven clan.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Train?*(pre cognitive dream)

 I'm on a train of some sort. I forget much of this dream. But in one part I am re listening to my interview With Waking Nomad. I listen more closely and it sounds like I am speaking like George noory. But then I realize It's actually me and Nomad being interviewed by George noory.

*Hello*

 I'm Shaking hands with a  woman who seems to be trying a little too hard to be friendly. She says her name is "Tessa Yonge".

* Bach*

 I bring a stereo to Bach. I play for him my guitar version of his concerto for four keyboards inspired by vivaldi's violin concerto:



 I listen and the background music keeps changing. I realize I am playing it with an orchestra. Johann smiles in approval.
*
 School*

 I'm in some hallway in a school and playing with a dog. It turns evil and starts biting my arm. (I think when dogs bite my arm in dreams i think they are warning me of something. the pattern seems consistent so far.)

 Later On I'm in a cafeteria upstairs. There's a glass dome above us. I am eating with some people and we leave. We walk by a door on our way out. It sounds like a murder of people are trying to break free from a door. I can hear them pushing against it with force. Suddenly Asuka Runs ahead of me. She has an anime hairstyle that resembles a Loli hairstyle.



 She is running with  a man. She is yelling at me "I hate you Robert you fucking loser. I'm leaving for good."

 I say. "What about Shawna? Who will help me take care of her..." They disappear around a corner. A woman says to me. "She needs a more handsome man like him"

 I say, "WTF? I've seen plenty of average looking guys with Hot girlfriends. And I'm sure it wasn't what was in their wallets." A person turned to me. I couldn't tell whether he was a she or she was a he? Just really ugly looking.
"You're SO right about that!" He/she said, with his arm around a hot Girl.

 I run away. I run by the same door with t he people trying to push through. I begin looking for something but I don't know what. I run through the main area of the school again. Some guy yells "Those people pushing through... They're aggravated teens who are mad at their mothers for shutting off their internet because they played too much Wolrd of Warcraft. There's going to be a riot when they break free." He starts running and I follow him.

 we run past the door. I get a few feet past it and I hear the people break free. There are full cans of soup being thrown at people. I hear some people fighting. The dream slows down. I become lucid for a moment and continue to run. I follow the guy through a school door. But the dream slows almost to a stop.


False awakening. I'm in my room at night time. My mouth is so dry that I get up for a glass of water. Everything is all trippy. As i walk through the door it leaves tracers in my vision. I can barely walk straight. Nothing looks right. all blurry and leaving tracers Galore. I find my kitchen sink. I look for a cup but there isn't one. I grab an emopty milk carton and pout water into it. I take a drink but I taste sour milk. I empty it and a bunch of white goup pours out.

* The Return of Q*

 I'm looking for Asuka still. Can't find her. I go by a mirror and see that Q is in the mirror. He's smiling and is in uniform to boot.

 "Hey man!" I say. "your back?"

 "I'm sorry I wasn't around. My race goes through our version of a 'Panfar' every several decades. I'm still young and it was my first. I couldn't take a mate So I had to meditate it out. It was tough. I see you already have a new guide. BUT, since he isn't around right now I'm going to help you. Asuka is blocking your attempts to find her." He steps out of the mirror.


"How did this happen?"

 "Well isn't it obvious she's infected with some type of negative energy? Anyway she's using a psychic forcefield to block your attempts at finding her. Luckily my race can track through suck things. I'll take you to her."

 "Thanks" I say. "feel free to come by and say hello anytime. I still consider you a friend"

 "Agreed" He said and snapped his fingers.

* Ranch.*

 Vague dream of being on some sort of Ranch. I go inside and find Asuka witht he same man she ran off with. I use a sort of healing spell on her. She obliges to come back with me. She looks really guilty and doesn't even manage to look at me.

* King Kong*

 Flash of being in a cave. someone is saying "King Kong has returned". A hidden door made of stone opens vertically and A giant ape walking on it's knuckles comes from the door. It then yells and beat's it's chest.

----------


## Man of Shred

Goals for tonight: Heal Asuka. GET LUCID!!!!. Investigate the Nameless grave in my house. remember Raven in a dream.

----------


## Raven Knight

I'm glad you found Asuka and got her back to safety.  I'm sure something had infected her or she surely wouldn't have said those horrible things to you.  That is definitely not consistent with her saying to me, "Get your meat hooks off of my husband!"  :tongue2:

----------


## Serenity

Grats on the DG promotion, Mosh!!!  :smiley: 
(Didn't know where else to post this, I don't see a thread anywhere, yet!)

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Eternalstar. There was a thread in the lounge. But I'm glad my DJ has a new comment!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, you look so good in green  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

* Aquanina*

 I had a dream that People were heckling Nina on her BD tasks thread. I had to edit out the insulting posts.
*
 My brother's Shadow self*

 Me and my brother are eating at the Mc donalds at Co op. My brother taps my shoulder and says "Holy crap... Why Am I over there?". I look to where he's pointing and see another version of my brother sitting in a white Bronco. He finishes his fries and step out of the car. He looks at me. I don't recognise his eyes. They shine with a purple aura.

*DV*

 I'm on dreamviews. I expect to see my name in green but it's the same color code as the owner of the site.
*
 Living room*

 I'm in a living room with two elderly women. The room is all red. Strange. They leave and I follow them

FA, And I'm in sleep paralysis. I feel heavy and numb. It's uncomfortable but I stick with it. I focus on the space between my nose and mouth. I then make an attempt to "roll" out of my body (Not realizing I was already Out of body). I keep trying but nothing happens.
*
 More Sleep paralysis*

 I'm lying in my bed. My dad and brother enter the room. My dad crashes on the floor. My brother gets into my bed. I get uncomfortable for some reason and shove him off the bed. I slip into SP again. This Time I am hearing vivid music. I don't like it. So instead I wanna hear some Bach music. Some Bach from the dead stuff you know? I focus my intent on that.

*Lucid in Leipzig* 

 I find myself outside a grand church. It feels like a lucid dream. I can hear some singing in the distance. It sounds German but not like German I have ever heard. It's two women in brown hair singing an enchanting song. They sing harmonies. It sounds like something the Harmony Angels would sing. They walk by me and look at me as they keep singing. They are dressed in old fashioned garments.

 After they stroll by i look up into the sky. i notice it's night time and I see a huge display of stars. They are so crystal clear that I want to be among them. I point my left pinky at them and say "Take me with you!"

 At first nothing happens. I remind myself that the secret to dream control involves letting yourself go. As if on cue My body floats upwards and then skyrockets up into the sky. I am amazed at how forceful this process seems. It startles me and I find myself in blackness thinking I am waking up.
*
Paper
*
I am outside a house That I think is mine at night time. A guy in a biker t shirt walks up to me and hands me a post card. I look at it and in black written letters I see Nomad's old Shared Dreaming Tutorial Addendum formula: Recall, Lucidity, Guides, and THEN shared dreaming.

 I flip it over. There's more writing I can see. I can't read it So I flip it over again. This time It resembles a japanese post card. It's from someone called "Sayuri". But there are still black notes on the sides But i can't read them.
*
 Bank Card*

 Vague dream about a stranger borrowing my bank card. It doesn't make sense I would let him use it. So I chase him into the bank for him to give it back. But I forget whether I get it back or not.
*
 Oh the Drama*

 (long and dramatic dream with Asuka that i don't feel like writing)

*Oh the Power*

 All I remember is telling Asuka (and her agreeing with me). "I'm surrounded in my daily life with examples of people who can have success, but Sabotage it just when they are about to make it. I don't want sabotage our success... We've come this far, After such hard work. It seems pointless to throw it all away over an incident like this. Let's not be normal people who sabotage themselves, let's really become what we really want to be... I'm lucid more often now. Remembering Happy times with you is just around the corner. We both deserve this."

----------


## Raven Knight

I agree completely.  It is time that all these creeps stop attacking Asuka, you guys have definitely earned some happiness!  :Cheeky: 

Your brother with purple eyes... weird...  ::?:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, that incident with your brother's duplicate gave me the creeps.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Yeah, that incident with your brother's duplicate gave me the creeps.



Yes, it DID give me the creeps.

----------


## Man of Shred

Lots of dreams.
*
 Nomad*

 I just remember standing with Nomad and facing him.
*
 Mothsdream*

 I was with Mothsdream in a watery place. Lonewolf had instructed us to do something there. Actually The place reminded me of being in a giant Toilet bowl :Oh noes: . Anyway Our Arms were hooked, or I was holding her arm So that we could stay together while we performed the "task". We were kind of swimming and flying at the same time!

*Dreamviewing with Erik*

 Flash of Reviewing an old dream of mine with Erik Ravn from the Danish metal band: Wuthering Heights. We are watching a scene where an 18 year old version of myself enters a castle. He goes up a winding staircase and enters the top room. In the Room Another Erik is standing in a wizard out fit. He directs the past version of mine's attention to something in the corner. That something is a spinning ball of energy, With a seemingly infinite amount of luminous fibers and threads. Some are dark and some are illuminated. I first had this dream two years before I ever picked up a castaneda book and first read about the "luminous beings".
*
 Erik again*

 I get an email from Erik stating that he now remembers that old dream. He is fascinated by the fact that I was there.
*
 Baby Dragons?*

 I'm outside walking up to a small gate. I cross the gate and a tiny animal comes up to me. It is brown and reminds me of a baby calf, but more resembles a dragon. It's nose is shaped like the Dragon from the new movie : How to Train your Dragon. It charges at me and I put my hand down. It bumps into the hand and falls back.

 I can communicate telepathically with it. I can sense it has a liking towards me. It then runs into a large nest of other Baby dragons. It wants to wake them up one by one and tell them that I am a  friendly. It has to do this slow either-wise they will all wake up and try to attack me.

 It wakes one or two up. But the commotion wakes up all the other baby dragons. They all charge at me.

* AA meeting*

 I go to an AA meeting and sit down. i remember talking to a guy named Jim with brown hair. During the meeting Two women are teasing me. One I know Is Asuka, The other I think is Selene. They are pretending to drink non existent bottles of beer, they are pointing at me and laughing.
*
 Movie Theater*


 I am in a movie theater watching a movie. I get annoyed at some big tall guy who's about 10 ft tall, while sitting. He completely blocks my view. The same two women from the other dream tell him to leave. They take his seat and i think they tease me or something because I leave where I was sitting and sit with some other guy I seem to know.

*Picture*

 I'm in something like an Art gallery with the same two women. Someone jumps around the corner and says "cheese". I make a pose with the women on each side of my. The woman on my right (asuka). As I reach to put my arm around her My hand brushes her ass. I forget who she is and think I am gonna get slapped. She grabs my ass instead while the picture is being taken. (I wonder what my face looked like during this picture).

*A daring Payment*

 I'm at my house with the same two women. We go next door where I have a feeling where the other woman is supposed to stay for a while. they talk to me for a while. 

 Later I find myself walking from the houses to a sort of prison. I stand outside the fence and ring a bell. People yell at me from the windows. I tell them I have to make a payment for something. I have to pay $2.53. I pull out 3 dollars and three cents and say I need change. The tell me I am pretty gutsy for trying to ask them for change and they say they will make a deal because of my confidence.

 I lay the money on a metal slab. 2 guards come from the prison with two GIANT mean looking dogs. They stand about 8 ft tall and have massive bodies. The guars try to intimidate me with the dogs by making the dogs sniff me for drugs. I think to myself "I haven't smoked weed in ages, they won't find anything on me". The dogs begin sniffing me. Then they sart to lick me in a playfull manner. the guards are shocked because the dogs are never even friendly with THEM.
*
 Robert Moss Workshop @ the mall*

 I am walking from my house to another town. I have very vivid memories of walking from town to town. I enter a shopping mall and go by a bookstore that i like. Outside the books tore a display says. "Robert Moss Workshop Starting NOW".

 I look inside and Am excited i'll get to meet him. Maybe I can tell him about my shared dreams. Just then an old man with a cane is behind me. I think "Is this him? he seems older than the pictures of him in his book." I get out of his way and quickly find a seat. But they are all taken.

 I finally find one at the front. But it's a toilet seat. I sit on it and the porcelain almost slides off it. I re adjust the seat a few times until it stays. I sit down and Robert starts talking. But I can't hear him. The Two Women from the other dreams wave at me and smile. They are speaking but I can't hear them. Then they imitate a constipated face and start laughing.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Baby Dragons?[/B][/COLOR]
> 
>  I'm outside walking up to a small gate. I cross the gate and a tiny animal comes up to me. It is brown and reminds me of a baby calf, but more resembles a dragon. It's nose is shaped like the Dragon from the new movie : How to Train your Dragon. It charges at me and I put my hand down. It bumps into the hand and falls back.
> 
>  I can communicate telepathically with it. I can sense it has a liking towards me. It then runs into a large nest of other Baby dragons. It wants to wake them up one by one and tell them that I am a  friendly. It has to do this slow either-wise they will all wake up and try to attack me.
> 
>  It wakes one or two up. But the commotion wakes up all the other baby dragons. They all charge at me.



Did you realize that you were also a dragon at the time?  This sounds like a piece of the dream we shared.  :Cheeky: 





> The guars try to intimidate me with the dogs by making the dogs sniff me for drugs. I think to myself "I haven't smoked weed in ages, they won't find anything on me". The dogs begin sniffing me. Then they sart to lick me in a playfull manner. the guards are shocked because the dogs are never even friendly with THEM.



I'd have liked to see those guards' faces when you made friends with their "vicious" guard dogs!  :laugh:

----------


## Man of Shred

one of those days where I don't wanna type all my dreams. Since most of them were pretty boring anyway. so just notes and one dream.

 -Raven knight is taking me somewhere.
 - I'm lost in a strange building.
*
 The DV Staff Conspiracy*

  I'm in a Dark Chamber That resembles something like a Dark masonic lodge. I realize it's only Dark because I am blindfolded. It comes off and a bunch of hooded figures are surrounding a statue of Alex. All the hooded figures are Staff members of DV. Jeff777 Seems to be the ring leader.

 He is saying "Praise Alex, for he is an incarnate of Baphomet! now he is ruler of Dreamviews. All of our unconscious selves praise him, and yet our waking selves know nothing. We praise Baphomet! For he rules us and yet we do not know it."

 Jeff then hands out pieces of paper to everyone. I get one. " Repeat after me: WE WILL ALL FORGET THIS! Then we will read our incantations together!" Everyone chants "We Will All forget this! Alex is our leader, and our lord incarnation of Baphomet."

 "This is retarded." I say. "I will not praise Alex, our Baphomet. I praise the freedom to dream what Ever i want damn you!"

 "Silence Jesus of dreamviews!" Jeff says. "Don't force us to make you live up to your title.

 "I will not be silenced brother jeff. You are being manipulated by an evil force..."

 "Silence him!" Jeff commands. Everyone pulls out wooded straws and blow Tranquilizer darts at me. I fade out.

- Seeing my Grandma.

- Jeff777 Asks me to do a Lucid Dreaming Workshop.

----------


## Raven Knight

DV is an undercover evil cult... who would have thought it?  :Eek:  Must be run by Templars!  ::lol::

----------


## Samael

I just want to state for the record that I was totally dreaming on another forum last night, so I have an alibi.

Psst! Guys! We need to work on that memory-wipe technology.

----------


## Ayrwen

I've noticed that Baphomet is mentioned quite often... What is he really?

(And I was fighting with monster wolves together with other witches that night - I have an alibi too. XD)

----------


## nina

Haha, oh man, that dream was great.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I've noticed that Baphomet is mentioned quite often... What is he really?
> 
> (And I was fighting with monster wolves together with other witches that night - I have an alibi too. XD)



Baphomet is the god the Freemasons worship.

Cool!

What a creepy, yet funny, dream, MoSh!

----------


## Ayrwen

> Baphomet is the god the Freemasons worship.
> 
> Cool!
> 
> What a creepy, yet funny, dream, MoSh!



Thanks, Nomad!  :smiley:  

And  ::roll:: 

And mostly creepy on my part, I have no idea WHY...

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes:

- Train station, dog, moldovite capped tooth.
- walking from town to town.
- birthday party.
 - Obama at my house?
- Kissing.
 - J and whirlwind
- Bus, and Grandma?
- H

----------


## Man of Shred

Low Recall

* Kissing*

 I'm on a couch. A woman and a young girl playfully tackle me. I wrestle them to the ground. I throw the young girl aside and start kissing the woman.

Brief moment of lucidity when I realize it feels like dream kissing. "I love you" I say tot he woman and keep going. fades out.
*

 911
*

I'm in a bookstore Talking to Haley. We are talking about the 911 conspiracy. She freaks out and another guy i know starts talking to me. We basically argue all the facts. for some reason i end up saying to him. "I'm just talking man, don't take this personal."

*Walms*

 I'm reading a post that Walms wrote. For some reason I disagree with it. But then a strange woman replies and says me and him should work together.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes:

 - Shawna uses dream magic
 - Walms blows shit up.
- PerSyd Attacks my inner world.
- Walking with thelma
 - My flakey guides (lucid)

----------


## Man of Shred

One dream for now.

*
Attack*[/B][/COLOR]

 I am Walking up to my old house in didsbury. I enter and See an Asian woman standing around looking concerned. In the living room Is standing a woman who I feel is Persyd. She is around average height with brown hair that looks extremely unkempt. She talks to me, but instead of being unusually wary, I seem compliant, Like I am under some mind control.

 She leads me to a table where a strange creature is sitting with a long mouth. It reminds me of a mouth an ant eater would have, It's long and has a sucking mechanism. The woman instructs me to extend my index finger towards it. I do so and the mouth grabs me. I get frightened, The dream fades out and then back in. PS says "This being can exchange energy with you. It will either accept you or reject you. If it accepts you Youcan use it's energy for sorcery. If it rejects you, You will be killed. This is no different when a spirit in an unborn child Rejects it's mother at childbirth, Therefore killing the mother. It is Impersonal."

 I find my hand moving on it's own volition toward the creature. It takes my finger again. I feel like it's Draining my energy. Everything Darkens and I get sleepy. i am praying to myself that It will Accept me.

 I wake up and can't sleep for a few ours.I then remember another dream i had a few days ago that I didn't write down. A dog was biting my arm (whenever dogs do this in dreams they are warning me of something). Some Medics intervene and they cut off the cirulation from my arm. The effect is dyzzing. I feel Like I am dying. As I'm fading out, My teeth begin falling out. But my teeth aren't made of bone. they are made of Moldavite pieces.

 I tak the Dream as an indication I should use Moldavite as a dreaming Aid. I put a piece of it under my pillow. I then try to Re enter the Dream. I fall back asleep.

 "Stops this." Asuka, is crying, she sounds as if she's been hurt. "Why are you doing this?" I get a brief image of a woman Crying while holding the side of her face. I'm not lucid but I have an idea of what's going on. My finger is still being sucked by the creature. I Shoot a tentacle from my left hand and insert it into the brain of the creature. I Mind control it and tell it to accept me. It does and I am released.

 I look at PS and say " Stay the fuck away from me and My family." I then Shoot Astral tentacles from my hands, which Grab onto her and then I throw her through the living room window. I float out to the street where she is getting up. She then tries another mind control spell on me.

 "I learned this one from your bitch friend, the one she used on me, All it took was a recap to the AP position of that dream where I captured the essence of that spell." She says.

 "Alright, Then Recap this one." I summon a guitar and use a healing spell on her. She laughs arrogantly. Just then raven And Nomad emerge from a portal. PS then gets a sullen look.

 "I'll be back." PS warns. "And next time I won't be alone either." she disappears. Me Raven and nomad, assist Asuka in a healing. Afterwards I say. 
"Asuka, You must go to a safe place for now". She suddenly looks depressed. and says she doesn't wanna go.

 "I want you to go to ***'s place for now." Asuka, enters one of the rooms and emerges a minute later carrying a baby. nomad and Raven Took off somewhere. I went through a portal to ***'s. I have vague memories of walking into an apartment building. Meeting ** and leaving Asuka there. I remember coming back sometime later and Asuka not wanting to see my at that time. A small dog was barking at me and biting my ankle.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Shawna uses dream magic*

 Vague Dream of walking around in a mall. A young Girls is playing music for healing energy. The energy turns into music notes and Dances through the air. I vaguely remember Asuka in this as well.

*Bar*

 I'm in a bar or restaurant. I come to A table where a middle Aged Asian woman (Asuka) Is seated with my dad. I join them at the table. I remember eating eggs.

 Note: Didn't recall this dream until my dad went up to me this morning and said : I had the strangest dream that I was in a bar and a Strange woman popped a pimple on my forehead. I thought she was either crazy or that she liked me.
*
 Super WTF Dream*

 I'm in a strange apartment building with Dreamways. He is showing me Energy clusters of Infinity or something. They are in a large glass container. I see Strands of what look like Bulbs of garlic connected to one another in Strange formations. He is saying each bulb has a band of thousands of perceptual point positions, and that it would take eons to explore a single bulb.

 Suddenly I find myself outside the building. Then I am a few blocks away from it. The town I percieve is "Chilliwack" Where I grew up. I am with some who I think is Walms. We are being chased by someone. we arrive back at the building. Walms pulls up a rocket launcher and shoots at the building. I watch as the rocket enters the third storey and begins flaring up. It doesn't explode. Suddenly The building across the street explodes as if the Rocket were suddenly Transported there instead.

 Walms runs off and I'm left alone. Cops are around and looking for Walms. I try not to draw attention to myself. I find a road leaving Chilliwack. There's a house where I remember a woman I haven't seen in years lives. As I walk down the road Trees and powerlines are falling all around me.

*Thelma*

 I am walking with Thelma Down a dirt road in a wooded area. We walk in silence. We seem to communicate our feeling in that manner. I suddenly discover that i can "Fly up". i jump and flap my arms to imitate wing movements. I go up and down a  bit.

 "I thought I could only do this in dreams!" I say to thelma. "But doing this here in waking life is so awesome!"

* Flakey Dreamguides.*

 I am walking toward the apartment building Where I left Asuka. In this dream I think I am visiting my ex girlfriend. I get to the outside lobby and meet Amber there. She seems surprised to see me.

 "Why are you here?" She asks.

 "I'm here to see my ex girlfriend". she nods and says that she'll let me in since we are old friends. We enter an elevator. We go up a floor and Amber leaves. I look at the elevator panel. the dream shifts and now the panel is a coffee table with the buttons still on. I spill coffee on one part and watch the coffee seep into the indent button. I wipe it off and push the button. Now I'm back in the elevator and Moving again. 

 The door opens and I enter a hallway. I see my ex gf's sister. (which is really ***". She smiles at me and lets me in the apartment. I ask her Where Mel is. She nods in the direction of a bedroom. I enter the room and see Mel (Asuka) sitting at a computer, and my dad (My other guide) sitting on a bed. Mel turns around. I don't recognise her as Mel anymore. But she has a maddeningly familiar face. There's a brief look of her being happy to see me. But she quickly covers it up and turns around to the computer trying to ignore me.

 "Let's go out for a coffee, I wanna talk to you." I say. She refuses and continues to ignore me. i looka t my dad sitting on the bed. i sense it's not Really my dad.

"I'm dreaming!" I say As I look around the room. I looka t the girl at the computer and then My dad. I know they are important But i can't put my finger on it.

 "Who are you guys?" I ask. I then jump on the bed and then off the bed and twirl into a cross legged position on the floor. They don't respond. They just stare at me Like i am crazy.

 "Seriously." I say. "Tell me who you guys are. What part of my unconscious minds do you represent? And do you have anything important to tell me?". They both look at eachother confused and then back at me. The girl turns away. I then say "Well if you're not going to talk, why don't you guys teach me to teleport or something since my lucid self is slow at learning these things."  My Dad is about to say something when I wake up. I can vaguely hear him say something like "we are not par..."

----------


## Man of Shred

I have a cold recently so My dreams were few... But interesting.

*Pre dream vision*

 I see the room where I took a psychic reading yesterday. I can see B giving a reading to a girl child. I see a ghastly image of myself behind the girl. I watch my self point at the child with my pinky. The child begins looking distorted and seems to be throwing a temper tantrum. She morphs into a strange ball shape of energy.

* Bathroom*

 I go into a bathroom and see a woman in there wearing a yellow Bikini. I ask her if she's in the right place. She says she has a reason to be there. I go to the mirror. Switch to third person view, and  see myself and her naked. She comes up behind me and starts playing with my ass. The dream quickly fades.

* same girl.*

 It is night time. I am by a stream with the same woman in the backyard of a house. We seem to know eachother. She runs away and I chase her up the slope a bit. I am watching her from behind and comment on her bubble ass.

 ass we near the front yard I notice that suddenly she's naked without transition. I notice I am only in my boxers. I remember my clothes are by the stream. I say "Hey, I have to get my clothes back by the stream."

 "Don't worry." The woman says to me. "They'll still be there in the morning". She lays me down on the front lawn and we begin making love.

* Sleep Paralysis*

I am just leaving from a lucid dream which I don't remember. I find myself in the half asleep and half awake state. I am paralyzed. I hear a dark voice behind me. I can't make out what It's saying. It's frightening. A scene flashes before my eyes. I am a gladiator in another lifetime sitting across from B, in her incarnation of that life time. We are in a cave. She is a young woman and is telling me that This life I've missed the mark. Back in sleep Paralysis I hear that dark voice again, I can't make it out. I know I'm not supposed to be afraid, but I force myself awake.
*
Get out*

 I am at the same house from another dream. A dark haired man, Who I think is Lujan is pretending to be my friend. I take him outside from my room and say to him, "I don't like you, you are trying to control please leave." He takes a brown haired woman with him who seems to be his new girlfriend.

* Back to the house*

 Vavgue dream of being in a room with many people. It's so vague but I know that it is extremely uncomfortable there. I find a pipe with many electrical wires sticking out. The pipe grows so that I can fit in it. I pull out the wires and Re arrange them. I arrange them down the pipe. I then enter the electrical wire and zoom instantly down the pipe.

 I am back at the house. I am looking for someone. That someone isn't their when I check our room. I can see my old clothes in a pile in the room.
*
 B again*

 I walk into the White Raven Emporium where B is giving C a reading. C is saying "I can see Robert and his brother in my third eye." B chuckles and says, "Did you realise they are standing behind you."

----------


## Man of Shred

> * Bach*
> 
>  I bring a stereo to Bach. I play for him my guitar version of his concerto for four keyboards inspired by vivaldi's violin concerto:
> 
> 
> 
>  I listen and the background music keeps changing. I realize I am playing it with an orchestra. Johann smiles in approval.



 Well i did it!



[yt]

----------


## Robot_Butler

You officially have Johann's approval  :wink2:   Nice.

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes for now:

- Train wtf.
- Scott and Nomad.
- Asuka is mind controlled
- Dan?
- Getting a ride. Children.

----------


## Man of Shred

dreams from two nights ago.

*Train*

 My goal was to find out who was behind Asuka's disappearance. I remember tracking someone to a train station. Apperantly I invaded his territory and i left in a hurry. I went in a train and I switched to third person view. I was directing the train down the tracks until I hit some sort of bump. I saw the tracks were covered with rock and dirt.

 I got off the train. And found myself at another station. I remember the platform and seeing some woman. that is all I recall.

* Dog*

 Another vague dream of being bitten by a dog. It was giving me an impending warning.

* Being dropped off*

 I was in a car driving to scott's house. We arrive but it's in the town where my brother lives. I remember walking around his house for a bit. Then i remember I need to find my brother for something. So i leave and walk towards the house where my brother is.

 A person walks out who i think is my brother. But it turns out to be nomad. I tell him we were in the same dream earlier in the night and that I said something. Nomad finished the part of what we talked about when my memory went blank.

*Rescuing Asuka*

 I'm in some dark construction house or warehouse. Me and nomad find asuka. But there is three of her. One with long hair. but the one that sticks out has shorter hair. nomad Pulls out a cellphone and says he has to call the Stone giant in the healing cave. Asuka seems to think Nomad is trying to find a hookup for her for sex or something. She goes on about it. and I'm mortified at what I hear.

 I wake up and realize she was in a mind controlled state. Probably brought on by Lujan.

* Dan?*

 Flash of being in someone's back yard, There is a pool there and people are partying. I see some brown haired guy in front of me. I think he's Dan. But then i think "Dan has blond hair.. why do I see him with brown hair?".
* 
Getting a ride*

 I'm getting a ride down a street by a woman in my area who is well known for her Reiki practice. For some Reason she lets me out of the vehicle. I am supposed to meet up with her again or something. I walk down the street and two young girls around 4-5 Start speaking to me.

 The dream gets more vivid. i leave the children looking for my ride. I run to a house i seem to know. I can make out the flash of carlights a street away through the backyard. But everyvtime I run towards the flash there is nothing there.

 Last night's dreams:

* Henrik Flyman*

 I'm browsing youtube and stumble across a henrik flyman video. He's on stage playing with a band. The song is a medley of various songs by him. It sounds like a live backing track. A caption reads something like. "That Robert is getting good at guitar... but he never plays my stuff. So i made this backing track for him Live in hopes that he'll learn one of my songs."
*
 Crappy 3d movie*

 I'm in some building in chilliwack, which is supposed to hold 3D movies. I'm supposed to watch star wars or something. But I realize it's just 3 screens set up in a concave manner. The image is so blurry That I complain to the guy.

 The light's go on and I leave. Outside the Door Asuka is smoking a cigarette. She coughs, when I realize it's backwards. I tell her and she says Thanks for letting her know. she pulls out another one.

 "Why are you smoking all of a sudden?" I ask.

 "All this being attacked like crazy recently. Soneone offered me one smoke and it calmed me down. Might be a habit by now." She replied.
*
 The Remote viewer Base*

 I'm with a group of people. We are supposed to Attack a base for Remote viewers. My job is to pull the power or something. The Base looks Like a pyramid with Blue lights. I Teleport inside the base.

 I find a room with two large handles connected to strings. It reminds me of Giant bowflex handles. I Try and pull them to shut out the power but I'm just not strong enough. a bunch of Remote viewers run into the room and yell "Grab him".

 I teleport around the whole room killing them instantly by punching through them. Their arms fly off, or they get hit and disappear. I enter a hallway where they are running At me. I Morph into a Japanese Girl, fly up and laugh hysterically, I run on top of all their heads, my feet quish their heads into their necks and they disappear.

 In another Room I more into a were-wolf and begin ripping the remote viewers in there apart. On the Last guy, I grab his head and rip it from his neck effortlessly. The feeling is very satisfying. some guy phases through a wall So I jump at him and try to rip his face off. As I jump at him we both phase through the wall but I can't seem to hurt him. I ask him why i can't hurt him? He says he's a friendly. I have a feeling he's mind controlling me. He then orders me to Take him to Asuka. I open a portal and lead him through. He was Lujan.

* The end of us?*

 first I'm in a room with Asuka at my house. She looks like the barslut from my old town. I see our bed is made for three people. She says the new guy will sleep with us. i say "hell no". then she says she's leaving with him (lujan). I say something like "What about me?". She says I should man up and find another woman. I'm about to use a healing spell on her when she goes outside.

 Outside, in the backyard Lujan is sitting on a lawnchair. for some reason I get Really dumb at this point. He's mind controlling me again. I sit down. Shawana on a nearby chair shakes me and says "Are you guys really splitting up, Are you gonna let this happen?" She seems panicked. A red orb is floating above her. I try to explain to her that I'm not going to let anything happen. But other words come out of my mouth that make no sense. So I just sit there Droning on in psychobabble.

_Missing time

_ Now I'm in something like a wooden box. I am a single point of consciousness floating around. all around the box people are in chairs talking. Some are cartoon characters. One I recognize as bugs bunny. 

 I hear a gigantic explosion outside. The box disintegrates into green energy and dissipates all of the characters inside. I briefly thing the purpose of the bomb was supposed to disperse all non energy generating beings. I am wishing the characters of asuka wanting to leave with lujan just a phantasm image. but As the rest of the box dissipates, I realize I'm in my yard. I look down and see My dreambody lying on the ground, along with Shawna's, asuka's, and Lujan's. It is here I wake up,

*Sleep paralysis*

 Brief moments of SP. I'm lucid and trying to enter another dream. Everything is black, and theirs no noise so It's just easy for me to fall asleep. As I fall asleep I begin hearing Bach from the dead music.
*
  Rescuing asuka again*

 I'm with nomad and Raven at some shopping mall with Asuka. Asuka is telling us she had a brief lucid moment and realized she was being mind controlled by Lujan. She managed to run away from him, but he was still in the mall searching for her. i said I would handle him, and told Nomad and Raven to take her to the Healing glen, that whatever he did to her would have lasting effects... she may lose her lucidity.

 I Run around the bottom part of the mall. I sense Lujan is up a floor. I morph into a were-wolf and climb the wall like a wolf running on ground. I jump up to the next floor and find Lujan. I pounce in front of him.

 "how are you friend." He says trying to mind control me.

 "Your foolish tricks don't work on me in a deep dream state." I say. "Why the hell are you after Asuka?"

 "Persyd, said that Asuka needed liberating and she sought my help to liberate her." He replied. I shoot and Astral tentacle into his forehead and read his true intent. I get images of him fucking Asuka, they are at the center of a huge orgy.

 "You insidious fuck." I said. "you have your followers and probably your own harem. I don't even have a waking girlfriend, and here you are Trying to get my dream one, you fucking hoarding piece of shit."

 "But look at how happy she is". the image in my head zooms into Asuka in a state of ecstasy. I'm getting really angry by now.

_Missing time

_ *Stone Giant*

 I'm in my inner world house. I open a portal to the healing glen to check on Asuka. On the other side all the colors are brighter... Everything is cartoonish. A Giant made of stone approaches me. He shows me Asuka Lying on a bed of grass asleep.

 "will she be ok?" I ask.

 "essentially yes." The Stone giant says. "She was under a difficult spell. would Have been irreversible in time, you're lucky you got her here at the time you did." I go and sit by her. "It was Gawn that sent that explosion, That's where her sudden lucidity came from."

 "I don't know what to do now."

 "keep fighting" He said. "Lujan is an expert at mind control. Just look at his Cult. Like all cults he works for Devilgawn."

 "Don't you mean Nevergawn?" I ask.

 "The Evil Gawn." The stone giant said and muttered something about Nomad and his confusing names. "In any case, you have too many enemies, You should Deal with Lujan and his cronies right away. The Remote viewers are upping their attacks and you are need to confront them. Now with these two on your back it will make things worse."

 "What should I do about Asuka?" I asked. "Every time I fall asleep she's being attacked."

 "Send her to a safe place for now until those two are dealt with. I gave her a remedy to wake up from her spell. she's Re dreaming the previous dreams through your eyes. Eventually her sense of guilt will wake her up. Once she is awake I will send her to a place only you and your two friends know about." I wake up.

----------


## Raven Knight

> "Send her to a safe place for now until those two are dealt with. I gave her a remedy to wake up from her spell. she's Re dreaming the previous dreams through your eyes. Eventually her sense of guilt will wake her up. Once she is awake I will send her to a place only you and your two friends know about." I wake up.



Just my opinion, but since she is already being really hard on herself, it doesn't seem to me it would be the best idea to try to give her more guilt to wake her up.  ::?:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Just my opinion, but since she is already being really hard on herself, it doesn't seem to me it would be the best idea to try to give her more guilt to wake her up.



 It was to counteract the mind control. If she wasn't able to confront her feelings about the situation, she may have pushed them deep within her being allowing the mind control to take over her completely. She was also able to fully heal afterwards.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Invaders*

 I am Being mind controlled by other people in this dream. One is a balding man and his girlfriend. They want to change themselves into cyborgs. They do, but then they are surprised when Asuka doesn't change with them. I see her radiating a white light. The other two look like the borg.

 The bald man hands a blond girl a muffin. I zoom out of body and view the scene as a point of consciousness. I can see withing the muffin is something like a spike. She eats it and her eyes fill up with blood. She starts choking and coughing up blood. I am only a passive observer in this dream. Asuka is crying "What have you done to her?".

----------


## Robot_Butler

The Borg Muffin Of Death!

----------


## Raven Knight

> I think it's a good idea to not pick fights with other dreamers. Yeah some people are sick and disgusting. But let their karma get them. Since we all share dreams it's time that we start not picking fights with other dreamers, just because what they do conflicts with our view. That man and his gf were in my dreams last night giving me their payback. I agree they are sick and twisted. But keep in mind these aren't ordinary dreamers. and they are aware of when other dreamers attack them.



Actually that dream was really unintentional.  I had intended to go straight to the moon and meet with my new friend, Markus.  Apparently my subconscious had other ideas.  ::sad2:: 

Oh, and if anyone has a problem with me?  You need to come straight to me with the problem.  Depending on what you are willing to do, we can work things out in a civil manner either through PM or in a dream  ::drink:: , you can vent a bunch of complaining out on me if you have the need and I promise to listen to your side  ::bslap:: , or if you insist, we can have it out in a dream.  :Boxing:  But please do NOT bring uninvolved 3rd parties in on it.  ::angry::  We need to settle it between ourselves like mature adults.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Other Dreams.
*
 Raven's Dream scape*

 I am sitting at my computer typing my DJ when Raven comes up behind me. She says she wants to show me something. She opens a video game. I am looking at a Unreal tournament level. In the level is a grassy area, a nice stream with a few bridges going across. Also there were many game characters just walking around and talking.

 Raven said "Did you know that You me and Nomad created this years ago before we ever met in waking life?". I was stunned. I did indeed recognize the place. pretty soon I found myself walking there and passing by the Dcs.

 I think I went through a portal and found myself in an open area. The entire place had wooden floors that extended as far as the eye could see. There were Random benches and steps to nowhere Everywhere.

*Spoiler* for _gross lucid part._: 




I became lucid and spotted 2 guys trying to have sex with their underwear still on. I was grossed out at first but got a bit curious. I removed their pants with my mind. I watched them try to go at it. But the one guy wouldn't fit in. I thought. "virgins" got bored and walked away.





I then Found my dad somewhere talking to someone I couldn't see very well. I acted on instinct and attacked him. He managed to get me to the ground and stomp me. I felt pain. But reminded myself I was dreaming. I focused on blocking out the pain. It worked after a few tries. "I really am dreaming!" I shouted as the guy continued to stomp. He went "huh?" He seemed shocked. I said to him. "THIS IS A DREAM!". He stopped and looked around perplexed.

----------


## RomanSoldier

Wow.. two guys trying to have sex.. weird thing to be lucid for.

----------


## Raven Knight

So were those two going at it in the place you, Nomad, and I created?  Because I certainly didn't add them!  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

No Raven, That happened when I walked through a random portal. it wasn't a place we created.

----------


## Man of Shred

A couple of dreams over the past few nights. Here I tried a Robert Moss technique where he describes Putting your question to the world. I wrote down a  question on what could I do to have more lucids.

*Short cut*

 I am walking home from work. In the middle of the walk it starts to rain. I have no jacket on. I suddenly realize I am taking the long way home. I seem to have entirely missed a shortcut route there. by now I've already walked too far to take the time to walk back to the shortcut.

 Interpretation: maybe I am trying to hard to become lucid everyday. There is no question whether I will reach my goal of Nightly lucidity. But I seemed to have missed a much simpler way to get there.
*
 New Friends*

 I am with asuka. We walk into a building where some women are knitting some clothing. They look at Asuka and seem surprised to see her. They say. "Who is your new friend A...".

 I wake up before i can hear her name called. I try to Re-enter the dream lucid. I remembered my dream about the shortcut. As I entered the dream again I asked "what is the simpler route?"

 I am sitting at the table with the two women in the building. One hands me a piece of paper. It's neatly folded in half. I open it. and it says "Proud your joy". Both women say the line as I read it. I look down to my left hand and see that I am holding a smoke. I try to orient myself into the dream but it fades too quickly.

 I focus again and come to a scene where an old asian man is holding the hand of a 1 year old female child.


 I'm not sure what "proud your joy" means. But my dreams lately have lacked joyful substance. Maybe doing something joyful or with a bit of pride might make it easier to reach my goal?

----------


## Baron Samedi

"Proud your Joy" sounds like Engrish.

----------


## Man of Shred

*

Dragon.*

 In this dream I am a dragon tending to a nest of small dragons.
*
yeah?*

vague sex dream.
*
Working*

 I am traveling by car I think to a new construction job. I eneter it with my dad. For some reason I am not able to do much work.

FA, I wake up inside the building. My bedroom has a super high ceiling. I leave somewhere.

*friends*

 i'm in a car with some man. There is a couple young children in there. We go to this person's home for a while. I forget much of this dream.

* Cat*

 Flash of walking outside a building. There are cats by peoples feet. I find the cutest one and pet it. Everyone is shocked that I can pet it. They say it usually attacks people. I seem to be it's friend.
*
Naiya.*

 I am looking at a newspaper and come across Naiya's photo. She begins moving in th photo and I am pulled int the image. I don't remember anything after that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

finally caught up

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes

- Raven tells me something outside my house.
- lucid where Rasselon gives me a message. it's very abstract.
- going to a skating rink with Asuka.
- in some house with lots of people I get semi lucid
- Asuka is behind me or we are dancing.

----------


## Man of Shred

Didn't wanna type my entry. I did a mp3 log instead.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G5BD535V

----------


## Man of Shred

*Town*

 I'm in a familiar town that I've dremed in many times before. I just mainly walk around in this dream. I also have a feeling Lonewolf is nearby or that he is behind the dream.

*New Stereo*

 I am in my old fourplex. a friend of ours, L brings me his old stereo system. It's a nice system and I am happy he is leaving it with me for free. I remember fiddling with the MP3 and CD option when he leaves. I thnik I go to his house later but can't be sure.
*
Brother's new GF*

 I am going back and forth between a room my brother is in and another room up the stairs where a woman Is pacing around. I can tell they have an attraction for one another. I seem to be the Middle man for their messages. I somehow manage to convince the woman to go confront my brother. I watch her go down the steps and into his room.

*Cacophony*

 note: I've only chatted with cacophony in passing some months ago. I find it Odd that I would have this dream.

 I'm outdoor by a street in didsbury. I am sitting with a laptop reading a message to me from Cacophony. There is a lot of text. As i'm reading it I have a breif lucid moment reminding me of the dream I had where I gotten a message from Rass. As I keep reading My lucidness fades.

 The message says something like she is a ware of my dream doings and Is happy that someone like me is gaining a degree of influence and power within The internet lucid dreaming communities. She then mentions others that she doesn't Think highly of. She mentions Loaf, Is just a kid and stick too close to his Opinions without thoroughly examining them.

I leave the laptop and find Cacophony sitting on a nearby picnic table by the road. I sit down with her and she hands me a bag of Skittles made by a different brand. The Skittles are larger. There are two levels of candy within. The first is made by the other company, The middle layer is like a regular Skittle. it is an odd sensation to chew them, but they are very tasty.

 She then leaves an joins a group of kids Moving the leg of a moose or deer onto the road. The leg is huge. Like the deer or moose was 3 times it's normal size. I don't understand the point of what they are doing.

* Job*

 I'm in a construction building looking for my dad and the place he is working. I keep going down flights of stairs. I am also being chased by a gouhlish woman, That seems to be Asuka Infected with some dark energy or she's been mind controlled.

 I manage to outrun her. Everytime I think I've reached the bottom level. I find another door and one more staircase. When I finally reach the bottom, my memory fades.

*Job 2*

 I am in a building that I dreamed in months ago. There are 4 Units in the building. Each unit represents a direction. I find that my Dad is drywalling the last room. I think I help him or I just talk to him.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I think your dream of Cacophony may have something to do with a link through me, as I have dreamt of Lonewolf because of you. Even though I don't recall dreaming of her, I have been reading her DJ for a long time, and I used to chant the Sanskrit version of her DJ title (which is a Tibetan Buddhist mantra.)

----------


## Man of Shred

*Hill slide*

 Flash of being with someone who i think Was Asuka. We were on these smooth rocky hills. Asuka, was a head of me in Male form. I watched her Slide down one of the hills. She taunted me to follow her. I said I needed a piece of cardboard to slide down with. I grabbed for one but it was gone. I managed to slide town anyway and Caught up with her.

*Portait of A Shaman's Death*

 I'm at the Bar in didsbury during an open jam. I'm beside Steve who's playing guitar. My guitar is broken and I can't play with him. He's by himself. He seems sad. He says to me "Why won't you play with me Robert?"

 I walk away and run into a local bar Patron who's usually always drunk. This time He seems like he is someone completely different. As I walk by his table The scene changes. Now He's sitting before a row of canvases. I can make out many people I know in the pictures. All of them are people who have influenced me As Waking Life guides and Shamans. I see steve the guitar player again. Then I see Thelma. She's sitting in a light purple robes holding a wand in one. And A sword in the other. The paintings seem to be alive and same with the people within them. They all glow with Energy.

 The man explains to me that In two weeks time. I will be among the portraits... Right after I die. I only catch the "You will die in two weeks" bit. I tell him I've always heard predictions of my death, but never payed any attention to them, because most of them have failed so far. He says There is no avoiding my death in two weeks. He says everyone in the portraits have died. I argue that I still know them and talk with them in my waking life fairly often. He replies that they had to die to become what they are. He says he can show me my portrait in progress.

 All the portraits change. I see the same people within them but they are all moving. The man repeats that my energy will be gone in two weeks. to prove it he shows me my canvas. I see a kitten on the canvas. But more like there are two of them meshed together. They are slowly separating. They don't appear to be dying at all. But very much alive. I know that they Represent me As a double being.

 FA, I wake up and remember the dream. All I remember is that I will die in two weeks. I start plotting health habits to avoid the death. for some reason i rationalize no more canned soup.

*Telling Steve*

 I find steve. He's at my house. I tell him the whole dream. But he keeps getting distracted.

*H on Myspace*

 I'm in my bedroom. a party is happening around me. I think Haley is there. I'm also on my computer and see that She has a myspace. But for some reason I'm getting a strange vibe from it.

*Mom*

 I'm in my house Arguing with my mother. I get angry and yell at her. She rages at me. My and my cousin Peter manage to get her on the ground. I pick her up by her arms, My cousin takes her by the feet. We then head towards the door to haul her out. She is screaming and cursing at us.

*Mud*

 I'm mixing a bucket of Drywall mud. But for some reason it starts boiling like water. i wake up right away.

* Another Concert.*

 I'm beside a stage where someone is giving a concert. I Listen to the man play guitar. I can tell he's another dreamer. After he finishes playing He asks me to help him pack things up.
_
 Missing Time_

 I'm 30 ft away from the stage. The man comes up to me and Asks where I went. I become semi lucid and tell him, That when I'm dreaming. I often get distracted very easily, and can forget things with an amnesiac quality. He says It's fine. he understands. I'm sitting down with him. then I notice a bag of chips pop out of nowhere. i then ask him If he manifested these within the dream, Or was it me? He said he thinks it was me. I then take the bag. Open it and follow him to the stage to help him pack up the rest of the gear.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Fuck that guy that said you're going to die in two weeks. Unless, maybe it's some type of inner death-rebirth. 

Man, sorry you had that dream about your mom. That sucks. 

Thanks for writing all these dreams down.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Slight Argument*

 I was talking with one of the Raven's. Don't remember who it was. But that person was trying to tell me that the PerSyd that fought me was just a DC. I argued how do you explain her being seen by other members. The person Argued that you should point to know for sure. I said pointing is mainly for learning to see energy and Identifying the energy of different inorganics. I then explained that I can feel peoples energy when I interact with them in dreams. Real people have a definite presence in dreams. I usually see their faces as luminous. Regular Dream characters are transparent to me. I get no feeling from them, they also lack presence. When I ignore Dream characters they go away. I also stated that Dream characters can't use dream magic, or use spells to control others.

*asuka*

 Flash of walking down the hallway with Asuka, Everything is dark.

* Asuka- vex?*

 I am seeing Asuka in a disoriented state. She has both love and murder in her eyes. I also recognize vex in her. As if they are merged or something.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Slight Argument*
> 
> I was talking with one of the Raven's. Don't remember who it was. But that person was trying to tell me that the PerSyd that fought me was just a DC. I argued how do you explain her being seen by other members. The person Argued that you should point to know for sure. I said pointing is mainly for learning to see energy and Identifying the energy of different inorganics. I then explained that I can feel peoples energy when I interact with them in dreams. Real people have a definite presence in dreams. I usually see their faces as luminous. Regular Dream characters are transparent to me. I get no feeling from them, they also lack presence. When I ignore Dream characters they go away. I also stated that Dream characters can't use dream magic, or use spells to control others.



Yeah.  Real people or entities have a distinct energy signature, DCs have no energy since they are illusions.  I also saw Persyd, and she definitely was NOT a DC.  :tongue2: 





> *asuka*
> 
>  Flash of walking down the hallway with Asuka, Everything is dark.



It seems that Nomad and I keep cleaning out your inner world house, but it always ends up dark and creepy again... Might it have something to do with that strange marker that we got distracted from investigating?  ::?:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yeah.  Real people or entities have a distinct energy signature, DCs have no energy since they are illusions.  I also saw Persyd, and she definitely was NOT a DC. 
> 
> 
> It seems that Nomad and I keep cleaning out your inner world house, but it always ends up dark and creepy again... Might it have something to do with that strange marker that we got distracted from investigating?



Strange marker?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Strange marker?



A while ago MoSh found a strange marker in his house that he wanted to check out, but we kept getting distracted by attacks or something like that... or both of us would remember absolutely nothing.  MoSh speculated it to be a grave, but we're not sure.

----------


## mowglycdb

> * Asuka- vex?*
> 
>  I am seeing Asuka in a disoriented state. She has both love and murder in her eyes. I also recognize vex in her. As if they are merged or something.




I wen't through a fusion myself , it was awaken though, the cons are that light and darkness in one self start having more intenal battles, once both sides have relaxed ( took me 1 to 2 months to get used to the changes) there is a big pro, Being able to show when you're angry but doing it carefully ( outbursts stop happening so much ) and being more brave to show feelings.

----------


## Man of Shred

The Templars were using vex to infest my inner world with Dark energy. She didn't have the mindfullness to break their mind control. Asuka had to temporarily merge with her to get vex to safety.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Video Games*

 I remember being with a group of people. I enter my house and they all start leaving. I ask one of them if they want to stay and play video games. They said no, they have other plans. I'm left alone in my house and just play video games by myself on a giant flatscreen.
*
 Weird*

 I'm walking to a town trying to get to someplace. I've dreamed here before. In that dream I was driving in my dads truck and we came to a mall. I came to the same Mall ni this dream. Going inside I realized I had also dreamed inside this mall many times. Going in and out of many stores. 

 This Time I get a bit lost. I try and find an exit because I have to be somewhere. I run into some guy and ask him where the exit is. He leads me down a hallway. there are many stores that I recognize. We walk in a straight line for a time and then somehow wind up in the place where we were before. I ask him where we are. He says we are right here we started, and that we just went in a big circle. I asked him where the exit was... He said it was over there and he pointed. He was pointing at a door and I went through it. 

 I left the mall area and found myself in a neighborhood on top of a hill. At the end house I met Gary. He walks with me a bit and we come to the edge of a hill. there are two metal bars that go down the entire hill in a curve. He says we can glide down the hill on these bars. Then either I hold onto the bars and start sliding or I turn into a cart on the bars/tracks. We go over the first incline and som to a straight section. The next Decline was bigger. I could feel my fingers holding onto the tracks going numb from the friction so I tried to slow Down. The last slope was extra huge. It was kind of fun! Gary was behind me the whole time.
*
 80's*

 flash of being with Asuka and talking about the previous dream. For some reason I said "remember when we did that in the 80's?".

* Dad.*

 I remember waking up in my room. My dad walked in nervously laughing. He said "hey, I just saw a young girl ni the hallway about 5-6 who said she was your daughter... but she was naked. Is it ok to let your daughter walk around like that?"

 "Ummm yeah." I said. "it's ok, she always does that... we have a huge shield here to protect her." 
*
 dropping off my guitar*


 I am walking by Little mountain in chilliwack. In this dream I know a guitar repair shop run by a man and his two boys. I walk in and drop off my guitar to get it fixed. I tell them the input jack broke. Both wires got ripped so it might need new wiring altogether. One of the boys in the dream was more friendly. The other guy seemed like he didn't like being at that job. I then left and continued walking.
*
 Gary's house*

 (maybe a continuation of the previous dream since Gary lives in chilliwack).
I try to enter gary's house. but I enter through a secret basement area. Inside it's all dark. I manage to make it to the part that leads upstairs. I see Gary walk by, He has no shirt on and looks a lot older than when I last saw him. For some reason I hide in the shadows. I try to go there again but this time one of his brothers walk by.

 I notice i'm not alone in this dark basement. There is an old lady there. But she is only a ghastly presence. My sights brightens for a bit and I notice a lot of nice old fashioned furniture. Maybe I don't actually see the lady but I have an image of her shadow and presence in my mind. 

 i try and find an exit, But I can't find the way I came in. I go up and down hallways and in and out of rooms.

 FA Get out of bed and RC: I wake up and realize I'm closer to the exit. I get distracted by a bag of chips. I rip it open and start to eat. It feels weird so I do the Nose Pinch RC. I can breathe. I get up but forget to stabalize the dream. I remember I want to find Asuka. I float upward while pondering how to find her. A young boy around 5 or 6 comes skipping down the hallway. He startles me and I ask. "who are you?"

 My voice sounds garbled and demonic. I am confused as to my voice. He doesn't answer but looks around him. He can't see me. On instinct I attack him thinking he's just a dc. I'm about to crush his wind pipe with my hand when I wake up.

*Asuka*

Flash of seeing Asuka with a new wacky hair design.

*Asuka tries*

 As I'm falling asleep I ask Asuka to do something and try to make me remember her more this night. I telle her to do soemthing crazy like she used to. Then I fall into a short dream and see milk spill all over the place.
*
 Asuka again.*

 I'm falling into a dream. Waking up nito my inner world. I hear a light thud and I hear Asuka cry out in pain, like she accidently hit her shin or stubbed her toe. Her screaming wakes me up.

*water*

 I catch myself entering a dream. I'm by a tub. i run my hand in it and some how fall into the water. I float down being able to breathe under water. I then Remember I want to Find Asuka so I go back up. I just wake up again when I surface.

*
DD
*
  I'm walking along a country side on a road. I see a lot of houses isolated. I know that people come here to vacation once in a while. something about wanting some coffee. I feel DD has something to do with this dream or I AM DD in this dream.

dfdf

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Video Games*
> 
>  I remember being with a group of people. I enter my house and they all start leaving. I ask one of them if they want to stay and play video games. They said no, they have other plans. I'm left alone in my house and just play video games by myself on a giant flatscreen.



Sorry... I was still upset when I took everyone else and left you behind.  I had negative energy...  ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug: 




> FA Get out of bed and RC: I wake up and realize I'm closer to the exit. I get distracted by a bag of chips. I rip it open and start to eat. It feels weird so I do the Nose Pinch RC. [COLOR=Blue]I can breathe. I get up but forget to stabalize the dream. I remember I want to find Asuka. I float upward while pondering how to find her. A young boy around 5 or 6 comes skipping down the hallway. He startles me and I ask. "who are you?"
> 
>  My voice sounds garbled and demonic. I am confused as to my voice. He doesn't answer but looks around him. He can't see me. On instinct I attack him thinking he's just a dc. I'm about to crush his wind pipe with my hand when I wake up.



Don't worry... it was a DC.  My guide, Q, confirms this.  ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug: 

You did a FA RC and it worked!  I need to do more of those!   :Cheeky: 

Hey!  Looks like better recall for last night!  Awesome!   :Clap:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dude, I had a dream I was playing Silent Hill, then I went into the game, and I was in your Inner World. Interesting. 

Congrats on remembering all the dreams.

I have a feeling that you morphed into your Shadow Self, which is pretty badass. You look like Lobo (the comic book character.)

----------


## Man of Shred

Bad ass Nomad!

a few dreams.

*Mall?*

 flash of walking with Asuka, Walms, and Walms's Sister? We were outside a mall going up a ramp. I think Asuka and his sister got in a fight because his sis was trying to hang off me or something. I have a feeling there is more to this dream, but it didn't come back.

*Weird Lady.*


 I'm in my house doing dishes. Some woman comes up tot he window and I speak to her through a hole in the window. She is asking me for help with her car or something. I say I don't know how to help. someone in the house suggests that I help her.

 I go outside and follow the woman down a snowy hill. A child is behind me (Shawna). there one part i jump in and sink about chest deep in the snow. I crawl back up with no effort. I make it to a street where the woman's car is. A friend is with me now. He says the woman stole his cab fare or something. we go to confront her but she speeds off in her car. I guess she was a scam artist.

*What?*

 some dream where me and a few people had to take turns busking in downtown chilliwack. It was my turn and I had my guitar with me.  came to the main street where I saw my amp. I was plugging it in when I oticed that no one was around.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Dad.
> 
> I remember waking up in my room. My dad walked in nervously laughing. He said "hey, I just saw a young girl ni the hallway about 5-6 who said she was your daughter... but she was naked. Is it ok to let your daughter walk around like that?"
> 
> "Ummm yeah." I said. "it's ok, she always does that... we have a huge shield here to protect her."



That last line was absolutely hilarious. Rofl.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks O.

*Walking*

 Flash of walking down a long road during a sunny day. I know i have to walk miles to reach my destination. I come across a country house. It is the property owned by The painter, who was advising me on my death. He had a child with him.

* WTF*

 At first I am outside my house. It is snowy out and some guy is floating in the air. He says he wants to kill me. We end up fighting but i forget how it ends. 

 Later I am in a truck, drivign around in the snow. Wilson was running along side of the truck. We were doing some sort of work. We come to a bridge over a water way and stop. My dad is with me.

 Later I am looking in a mirror because my brother said one of my teeth looked funny. I did find one that was strange. it seemed hollow. I pulled it out and found that it was attached to my tongue, which came out with the tooth. I looked at my tongue in my hand. I saw where it had been severed. It never occured to me there was no blood. I tried to put my toungue back. but it kept falling out. My brother was laughing at my frustration. I was thinking "This aint Focking funny dude. This is my tongue dammit. I don't wanna lose it." I keep trying and failing to put it back in right to the point of frustration when I wake up.

* dan*

 Flash of seeing my friend Dan. I was moving in with him in ontario. Along with our other room mate J.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Walms*

 A fragment involving walms. I don't remember anything else except that fact that he was in the dream.

* Antartica*

 I was in Antartica with Asuka and the Raven dreamers. One of them asked me if Love really makes the plants grow. I said "let's try it out!" I kissed Asuka and as we did that a small violet flower grew from the ground!

* San Andreas* 

 I'm in a car out in the country With Asuka. I amd riving into Los Santos from the video game GTA: San Andreas. I don't realize this. As I'm driving down a country road. All the cars ahead of me are a light green and yellow. they all sway back and forth as they drive down the road. I ask Asuka why they are driving so strange.

 We drive down a  large hill and then up. We go under a bridge and enter Los Santos. My memory gets foggy. but we wind up in a building fighting cops hand to hand.

 At some point I am play fighting with Asuka. I keep throwing tiger and crane moves at her. She counters every hit. She keeps capturing my crane beak throws. Eventually I manage to get behind her and force her arms into her lower torso. I can feel her ass against me. She feels smooth and warm. I say to her "we should be sparring partners for fight practice. what do you say?" She doesn't say anything or seem to like the idea.
*
 meeting B*

 Flash of me and asuka visiting the Psychic B.

*Misunderstanding*

 I have a fragment of reading a post by Asuka. She wrote something about being mad at me for a short time tonight, but she realized it was a mis understanding.

* Lucid*

 I entered a dream Lucid outside of a church. I wanted to prolong the dream so I looked at my hands. I remember wlams said I should pick an object and stare at it to dilate time. I tried using my hands as a focus point. They looked all weird. I had only 3 figners on each. It was daytime. I was thinking "Finally I'll have a long lucid" when I suddenly woke up... DAMN


*  Yeah.*

 vague sex dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Sad*

 I remember being in my house talking on a cell phone to my cousin Kari. She was inviting me to visit her in calgary to cheer me up.

 Later I was talking to someone (Data). I was telling him I didn't really want to go to Calgary to see her. She was planning on taking me to clubs and I didn't really feel like meeting other girls and getting drunk. I also seemed to be really upset and depressed about something, can't remember what it was. I said I didn't want to meet new girls, since i already have one but I can't find her. Data said it was inadvisable to look for her at this time.

 Later On I'm at a club with Kari. I'm sitting at a table. I'm looking at a table full of disgusting all full of themselves women. Kari points out someone and asks "her?" I look over to where she's pointing. She's pointing at an overly obese woman. I say to Kari "umm no".
*
 Junior Highschool Reunion*

 I go to a ten year anniversary event for my junior high class. I'm sitting in a classroom. I see Shawna, The girl I liked at that time, sitting there. She's dressed like a hooker, and is also wearing a red wig like the girl from the Defendor movie with Woody Harellson. She has an overly large wedding ring on. She looks disappointed that only me and some other guy who used to like her showed up. She leaves the classroom.

 Now I'm just alone with the other guy. "well, no point sticking around here then." He says and leaves. I get up to leave and realize that I have no pants on... I find them in a pile of clothes on the floor. But I find that they are pajama pants...

*Asuka is infected.*

 I'm playing in front of my house with Shawna, The little girl in my dream house. Asuka is across the street. She starts laughing at me and can't break through the barrier shielding my house. She has a man with her. She says "Hey, what do you think of my new boyfriend stupid." 

 I just stand there shocked. Shawna looks down and says "not again, I hate it when you guys break up, why can't you stay together?" Shawna cries a little and runs into the house. I wake up.

 couldn't get to sleep for a while.
*
 Medicine*

 I'm laying in bed. Data comes up to me and gives me a spoonful of something. I suddenly wake up and feel really better about the last few dreams. His medicine was good stuff!
*
 Cartoon*

 I'm a cartoon man at a cartoon stream sitting on a large cartoon rock. I am talking to someone. I can't remember who. My perception goes 3rd person and I am floating above and a rock. The dream then replays. I see it fade out and fade back in. Now there is a jagged white cartoon dog swimming in the stream. Very nonsensical dream....

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes for now.

 - Flash of Raven.
 - Flash of Asuka.
 - Tiger crane Drywall.
 - Smokes, AA meeting, hug, looking for smokes, japanese.
 - Bach is a demon after Asuka
 - AA club, Asuka throws up.
 - FA in a nightclub. I live there.
 - Lucid in a random building for 7 seconds.
 - I go to a deep dreaming conference and then go back in time 15 years to tell everyone that they will be at a DD conference in 2010.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Raven*

 Flash of Raven standing on a rising platform.
*
 Asuka*

 Flash of Asuka saying something like "What is he doing here?"

*Tiger crane Drywall*

 I'm in some dark drywall building. A man is talking to me who I think is data. I think we are talking about kung fu. I am throwing tiger claw grabs at the gyproc on the wall and trying to rip it out. It's very hard, but soon I notice That I've actually punched through some of the gyproc and dented some parts.

* AA meeting*

 Flash of being outside somewhere with the same man. I come out of a building, and now there's him and a woman I think is Asuka. They all pull out smokes. I realize i have none so I ask Data if he has one.

 Later I'm in some sort of AA meeting. They are reading from books. It is a dimly lit room. There si a woman next to me. She suddenly cuddles with me. It is nice. Her and Data leave me there. I have a feeling I want to follow them. I get up adn thank the chairperson for the meeting I say something like, "I really liked it when everyone shared." But I can't actually recall a sharing section.

 I leave and I find myself on a walkway in the middle of a city over a street. I walk for a bit looking for the people. I come to a staircase and spot my jacket lying on the ground. I inspect it and find my pack of smokes in a pocket. A notice a half butted out smoke on the ground. I know they belong to the woman that was hugging me. I try to put it in my pack when Data comes back disguised as someone else. He says something to me in japanese. I say a word or a phrase back. Then he starts ranting in Japanese to me, He's speaking so fast that I can't understand him. I tell him to stop because I only know a little. He says something like "I know and your rather Terrible at it." I figure Data is trying a joke. when someone compliments you in japanese you say "Sonna koto nai desu/yo" which emans "I suck at it". But I'm sure it's rude if the other person points out how much you suck at it. Typical Data misconception.
*
 Demon Bach*

 aomeone named "Bach" is a demon attacking some woman. I save her and we run into some trees. A few moments later bach comes out of nowhere and grabs the woman.

*
   AA club*

 I walk into a club house where they hold AA meetings. I want to order something to eat. but a woman rushes me outside. I follow her. I notice it's night time. Now the woman (Asuka) is sitting on top of an umbrella table top. She throws up on the ground. I ask if she's ok. She says it's nothing.

* Nightclub*

 I go to a nightclub with some people. I lose them when have a FA. I wake up in a bed behind a curtain. I peer behind the curtain and see I'm still at the bar. I find a ledge and grab onto it and go side to side and into the club area.

 There's some black guy DJing. but then he starts singing. I think it's karaoke and I want to do a song. but I forget what happens after.

*Lucid*

 I'm in another drywall type building. I run down some steps. and find a basement. But I have a feeling there's another level down. I find another set of steps down. Then I find another set down. I get to the bottom and see a wall with a hole in it. I become lucid randomly. and see fi I can teleport through the hole. I stick my eye against the whole but don't feel myself moving at all. I try again but wake up.
*
 Deep dreaming conference.*

 I'm at a conference for Deep dreamers. he autitorium is set up like a university class. I am in the front row with four other dreamers.

 after it ends I travel 15 years back in time and re enter the conference room. I see the same group of people there but they are all 5 years old. They are my friends and I say to them " Guess what guy! I just came from the year 2010, where we all went toa  deep dreaming conference RIGHT HERE! and in the future! isn't that awesome". They all jump up and go "yay" and the one little girl gives me a hug.

 Notes for last nights dreams.

 - finding atlantis
 - Island.
- Return to island.
- super fetal WTF and richard's piano guitar.
- My brother and his gf.
- In a forest trail. with people then with not when I return
- I get mad at some punk kid. I say I have the soul of a sage.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Don't you know you never look at fucked up teeth in dreams? Just kidding.

Man, I feel like I haven't been on DV in weeks! 

See you in a dream.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I'd just like to drop in and thank you for the excellent DJing. I haven't been around DV lately, but its nice to come back and have something to read  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from the other night.

* Finding Atlantis*

 Very weird dream about lonewolf telling me how to get to atlantis. There's a building that extends diagonally into the sky. I'm supposed to follow a specific route through the sky building or else I'll just get lost. no matter where I run through the building I keep winding up at the same point that I started.

 Later on I enter a building where there's a woman upstairs. She has a strange bed that hangs over a staircase. I help her put it together.
*
 Island*

 Flash of running around on some Island. I think Nomad has something to do with this dream. I am running on a track and it's very much like a video game. I run past Goals posts that are circles around the tracks.

* Island again*

 Hear I am surfing to the Same island. Some other people are wwith me. They catch huge wave in which to ride onto the coast on. I try to follow one but it's too far away. After I get on the coast I forget what happens.
*
 Smoking*

 i'm in my kitchen and smoking. I keep thinking "I'm not supposed to smoke in here why am I doing this?" I put the smoke out. Then later I find myself smoking one again. I repeat the process a few times throughout the dream.


*weird stuff*

 I'm in The same building as before. I am trying to resurrect a fetus with someone. We are putting it into some box or glass container with liquid. We are supposed to heat the fluid to a certain temperature. 

 The person leaves and then I seem to screw it up. I take the thing out and look at it. It's all blue, eyes closed. I am looking at it with wonder. It's like an embryo to a living thing. The beginning of human life. I try to start again on resurrecting it, but I forget what happens.

 Later I am walking into some sort of school. I enter a room and see Richard there. He has some weird guitar. the strings look like piano keys. I ask him if I can play it. He says I can. I pick it up but I can't seem to make it rest comfortably so that I can play it. Richard just sort of laughs at me.
*
 Brother*

 I'm in a house with a group of people. I am there to get a paycheck. I go outside and spot a group of people standing in a clearing in a forest. I see my brother there with the girl I seen with him in another dream afew weeks ago. They seemed to be a couple. He had her under his arm.

 I go up to him and talk about us getting paid by the owner of the property. He says "I'm going in to get my check." I tell him I should do the same. he says "right on"

*Strange Forest*

 First part I'm running along a trail. someone tells me to stick to the trail or I will die.

 I remember coming to a forest clearing and sitting with some people. I go away for a while and return to only find one woman there. I think she was Asuka.

* I get mad*

 I'm in  an outdoor area with asuka. We are playing with pong paddles with the strings attached to the ball. While i am playing some kid is staring at me. We argue about soemthnig and he threatens to beat me up.

 I get filled with rage and pick him up off his feet. I get rather arrogant and say "Fool, do you have any idea who I am? I have the soul of a sage.." Asuka tells me briefly to stop. I continue. "You... You're just a brand new soul who hasn't any idea about anything going on here." I then throw him a few feet away.

 Last night's dreams. I was kinda drunk last night after karaoke so not much recall.
*
 Raven*

 flash of being with raven. That's all I remember.

*Dumb Dumb*

 Note: This is what happens when a japanese girl at the bar blew me out after ten minutes last night. She wasn't all that bright anyway. So yeah any Secret admirers out there better be careful when it comes to me  :Cheeky: 

 Dream starts out... I'm looking in a mirror. Asuka calls someones name. A moment later a girl appears. I recognize her as the girl from the bar last night, her name meant "wave" or something. Her dream is black and white. Her eyes are like black spots in the dream. they stand out. Asuka asks. "Can we share a dream with you?"

 Wave says "sure! you can come visit." We enter through the mirror and we find ourselves in a class room with the girl. The desks are the booths that were at the bar. I forget where I am. Asuka is dressed as a teacher. Me and the girl are her students. She seats us down for a test. We are supposed to write a psychic paper about the other person.

 I forget what happens during the test. After it's over Asuka Read's the girl's paper. Asuka looks at the paper and then at me... then finally at the girl. "THIS IS ALL WRONG!" Asuka yells at the girl. "for one Dumb dumb, He's a lot nicer than you think! And he's not ugly at all!. and all he wanted to do was sing Spice girls with you for fun at karaoke. You Failed this test big time Dumb Dumb." Asuka pulls out a tennis racket with no net and hits it over the girl. Wave starts crying and says "I'm sorry."
*
 Teeth*

 I am walking or driving with My cousin somewhere. It's like a country road or something. As I am traveling with him. somehow my teeth come out and I am holding them in my hand. I try to put them back in. My cousin seems unaffected and I also act like this is normal as well. 

 We find a motel to stay at for the night. I go into some lobby wanting to find a washroom. A woman asks for a washroom key. I see her take a stick from the counter. I become semi lucid when  see the men's bathroom key manifest before my eyes. I grab it and walk away but the dream ends too fast before I can get more lucid. 
*
  Asuka*

 I was talking to asuka about the previous dream in where I realized it was a dream, even though at the one part there was nothing unusual about it.
*
 Wave again*

 Brief memory of talking to that japanese girl again.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Cat*

 All I remember is being in some building with my brother. Walking around a lot. At one point i am looking at cat by a pantry. I watch someone go over to it and cut it's throat. There is no blood. I watch the cat gasp for air. it moves around like a computer animated cat. It makes a distinct face of despair as it clutches it's throat. It falls over in pain and eventually stops moving.
*
 Between Towns*

 I am walking or driving with my brother in between towns. The feeling is that I've dreamed on this scene many times. In one town we encounter a building. I am trying to move a scaffold or something with my brother into a building. but the top of the baker/scaffold doesn't fit. we somehow make it through.

 Later we enter a building. I suddenly have to pee. I go to find a hidden corner to piss in. But everytime i turn around and unzip there are women near by. I spend the rest of the dream trying to find a place to pee and then having unexpected women show up...

* Raven*

 I can hear Raven Knight behind me speaking. She's reading or telling me something. I really like the sound of her voice in this dream. I remember the audio recording of my induction she made. But I realize to actually hear her voice is much better to listen to. It has a surprisingly sweet tone to it.

 The rest of my dreams I am with asuka. Can't remember any specifics, but i have happy feelings from these dreams.

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... that cat dream is the kind of dream that I would wake up from and have to go find and hug each of my three cats!  They would thoroughly appreciate that... NOT!

Isn't that just Murphy's Law?  You finally remember me in a dream... then I go and forget!  Of course I didn't remember anything from last night...  ::sad2::   We'll synch up again one of these dreams!  :Cheeky:

----------


## BigFan

That dumb dumb dream was pretty funny. Great recall BTW, must have taken you sometime to get up to that level  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

* jamming
*
  I'm in a room with Bach and Vivaldi. I'm playing guitar, Bach is on keyboard and Vivaldi is on violin. Can't remember what we were playing.
*
 I am waking nomad WTF?!?!?!?*

 In this dream I am Nomad. I'm under the sea on a rocket, I'm riding it like a surf board. I go all around and do circles. I go to a lower sea level and see lots of buildings. I recognize on building as a hotel in Hawaii. In the middel of the two parts of the hotel is a restaurant. I jump off my rocket surfboard and go down to them.

 I look at Angel, but she is also Asuka. She is seated with some man (data). There si a bag of dried fruit on the table. I think. "Well since I am Nomad in this dream i guess i eat that kind of stuff" I pull some from the bag and start eating.

* Semi Lucid* 

 I'm walking around with some people. We are talking about what happens in this dream. I see a group of DCs. Suddenly some creepy bald guy emerges from the crowd of DCs. I say "Omg is that who I think it is? Shit.. It's him." he's looking at me with anger in his eyes. Can't remember what happened after. I was semi lucid in this dream.
*
 Mel*

 I'm walking around in some country side landscape nearing night time. I see Mel my ex (which may have been Asuka i this dream.) I remember walking with her to her house. My arm is around her. Her house winds up being a trailer. That is all I remember.
*
 Asuka had her WHAT?*

 I'm with Nomad on the moon. I am telling him about my dream about how I was him. Suddenly a portal opens and a hallmark card flies through it. Nomad grabs it and looks at it. After reading for a moment he says "Uhh I think this is for you... Strange woman."

 I read the card. It's from Asuka. it says something like "I just had my visitor. So one option for fun is gone :Sad: . " I open the card and there's more " So that means instead we can do THAT thing  :wink2: . And there's always this thing we can do. And then there's always you know what  :wink2: . Kiss".

 I say to nomad. "so Spirits can have their period too? go figure..."

* Lines*

 very abstract dream about moving along some dotted lines like in a video game. There is a desired place i am going with others. It doesn't take us long to arrive.

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Semi Lucid* 
> 
>  I'm walking around with some people. We are talking about what happens in this dream. I see a group of DCs. Suddenly some creepy bald guy emerges from the crowd of DCs. I say "Omg is that who I think it is? Shit.. It's him." he's looking at me with anger in his eyes. Can't remember what happened after. I was semi lucid in this dream.



Yeah... I believe that was you-know-who that got himself banned.  You had been talking to Walms and me, too bad you don't remember when Walms kicked his sorry ass!

----------


## Man of Shred

* Mothsdream*

  Flash of being outside of the Area in town where I work. Mothsdream is up in the air floating or flying and she's in a fight with someone. She's using some pretty impressive moves. That's all I remember.

*
 Weird War*

 I'm in some building in a warzone. It's all dark and murky. I am trying to make it outside with my gun. somehow I wind up outside and there are foxholes all over the place with WWII looking people clutching their guns. I step into one when a black Truck pulls up. Some mean faced guy says to me "Hey asshole you got my gun." I look at my gun which is a typical Rifle. In my other hand is an orange regular nintendo gun you use to play duckhunt with.



 I hand him the nintendo one. he gives me a dirty look and then drives off trying to shoot people from his truck window with the Nintendo gun. but nothing is coming out and he doesn't seem to realize it.

*My Inner World gets invaded... By crack fiends*

 I'm walking around in my house. But it's all dark and dingy. I recognize matt walking around (who's a known crackhead). People are sitting on my couch and smoking up. Needles are lying all over the place.

 I see Asuka and ask. "Why is our place like this? How could you let all these druggies in?". Asuka shrugged.

 "I didn't let them in." She said. " Your sheild faded and they just started showing up from nowhere. I can't tell them to get out. It's like they don't hear me." Just then a large weird Bat creature flew over our heads. "then the dream demons began showing up."

 "our baby? data?" I asked.

 "He took her To Raven's inner world." Just then data came back through a portal. I got distracted by two Shady individuals carrying two guitar cases down the hall. It took a few seconds to Realize that they were walking off with my guitars. 

 "Hey wait" I yelled. "Give those back!". They started running. I chased after them. They managed to get outside, Jump in a big black truck. I tried to jump at the truck, but it sped off too fast. "my guitars... they are gonna sell my guitars for." Data and Asuka ran up to me.

 "We have to move to a safer location for now." Data yelled through the dark wind outside. "I would suggest Asuka going to Raven's inner world for now." Asuka looked down, but she agreed after considering the alternative of staying. I opened a portal to Raven's inner world. I started walking through with Data when I heard a quick scream from behind me. I turned around just in time to See Asuka being yanked through another portal by a tentacle of some kind. Actually it was kind of like thick spider silk. I tried to run at the portal but it closed to quickly. I then focused on Asuka and tried to open a portal to find her. No avail.

 "I can't Reach her" I told Data. "I can't seem to find her location." Data pulled out a tricorder. It began making typical Tricorder sounds.

 "Her energy signature is still fresh." Data said. "I believe I can track where she went" Data walked aroudn the place where Asuka was taken from. "Found it" he said. "I will open a portal to her location."

 "I believe i can get her data." I said. "In the meantime, are you able to fight the things here? the dream demons."

 "I am programmed with over 40,000 different fighting styles from various dimensions, including Vulcan hand to hand combat. I know all forms of your earth's Kung fu. I am also trained in the klingon battleth. Also I ca.."

 "I get the point Data." I said. "Im sure you can handle things here. We will Rendevouz at Raven's inner world when I catch Asuka."

 "Got it." Data said. Just then a portal opened. I saw a dark room on the other side. i was about to go in when data stopped me. "I'm detecting an extremely violent Entity there." He said. "For now I will Cloak you. Best to grab her when that Entity isn't looking"

 I waited while He cloaked me. Then I stepped through the portal.

*Rescuing Asuka*

 I found myself floating in a dark room. A large spider like creature was walking over to a large table at one wall.

 "HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH." It laughed. "You're so PURRRTYYY!" He put something down on the table. That something was Asuka. She looked frozen in fear. She knew how to fight but wouldn't dare make a wrong move against something so hideous. I floated up over the things, shoulder. A hand with a sharp claw came out and stroked her face. "Soooo Purty." He said. As his claw stroked her face I saw it cut Deep into Asuka's face.

 "I'm going to have fun with you..." he said. Asuka meekly played along and Nodded. She didn't even cry. "but first I have to clean myself up." He picked Asuka up and went to what was his bedroom. There was another door open on the other side of the room, it led to a bathroom. He placed Asuka on a ledge in a corner of a room. She was in shadows. I could only make out her eyes. I watched as the creature retracted it's long spider legs. Not I was looking at a strange round creature. The part of it's body it rested on was slightly reptilian. Then it began sort of Slithering into the bathroom. I waited until it went into the bathroom. I watched it jump in some sort of bathtub.

 I then went over to the ledge where Asuka has placed. I made out her eyes. "DON'T YOU RUN OFF ON ME" The creature yelled peering it's head back through the door. Asuka emerged her head from the shadows a bit and said "Ok" to Re-Assure him she wouldn't leave. As soon as he went back into his "bathroom" I Opened a portal to Raven's inner world, Grabbed Asuka, who seemed surprised, and went through.

 On the other side I was in Raven's inner world. Data was there. I told Asuka to go to Serena's house. I had something to discuss with Data. She gave me a quick hug and left.

 "How's it looking in there data?" i asked.

 "I've gotten rid of most of the Dream demons and drug addicts." He said. "but without a shield to protect your inner world, they'll keep coming back."

 "how did this happen? Why did it suddenly Fail?"

 "I'm not sure" Data looked puzzled.

 "Could it have anything to do with my Shamanic death?" I asked.

 "Accessing" Data said and turned his head slightly as if pondering something. "Ahh yes" He exclaimed. He went on a rant about various cultures and their Shamanic deaths. I pressed him for more specific information. "In Some cultures on earth, A shamanic death is accompanied by the death of your Astral Body. and then You are given a new one. The same is with your inner world. The place where you dream when you don't travel. It also suffers a death in a sense, and is also Reborn."

 "You mean i have to start building it all over again?" I asked.

 "In essence yes." He said.

 "Well that's just grea.." I woke up.

* Dissolving Dreamscape*

 Flash of being in a Temple. I saw the roof dissolving into what appeared to be white light. I sense a large presence behind the destruction.
*
 Trying to WILD semi Lucid*

 I was in a dream bed with sleep Paralysis. I focused on entering another dream.

 I was entering another dream. I was going through some sort of vortex. It was many white lines. I saw a cartoon version Of Asuka in the distance. The cartoon version of her turned into another portal and I was in some Asuka portal? :Oh noes: . I saw her face all around me. It began slowly turning into a figure of her in front of me. I thought. "Finally after all this hard work I can be lucid and remember some nice moments with her!" She began materializing more in front of me. As I was about to reach her. I woke up.... DAMN!
*
  downtown*

 I was in a downtown portion sort of Like Chilliwack where I grew up. I've dreamed on this dreamscape many times before. First I was in a mini mall where the didsbury Emporium just happened to be there. I was talking to Cheryl for a while. Then I left and walked through the mini mall trying to find my way out. I came to a glass door and insied the door Was sitting Haley at a table. I opened the door and walked through. She looked at me strangely as I walked by, as if surprised to see me. I had a strong sense of De ja vu. Like I had walked through this part of the dream 100 times before. I Shuddered at the feeling and kept walking.

 I eventually found myself outside. I Ran into my ex gf M. She seemed happy to see me. She apologized to me about the past. She then invited me over to her house. I said sure and began walking with her.

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... that spider thing sounded nasty... I bet he's pissed when he notices Asuka is gone.  :laugh:  I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, we kick his ass back to where he came from!

----------


## Baron Samedi

hey man. don't have much time. great job on the recall.

----------


## Serenity

I had a dream involving the duck hunt gun sometime last week, too  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

lol Serenity. when you replied and I was scrolling down. I was thinking "I bet she commented about the toy gun"


*Rasselon*

  flash of being at the base of a mountain with Rasselon. This is the mountain where I met lonewolf in one dream.

* Scott*

 Flash of being in my basement in my childhood home watching a DVD. Scott a friend of the family memeber was there watching a cartoon with me.
*
 Gary*

 I am walking outside with my friend gary. I am jumping over fox hole trenches with him. I have the feeling that I dreamed here before. I am also holding the Maison Ikkoku box set in my hands as I'm running with him.

*Mom*

 I am driving to mission where My mom use to live. We go right by where her fourplex used to be. But it's replaced by different buildings. We both say "weird this place has changed so much".

 We eventually find my mom in an apartment building. We go for a walk with her outside. She has a lotto ticket where she won 6 dollars and seems really happy about it.

----------


## Serenity

> lol Serenity. when you replied and I was scrolling down. I was thinking "I bet she commented about the toy gun"



Hehehe!  ::lol::

----------


## Man of Shred

Took a day off intents to do anything else, and went to Focus on Asuka, But wound up with someone else a lot instead...

* Divergent Dream*


 Started off... I was at some out door market or party. I wandered away. I found myself on a country road. The place seemed familiar. I Ran into a woman with a cowboy hat. We seemed to know eachother. She said something about "this is where I live." Indicating a farm on the road. I said something like "Really? I cut through the yard there all the time and cause mischief.

 Forget exactly what happened after. But I wound up by some barn with Cacophony. We were talking about Dream sharing and how we were going to go about it. Neither of us seemed lucid at all. At the same time I was at my computer reading the dream. Or reading in a DV post what we were talking about. It was like two streams of text filling up a page. I'm both at my computer and at the same time with Cacophony in some barn. during this whole Dream the music of Bach's concerto bwv1043 Largo is playing: 



 This could have been indicative of... maybe doing a healing spell on her. But also I did hear this piece yesterday sometime before bed.

* Walms*

 I'm chatting with Walms on Skype. i asked him "how are you?" He said. "6". I realized it was DC talk and therefore a dream. but a second later I woke up.

*Gary?*

 I'm in some out door mall with my friend Gary. I automatically transition to climbing through all the monkey bars. I keep climbing the monkey bars and Notice A song by the spice girls is playing. I think it's two become one. When I woke up I realized Asuka was the one who had been singing it in my dream.

*Kung fu Camp*

 I'm at an outdoor camp. I am in a sandbox with some dark kid. He says he knows kung fu.  I say Really, show me some moves! He does a demonstration.

 Later I am at a circle of people all doing kung fu moves. One guy goes in the middle of the circle at a time to demonstrate a few moves. When It;s my turn they all leave. I am by myself going through a bit of the form. I find a mirror and practice in front of it. I see my arms are moving so fast that they are no longer visible. After one block my right arm dissipates. This almost makes me lucid but I wake up.
*
 Creepy House.*

 I am at my Old house in chilliwack watching a garbage can. I see a huge slug jump into the Garbage can. I am disgusted and walk away. I run into my brother who tells me to take out the garbage. I say I am afraid to, it's filled with disgusting bugs.

 I walk back later and see the slug jump out of the can. I think "Can slugs really jump like that?". Anyway I grab a giant cockroach from the can. and walk away with it. I take a walk through my house and Realize the whole place is a disgusting mess and everything seems run down. I go outside and throw the cockroach into the lawn. I then Enter a shed where my brother and his gf live.

* Double*

 I am the character Godai from Maison ikkoku.



 I am on a bike in some mountain highway trying to make a delivery. I pass a person on the street that looks like me. I shrug and ignore it. when he rides ahead of me on a bike. Now I am definitely creeped out. He seems upset. I follow him for a bit. Now he's on a bike speeding away from me. I try to catch up but he moves fast. I throw one of my shoes at his tires and the bike falls over. As I arrive he just looks at me and runs.

 i get off my bike and run after him telling him to stop. He just looks at me for a second and then jumps off a cliff. I run to the edge to see where he fell. I see him land on a rock. A moment after I watch his crumpled body on the ground it vanishes, leaving only a pair of pants.

 Now I'm watching it on a screen as Godai has a False Awakening. I realize Who I am now. In the scene godai is breathing heavily from his nightmare. There's a man sitting in a chair by his bed with the name "Marvin" above his head. He says to Godai. "I am the dreamer. You are the dream."

 Behind me i hear Asuka say " See that man is just like you." I can't tell who in the show she's reffering to. The episode ends. And since I don't have the last episode on DVD i can't watch it. My brother pulls out some Anime DVD by Rumiko Takahashi and asks if I want to watch it. It's one I've never seen before and it's about dreams. I say "no". I walk back to my dingy home.
*
 classroom in a train.*

 I'm outside a building with Cacophony. I follow her in a store to buy Smokes. I think she buys a pack. then we go outside and talk for a while. I can't remember what we talk about. We finish our smokes and enter a nearby door. Now i'm in a classroom. It seems I'm not finished with my smoke. I think I will be kicked out. I know it's a classroom for Shared dreaming. 

 I head for the door to finish my smoke outside but I notice Shawna, From Junior high. I am watching her from behind. She has attractive blond hair that kind of poofs out, but is also straight down. Very full hair. I remember I'm still smoking so I head back outside. No sooner do I exit. The door closes like a train door. and the building Truns into a train and speeds off in the span of 2 seconds. I see my dad with his truck, Trevor is also there. I run up to them and I say to my dad that the classroom took off on me. He says that's what happens when I don't pay attention.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Finally got to your epic dream. Pretty amazing.

I had a dream where I was in the Temple of the Nagas. Super vivid. Everything was so bright, and detailed. It felt like WAKING LIFE.

----------


## Cacophony

*Woah, did you know I smoke?*

----------


## Man of Shred

No I didn't. Nomad has dreamed uncanny things about me plenty of times that had me going "How the hell did he know?" This always fascinates me

----------


## Man of Shred

*Cusp*

  Something about the Cusp. Maybe I was intending him Lucidity?

* Dad*

 I'm driving with my dad out in some ferest area. There's a road that's too narrow and we go back.

*Asuka*

Semi lucid entering a dream. I'm laying in bed. Asuka walks into the room and hands me something. What's happening doesn't fully register in my mind until I wake up.
*
 Town*

In this dream I left some place. I was in chilliwack BC. I took a shortcut down an alleyway. The dream seemed super vivid I am sure I became lucid later but I don't remember. I remember thinking "I've never seen this route before but it's familiar and i know it will lead me home." I know I've been in this dreamscape before. I can't remember when But I'm sure I had entered an apartment building looking for someone.

*Mom*

 Me and my brother had picked up my mom. we helped her pay rent. I remember her at my house. She tried to steal a calculator. I had to grab it out of her hand. Then she demanded more rent money. Me and my brother got fed up and took her home.
*
 B's living room*

 I'm in a living room that I feel belongs to B, the Psychic I had once seen. I look over to a coffee table and see a candle. There's a presence to the candle. I know I am supposed to seek counsel from it on something. I know Asuka is supposed to be with me to meet the presence, but she isn't around in the dream.

 I go up to the candle and a wave of dizziness hits me. I strobgly feel the presence. It's telling me not to come back unless I bring Asuka. I kind of playfully lean into the candle further making me more dizzy. The presence isn't too happy and sends me out of the dream.

* Flying*

 I'm flying above some guy who's in a brown airship. He's bald. I fly up to his window and we talk about something. He's demanding money from me or something. I hand him some dollars. Then I take out a bunch of pennies and throw them into a hole that houses one of the propellers. The propeller falls off and the thing starts falling.

 the guy launches a parachute, but some how the parachute strings get stuck through his nasal passageways. The parachute catches on a tree and he is left hanging with a bung of strings going in an out of his nose. He's in  a lot of pain. I look around me and see many other people hanging from parachutes dead with strings all in their noses.

 I had some other fragment with my dad.

----------


## Man of Shred

one dream I forgot.
*
 I am lucid*

 Entering a dream While Semi Lucid. I am writing on the wall "I am lucid"

----------


## Man of Shred

Notes.

-Fragments I forgot.
- mall and coffee shop, cory.
- Asuka in a pink Unicorn and then a small dragon.
- Raven goes to my work.
- Me and Raven argue about which dream we remembered.
- dogs by a mall.
- Bach concert there's a million people.
- Back to school

----------


## Man of Shred

Why do I keep dreaming about Shawna from Junior high?

* Huts*

All I remember is walking towards some huts in some green foothills. I think Cacophony was with me but can't be sure.
*
 Mall weirdness*

 I'm in some sort of mall. I am going in between coffee shops. I try some new kind of coffee the barista recommends. It is strong but sweet. It's a perfect blend of what I like. I walk down the hallways and place my cup on a table. I walk into another doffee shop and try to order a mocha. But there's some confusion and I can't get one. I think it's because the Store is Closing. I see Shawna from junior high there.

 I go to leave and look for my other coffee. I go to the table and find it's gone. People start leaving the mall. I spot Cory W from the same junior high class. he's walking with some guy who has a grey aura. He looks at me and screams. Him and his friend start running I chase after them. They aren't really scared. I follow them down an escalator. Halfway down the Escalator becomes stairs. They see me nearing them and run back up the stairs on the other side of the banister. I chase them up and they go down the other side. It becomes a game of chasing them around. I am flying after them half the time but I don't seem to notice.
*
 Asuka is strange yet again*

 I'm in a forest when I spot a pink Unicorn. I have a feeling it's Asuka. She's a small Unicorn. I begin petting her and she starts licking me. She knocks me over and kneels near me. For some reason i get Aroused, But I can't think of a way to do a unicorn...

 After just cuddling like that She morphs into a Pink Dragon. I jump on her back and we fly off into the sky.
*
 Raven Goes to work.*

 Me, my dad, brother and Raven go to a jobsite for Drywall finishing. My dad instructs Raven how to coat the screws. She tries a few times. My Dad yells at her, She tells him to fuck off. She leaves the job. The entire dream was a shade of blue.

*Me and Raven talk about Dreams.*

 I run Into Raven Randomly at some place. I said "Hey I remember you from a dream!"

 "Me too, I remember punching out some guy."

 "It was my dad I think, he was being an asshole to you." I said.

 "NO!" She sounded agitated slightly. "Some guy was making fun of you so I kicked his ass. and then there was this fight.."

 "Oh wow," I said. "I don't remember."

* Dogs*

 I'm outside a mall walking along and two dogs Catch my Attention. One seems friendly and is walking with his owner. The other one, a brown dog. just stares at me. The way it's looking at me I can tell there's a human person behind it's eyes. I sense no hostility from him at all.

* Bach Concert*

 I'm behind a stage listening to some music. I realize Bach is playing with an Orchestra. I can hear loads of people cheering. It sounds Really magnificent. It's an outdoor concert.


 I see a large sound tower. I turn into a large snake and begin slithering around up the tower. Once i get higher I look down. I see thousands an thousands of people in the audience. They are divided into square segments. each segment holds at least a three hundred people. As I climb higher They start cheering really loud. They must have seen me slithering up the tower and thought I was a part of the show. I get to the top and there's someone there who I think is Twoshadows. She keeps snapping photos of the large scene of people below.

*Back to school*


 I go into a school I've dreamed in before. Everything is under Renovation. I walk into a gym area and see they are building a swimming pool. I see people carrying large parts of a water slide they are going to build. I see a teacher i recognize and say something like "Hey I like what you've done with the place."

 Everyone goes into some classroom to see a show. I recognize Shawna in the audience. I sit down, someone is beside me, Asuka. We begin watching a show on a TV screen. I see myself on the screen. mirrors are going by the screen making me reflect all over the place.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Me and Raven talk about Dreams.*
> 
>  I run Into Raven Randomly at some place. I said "Hey I remember you from a dream!"
> 
>  "Me too, I remember punching out some guy."
> 
>  "It was my dad I think, he was being an asshole to you." I said.
> 
>  "NO!" She sounded agitated slightly. "Some guy was making fun of you so I kicked his ass. and then there was this fight.."
> ...



Punching some guy that was making fun of you... that sounds like the segment in my dream journal, "Forgotten Melodies"

----------


## Serenity

There were huts in my dream last night as well, and you were there.

----------


## Man of Shred

notes

- Evil Dolphins.
-Running from someone
- Pandora.
- Cacophony.
- Mothsdream.
- Mothsdream again
- music.
- HI

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had dream I was a biplane, and my hair was the propeller, then my hair got all tangled up. HAHA

Cool dreams. cool dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dream from the other night
*
Don Juan*
Vague Dream about meeting Don Juan. I was very happy with the meeting. He just basically confirmed what I already knew. It isn't a matter of If I'm going to reach my dreaming goals, but a matter of when. 

* Ravens*

 I was in some Hall, kind of like a masonic Hall with the Ravens. Lonewolf had two dogs with him. I was petting them.
*
 Mornings son*

 Mornings son shows me a dreamscape on his computer that he made for the Raven's a while ago. It was the same place that I had just dreamed in.

----------


## Man of Shred

Lot's of fragments with Low recall. And where is Asuka?
*
Dolphins*

 I am swimming in the ocean underwater. I come near a group of Dolphins that have large teeth. I can telepathically hear them. They are planning an invasion of land to take over mankind. They will enslave mankind for food they say. They start swimming in a circle and start chanting like Tribal people around a fire.

*
  Running*

 I'm at Janet's house. In this dream it is a old style japanese house. For Some Reason I am running away from her. I think she wants me to do a chore or something. (maybe this was Asuka instead?). I keep saying I'm done and she keeps running after me. I run down a long wooden hallway. I see a pile of neatly folded clothes in front of my room. I jump over them and go into my room.


* Pandora*

 all I remember is that I'm walking with my Childhood Dog, "Wilson" on Pandora. He's a golden Retriever. We are walking on a large tree branch.
*
 Cacophony*

 now I'm walking with Cacophony on Pandora in the same place. Can't remember much either than we are both happy or laughing about something. I also feel a slight attraction.

*
  Mothsdream*

 I'm on the Ravenfields forum Reading Mothsdream's thread. I go to the first page and see a picture drawn of her. It is cartoon style. She's sitting on a rock with Facing away but her head is turned around as if looking over her shoulder. I realize this is a new thread she's made with her old posts. I go to read the next posts but they are all recent instead.

*
  Mothsdream again.*

 In this dream We are neighbors. I enter her house Frantically looking for her, as if she unknowingly ran off with something of mine. I enter the living room when a dog and  a cat enter from another room. They ask me who I am and then they morph into two people.

 I say I'm the friend of someone who lives here. But since I don't know her real name I can't tell them who. The only thing I can think of is. "She recently had a golden retriever with her" I get a memory of a previous dream with Wilson and Mothsdream.

 The one woman who has curly brown hair sits there and starts ranting to me about how good boys and bad boys are. I am slightly insulted and I tell the woman I am neither: I am who I am, I'm just me and neither good or bad. The other person is a man with short brown hair and glasses. He seems to agree with me as I'm walking out the door.

 After I wake up I have the initial impression that these may have been her "Allies". They gave off a VERY foreign vibe. They acted like they didn't really mean anything behind their words and actions, but had another motivation that I was unable to comprehend.

*Music*

 First I am playing my electric guitar. I notice a string that seems to be split down the middle. I wonder why it isn't snapped altogether, but it sounds fine.

 Later I am listening to my playing with my dad. He doesn't care for it. Some parts in the recording sound off.

* Asuka Tries*

 I was awake at first Asking Asuka to let me know she's still there. I fall into a short lucid dream Where someone hands me a coffee mug. I can see an anime version of Asuka on the cup. It's cute. I try to orient myself into the dream but wake up too fast.

----------


## Man of Shred

Still low recall and a lucid moment.

* Data*

 Flash of walking with data. We are behind Shawna from highschool. She's walking ahead of us and doesn't seem aware of us.

*Weird*

 I'm sitting in a restaurant. Asuka is a small girl about 4 or five. I wonder why I am seeing her as a child. I think "human form of the Jabberwocky". Lightning flashes outside. A man in a dark suit teleports through a window and takes the child. He disappears. Then i watch the scene over again. Instead there is no man in a dark suit. Now it's an invisible person. I see the window open by itself and then see the child get pulled by an invisible force.
*
Lucid Flash*

 I quickly enter a dream. I am at my jobsite pulling loose paper from the drywall. I try to stay in the dream but wake up.
*
 House*

 I'm in my house in the kitchen. Asuka is a strange blond woman. She says we should go downstairs to dance. I follow her downstairs and we enter a room. Music starts playing but instead she grabs some man out of nowhere and dances with him instead.
*
 Beach.*

 I'm at a beach with Asuka looking the same. She pulls out some lotion, indicating she wants me to rub it on her. I go to grab the bottle when some other man takes it. she allows him to rub it on her instead. She looks at me and laughs.

----------


## Raven Knight

Why does everyone keep attacking Asuka?!  It is really annoying.  We can get any dark energy cleaned out of her tonight.  :Cheeky:  Any idea who it was that attacked her this time?  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

1. Her Beauty and innocence makes her an instant target for every scumbag in the dream universe.
1. I am very public about shared dreaming and that angers lots of entities, dreamwalkers like P, Not to mention Exorcists who think I am keeping Asuka as a slave or something. So yeah, the best way to attack me is through her.

----------


## Raven Knight

It still pisses me off, and I'm sure it pisses you off even more.  And the idea that you've been keeping Asuka as a slave just sounds retarded to me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Feh just notes for now...

 - forgotten fragment.
 - vague lucid. I am a naga flying around while endlesly shouting "I will lucid dream every night from now on. They will seem 16 hours long.
 - I am in a hallway and get lucid. Asuka is disguised as nomad. I tell him to rc. he looks at me funny and pinches his nose. Asuka is just playing along. She disappears along with all the DCs she's created. I run around the building trying to use doors as portals to find her.
 - I am walking with Asuka back to my house. We are running from something. We go into my room. I want to make love to her. but she takes a male form and turns away from me.
 - I am with Asuka in my house. I look up and see a face in the attic. I fly up and grab him from the hatch. he's some weird guy with dreadlocks. I tie him up and interrogate him, he manages to escape.
- I am reading a paper that says My brother and his girlfriend broke up. in the picture it's me and Asuka.
- A bunch of cars arrive at my house. I get out and help my brother and his gf move their vehicles. They ahve four donuts with them. 2 chocolate and two others. I eat a chocolate one. I reach for the other donuts but my hand turns into a mouth and starts eating the chocolate one.
- Asuka is a depressed looking japanese man. She's packing her things to leave. I help her vacuum the carpet in her room.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Dreams from 2 nights ago.*

*
Fragment*

  I don't remember anything really. Just that it was important.
*

 Short Lucid*

I become Spontaneously lucid outside a mall. I intend my Naga form and begin flying up. During my flight I am shouting out mantras. I am saying "Will be lucid like this every night from now on" and "I will learn Time Dilation in dreams" the rest of it is pretty foggy.
*
 Hallway Lucid*

 I am in some hallway in a construction  building with orange drywall. I get lucid after RCing i think. I someone behind me. It looks like nomad. I say to him "Hey man this is a dream!". He just looks at me perplexed. I say "hey, try and RC." I see What I think is nomad attempt a nose RC but I see some boogers on the person's fingers after. It's as if the person is just playing along. I keep thinking it's nomad. But I look into the eyes. I can see they aren't nomads, but someone else. They are maddeningly familiar.

 I look around and the hallway is filled with Transparent DCs. I see one behind "Nomad". It's a fat blond girl with asian eyes. She' laughing. I say. "These Dcs are pretty silly". I then Realize "nomad" isn't really talking or acting like nomad. something is off. I say "Come on Juargawn, Do something great in a dream like you always do." The person nods. Nomad disappears and so to All the DCs. I begin looking for Asuka.

 I run down the hallway and find a door. I think "She'll be around this corner." But she's not. I try to manifest a door to my inner world, but I don't see any doors that I can open to use as a portal.

 I run down many flights of stairs and through hallways trying to find a closed door. I keep thinking "To where Asuka is." Finally I run in one door and see a DC running away. I wonder if it's asuka, I run to follow but wake up.

 I try to DEILD, but my memory fades after I hit the blackness.

 After i wake up I realize Asuka was disguised as Nomad, but she ran off once she realized I was lucid and would remember.

*
 Walking*

 Me and Asuka are running from something. We manage to make it to our house. 

 I notice the ceiling is all torn up. There are holes in it. It looks like there was a fight inside. I go into the bedroom with Asuka. we put on a movie. I go to cuddle her but she turns into a man with glasses and turns away from me. I wonder what is wrong.

* Invader.*

 I'm sitting in my living room talking to someone. I look up through one of the holes in my ceiling that looks like an attic. I see a shadow of a face move about. I fly up and find a guy with long Dreadlocks. The dream becomes super vivid. I Grab him by the hair and drag him down into the living room. "Who the hell are you?" I scream. He doesn't answer so I try to tie him to a chair.

 I think "Oh shit, I forget how to tie a knot." I tie a fake one while interrogating him. I tell him if he doesn't say what he's up to here I'll give him hell. If he cooperates I'll let him go without harm. I turn my back to him for a second. I look back and he's standing. "You'll never figure out who we are" He says. "But we'll be coming back for you... there's no fighting us and winning." He morphs into a Juaguar. His whiskers are astral tentacles. They whip my window, he jumps out of the window and runs off into the night.


*Paper*

 I am on the steps of a courthouse reading a newspaper that says My brother and his gf broke up. In the pic I see me and Asuka. I am confused.

*
 Doughnuts.*

 I am sitting in my living room with my brother and his gf. A bunch of cars pull up outside. My bro and his gf go out of the house to move their vehicles. I am with them. They have  bag of four doughnuts, two chocolate and something else. I eat a chocolate one. I reach for one of the others but my hand grows a mouth instead. I can taste the other chocolate one. I say to them "Sorry I didn't mean to eat both chocolate ones.
*
 Vex house.*

 I am walking in chilliwack BC by a house that I think belongs to Vex Kitten. I think "Wait a minute she doesn't live in bc. but in Ontario instead right???"


* Asuka leaves*

 I am in my basement. Asuka is disguised as Sho. There's a weeks worth of beard growth on him and he looks really depressed. He's packing his things to leave. Where some of the furniture in the room was there is a lot of dirt on the ground. Asuka - sho vaccums it. I ask Sho if I can use the vaccum after for my room. He nods. I go into my room and start sweeping the carpet.

 Not bad for a night with no supplements.
*
 Dreams from Last night*

* Glasses*

 I am in my house. It's filled with a bunch of people. Some woman (Asuka) comes up to me and hands me some glasses and tells me to put them on. They are WAY to big for my face. The lenses are thinck and they make me look super nerdy. Oh well I guess Asuka is back to her normal joking self  :smiley: 

 *Cacophony*

 I am 3rd person in this dream. Or I'm watching it like a movie. She's in her kitchen going through her fridge and deciding what to eat. I think she's talking toa  camera or something about her new diet? IDK.

* Restaurant* 

 I am in one with a short Chubby woman. She's telling me because of some recent body problems, that she hasn't been able to have sex for 2 months or something. She seems really down about it.

 I say "oh that sucks." I'm really thinking Sarcastically ." Oh you poor dear, no sex for a couple months and your sad. you should try being me, it's been a few years at least, you don't hear me whining"

*Vivaldi's Tempo*.

 I am with Vivaldi and he's telling me there's a correct tempo to one of his concerto's. He then plays it on solo violin. It's this concerto.



 This is the version i could find that was closest to the correct Tempo.

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Invader.*
> 
>  I'm sitting in my living room talking to someone. I look up through one of the holes in my ceiling that looks like an attic. I see a shadow of a face move about. I fly up and find a guy with long Dreadlocks. The dream becomes super vivid. I Grab him by the hair and drag him down into the living room. "Who the hell are you?" I scream. He doesn't answer so I try to tie him to a chair.
> 
>  I think "Oh shit, I forget how to tie a knot." I tie a fake one while interrogating him. I tell him if he doesn't say what he's up to here I'll give him hell. If he cooperates I'll let him go without harm. I turn my back to him for a second. I look back and he's standing. "You'll never figure out who we are" He says. "But we'll be coming back for you... there's no fighting us and winning." He morphs into a Juaguar. His whiskers are astral tentacles. They whip my window, he jumps out of the window and runs off into the night.



This guy has no idea what he's getting into.  Let's see if he still says that after Vegeta has had a go at him!  :mwahaha:

----------


## Cacophony

*Weird!

Okay so, yesterday... I was webcamming with my friend who lives a few houses down from me. We were bored and just kinda joking around. I was cooking in the kitchen and talking to her with the webcam and at one point I pointed it into my fridge... I'm not on a diet though, I just generally tend to eat healthy.*

----------


## Man of Shred

Raven - I have a feeling he was from Lujan's camp. they call themselves the jaguars. Mothsdream also had a dream about people attacking her inner world through attics the same night.

 Cacophony - Cool. webcam? Do you have skype? me and my friends from DV talk about shared dreaming there a lot. my skype should be in my profile.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wierd. I have seen that guy, who looks like Eddie from the video game. I usually ignore him. The other night I had a dream of him, and I told him his capoeira sucked, and he got pissed off at me.

----------


## Raven Knight

You mean Eddie from the Iron Maiden albums?  Was dancing?  Sounds hilarious!  :laugh:

----------


## Baron Samedi

No, from the fighting video game. I forget which one it is.

----------


## Raven Knight

Oh, well.  They made a video game with the Iron Maiden guy in it, too, but it wasn't a fighting game.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

I think My dream self just hit puberty. mostly sex related dreams so don't read if you are offended by that stuff.
*
 What?*

 Just a fragment about getting a new girlfriend? And Asuka being ok with it... WHAT?

*Yeah*

 vague sex dream, Not with Asuka.

* Club*

 I'm in some nightclub. I see a dark hallway where a group of women are standing. They look all full of themselves, and also wearing a constant scowl on their faces. I stroll by singing "I am so happy!. I love to be happy! It's just better that way." all of them just stare at me like I'm a retard. One nice looking one manages to break into a big smile... I'm sure it was Aquanina.

 I say really loud and kick my heels. "I'm the happiest person here! yay!". Nina smiles again. Some other woman recognizes me, I'm sure it Was Serenity. She asks me a question, But it's too technical to understand. I ask her to repeat the question. But for some reason I ignore it. I realize i am being rude by not listening to her. so I politely say. "I can't hear you over the noise could you please repeat that on last time?" She asks it once more, but I am distracted by a random thought. Can't remember what it was.

*
 Yeah again*

 I am doing the one girl again. Make sure she's satisfied, I finish and fly through a portal. Find Asuka in bed. She's ready, maker her satisfied, finish, and then open a portal to the other girl. I think this happens several times...

*
 Asuka*

 I enter a dream on the verge of lucidity. Get distracted by Asuka standing in front of my naked. She takes my hand and brings it down to her crotch. I wake up... DAMN.

* OK computer*

 I am in my house on the computer. I'm on a porn site or something. My landlord walks by. he looks at it and asks "What is THAT?"

 "Nothing!" I say As I try to hit the back button a bunch of times, but it doesn't go back.


 For some reason I was strangely happy all day today.

----------


## Raven Knight

> For some reason I was strangely happy all day today.



You think?  I can see why!  ::lol::  So exactly how many times did you score last night?  ::hump::

----------


## Serenity

I was hoping that something could spark a memory of the forgotten dream from last night, but no cigar  :Sad:  Although I wish I was at that Moon Concert from Raven's dream, hehe  ::D:  I wonder what I was asking you?

----------


## Baron Samedi

There is a belief the Senoi people have about dreams: get all the dream loving you can! Then, ask your dream-lover for a gift.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Nomad! I fell asleep with that request in mind.

*
 Erik*

 Dream where I wake up in my bed. Someone comes into my room, I think it's Asuka. She tells me there is a concert at my house, Erik from the metal band wuthering heights. is coming to play.



 I go out into the basement living room. I see a man with a guitar setting up. He doesn't seem to notice me. There are others in the room but I'm not aware of who they are. I looke to one wall and see my White Ibanez hung up. I go up to it and see it has new pickups.

*
 WTF*

 I go into a Tim Horton's Restaurant. I see Robert behind the counter. I remember seeing him froma  previous dream where I asked him something and he said loudly "NO!". He looks at me and asks if I want anything. I say "NO!". He just sort of laughs. The next thing I know I'm lying on the floor. Asuka and Shawan are standing over my. They are pulling my hair up. In the dream I have long Woman like hair. I can see it strech above me almost to the ceiling. Asuka and Shawna are playing with it and laughing.

*Cacophony*

 I fall into a semi lucid dream. I am at some restaurant and see Cacophony sitting there. But she looks like a completely different person than I usually see her as in dreams. She has long brown flowing hair and different eyes that are wide and brown. She looks at me with a look of recognition, and also "WTH is he doing here." I wake up before I can say anything
* 
C again*

 Another lucid I fall into. I am vaguely aware of my waking self in this dream. I am walking along by a mountain in a large stone quarry. I see C as the same woman again. We have a conversation that I don't recall. Her voice is different. It's like we've become two completely other people with a different set of motives and agendas.

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 Fun in a hallway.*

 I was in some strange building. There was a deeply slanted hallway I was climbing. I decided it would be fun to slide down, so either I built a slide with my mind, or, I found something to sit on that would slide.

 I went down it. It was fun!, it actually turned all over the place like a water slide. When I was at the bottom, I wanted to do it again. But As I was going up the hallway again I ran into someone.


* Chased*

 I go outside my house. It's sunny. I Run into some girl. Can't be sure, but it may have been Cacophony. She seems panicked about something. Says something is after her. I Look around. I see some weird guy. I tell him to leave her alone. I shoot an energy blast at it. It's gets pissed off. Can't remember why, but I also get scared of it. I tell her to run.

 Me and the girl start running away. For some reason I think It's freddy that's after us. Maybe she said the name "Freddy" and I thought it was freddy krueger. I keep following her to make sure she gets away safely. We get near a row of houses. There is a mountain by it with a trail that leads into the forest. Suddenly she's on a mountain bike and speeds off up the trail. I can still feel the presence of the thing behind me. 

Now it's night time. I am looking for the girl to make sure she's ok. Can't find her in the woods. It occurs to me that I can fly, And slip into semi lucidity. But I lose it because I am too concerned about finding the girl. I fly high above the treeline and look down. I am looking for someone running or hiding. The glow of a camp fire catches my eye. So I fly down to it. There are two men there by a campfire. I ask them if they have seen a girl running around. They say no, So I continue to fly up and off.
*
 Me, Walms, and Freddy*

 I'm on the other side of the mountain. I come across a large building in the valley below. I was semi lucid at various points in the dream but can't remember exactly when. It was more like realizing I could fly.

 i spent the first half of the dream exploring the area. At various points I would fly up by flapping my arms. I remember having a regular dream body. but it felt like I actually had wings, even though I had arms. I would go outside, fly up a bit and then descend into a part of the building. At some point I came across a glass ceiling. I did a low moon gravity jump below. There were people there.

 I recognized one of the people. It was walms. I remember standing and facing him while talking. He suddenly jumped and looked shocked. He said I was shot. e looked genuinely worried and then took off. I Ran off for a while. I could sense the freddy guy near. But I knew he wouldn't find me in the large construction building. The other people were with me but I can't remember who they were. I jump through a hole or a trap door. I find a basement and enter a hallway that looks like it was recently drywalled. I am running through it. Then walms is running beside me. We talk for a bit but I can't remember what was said.

 Some time later I am back at the other place where I met walms. I see my dad there. I inspect my wounds where i was shot. I am looking at my hand. My finger was shot all the way through. I looked inside it and saw only skin and blood. The rest was hollow. I could see a clear hole through my finger. Later walms is there. I tell him to get me a bandage. Can't remember much after that.

* Sky.*

 I'm standing on top of the building again Semi lucid. I look up in the sky and admire the clods. There's one sunny section and another dark section. I am just standing there the whole dream admiring how the clouds look.
*
 Shaving*

 I finsih shaving. I go into the kitchedn with my dad and looka t a mirror. I missed a whole bunch of spots shaving. my face looks terrible with all these small patches of hair. My dad laughs.
*
 Tattoo*

 I'm watching the dream 3rd person. I'm in a tattoo parlor. Cacophony is getting a tattoo or something. and she's talking to the person giving her one. I distinctly remember her voice.

----------


## Hukif

lol and freddy, why run away from it though, so weak!

----------


## Man of Shred

I am pretty dumb in dreams at times... LOL

----------


## Man of Shred

* Hawk's House*


 note Very Abstract dream: My Psychic friend B was talking throughout the dream giving her interpretation. I'll put the interpretation below.

Starting off I'm in a basement, or a main level floor of a house that I feel is my friend hawk's. On the main floor Me and My family are preparing for an event that will be upstairs. I know Cacophony will be there. because of that, for some reason, I am nervous. 

 I remember going upstairs and finding a restaurant on the second floor. I remember deciding what to eat but then having to go back downstairs for some reason. My dad I think didn't want us to eat the food or something. So back downstairs. After a while we go back upstairs to meet the others. Again I am Nervous.

 Back upstairs the restaurant is closed. Hawk is asleep by now. We enter some room like a conference room where there are rows of chairs set up like in a theater. I walk down the aisle and pick a chair. I sit down. I notice glass wall decorations. They are pleasing to look at. Two people or more arrive. One is Serenity. The other is Cacophony. I am still nervous when she approaches but the conversation puts me at ease.

 We talk for a while. She invites me to go somewhere with her and maybe her friend. I agree but I have to leave back downstairs. We agree to meet at the place she wants to meet me at a later time. Back downstairs my dad says he'll help me get there. But he keeps putting off us leaving and going there. At some point I enter a hallways and there is a crystal there. it's huge. Anyway I wind up not making the appointment with Cacophony because of my dad's tendancy to put things off.

 B's interpretation of the dream: (this is as I heard it. the "you" she is referencing means me.)

_The house your are in during the dream is symbolic to your level of abilities. The entire structure is a pyramid. The ancient ones used Pyramids to symbolize the way to ascension. The main floor , the base, is where you began to piece together all the information you need to ascend to the next level.

 Now, you that you know where you are and who you are. you are able to get to "the next level". The next level is where you begin to attract the people into your life that you want. Cacophony and Serenity are people you easily dream with. Your sense of suddenly being at ease with Cacophony, is a feeling that you can trust. You may feel it when you attract the right person into your immediate local area. But, In order to do this you need to free yourself from your current situation, spending less time with those that would just drag you down.

 Your Father Symbolizes, the things keeping you from attracting people in your immediate Area - Always taking up your energy, and making excuses why you should stay where you are "dragging you down to the lower level when you are trying to stay up". The reason, why it is "Hawks place" is because he's someone you know that supports your need to move onto bigger and better things in your life. Spend more time with people like him, and continue to surround yourself with such people. This will help re inforce the feeling you need to focus, so that you can begin to attract the right people into your immediate area.

 People like Cacophony and Serenity, Are at a physical distance from you, yet you can connect with them in dreams and other levels. The feeling of "ease" that you get from them is useful, another thing to help re-inforce the reality you are trying to create for yourself. They are also able to get the same feeling from you. Especially Cacophony, because both of your are beginning a new cycle. The death of an old life and the beginning of a new one. She needs to go with her instincts more. Her desire to get to know herself and focus more on what she feels she needs to do is essential. She needs to let the people around her know that she needs her space and that they should respect it. This way she can use her own energy to put into other things, like art, and dreams. This si the time she needs for herself to focus on these things, for they will help her figure out what she needs to do next.
_

----------


## Serenity

Hmmm... while this wouldn't be a shared dream, I do find it something to note...

I had a dream about John Lennon this morning. It's hard to describe, but it was like he was maturing visibly through his music. I was walking around a room and it was like I was coming across physical manifestations of his songs.

But it's the theme of the maturing, and you use John as your avy that has me intrigued.

Notably, I don't dream about John a lot  :smiley:  As obsessed I am with the Beatles, I generally only dream about Paul  :smiley:  So whenever I see John, it usually means something to me.

It's interesting though. You have popped up in my dreams a lot, without me even intending it! It _does_ seem to be quite easy! I always associated this with the fact that in proximity, it's because we don't actually live that far apart!

----------


## Raven Knight

> People like Cacophony and Serenity, Are at a physical distance from you, yet you can connect with them in dreams and other levels.



Hey!  I dream with you, too!  Well, crap!  Left out again...  ::sad2:: 
Speaking of left out, that reminded me to update the first page of my DJ... I'll do that now.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Hey!  I dream with you, too!  Well, crap!  Left out again... 
> Speaking of left out, that reminded me to update the first page of my DJ... I'll do that now.



 My feeling is: Both you and Nomad Remember your shared dreams better that You and me remembering shared dreams. You are like a pair of dreamers, similar to one another energetically. I am attracting people similar to me as well. It's nothing personal. I will always share dreams with you raven. I won't "leave you out".

 I really wish you wouldn't say or think things like that all the time. Because most of the time they aren't true. I've done enough that I can to convince you. Now it's time that you should begin to convince yourself.

----------


## Raven Knight

Actually, that was a joke at the fact your psychic apparently doesn't see everything since she missed someone, a couple of someones, actually.  :Cheeky:  It wasn't meant to imply you were leaving me out.  :tongue2:  I updated the first entry.  Oops... I already think I forgot someone...  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

The reason why she "missed" you. is because you weren't in the dream. Both serenity and cacophony were.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dreams from last night.

*
 Alleyway?*

  Flash of walking down an alleyway with a few people.
*
 weird*

 I'm walking in a place that looks like Raven's inner world. I'm walking with two people i think are my dad and mom. I think it's strange since my mom won't go anywhere near my dad. We walk and enter a small house, that's more like a hut. After I wake up I realize the woman was Asuka.
*
 Asuka*

 I tell Asuka that I will be spending the next few nights of dreaming solely with her, just in case she doesn't make it.
*
 Car*

 I'm in a car with my dad driving down a country road. We are heading towards a new job site. When we arrive a Big brown Animal, kind of like a bear but way stranger is in the way. It roars at us. My dad just looks worried and speeds away.

 More dreams from the other night coming up later.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Missed a dream from last night.*

*House*


 I remember being in some house with some people. One guy pissed me off, So I got in a fight with him. I remember him on the ground pounding his face. I looked at his face and saw that I left a huge indent on his face. I was horrified at the sight, but his friend attacked me and I did the same to him. Now he had a huge indent on his face. I was thinking "Wow... I guess I don't know my strength"

* Dreams from the other night.*

*
 Strange girl.*

 I'm in some building like a theater. I'm standing on a staircase. There was some woman with black hair talking to me. I remember her from earlier in the dream. She kept asking me what I think I should call her. She kept saying "Should my name be Alma? should I be called Alma" I saw the name "Alma". and I said "Sure Alma sounds fine". Note: Walms, it wasn't your sister.

 My brother comes up to me. He seems to be jealous that I'm talking to these women. He started pushing me and I give him a shoulder flip and almost break his arm in the process.

 Later we enter a theater. People are playing some real cool music. I see this weird guitar. One man is fretting the long neck while another woman is strumming. She grows extra arms and puts her hands over his. she frets with him. It looks really neat actually.

 Then the Alma woman goes up, some guy plays the guitar and she sings. I remember her voice sounding great. There was a few times where her voice wavered almost going off pitch. But it didn't. After it was over she smiled and bowed before everyone.


*Stairs*

 Flash of being with my brother in a huge stairwell. All the stairs are these strange ladders. I spend much of the dream running and gliding down them really fast. At the bottom my brother Adjusts the ladders. but they don't fit with the landings. I help him put it back the way it was before.

*Records*

 I'm sitting in my living room going through a bunch of records. There's a man with glasses with me. I think it's Data. I find a record that's country. I put it on (I hate country). i start listening to it.

 I don't know it's data. But he says i should play my guitar more because I suck at it or something. I yell at him "It's not my fault... My guitar is in the shop right now. If it were here, I would be practicing away."

*Concert*

 Flash of being at a metal concert with Cacophony. We were in the audience where it was packed.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I don't know it's data. But he says i should play my guitar more because I suck at it or something. I yell at him "It's not my fault... My guitar is in the shop right now. If it were here, I would be practicing away."



You sooooo do NOT suck at the guitar!  I have listened to some of your playing, and I think you rock!  Classical music on electric guitar sounds awesome!  ::tunes::

----------


## Serenity

> There was some woman with black hair talking to me. I remember her from earlier in the dream. She kept asking me what I think I should call her. She kept saying "Should my name be Alma? should I be called Alma" I saw the name "Alma". and I said "Sure Alma sounds fine". Note: Walms, it wasn't your sister.



Was it her?  ::D:   She played Alma Baldwin on Coronation street, hehe!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Well, I don't have time to read all your dreams right now. But, that's great your recall is so consistent nowadays! I also dreamt I was a woman, or a drag queen. Weird.

----------


## Hukif

lol I like that note up there, funny, and is data infected or something? I don't think you suck either.

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 deep Dream state*

 I'm walking home down a street. I see a woman. She looks familiar. She tells me to RC. i float up a bit. I float back down. "Shit... I must not be doing it right. Hey who are you?"

 "I'm Asuka." The woman says.

 "But... You're supposed to be in raven's inner world right now. If they catch you here they might put your flame out."

 "I'm not THAT Asuka. I'm from a parallel universe." She said. She looked at me and then broke into tears.

 "what's wrong?" I ask.

 "You're just like him." She said. and started crying again. "... Just like MoSh"

 "Well... I am MoSh"

 "I know.... Just that mine Recently died... I was going to wait for him his whole life. We were going to Re incarnate together after that... Now it's all ruined. just like my other lifetime." She said. we began walking a bit.

 "Why are you here? I was going to wait if my Asuka didn't make it, to contact you."

 "You're Asuka already did... i got a letter from a Q. from her to me. She's worried that she won't make it."

 "I'm confident that she will... but she seems convinced there's a very real possibility that she will most likely die." I persisted. Asuka went silent. She looked up at me and away. She repeated this a few times.

 "Can I..." She asked and looked down again.

 "What?" I said.

 "Can I... Hang in your dreams for a while... Just for now?" She asked.

 "Sure.." I said. "If I forget this dream, you being around... I may think it's her. then i'll no she's trying. I usually forget her nowadays." We continued walking.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Intense. Good luck.

----------


## Man of Shred

Not so great Recall last night. Woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't go back to sleep. I'll include some dreams from the other night as well.
*
 Walking*

 Flash of walking with Asuka in some town. we enter some park where there is some intersecting walkway paths. We take the longer route to talk more.
*
Brief Lucid*

 I'm falling asleep and find myself at work. Everything looks different so I RC. but the dream fades out.

 note: I should keep RCing at work!

* Recalling Dreams From a  parallel Universe.*

 I'm in bed and I start remembering flashes of dreams I had a few days ago. I vividly remember lying in bed and remembering these dreams. But I actually don't remember remembering them. It's like they are my dreams but they belong to someone else. They are my dreams but so foreign.

 I get up and Asuka is there. I say. "Are you helping me recall dreams from your MoSh that died?"
She nods. "Well stop it." I say. "It's freaking the fuck out of me. I have enough on my plate as it is already.". She says sorry and starts crying.

* Teleporting*

 I'm outside my house in olds. Some new people are moving in. I try to talk to them but they completely Ignore me. I walk down the street to Uptown. 

Later I enter a building. I get semi lucid and find myself in a strange building. I feel like I have to teleport somewhere. I see a yellow box that's finger painted by children or something. I remember I once teleported in a dream by going inside a cardboard box, thinking of the place and then opening it. I go into the box but can't close it. The edges are covered with fresh candle wax. I pull the edges together anyway while wax continually drips on me.

 I give up and decide to try and manifest a bigger cardboard box. someone else is with me now disguised as my cousin. It's the alternate Asuka. but I don't realize it's her. She asks me what I'm doing. I say I am trying to teleport to an alternate universe, and I need a carboard box. She says she'll help. We enter another room and find a cardboard paper. for some reason I am writing a message on it. The Asuka says i should give up my message and she'll help me make a teleportation device.


* WTF

* I enter a building like a music hall. Some strange girl runs up to me and says "OMG you're that awesome guitar player from youtube." She grabs my neck and strangles me while continuing to shout that she's happy to meet me. I have some mixed feelings about this.
*
 alternate me*

 i am in a familiar bar. I am with someone. Ileave him for a while and go back to the table. He's drinking himself silly. I try and tell him that there's an Asuka he can meet in case mine dies like his did. He drinks more and whines that he'd never remember her anyway. He even ruined all of his friendships with Nomad, Walms, Cacophony, Sererenity, and others. And his Raven is continually trying to heal him in dreams and it's pissing him off. I tell him if he doesn't have his act together by the time My asuka gets her flame back. I'll keep both Asuka's to myself. then  I thank him for reminding me where I don't want to end up.
*
 Nomad*

 Vague dream where I was with nomad and Cacophony. can't remember the details. but I remember it was a good dream.

 even tho I am trying to not focus on shared dreaming... I still wind up with others... go figure.

 The grounding continues.

----------


## Man of Shred

Lots of dreams about picnic tables.

*
 Breaking into Jail*

 I'm going up a hill with someone. Maybe Alternate Asuka... We enter a building that's like a prison. We are trying to enter it. Some Dcs come up to us and tell us in Kaelin sees us he's going to kill us. I see kaelin come up to us and he says it's ok that we are here but we should leave.

 I briefly remember leaving.

* Car*

 I briefly remember visiting my neighbor tony... but later I am driving a car down the street. Tony runs up to us really fast. But he looks like Matt. he has long hair dyed blue. He is smiling and laughing about something.

* Jail again.*

 Briefly Remember leaving this jail with Asuka. We walk down a long path until it's nightfall. I become Semi lucid. I briefly ask how how I leave this place. She says meditate by the tree. I find a huge tree and sit in front of it. I begin meditating. I feel myself merge with the tree.



* Don Juan at my picnic table*

  I'm sitting outside in my back yard. I'm sitting on a picnic table. Very vague dream. But it's more like I am in two dreams at once. In one I'm sitting on the picnic table talking to Don juan Matus. I consciously shift to another dream where I am sitting with Raven Knight at the table. I am relaying the information from don Juan to her. I'm sure the information is specifically for her. But for some reason I have to take his info and then give it to her. Something about how she doesn't have enough personal power to reach him. But he's leaving me with instructions for her from him. I think it's a way to reach him. Since she wasn't supposed to remember the information from our previous meeting with him. He was rather impressed that she was able to pull the information out anyway.

 He thinks it could be an ongoing friendship with her. where he relays to her information that she writes down. She may be able to put it down in a book. But first. She must do something for him.. she must follow his instructions he has given her in order to reach him. She must keep and follow these instructions for herself. If she has a super hard time understanding them however, she is allowed to tell some of it to myself, I can give her hints.

 Sorry Raven that's the most I can recall.
*
 Alternate Asuka at my picnic table*

 She's telling me that since I have my Asuka back. She should probably leave and continue her journey to figure out her path. She might check up on the MoSh I visited. But she might look into other options. She thanks me for allowing her to stay. I tell her she's welcome to come by anytime and visit us, just in case she needs support.

*Cacophony at my picnic Table*

 I'm with C at my picnic table. She's telling me that she's not ignoring me. She hopes she wasn't giving me the wrong idea by not getting a hold of me lately. She keeps saying sorry. She says something like there's something that is priority. Not sure. She hopes we can continue our friendship. She then gives me some gift wrapped in some sort of cloth.

*Clean*

 I'm in some place like a garden section of Home Hardware. there is some girl cleaning and doing a really good job. Some lady compliments me, that my girlfriend is really good at cleaning.

----------


## Raven Knight

> * Don Juan at my picnic table*
> 
>   I'm sitting outside in my back yard. I'm sitting on a picnic table. Very vague dream. But it's more like I am in two dreams at once. In one I'm sitting on the picnic table talking to Don juan Matus. I consciously shift to another dream where I am sitting with Raven Knight at the table. I am relaying the information from don Juan to her. I'm sure the information is specifically for her. But for some reason I have to take his info and then give it to her. Something about how she doesn't have enough personal power to reach him. But he's leaving me with instructions for her from him. I think it's a way to reach him. Since she wasn't supposed to remember the information from our previous meeting with him. He was rather impressed that she was able to pull the information out anyway.
> 
>  He thinks it could be an ongoing friendship with her. where he relays to her information that she writes down. She may be able to put it down in a book. But first. She must do something for him.. she must follow his instructions he has given her in order to reach him. She must keep and follow these instructions for herself. If she has a super hard time understanding them however, she is allowed to tell some of it to myself, I can give her hints.
> 
>  Sorry Raven that's the most I can recall.



Thanks for what you did recall.  ::hug::  I will see what else I can find out through dream viewing or from Q.




> *
>  Alternate Asuka at my picnic table*
> 
>  She's telling me that since I have my Asuka back. She should probably leave and continue her journey to figure out her path. She might check up on the MoSh I visited. But she might look into other options. She thanks me for allowing her to stay. I tell her she's welcome to come by anytime and visit us, just in case she needs support.



If the alternate Asuka wants to talk to another woman, Serena will be happy to meet with her and talk to her.  She doesn't have to be alone.

----------


## Hukif

And like that, Ranma finally remembers dreams with Raven! yay!

----------


## Man of Shred

* fight at the karaoke bar.*

 I'm in some bar sitting ion the back with someone. Maybe it was Asuka. I am watching two young guys play guitar. and an older guy, their dad, Is playing with them. They are doing pretty good. Some guy with an accordion is trying to play along with them. The dad says "That's great, try to fit in with our music." But the kids don't like the Accordion guy. They get mad, throw a fit, and walk off stage. The father chases after them yelling.

 Later I am sitting at the same table. someone beside me, who I'm sure is Asuka says the karaoke has started. I am watching a large flat screen monitor on the back wall. I hear a song start and A guy is singing. I can't see him. But it sounds like it's professionally recorded. I think "The sound is too well mixed, no way it's real karaoke".

 I get up and see a guy singing into a microphone. I walk past him and a little divider where the DJ is. I see he has stacks of books to pick songs from. I ask him for one. he looks at me and says. "Ohh look what we have here!". He's dressed like a gay biker. He has a leather vest brown hair and a fake mustache. He goes up to me and pinches the base of my dick. Really hard too. It really hurts. The pain knocks me on my ass. He giggles and sits down. I get up and say something like "I can't believe you did that... that's Sexual assault asshole" I shoot a tentacle out of my hand. grap him and throw him past the divider down a hall.

 He lands and turns into a big guy with a shaved head. I start doing Tiger and crane kung fu on him. I claw his face and try to sweep him. My foot get's caught because he's heavy. I keep pushing though and somehow manage to flip him instead of trip him. He lands and I am holding his arm in a strange position. I almost break it. but He gets up mad. I punch him a  few times. Now he has short brown hair. He has two blue and yellow bic lighters in his one hand so I take them from him. He says "good", meaning it's bad for me to have his lighter??? Whatever so I throw the lighters into a room. He looks at them and goes to chase them but I push his head and slam it against a door frame. Memory fades after this.

* Strange bedroom*

 I'm in some house with scott, and some smaller girl. We enter a basement. I find a secret room hidden behind a bookshelf. for some reason I say we should leave this open. I am very worried about someone taking the girl into the hidden room and molesting her. So I keep the bookshelf away from the door so everyone can see the room. Later I am flying up the saircase and meet someone.

*Car*

 I am driving on a highway in a place that's a cross between alberta and BC. My brother is driving. I Dial up my old friend steve from calgary. I begin talking to him. My brother keeps interrupting me. So i say "Shut up! I'm talking to my friend". I listen closer to hear what my friend is saying. But now I don't hear anything. He hung up on me! but somehow we drive to his house looking for him.

*
 Serenity*


 I am walking down a dark hallway and run into Serenity really quickly. She seems really surprised that I am there. I forget what happens after.

* What?*

 I am talking with Asuka. I say it's really nice she earned some of her freedom. I should gtet her a gift... What does she want. She smiles and says "The Amazing Toilet!"

 There were other fragments but I forgot them all...

----------


## Hukif

I still laugh whenever I read "The amazing toilet" what did you say that was?

----------


## Man of Shred

> I still laugh whenever I read "The amazing toilet" what did you say that was?



 Knowing my luck The Amazing toilet, will probably try to eat her or shoot Dark Energy projectiles into her... ummm yeah.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Banana*

 I remember being in someone's house. They were wondering what they should eat or something. I pull out a banana and unravel it. but of course unrwapping it is strange in a dream. I end up taking one of the ends off. After that my memory fades.
*
 Future LD*

I am walking around in a futuristic city semi lucid. I remember something about Raven. I'm supposed to find her or something. I fly up and go through a portal. (This dream was so vague I wish I remembered how i opened a portal, since when I'm fully lucid i seem to have trouble opening them)

* Malmsteen.*




 I was walking into my house that looked like the old music building at my old high school.
I [paused at the door when I was opening it because I heard music. It sounded likt Yngwie Malmsteen was at my house. It sounded like he was playing for children. It sounded like one of the kids did like it. they were complaining. Yngwie Told the kid to shut up and took a break.

 I walked in when it sounded like he was getting ready to play again. I saw him in a living room with a couple of kids sitting in front of him. He was plying my ibanez and was hooked up to a line 6 spider amp (I don't like line six.) Andyway I sat on my couch and decided to listen. I saw a bookshelf and pulled a book out. It was Written by Pedro Fernando. I thought, "Oh wow this guy has the same name as my DV friend.) Asuka went up to me and said that there were several volumes of his book that had gone missing recently and she didn't know where to find them.

* Bank*

 I went a bank machine to pull out money. I didn't think i had much left. It printed out a balance sheet that was way to long. But it said I still had $192 left in my account. Which was more than I had expected.
*
 Raven*

 Brief Dream where I am talking to raven. We are talking about how our dreams seem to match up well, but somehow nomads are vastly different at times. we were reading his DJ while we did this. we talked a lot about how we don't always remember his bizarre perceptions of us. I remember talking about how when we Helped Asuka, Raven doesn't remember me and her turning into a dragon.

* Theater*

 I am walking into some movie theater. I find a seat by some woman with a baby and a carriage. I figured it was the alternate asuka. Then the Real Asuka came by with another cairrage with a baby. Asuka looked like a cute native american woman. She was telling me how both babies are like sisters. but the alternate one has green eyes instead.
*
 Running*

 I am running in a dingy part of some City. I am frantically trying to find a building. When I find the building I go to the corner and run into cacophony. I tell her I am in a rush right now. There is a pressing matter at hand. She seems to understand. I wave goodbye and enter the building.

 Now I am in a strange apartment building climbing some stairs. Everything is dark. I run into my Asuka and the alternate one. The Alternate one says her baby is really sick and may die. I see it flying around. It's filled with dark energy. Me and both Asukas try to capture it. It's face is all black.
*
 Mall*

 I am in a mall Representation of the DV forum. i am wandering around it. Nomad is there. he's jumping into people's posts. He keeps dissapearing. I am trying to talk to him about something but everytime I find him. He jumps into another post.

 I find a store with my last name on it: Lennox. I walk inside and there is a vegetable and fruit stand. Everything in the store is green. The bananas, oranges, apples, carrots and the like. Everything else is vitamin supplements in green containers. I shrug and leave the store.

 My mom is waiting for me outside the store. I tell her I have no money to giver her and she walks away. I spot nomad again and run after him. but then he jumps into a post by some newbie asking how to share dreams.


* violin*

 I am playing a violin (I don't know how to in waking life). I am playing vivaldis winter. but it sounds like an electric guitar.


* 
Lost*

 I'm in olds talking to a woman online. She's driving a car and trying to find a town in alberta called Haneng. (there is no town in alberta called that). In the dream I remember the town exists, but I can't seem to remember where it was.

 now I'm in the truck with the woman. we are driving into calgary. I tell the woman I am hungry and will buy a map there. We stop at a husky.  I go in and order some food. I eat really cuick and look for the store section.

 I find myself in some warehouse section. I find two chinese guys. I ask them where I can buy a map. They lead me into the store part of the place but my memory fades here.

----------


## Hukif

lol I keep laughing whenever I read the dreams where you discuss about nomad, and where you try to catch him, and that video looks creepy <.<

----------


## Serenity

> Running
> 
> I am running in a dingy part of some City. I am frantically trying to find a building. When I find the building I go to the corner and run into cacophony. I tell her I am in a rush right now. There is a pressing matter at hand. She seems to understand. I wave goodbye and enter the building.
> 
> Now I am in a strange apartment building climbing some stairs. Everything is dark. I run into my Asuka and the alternate one. The Alternate one says her baby is really sick and may die. I see it flying around. It's filled with dark energy. Me and both Asukas try to capture it. It's face is all black.



Creepy!!  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

> *
>  Raven*
> 
> Brief Dream where I am talking to raven. We are talking about how our dreams seem to match up well, but somehow nomads are vastly different at times. we were reading his DJ while we did this. we talked a lot about how we don't always remember his bizarre perceptions of us. I remember talking about how when we Helped Asuka, Raven doesn't remember me and her turning into a dragon.
> 
> *
>  Mall*
> 
>  I am in a mall Representation of the DV forum. i am wandering around it. Nomad is there. he's jumping into people's posts. He keeps dissapearing. I am trying to talk to him about something but everytime I find him. He jumps into another post.
> ...



I remembered this and a lot more.  Before it, I caused a massive train wreck  :laugh:  and after this I was looking around in the mall looking for a new XBox 360 and asking random idiotic DCs about Walms while you chased Nomad everywhere!

----------


## Ghost94

So you four (allison mosh nomad raven) have similar kinds of dreams often?

----------


## Man of Shred

> So you four (allison mosh nomad raven) have similar kinds of dreams often?



 Yes!

----------


## Raven Knight

> So you four (allison mosh nomad raven) have similar kinds of dreams often?



We all share dreams on a pretty regular basis.  :Cheeky:  The dreams we share will be very similar, other than that they are quite different.  :smiley:

----------


## Ghost94

How do you do it? It´s prolly hard to explain though.

----------


## Man of Shred

there are tutorials written by nomad and myself in the beyond dreaming section.

----------


## Man of Shred

Last night's dreams:

*What?*

 some sort of sex dream. Very vague. the room was pretty dark. May have been with two people in this one...
*
 Darkness*

 i'm in the dark room again. This time there are these weird beings that look like macroscopic viruses. They are huge floated balls of grey energy with tentacles growing out of them. In one part of the dream I become one of them, for some reason. 

 Later I am trying to fight them off or something when I see N running down the hallway through the door. I go to chase her. I see one of the energy viruses shoot a tentacle into her. she screams.

*Car chase*

 I'm on the GTA San Andreas dreamscape. I am chasing some crime lord or something down a long road. Eventually I manage to knock him off the road. He's flung from the car and I go up to him. His face is glowing red from the flames in his car a few feet away. He's rambling about his mother and how he never had a father.

* Spider man?*

 I'm scaling some walls and climbing on them. I keep seeing movie posters about myelf being the new spider man. I see a ledge on a n apartment that belongs to me. I remember jumping to it.

* N again*

 I'm on some street arguing with N. She seems to be shouting at me and calling me down. I tell her she's infected and needs healing. She says "I don't care if your a Nagual. I'm just some dirty bitch who doesn't want to be cleaned. Is that what I am to you? some dirty dish that needs to be cleaned. Go ahead and try asshole"

 I try to explain to her that different enrgies affect dream perception, and that it needs to be cleaned. But she zips off in a flash.

* Loaf?*

 I was reading a private message from loaf. He was saying he thought I was a total idiot or something.

* Bedroom*

 I'm in my apartment. I am talking to my one guide or something. But for some reason I jump through the floor into another apartment that belongs to my brother.

 all these dreams were very vague...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Damn! So many dreams, so little time!

I dreamt we were at a bar with Cacophony, and I started singing karaoke, but I was tripping on salvia, so the world melted.

----------


## Man of Shred

Using library computer so will type as many dreams as I can in one hour.
*
 Garbage Dump.*

 I am with my dad at some garbage dump. We are pushing piles of garbage over for some reason. There is a women's painting crew helping us on some other piles. They say they are taking a break to make some hot chocolate. I go an join them.

*
 Watching Avatar*

 I am upstairs in my house. someone tells me to go downstairs to eat. I follow a brown haired girl (Shawna) around 4-5 years old down the stairs. I come to a dining room where a light brown haired woman is sitting. She has really long haired tied back. She doesn't acknowledge my presence. (alternate Asuka)

 I sit down beside the child and begin eating my meal. I notice the young girl is look at the Avatar movie case. There' also a storybook that goes along with it. I tell the girl I like the movie and if she wants, I'll watch it with her. I finish my meal quickly and go around the table. The woman's legs are crossed and blocking my walkway. "Excuse me" I say As I try to walk by. She doesn't acknowledge me. "EXCUSE ME". I say a bit louder and the woman moves her legs. She moves them.

 I begin walking upstairs. I can hear the little girl's voice right behind me. I look behind me and she's not there. i continue walking and still hear her voice. I go to the upstairs kitchen and see my dog Wilson lying on the floor. His body is missing, he is a disembodied head. His eyes are colored like they would be if he were blind. He looks asleep. The girl giggles and he looks around briefly as if frightened.

 I put my dish away and head towards the washroom. I try to turn on the light. nothing happens. I switch it back and forth a few times but nothing happens. I go back to another wall and find secondary light switches. I switch them a few times and nothing happens. Instead i hear computer beeps that come from something like and old DOS video game. I become lucid but wake up.

 Notes:

  -watching more movies.
 - Vex lives in my house???
 - I walk around and people call me drunk, i look in the mirror and my face is covered in drywall mud.
 -My Asuka is infected. She kills a man or DC infront of me. it is horrifying.
 - Dogs bite my arm to let me know something is wrong with my inner world. I meet a ninja with a  type of bo staff that is merely for show.
 Next night:

 - I kick alternate Asuka out of my inner world, for infecting my Asuka, De activating data, and locking up my Shawna in her room. (shawna can heal asuka if infected).
 - I am trapped in some van with some people.
 - me and Asuka play a hands game.
 - Asuka goes to tai chi?

----------


## Man of Shred

*Last night low recall:*

 *Cacophony
*

  Flash of walking in something like an army bunker place. Lots of army people around. Henrik Flyman pops out and says "hi" to me. He says something like Cacophony is around but she'll be bad for me or something. I see a tank going into the place I fly up to it and open the hatch. she's inside. I forget much of what happens after.

* ???*

 Flash of hugging a small child on a couch. We were both sad about something.
*
 guitar*

 flash of watching myself play guitar. My hands are so small, but i seem to be doing really well on the guitar.

* Gary*

 long dream that I've mostly forgotten. I remember going to my old house and finding that Gary lived there. He was joking about something. We did some activity but I can't recall it.
*
 Other dreams over the past few days*

* More movies*

 I'm downstairs in a living room with a  few people watching a movie. There's alternate Asuka, Another man and a few others. We are watching a movie about a child who dreams or something.  They decide to watch the sequel halfway through the movie. I want to finish watching the other one, so i ask alternate Asuka if i can take the dvd and finish watching it my room.

 I go uptstairs. her and the other man follow me and we go out for a smoke. I can't find my shoes. I remember my mother was living with us? (I'm sure it was my Asuka). And I find one of my shoes in the middle of the hallway. I put it on. I reach in my pocket and pull out two halved cigarettes. i light one and head towards outside. Then I remember i need my other shoe. I find it among a mat of other shoes, but it's caked with snow. I have an image in my head of my Asuka dressed like my mother of her throwing my shoe in the snow and then putting it there on the shoe mat. She then storms into her room and shuts the door. The other Asuka and the man come in and I'm now smoking a whole cigarette.

*vex*

 I enter my house and think that for some reason Vex has moved in. There's no one in the house. Her room is closed and locked. i go into my room and sleep. I then get up after I sleep. I go into the living room. The Vex door is stillclosed. There's a note pad lying on the couch. there's some large black words scribbled on them. I go to look at them but I decide to go outside instead.


* outside*


 I emerge outside. It's morning out and there are grey clouds in the sky. My house is on top of a hill. There's a pathway there that I walk down towards the street. As i'm walking two Native Americans are staring at me As I walk by them. One points at me and says "Shit, he must be drunk". I make an effort to walk more straight.

 I make it to the street and cross a large bridge. After that i go to some store. I go into the washroom and look into the mirror. My face is caked with dried drywall mud. it coats my entire bottom face and down my neck. I have an image of my Asuka going crazes and throwing the mud at me when I'm in one of my lower dreaming states where I am basically as slow as a zombie. She laughs at me.
*
 Johnny quickdeath Learns to swim.*

 I get back to the bridge. Asuka is there with some man (probably a DC). She's yelling at me screaming she's going to kill my friend "johnny". I tell her to stop. She picks him up and throws him off the bridge. It's a long fall into the water. Reminds me of the suicide bridge in san Francisco. 

 i fly down to save him, but watch him fall into it. I know he's dead. I am screaming "No johnny! no!" I see his clothes float up to the surface. Iwait a bit wacthing for him. A lifeless body floats upwards. i see it's him. But then he begins to movie. I freak out thinking he's a zombie.

* Dogs*

 I'm at some party gathering at my house. I am upstairs. In the hallway I play with two dogs. But one bites me really hard on the hand. I manage to escape his bite. (dogs biting me in dreams always indicate something going wrong in my inner world). I get to a couch with some people. i look at my hand. I index finger looks dislocated, and there's some deep cuts in it. Alternate Asuka gasps at the site. I tell her it no longer hurts.

 I get up and go down some hallway into a training room. There's some Ninja man there. He designed a bo staff that's made of small metal pieces. on the ends are ribbons that shoot out. I grab it and begin twirling it. the ribbons shoot out above me and spin in a circular motion. they span out creating a color wheel. it looks amazing. there's two strings that come from the staff. It's no longer a staff now. On the ends of the strings are tabs that are lit up. i take one tab and the Ninja takes the other tab. We walk down the hallway with them into my house. The one light on my tab goes out.


* Van*

 first I remember being at a house in a street kind of like calgary. Next memory i am in a van with some people. It is dark and we are allsquished against one another. I am squished up against some fat guy.

* Hands game*

 i'm at an out door restaurant with Asuka. (who seemed to be more herself that night). We are playing some game with our hands. i am supposed to slap them or something. But instead i hit her hands kind of hard. It's kind of fun tho.

* Tai Chi*

 I go into some tai chi class. The hall looks like it's the place my cousin use to teach at in chilliwack. I am sitting and watching some young girls get into position in the class. One girl i seem to like is asian with long black hair. I have a most vivid image of her long black hair. It seems like I have seen it a million times. when i woke up I realized it was asuka.

* Moon*

 I am looking at the moon up in the sky. Around the rim of the moon is chiseled in some words. I say to who's with me "It's going to be pretty hard to deny and Alien presence there now isn't it?" I am on a grey slab. It occurs to me I am on the moon in one of the letters and the moon i see is just a reflection.

* don juan*

 i am in a cave with Lonewolf , don Juan Matus, and mothsdream. Wolf and DJ are making jokes about me becoming a New Nagual. At one point a large tentacle comes out of my umbilical region. It is emanating a bluish light. I become vaguely lucid. Don juan says something about waking up the intent in a dream, Reaching the Second attention in the dream state, is difficult to come by at first, because we habitually run through our whole lives with little attention on the world around us. Dreeaming attention is like a lens that must be focused. It can take a great amount of effort to make focusing the lens in a fluid manner. he said sooner or later I should have no problem reaching the dreaming attention whenever i want with my _Will_.

 not sure if that's exactly what he said. But the feeling I got from the dream.

* Strange pool*

 i'm leaving a public pool. I get into a car with Asuka. I tell her i have the wrong glasses and go back. I remember looking into a mirror and seeing I was wearing flower shaped sunglasses. 

 i go into the changing room, which seems to be a unisex one. i'm walking with no shirt on. A short woman smiles at me and says something like "you wanna do What in my ass?". I think "WTF". and find my regular glasses. I then leave the place.

*Twins*

 i go into a parking lot where I find my ex gf there with her twin sister. I haven't seen her in a while. She's pregnant, which i think is odd, because she can't have children. her sister is sitting facing away from me with a large man. there's a young boy or man with Mel. I tell her i wanna have a smoke with her.

 She follows me. i ask her where she has been lately. She looks at me and says it's none of her bussiness. Her face changes into Asuka, then changes into another face. one that seems cold. I say "woah. I'm not stalking you, asking where you are living. i just want to know how you've been". she turns to me and says coldy "I'm leaving you."

 The twin sister was Asuka from the alternate universe..

----------


## Hukif

So many dreams, weird alternate asuka, and dang, killing someone in front of you, sounds awful.

----------


## Raven Knight

This alternate Asuka is turning out to be causing a lot of trouble.  My feelings support what you say about her being responsible, and my feelings also tell me the alternate Asuka has become very ill in the heart and needs to be healed.  That is now a goal of mine, find and heal the alternate Asuka.

----------


## Man of Shred

last night... very low recall.
*
 House?*

 I'm in some strange house with some people. i think SHM was there. or his presence was felt.... At one point I remember chasing someone through lots of hallways. I thought it was strange that I could run really fast. I wound up in some room. Data came up to me and handed me a beer bottle cap. as he handed it to me he said "Want a beer people?" I looked at it and it had a face that seemed alive. As I ate it the "beer people" thingy screamed.

* Serenity*

 I was walking with Asuka in Calgary. We go to some large building and meet serenity there. I forget what happens afterwards.

* Hand*

I fall into a lucid that lasts only a few seconds long. I am walking down my street looking at my hand and counting my fingers on the hand

 I had other Hypnagogic Imagery of something like a gaia avatar. A woman with black hair.

----------


## Serenity

> I was walking with Asuka in Calgary. We go to some large building and meet serenity there. I forget what happens afterwards.



You were in my dream as well, but the scenery was different.

----------


## Man of Shred

notes:

 - being in chilliwack with cory wu
 - weird out door place, people are watching an old jack nicholson movie about hippies.
 - I run into a DV member Aquanina and talk to her about the last dream.
 - Bar, i am really drunk and hit on everyone.
 - running away from dogs.
 - eyes of the Nagual
 - My dad says his apartment is near amandas
 - hallway where a woman is bitching out people in a line. Kaelin turns into a dog.
 - many short HH lucids where i am staring at my hand.

----------


## Man of Shred

* Chilliwack*

 Most of this dream took place by little mountain in chilliwack. At first I was in some dark building with a bunch of people. Can't remember the exact sequence, but I ran into an old acquaintance of mine Cory. I think it WAS him since he seems a bit out of it. Kinda dream drunk maybe. But we chatted for a bit and then he said I should come over to his house or something.

 Someone other than him, some asian guy wanted to hang out too (may have been Asuka). I eventually agree to let the other person tag along. Throughout the conversation I keep looking over and see that Cacophony is in the building as well. She's mad at my brother who keeps whining about some girl named bobbie not liking him or something... I mean he's really throwing a poor me fit about it. (Today on facebook, Bobbie's bf logged into her account or something and declared his undying love for her... my brother made a long ass response... so this was precognitive somewhat).
Anyway i ask Cory where his house is. He points over to some district near little mountain. (there actually isn't a district in the area that he pointed). I thought for a while and said something like "It takes me 15 minutes to walk over to this area and another 15 minutes to your house... I guess we could go". We agree to leave but my memory fades after this.



* Out door market?*

 I go to some outdoor market with someone (maybe asuka). The other person is just a presence beside me. Anyway this place is packed and there's a large movie screen playing a jack nicholson movie where he is a hippy.

 We go somewhere else and talk to a bunch of people... I forget exactly but we come back and now it's near the end of the movie. On the screen the hippies are Dance fighting everyone (If you seen drunken master... imagine STONED master haha)
*

 Aquanina*

 Brief Fragment of running into Auanina and asking her if she was in the previous dream. She said "yes" but she didn't remember a movie or anything like that. just an out door market is all she remembers.

*
 Bar and sex talk*

 note: if you are offended by sexual themes DO NOT READ.

 I'm in some bar with someone also pretty drunk byt eh way I was acting. I sit down at a table witha  group of four couples. We begin having some silly sex discussion. At one point I say something like "I'll fuck you, you, you, and YOU". They aren't offended they just laugh. they made some comment that I need a clitoris. I say my foreskin is kind of close but doesn't have near enough the nerve endings required. I then say there's more nerve endings in a person's nose and it can be stimulated with a  vibrator. They make fun of me saying that i used a vibrator on my nose or something. We all just laugh about it...


* Entrance way*

 I am leaving a building of some kind but at the door is some man with some dogs. They run up to me but for some reason i am afraid and walk back into the building.

* Eyes of the Nagual*

 I have a brief FA and I see Don juan's face peer out of the shadows. His face and hair are kind of unclear but what IS clear is his eyes. I can feel them penetrate my entire being... They look right into me. It's not so much his eyes, but what is behind them that is so shocking. I can literally tell his is completely all of himself at every moment. I know it took him years and years of working on his being to be like that. His controlled folly makes mine look like nothing at all. It truly gives me shivers.

*
 Amanda?*

 Brief memory of driving to some apartment to my dad. I remember the apartments are white on the outside. I remember my dad saying that amanda lives in one of them. in this dream he works in this town and stays in the apartment building.

*
 Hallway*

 I'm in some hallway where some people make a line. Asuka is missing something and she's questioning everyone in the line. I am helping her. She's making a big long speech about how it's rude to take her things and hide them on her. I walk down the line and see Kaelin? He's listening to headphones. i pull them down and tell him he better not let Her see him with headphones while she makes her speech. He ignores me and then she cusses him out.

 He turns into a white dog and runs away. I chase him outside where there is snow. He threatens to bite me but i tell him to calm down. Eventually he comes to me and i pet him a bit and then play in the snow with him.

* Short HH lucids*

many short lucids i fall into where I am looking at my hand and walking. They only last a few seconds long though.

----------


## Hukif

At least you are getting lucids again, yay!

----------


## Man of Shred

* Computer?*

 i'm in a living room talking to victor (My guide). He's using my Mac computer. for some reason I want to ask him what mic to buy for my mac or something... I wish apple wouldn't advertize in my dreams...

* Emo camp*

 I travel to some camp. i'm excited as to what it will be about, but it turns out rto be a camp for Emo Men... I decide to get a cabin by myself. I spend the night. I get up in the morning and decide to hitch hike back home. I get to the main highway and suddenly it starts snowing. So then I walk into a gas station.
*
 Stupid Aliens*

 I go into some building where some Aliens that look like humans. Only I can communicate with them. They are trying to understand our language and why we talk. But for some reason they make food for someone seated at a table. Other people demand their supper for the aliens. The aliens pull dishes of food out of thin air, while they try and figure out our language. Then everyone gets up to leave after they finish their meal.

 I spot Asuka at a table and tell her the whole story.
*
 Lonewolf*

 I'm sitting at a camp fire with lonewolf, don juan, And Asuka by a large tree. Don juan tells a joke. in the middle of the laughter I notice LW has his arm around Asuka. 

 "get your meat hooks off my dream wife" I bark at lonewolf. 

 He goes "ah shit...sorry bro, lost my lucidity for a second."
*
super WTF doctor*

 I'm in lethbridge walking to a doctors office for some reason. As i wait in the lobby some people who have already seen the doctar are saying stuff like "This guy is the shit he actually prescribed Beer for my health... he's so awesome." his friends are like "ORLY?" and they start high fiving each other.

I walk into his office and he's wearing a typical merlin Magician outfit. He asks me what my problem is? I make something up and say I suffer from an anxiety disorder. He then gets really friendly with me and has a long Bro ish talk with me.  He puts his arm around me and then I notice his eyes have changed. They are really weird like super small alien bug eyes. I don't seem to care since I really like what he is saying.
*
HH flashes*

 one flash where I am staring at my hand and counting my fingers. Another flash where I see white text scroll across my vision it says, "From your guides: we are trying to make you very powerful." i think "I don't care about that shit I just want to remember Asuka in a lucid dream first dammit. THEN we'll see what you guys want for me"

----------


## Hukif

So, really, funny!
And that doctor knows how to sell stuff.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *
> HH flashes*
> 
>  one flash where I am staring at my hand and counting my fingers. Another flash where I see white text scroll across my vision it says, "From your guides: we are trying to make you very powerful." i think "I don't care about that shit I just want to remember Asuka in a lucid dream first dammit. THEN we'll see what you guys want for me"



If this power they want to give you involves dream control, it might make remembering Asuka easier.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Man of Shred

*
Dreams from two nights ago

Parallel Universe Meddlers Anonymous.*

 I am walking with Asuka to some strange meeting. in this dream she has blond hair tied back in a pigtail.

 I remember her sitting at a table with some other people. I vaguely recall sitting with her close in the same chair with my arm around her. There were 3 or 4 women that looked the same, but a little bit different. One said her husband had died from a disease, Another said he had had the disease but had recovered, The last woman said that her husband had died in a car crash. I realized they were all from parallel universes but supporting each other some how.

*Dancing*

 I am reading a message on my computer from Asuka saying that me and her had danced in an earlier dream.

* Star ship*

 i'm in my Delta Flyer in space.... I am coordinating an effort with 3 other ships to stop a Green substance from causing a drastic explosion. We have to separate the substances with a  transporter beam and hold each component of the compound substance on each ship. We all then have to go to unkown locations that neither of us knows about where the other has gone to hide the substance so that no one could re create the compound substance.

 As My part beams aboard, the glass container materializes first but the green substance beams in after and is outside the container. It floats everywhere all over the ship. Whoever is guiding the mission says I did fine anyway and there is no danger of an explosion now. I then think it's been a while since I used my ship and that I should come here mopre often.
*
 Hangout*

 My brother lives in some hobbit like house up on a high hill. A high up elaborate walk way with steps was constructed so that one could find the entrance to his house. The elaborate walkway is much like a skate park. My brother is playing some music from a stereo while i watch many teenagers go to hang out at the weird walkway. i look at some of the structure of it and notice that it is cracking.
*
 B the Psychic*

 I'm in a room with B the psychic I once went to.  She is showing me some sort of textbookthat I can't read. She points at a word "Atma" and she says is very important that I understand this word. I don't seem interested however, so she gets a frustrated and decides to sleep. She has a sleeping bag in the room and goes into it. She seems un aware of me at this point.

 I notice she put her book away in some bag. I see it in one corner and then i look at B sleeping. I look back to the corner and the bag is gone. I spot it in another corner I look to the other corner and see it again. I look to the previous corner and now it's gone from there. The bag keeps transporting itself to each corner of the room. "Wow" I say to B " You'r powers are growing you're actually transporting the bag around the room and you don't even notice." She gets up a bit and tells me that i should let her sleep. I then leave the room and walk down the hallway. I walk by an open door and see that B is also sleeping in that room as well. I run down the hallway going by many open doors, i look in them and in each room, B is sleeping in them. I manage to find a staircase and leave. Outside i think "That was totally impossible... This must be a dream" I get semi lucid and then fly into the sky

* Back to B's*

I'm Semi lucid again wanting to ask B about the word I remembered... "atma". I find her house in the middle of a dessert that' has a military fence around the area. I fly over it but wake up too fast.

 There is no word for Atma. but there is for Atman. From wiki:





> Ātman (Hinduism)
> 
> he Ātman (IAST: Ātman, sanskrit: आत्मन्) is a philosophical term used within Hinduism and Vedanta to identify the soul whether in global sense (world's soul) or in individual sense (of a person own soul). It is one's true self (hence generally translated into English as 'Self') beyond identification with the phenomenal reality of worldly existence.
> 
> Ātman (Buddhism)
> 
> Ātman (Sanskrit: आत्मन्) or Atta (Pāli) is self. Occasionally the terms "soul" or "ego" are used. The words ātman and atta derive from the Indo-European root *ēt-men (breath) and are cognate with the Old English æthm and German Atem.[1] In Buddhism, the belief in the existence of an unchanging ātman is the prime consequence of ignorance, which is itself the cause of all misery and the foundation of saṃsāra. The early scriptures do, however, see an enlightened being as one whose changing, empirical self is highly developed.
> 
> Some Mahāyāna Buddhist sutras and tantras present other Buddhist teachings with positive language by strongly insisting upon the ultimate reality of the atman when it is equated with each being's "essential nature of mind" (Dalai Lama - see relevant section below) or inborn potential to become, and future status as, a Buddha (Tathāgatagarbha doctrine).
> ...



*
 Dreams from Last night*

*  concert*

 Flash of going to an out door stage with Asuka. I think Metallica is supposed to play there.

* strange house*

 I go back tot he area where the concert is supposed to be. i enter a house and tell everyone inside that a metallica concert is playing. I do many things in this dream, talk to lots of people. At one point I'm in my underwear and everyone acts like it's normal. At one point I go back to the stage with the people but everything is covered in snow.
*
 Asuka*

 All I remember is Asuka being a small yappy dog in this dream.

----------


## Hukif

Atma Weapon, from FF, Which = Ultima Weapon, so Atma = Ultima = Ultimate?

----------


## Serenity

Har, I thought of the Atma Weapon too....  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

gahh you guys, I'm so out of touch with video games these days!

* Light switch*

 Fragment of walking around in my house. I had some plastic thing in my poclket that made a clicking sound when I opened and closed it. I Imitated the clicking sound with my tongue and found that the light would go on and off due to the clicking.

precog: Earlier today I found a little plastic thing that made a sound just like it!!!

* Nomad WTF*

 Kind of disturbing. I'm standing over in a parking lot in some generic dream townNomad and pounding the hell out of him. I'm not angry I just know I have to kill him. I gouge his eyes and then choke him. I suddenly realize it makes no sense to kill him, since he is one of my best friends. I stop. He gets up and looks at me witha  sense of betrayal. he goes "WTF".

 I tell him i'm sorry. I have no idea what happened. My memory gets foggy but we walk a bit down some street. We then enter a building. I lose nomad in the building. I remember being in some sort of living room. a native american young man is sitting there with an electric guitar. He's shredding some mean guitar sounds. We talk for a bit.

 After I am walking outside down a  street with a drywall bucket with a pump in it.



 But I notice it doesn't feel heavy. I think it's strange.
*
 Link*

I get an HH flash of watching a legend of Zelda video game :a link to the past. Link is walking in some dungeon but he turns a round and winks at me.

----------


## Serenity

> Link
> 
> I get an HH flash of watching a legend of Zelda video game :a link to the past. Link is walking in some dungeon but he turns a round and winks at me.



LOL'd, actually out loud  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

* Blood*

 I'm in my bathroom. I am at a mirror tending to a scratch on my arm. Some creepy old lady is behind me and laughing at me. anyway blood keeps pouring out of my wound. no matter how hard i try to fasten the wound the blood keeps coming. There is no pain. I become semi lucid. I try to do something else but I wake up.

* apartment*

Starts of very vague. At first I'm in some apartment building with some girls. We are talkinga bout doing something. I remember my guide being there and saying if we wanted to get ice cream with him. I follow him outside but he disappears.

 I go back in the building. I am walking up and down some strange hallways. I find one where a woman, who is pretending to be a monster or something. She throws two marble sized bombs a short distance, and then two more bombs at a longer distance, after that she jumps ahead and repeats her actions. I time it perfectly to jump away, right after she throws the first two. I jump ahead timing it carefully each time. At the end of the hallway i find some stairs and go up them.
I enter a room with an eMac computer in it. but it's edges are sharp instead of round.

I suddenly become lucid. I stare at the computer a bit and then point at it with my pinky. When I do, an image of a PSP comes onto the screen from the left side of the screen. when I drop my hand it goes back. I then wonder if I can pull the PSP from the screen. I point at the computer again and the PSP re appears. I reach into the screen and pull the PSP from the computer and put it down on the counter.

 I then Remember to try and use walms's method of time dilation. But first i try to telepathically contact Asuka. I say that I'm lucid and most likely will remember the dream, so she better come quick. While I wait for her I then try the time dilation technique. I see on the computer screen there's a sharp corner. I focus solely on that spot and begin counting upwards. Immediately I get some intense sensations. It feel like Another part of my being is being forced into my dream body. Everything becomes super vivid. But after a few seconds the dream starts to stretch out literally. The computer screen starts stretching and the edges of the mac begin folding in on themselves. The rest of the dream is doing this. By the time I count to 16, the dream destabilizes.

*
 Entering another LD*

 After some blackness from the other dream I find myself on a street fully lucid. I think "Yes, It's working! I can continue counting.

 but too late. I have an FA, I'm with my dad in my room. We talk for a bit, but the dream fades.

* HH flashes*

 i had quite a number of lucid flashes as I kept falling asleep. Maybe 5 in total, just me walking around looking at my one hand and counting the fingers. One time i counted only four fingers on one hand.
*
 Back at the apartment*

 Another dream of being in the apartment. It was very long but I have forgotten most of the detail. I remember there was a TV i wanted to watch but one of the girls kept borrowing it and not giving it back.
*
 Bed*

 A vague dream of lying in bed with Asuka naked. We are talking about someone, some girl who is 14 or something... weird.

----------


## Raven Knight

When you said you 'suddenly become lucid' do you mean it just happened spontaneously?  With no RC?  That sounds cool...  And pulling a PSP out of a computer... I want to learn to do that IWL!  :Cheeky: 

Nice lucid, and keep at it and I'm sure the time dilation will work for you!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Weird results with the time dilation.  What do you think happened?

----------


## Man of Shred

> Weird results with the time dilation.  What do you think happened?




 Well Walms said I have to place both my attention on the one spot AND the rest of the dream, not placing importance on either part.    so I will try it next time for sure!

----------


## Man of Shred

Low recall again... Epic dreams how i miss you.

* weird*

 i'm out on some weird land that looks like it's from legend of Zelda. Some Maiden tells me that her husband is missing and she fears he is dead. I find the guy buried in some cave. He's a few days without food but still alive. I watch them re-unite.

* Weird*

 There's some entity I can't see in my dream house. I'm in the living room with Asuka. Anyway I remember the thing attacking her, so I chase it away into some corner. There's a divider wall and only a small space behind it. I think the entitiy is in there so I throw a bunch of punches but hit nothing. I figure it left. I turn around and my whole vision goes black. I can still see the door I came through. Anyway I got back into the living room but All I can see is black cloud.

* Driving*

 i'm driving with my dad in the countryside. We are looking for a farm house or something. We find it on some big steep hill. Th road is too small to drive up it though. But my dad puches the gas and goes up. I think the are going into the ditch.

 We get to the top and my dad says "Well I guess we found the place." He then spins the car around and goes down the hill. We land straight into a muddy ditch...

* more HH*

 more HH of watching Zelda a link to the past. Twice i saw flashes of Link walking in a dungeon with a deformed version of himself tagging along...

----------


## Man of Shred

Entry: 666  ::evil:: 
I guess I can throw flying out for a reality check...

* Flying
*
  I'm walking down a street with Asuka. I think she tells me to do a reality check. I say, "well, if I can fly, i must be dreaming... but I can't right now see." Then I jump and flap my arms like a bird. I'm about to hit the ground when I start floating up. I say "Shit, Actually I do this quite often... no way that this is a dream."
*
 DV weirdness.*

 I'm in some building that represents the forum of Dreamviews. There Naiya is spinning a tv screen around and around. Spinning it like a coin. she looks at me and shouts, "for being a dream guide at DV you sure are a lousy one."
*
 Cory at club Nexus*

 I'm sitting at club Nexus with Raven and Nomad. I say to nomad "Why is your version of my attacking you dream so different? sometimes I still wonder wether you make dreams up."

 "All dreams are 'made up'" Nomad burps. "I think I just have way too many multi dimensional dreams."

 "Forgot about that." I said. "hey shit it's my friend from junior high... what's he doing here?" I spot cory from junior high. I walk up to him, He has earphones around his neck. I say, "Hey mang. how's it going"

 "Robert?" he said. "Hey you made it to one of my DJ shows. Glad you could come." I give him the rock.

 "well hey man, what's up?  Let's catch up!"

 "sure, my table is over there. let's chill out for a bit" I follow him to another table where some girl is standing. His GF?

 We sit and chat for a bit. i forget what is said but some huge guy starts hitting on his GF. Cory, turns into a monkey and starts kicking the guy's ass. He hits him over the head with a metal banana and then shoves it up the guys ass. Then he does a weird backflip kick and sends the guy flying through a wall. 

 "nice," I say.

* Driving.*

 I'm on some highway At night time. My dad drives by and tells me he is going home. My brother flies in from behind me. he says "You have got to see this." My brother rips open the trunk of my dad's car, and inside is some weird thing. like a strange mask. i am generally creeped out and run down the street.
*
 Bus station*

 I get off a Greyhound bus during a rest break and enter the convenince store. I'm with some weird guy from the bus. anyway I go find the washroom. I get into a stall and the guy just follows me into the stall. I ask him what the hell he is doing.

 After some things happened which I can't remember. I go outside to get back on the bus. But I see the door is closed. The bus driver is standing by the door. He tells me there will be a a 5 hour lay over here. I shrug and go back into the store.
*
 Serial killer*

 I am standing in a room, watching from 3rd person perspective. A man sits down in a chair for a haircut or something. The hairdresser is a man. When the guy in the chair isn't looking, The hairdresser takes a cloth and puts it over the guys mouth. The man in the chair is now dreary. The hairdresser ties the man up in the chair and starts ridiculing him.

 The killer then pulls a huge winding spike down from the ceiling. There's a crank which he begins turning which spins the spike. I watch as the spike gets ever so slowly driving into the dreary man in the chair. I watch it go through him slowly as he screams and blood pours everywhere. Now i am standing in the scene. I can feel the spike going through me now and it's painful. I run out of the room. And see my grandmother watching television.
 She says "your favorite show is on" and switches the channel. It's now the same scene where the killer is slowly putting the spike into the man. My grandma smiles, walks behind the tv screen and disappears. 

* flying again.*

 I escape from a Templar prison. I fly up and become a green winged serpent. I have a hideout in the Arizona desert and decide to fly there. suddenly it starts hailing and the sky gets dark.

 To fit the mood, now i'm a gargoyle with black wings. I roar, and look for a place to shelter myself. I see nothing but endless black rooftops in the darkness. One place catches my eye. Ifly over the roof and see a garage in the backyard with some lights on. I go down there and see a  bunch of weird light boxes outside the garage door. I find a shadowy spot and hide there. A girl close to my age emerges from the garage. I stay hidden in the shadows as she goes over by a truck hood. She places something on it.
 she then says "Oh I see you there! come out please." I emerge from the shadows and kiss her without hesitation. She pushes me away. but keeps talking as if nothing happened.

 She then takes my hand and shows me that I am holding a photo of her. She says, "See I really think we were supposed to meet, I haven't seen this picture in ages, I lost it years ago, and here you are before me with the picture in your hand." She seems like an old friend even though I have no memory of her. We walk down the alleyway a bit There is no rain or hale, just night time out.

 We walk until we reach a  convenience store. Now it's daytime. She says "there's someone you are supposed to meet, come in." But i am smoking and can't smoke inside. I rush and hurry to finish my smoke. I look at my reflection in the store window. I have the face of Carlos Castaneda from chris's pictures of him. I am wearing a light blue bandanna. But the bandanna is in the middle of my face and the knot is right on my nose. I do my best to adjust it.

 "Hey come on" The girl yells from inside the store.

*What?*

 vague dream about making love to the girl from the previous dream.


 There were other dreams that I have forgotten... i must be a Nazi with my notes from now on.

----------


## Man of Shred

★★★★★


* HH flashes*

first I see my hand in the darkness but it fades.... Then I'm in some weird restaurant. I walk around abit and try to bring my senses fully in the dream. A strange woman with a humongous square head jumps into my field of vision and smiles at me. She looks so bizarre I lose the dream. then I have another flash of my hand it has eleven fingers!!!
*Mzzck*

 I am with Mzzck in some weird dungeon made of Drywall. Each wall is a floor and we are jumping from one wall or floor to the next. it's like a puzzle we are figuring out. the entire dream was a shade of black.
*
 False awakening*

 I wake up in my room. Everywhere there are digital clocks... on the door, on the wall. on my computer table, Even all over my bed. I can't read any of them... I leave the room and go to the washroom or something..

 Then I woke up in real life and did the same thing, minus the strange clocks.

 *Flying*

 I'm in some weird place with ancient buildings with Asuka. She tells me to do an RC. I jump and flap my arms, flying a bit, but it never occurs to me that it's a dream.

* Field*

 This was a long dream but I have forgotten most of it. All I can remember is flying with Asuka and singing. while we did this we were flying over a cornfield at night time.

* Another crappy junior high reunion.*

 I'm in my old junior high again. I find some stairs and jump down them. I run through hallways and fly everywhere. Eventually I come into a classroom filled with students. I see corey there with a radio flier. I'm like "hey what's up man."

 He says. "I don't know why I keep going to these crappy reunions... they are getting lame." he says and kicks the radio flier across the room.

 "yeah these are pretty dumb aren't they, They usually happen to me in dreams but i'd never actually think i'd go to one."

 "well I barely remember any dreams so I'm not likely to remember this one... By the way I don't know about that dream stuff man... I mean you really contacted aliens?" he asks.

 "Well, yeah, so far I haven't really met many from another planet... that i know of. bu,t they are definitely foreign. And they are more involved in our lives a lot more than you'd even realize. Anyway let's blow this Popsicle stand." 

 "Sure man... Get on" C grabs the radio flier, which now has a bike in front of it. I turn into a kid and get on the red wagon. C start's pedaling away with me along behind him. He's way ahead of the flier but it is connected by an almost invisible tentacle which stretches for many ft. I tell him to dodge one hallway and go through a secret passage which leads directly out of the school.

 "I mean who's to say that All Aliens, are in flying saucers or ships?" I continue. " Some aliens are most certainly extra dimensional, and merely project themselves into our world with their thoughts." I tell him to hang a right and we exit the school out of a high window. I see my old street on didsbury, but it's also downtown. he keeps going and I keep talking. "if, they can do that, they can certainly project themselves into our dreams. Since most dreaming substance is light, and our physical world is heavy... it would actually be much easier for them to communicate with us that way."

 "yeah... uh... where to now man?" He asks.

 "uh, you like japan right? you should meet my dream wife Asuka. hold on i'll open a portal." I open a portal and we both fly through. Now we are walking in a school field 10 Asukas run by us while we are walking, they are all in grey track uniforms and kicking around a soccer ball around but, it don't really register in my mind. "crap." I say, "were back at the damn school. Let's try again." I shoot an astral tentacle out of my hand and grab the bike and the radio flier. We get on, and continue.

 "anyway," I start again. " some people Say that aliens are walking around us all the time in the waking world. but they vibrate at a frequency that we can't see... Actually we know how to see them but we've trained our eyes to only look" I focus harder on opening a portal to Asuka.

 "interesting." he says. "I'll try to see them now. haha" suddenly a grey disk materializes out of nowhere. C forgets me and flies up off his bike. Me and the flier crash through the portal ahead.

 I'm standing on one of the ancient buildings from a previous dream. I see banana there standing on the edge of the building. He is looking below, at a crowd of people. "hey moSh," he says. "this is just too high up... I just want to be there with all them girls. I mean look!" I focus my eyes a bit more, and see that there are over a hundred asian girls walking around down below. I look at banana, but he's not banana.... it's Corey again? WTF?

 "what'" I asked. "you're also here?"

 "yeah, I followed you... that UFO was just a fake..." He continued looking down. He seemed depressed about it.
"how... are we gonna get down there?"

 I look down. it's only 30 ft. I must have felt it was a dream or something. "easy... we jump down." I ran right to the edgebut C stopped me with his arm.

 "woah. don't do that... you'll die" he insisted.

 "come on man... just try." I grabbed his arm and pulled him off the edge with me. we only floated down. Now we were down with the group of what seemed to be over a hundred asukas. They were walking around and smiling, and talking to one another... their conversation reminded me of what you hear on the streets of GTA: San Andreas. Me and C went through the crowd... we were definitely confused. We both watched as one Asuka bumped into another, who was near the edge of another high wall, which was over a hundred ft up. The clumsy Asuka bowed and said "Sumi masen deshita" at the asuka who was bumped... but it was too late, she fell over the edge. All the other Asukas gasped and watched as one of them fell down a long way. She smashed her head on the edge of a stone window ledge. Her head split open and her brains got splattered everywhere and fell with the asuka body. Half of the Asuka's screamed in terror, while the other half chuckled.

 "this is definitely too high up." C said as he fainted slightly at the sight and threw up. The other Asukas vanished, but there was one left behind. 

 "I'm so sorry." Asuka said. "I was trying to help you remember me like you had asked... but i made a mess of it.... I didn't mean to scare your friend." After C threw up he vanished. he had woken up.

other notes (will finish later)

 -kindergarten jail
- after jail at home
- Asuka gets captured, i resue her but I get caught.
- back in court with 2 asukas?

----------


## Serenity

> There Naiya is spinning a tv screen around and around. Spinning it like a coin. she looks at me and shouts, "for being a dream guide at DV you sure are a lousy one."



Ouch!  :Sad: 





> She says "your favorite show is on" and switches the channel. It's now the same scene where the killer is slowly putting the spike into the man. My grandma smiles, walks behind the tv screen and disappears.



I've been having murder dreams a lot lately, too. Usually they are the same as yours... watched in 3rd person, but sometimes shifts to first. It sucks  :Sad: 





> "yeah these are pretty dumb aren't they, They usually happen to me in dreams but i'd never actually think i'd go to one."



Rage!

Poor Asuka! When I see her, I'm going to give her a big hug.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks Serenity! Hey, do you want me to send Asuka into your dreams sometimes?

★★★★
Rest of my dreams

*kindergarten jail* (Abridged)

I have to go to court, because someone accused me of child molestation or something. Asuka doesn't believe my innocence, but I tell her to check my dream log, she does and knows it wasn't me.

 Judge: You have the right to an attorney!

 Me: I reserve my right.

 Judge: What?

 I pull out a law book and read a passage about how an attorney's first duty is to the court and NOT his client. Therefore, I don't want one. The accuser looks like Ganon from Zelda: ALTTP. He summons a 3d image of me molesting a child.

 Me: that's not me. I can tell by the person's energy.
 Accuser: outrageous!

 I point at the image with my pinkie. The image changes into L who's molesting the child. I keep pointing at it and i see L is drawing energy from the Child's base chakra. The energy goes into him and then a Reptilian alien draws it out of him. weird.

 Accuser: You are only manufacturing evidence!

 Judge rules That I have to spend a dream year in  a prison that's filled with children, If I touch one I spend another dream year there.

 Me: piece of cake.

 I only remember being in a jail with children where we had to do crappy arts and crafts all year long. Asuka visits me there as a young black girl. We build letter blocks together but mine are all crappy. I zoom out of the scene and am back in the courtroom watching the scene on a TV. 

Accuser: he did his year, and was well behaved, but he failed do to build any letter blocks properly!
 Judge: Sustained he served his sentence. he is a free man.
*
 Back at home*

 asuka has disapeared. I'm talking to my guide outside of my house at night time. I remember being really pissed about spending a whole year in jail.

* Rescuing Asuka*

 Me and Asuka are running in a town being chased by a black helicopter manned by L. I fly up and try to take it down but he keeps dodging. I get cornered at a gas station. Since I'm not lucid i forget my dream powers.

 I go from under the roof. i fly across the plaza once more and then sit on the ground. I wave my hands up in the air in surrender. L is an old man who looks like he belongs to the illuminati. I ask him "will i go to jail again?" he says "no, you surrendered... can't be punished for that.
*
 Back in court*

 I am standing before the judge between two Asukas. One is fake and one is real.

 Judge: which one do you want to be with?

 L sitting in the audience shoots an astral tentacle into my head and makes me pick the fake one.

 Judge: Asuka now belongs to L.

 He rules in favor of L.

----------


## Serenity

Actually, that's might be a really good idea. I'll PM you (later, leaving for work, now) with an idea I had last night, I think she could help  ::hug::

----------


## BigFan

> Accuser: he did his year, and was well behaved, but *he failed do to build any letter blocks properly!*
> Judge: Sustained he served his sentence. he is a free man.



 ::lol::  That made laugh a lot. Good recall  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

★★★
*
Ugly Fat Bald Guy*

I'm walking with my brother in some strange town. He tells me he is going to look for his friend. for some reason I enter a store. After looking through it for a bit I find an empty lot outside that's fenced off but it had a gate on one end. Standing before me is a familiar fat bald guy. I'm non lucid so his appearance terrifies me! he says "ahh you've come for a good beating I see. Don't try to run you'll never escape!" He pulls out a chain and starts twirling it around. I run for the exit and bit he blocks me path. I tell him that I give up. and He says we have to go inside for the beating. He goes ahead of me through the door

"PSYCH!" I yell and rin for the fence. The dream slows down as I leave the gate. but through the gate is a wooden fence? I hide there so he doesn't see me. He looks around a bit and goes back in the store. I know the only way out is through the store. I sneak back in. I can hear the man ranting to his friends about how great he is. I run with my trunk forward through the aisles so they don't see me. On my way out the front door, the mans girlfriend spots me, she smiles but doesn't say anything to the man.

After I leave I find my brother. He's with shannon and another younger gilr emiting a purple aura. I tell him I'll hang with him. He protests at first, but i tell him some creepy guy is prowling around, and if he attacks us we'll hav more people to Defend ourselves.
*
False Awakening*

FA, Get out of bed and my dad is standing there... or is it my guide? anyway we talk about something but the dream is so vague i can't remember.
*
going to meet Mzzck*

I'm in my guides car and we are driving around calgary at night time. I know I've dreamed many times in this place. I remember lots of winding roads. Eventually he drops me off at a place that Mzzck is at. It's in a plaza, and it's a one floor office building.

I go inside and see my friend Rusrty in side with two other people. They are setting up for something. There's a woman at a table (asuka). she tells me it's a $20 fee to enter. I pull out money and she tells me to put it in the cash register, which is a giant round orange wax candle with a flame in the center. I remember thinking it was weird, but i put the money in it anyway.

Note: Mzzck also had a dream this night about being in an office building.
*
Crazy shite*

I'm on my computer and I'm looking at an old song that nomad once made about dreamsharing. there's an orange light bulb lever i have to puch in order to play it though. After I am done I go into the kitchen. Asuka looks like my mom. and she's acting crazy... insulting me and what not. My, guide is there so I ask him what's going on. He says that this isn't real and I should definitely call for help.

Asuka announces she will kill herself. with a manical grin she pulls out a bare razor blade for an olfa knife. She cuts her left wrist, first across the tracks and then down the tracks. She holds her left arm up to me. I can see a thin line where it cut, then blood starts to come from it. She then laughs manically.

*
Raven's house*

I am standing outside a nice looking house thta belongs to Raven knight. all i remember is being jealous since my house didn't look as nice...

note: Walms also found raven at a strange house that night
*Flying
*
I'm walking around the old chilliwack highschool. Actually it's a cross between that highschool and my elementary school. I discover a door that leads up. I walk into an extra part of the the school that's being built: an upper level. I'm on a ledge now and I see some men in a higher up part putting on drywall. I jump up and float a bit. I think "weird I didn't know i could do this in waking life... I usually do this in dreams"

I then fly up by the men working and land on a higher ledge. all the workers stop and am Amazed that i can fly. They say to do more. i flap my arms like wings and it takes me up. I then try to use another set of wings on my back... they worked in dreams so they might in waking life? anyway my memory gets foggy after this.
*
Labyrinth?*

i am walking in a house labyrinth. Actually running through it. A woman is behind me, we go down many hallways and find many hiding places.
*
New forum*

I'm with asuka in a dark classroom. The room represents a forum for dreamers. I sit with her on a couch. She is saying something like, half of the people here know that I'm her boyfriend. I say that it shouldn't be a problem, people will less likely bother her at this place since they know that. I then put my arm around her and we talk some more.

Later i go to my computer and log into DV. i have a long message from nomad sent to me and other forum people. He's talking about the new forum and how a bunch of members decided to go. he is also inviting everyone to come along.

----------


## Man of Shred

Low recall

★★


* Yappy dog from hell*

 I'm in one of my old friend's houses. I am suppose to take all the dogs (about 3) out the door and leave them outside. One small little dog doesn't want to go. It bite my hand hard. I spend minutes trying to pry it's teeth from my hand. Now, I like all animals... but this dog was from hell. Like if satan incarnated to earth as a bikini blond woman This would be her dog. I managed to get to the door and slowly pry it off my hand. I then threw it out the door and shut it fast.

 I walked back down the hallway and there was a guy there with dark skin. He said in a high pitched voice. "haha, that dog is just gonna come in through an open window and attack you again. sure enough i see it running towards me so I try to punch it as it jumps at me. It manages to latch it's teeth right onto my fist.

* Flying V*

 3rd person view of seeing some space ships fly in a V formation. The middle ship is evil and is trying to blow up all the other ships. The other ships manage to destroy it. The ship spins out of control. I am expecting to see an epic space explosion. But the base turns into a wounded eagle and two men separate from it and fall to earth.

 My vision follows them to the ground. Suddenly I am there with them. The two men are like "shit, we're stranded on this god forsaken planet... what shall we do?" They decide to cook up the eagle for food. they sit, talk and munch. I see a blue house nearby and wonder if it's inhabited.

* Raven's dream*

 I'm reading a dream by raven knight about a dream that happened earlier in the night. It reads something like.

 "I am with MoSh and we are walking around in a park. I am so excited to meet him in real life. But wait a minute... I actually don't remember meeting him first. How did I get here with him? This causes me to RC, I pinch my nose and become lucid. "MoSh!" I say. "we are dreaming!"


* Asuka*

 just a flash of being with Asuka.

* HH*

A lucid image of looking at my hand.

----------


## mowglycdb

MoSh, I also had a dream about a demonic dog, I tried killing it and it would just revive until I chanted some mantras when I holded it still, then I don't know what happened, but I just won the fight  :tongue2: .    Walms also had a dream about a Giant demonic dog that could do earthquakes. :O

----------


## BigFan

dog overload  ::lol::

----------


## Man of Shred

*
 Random.*

 First i am walking down a  street in chilliwack. some guy walks past me and gives me a slightly dirty look. He's wearing nice homie - G clothing and I am wearing a jacket covered in drywall mud. so I probably look like a weirdo.. whatever.

 Then the dream flashes to where I'm walking on a trail in the woods. I hear someone walking from the shrubs. I look and see it's a bright blue ape. Like an abominable snowman. I just shrug and keep walking. I hear the guy behind me again but this time he's a regular looking guy. some woman goes up to me (asuka) and tells me we have to chase him to catch him. i go to chase him but I realize my shoes aren't for running.I find some other shoes magically and grab them i try to run while putting them on. They are a pair of those all star shoes and a bitch to put on. By the time i put them on. The man is far ahead and I can no longer chase him.

 suddenly I find myself in a restaurant with my brother and his GF. his GF makes a comment about me not being able to eat the food or something.

 Later I am in another building. I am supposed to pay with debit at some strange machine. But when I put my card into the machine. it rturns in to a VLT type game with interesting charp and clear graphics. there's some megaman looking guy in cool armor with some items above him. I select the wrong item and lose, but it says I have another chance. The woman at the counter says i must pay so urry up and finish the game. I somehow select the right item and on the screen i get more items and then it starts showering down coins on the screen. I guess i won.
*
Hand*

some lucid imagery of looking at my hand

* Bedroom.*

 I remember being on a bed with asuka and having a pillow fight. The window catches my eye. It's a weird color. I start freaking out and think it's the end of the world or something.

* Gross.*

 I'm walking around in my basement while munching on soem white candle wax... It tastes like vanilla icing... but with candle wax in it. yuck. I hate it. I come to a room that asuka sometimes sleeps in and see it's a mess. there's big candles in no holders on the carpet burined right into the ground. All the wax is crusted right into the carpet. I think my landlord will freak at this site. I go to the bathroom to spit out the candle wazx that i'l still munching on. But i see the toilet is filled with... well poop and crusted with vomit. I dare to try and flush the toilet and clean up the mess but I wake up... Which i'm glad i Did!

----------


## Man of Shred

★★★
dreams from the other night

* Checking on Asuka*

 I remember being in the hallway of my dream house. I remember asuka said she was going to bed and she entered a room. A while later I was worried that someone might try to kidnap her. I went into the room and turned on the light, i saw asuka lying on the floor sleeping. She opened her eyes and looked at me.

*victor*

 i'm in my house and victor is sitting at some computers. I keep thinking he's the Victor who teaches japanese on youtube. I keep wanting to ask him what he uses for a video cam and microphone for his mac. I now have a mac and want to know what will work properly on mine.

* Last night*

*Jay*

 I was walking down a street in chilliwack with an old friend. We were catching up on our stories. We also talked about some of our old doings.

* movie*

 My dad is driving the family truck down the main highway by my town. I am in the backseat, my brother is in the passenger seat. I have no seatbelt and I'm worried that We will get into an accident. The highway looks funny... It's completely black and we go up and down many steep hills with the other traffic.

 We enter a town. My brother says he has to go somewhere and he leaves. Me and my dad are left outside a mall. There's a movie theater in the mall and we look at some movies that we might see. One movie is actually a series of action movies. i remember something like "X" from the title.

* Mom*

 I go to calgary to look for my mother. I find her in the apartment she has, but her room is set up in the hallway. She tells me everything is fine but i can tell she is lying

* Cacophony*

 My brother is driving down a country road. I am in the passenger seat. I spot a town where cacophony lives. for some reason i think she lives in a town close by in alberta. I ask my brother why we are going there instead of to my home. He says he just wants to see something there in this town.

 As we enter the town I spot a Trail made from mulch going through a park. I have memories of talking to cacophony about this trail, she was teling me how she used to walk it all the time. Our car turns on a streat that goes in a circle. I recognize her house on the street, it's a tall wooden house painted white.

 I can't remember if we went in THAT house or another one, but the next thing I remember is that I'm in a house walking down a circular hallway. The character that was my brother is now a female guide showing me around the house. I walk by many portraits and photos on the wall. We continue to walk and I see a woman with brown hair staring at me. At one point the guide is talking to that person. I lean against a door and it opens. I notice it's a bathroom and someone's inside. I quickly close the door and continue following the guide. 

 I come across a windiing stair cae that matches the contours of the wall. I see a portrait of cacophy there, and also a small black and white photo of another girl right beside it. I become lucid but everything gets fuzzy.

 I also had another fragment where i was with cacophony but i can't recall it.

----------


## Man of Shred

★★
*
 Megadeth*

 I had a vague dream about listening to megadeth. I was outside somewhere at night time.... I think i was creating my own music spells using Megadeth songs.

* Hand*

I had some HH flashes of walking around and looking at my hand.

*  Asuka*

 Vague dream about Holding Asuka because she was upset about something. I think it was because i have sucha  tough time getting lucid and remembering her. She really wants to be remembered more by me.

* Chat*

 I was on Skype chat with a bunch of DV members. some girl was ranting about all the guys she slept with. I didn't really care to hear about it really.


 Hopefully my recall improves tonight.

----------


## Man of Shred

★★★

* Mountain range*

 first part was vague and it was about me walking with my brother up some mountain trail. We came to the peaks of some mountains.

 Later i found myself in a clearing far away at the mountains. I was looking at the mountains i had climbed. There was a native lady with me, she was very dark, older, and a bit chubby. I was telling her how i had just come from climbing those mountain peaks over there.

* Randomness*

 I was first in some house... there was a long sequence there but i had forgotten it. Later i was walking along some roads during the daytime in a country scenery. I walked to some town by nightfall. I remembered thinking Vex lived in this area and I was wondering how I had gotten there.

 *Lucid*

 I was outside at night time with some guy. I started jumping up high and landing. then I'd jump up again and fly for a bit. The guy I was with was saying I was doing something too dangerous. I jumped up and flew away from him and said . " dont worry. It's only a dream." I flew up over some treelines and spotted a clearing below.

 I remembered I wanted to try and dilate time. I flew towards the ground trying to put my hand out in front of me. As i neared the ground my arm and hand materialized in front of me slowly. I got to the ground and placed my hand on it. I felt the sensation of closing one eye. I looked at the space between my fingers and started counting upwards.

 At first I was worried whether i was counting too fast. I counted a bit slower then when my hand suddenly umped and moved a few inches. I kept counting diligently and re focused on my hand against the dream. At around thirty my hand moved again. I looked at it and then it moved some more. It took a great deal of effort to keep my hand in one place. by fourty, I noticed my voice sounded like a melodic robot. so I forgot my hand a bit and started being goofy with my voice while i was counting. I watched my hand begin to disapear, but then part of the dream pulled away like someone turning a page in a book. After the page was turned my hand was much more clearer. I got to 49 when i woke up.


* Lost*

 I wound up in some town i didn't recognize. I knew I was in the USA somewhere. I needed to get back to canada. I was walking down the street and spotted a familiar house. I walked up to the house and nocied two black dogs guarding it. One dog left me alone. The other one tried to bite me as I approached the door. I had vivid memory flashbacks of playing with this dog before... more like fighting. I knew it could talk and just didn't like me for some reason. in my memory i had fought it for a while, but it always got some painfull bites in.

 It kept jumping up at me and biting my arms untila  familiar man approached the door. He came out and I talked to him for a bit. I told him I needed a ride to a greyhound bus station, so that I could buy a ticket home. We got in his truck and drove off to find the bus station. during the drive I wondered if i had enough money to pay for a ticket. i also wanted to check my ID so that I could go across the border (in this dream you need an inernational card to cross between the borders). I pulled out my card and on it were pictures of my hands doing kung fu positions. I thought it was funny they would put that on a government card.

 We got to the bus depot. There was a construction lot nearby and we went there for some reason. There was a huge gravel pit that was steep i jumped in it a few times and then went into the office for the bus depot. Inside I said I wanted a ticket to go back to canada. The lady working there only managed to say some pretty random and irrelevant phrases. I gave up on her and went back to the construction place. I was talking to the man some more while sitting over the pit. down the sides of the pit was a large pink blanket. The man said I should go down again but suddenly i was afraid. I asked the man if i could slide down the blanket that way. He said sure. But i took the blanket instead and threw it down. I began trying to clomb up a part of the pit now instead of jumping in it.

* gross*

 unmentionable disturbing sex related dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

★★★★★

 wow. ok... so I've been dreaming with Asuka well over 8 months. in dream time that's two and a half years.. In all that time, i have never been lucid and shared a tender moment with her.. until today! So many things stood in our way. My doubts and frustrations, everyone Else who for months on  the dream plane who mind controlled her, infected her and gang raped her (whether you were aware of what you did or not but you know who you are). In spite of all your crap, I still reached my goal.... as simple but hard as it was. So guys, instead of trying to be better than everyone... why not instead rise against innumerable odds and find your own moments of love and peace, Defeat your own ego...  and DO IT WITHOUT STEPPING ON ANYBODY'S TOES! Try it. I DARE YOU!!! I bet you won't last a month... but prove me wrong... That's my challenge to you.

 Thanks to all those that helped and encouraged me along the way: Waking nomad, Raven knight, Nagual Lonewolf, Cacophony, Q, Shawna, Serenity, Bonnie, Warrior Tiger, Walms, Data, Stone giant, victor, and everyone else whom i forgot... I couldn't have done it without you! This is not the end of my journey but the beginning!

* Jenny is what?*

 False Awakening, I'm in some dark room. A woman is sleeping on a bed and i have a mat at the foot of the bed. I think the woman is my cousin. A strange voice says "you should sleep in that bed with her." I can see out the window that a new day is dawning.

 "what?" I say.

 FA, i'm in the same room the woman is gone. I hear a voice saying "she's dead."

 "who's dead?"

 "j... (couldn't hear it) is dead." ( a voice starts crying). I can hear somebody sobbing in the shadows. I tell them to move closer so I can hear them. I feel a presence nearing.

 FA, My brother is sitting on the foot of the bed. He says that Jenny H is dead. I ask him how. I see a poster with her grad picture. In the dream i remember seeing the picture on facebook. The poster said "She had MS Twice and cancer, she never told anyone until it was too late."

 FA, I'm in the same room room. my brother is still crying, he then looks like he's going to throw up... on my sleeping mat. I try to push him to the other side of the mat

 "eww don't puke on me" I toss him across the room, he throws up and then comes near me trying to talk. I can smell his breath. I tell him to get back a few feet.

 Fa, i'm in a different house It is morning now. I go and tell my brother the dream. He shrugs and says "yeah right"

* DEILD FA LUCID chain*

 I was lucid somewhere but I forget what happened.

 FA , Get out of bed and RC. It just feels like a dream! i'm walking witha  woman at night time in some mini mall.

 "what's your name?" I ask her. She says it's none of my bussiness. That's rude, she's trying to blow me off... good i'll help her re inforcer her preconceived notion of me.

 "Come on just tell me your name" I ask.

 "It's Yvonnegee"

 "cool, do you have a boyfriend?" I say this just to piss her off. She does. I see her eyes go wide, and she looks like she's gonna hit me but everything fades.

 FA, Get out of bed and RC, I'm in a strange bedroom I float up to the ceiling and try to puch through it. Everything fades out.


 I find myself walking along some road in some town. I'm with some guy and we have to take a canadian flag back to his home. I take it and fly off. I become lucid with the flag rolled up in my hands. i look down at the houses below. I want to see Asuka so I try and spot spot a house that looks familiar. I remember that my house is up on some hill. I try to find a hill but everything fades.

 FA, get out of bed and RC. It feels like a dream. My brother enters the room and says that I should stop cheating on Asuka. I tell him that Asuka only exists on the dream plane. In waking life she's not around, so it's ok to get a girlfriend. (this convo doesn't make sense since i don't have a gf in waking life for now). I go to follow him out of the room but everything fades.

 Fa, get out of bed and RC. Now I'm in some indefinable place that is all blue. I think "fuck so many FAs! Maybe I'm dead and have to live in this dream reality for quite a while now... i better try to wake up for real."


 I have a slight Real awakening and notice that It feels real. the room i am in is in olds. I DEILD.

FA, get out of bed and RC. Back in the strange room. I get out of the room and find i'm in a basement that resembles the one I use to live in in didsbury but a few details are off. The rooms are out of place. I find a closed door and enter it. a woman is sleeping on a bed. I call out to her. The blankets move and I hear my mother's voice call out to me "robert. is that you! it's nice to hear your voice" I am shocked when everything begins to fade.

 FA, in the backseat of a car. It feels like a dream. some guy is in the passenger seat. and the car is being driven by a mechanical man attatched to the steering wheel. I think "this is the car that singer drives me home in during dreams. when she's not dreaming this guy takes her place" I try to fly out the window but everything fades.

 Fa, get out of bed and Rc. Back at the basement. I want the dream to last so i rub my hands together... That just destabalizes the dream.

 Fa, get out of bed and RC. back at the basement. I get into the main area of the basement and find a staircase. It's the same staircase from my friends house from childhood. At the top a bunch of wooden beams are blocking my way up. I fly up to them and try to fit through them. I manage to get free somehow. I find more stairs leading up. I find a ball, pick it up and drop it a few times to incorporate my sense of touch within the dream. Next sense is taste. so I like the carpet.. it tastes nasty. I keep walking instead and find a living room.

 FA, get out of bed and RC. My dad and brother are getting my up for work.  tell them it's a dream and follow them for fun anyway. We walk through a door in the wall that leads to a strange store. Some weird guy joins us. I am sensing a strong presence from him. I ask him if he is a dreamer or some other kind of energy. He gives me a strange look and then vanishes.

 I turn around to the entrance of the store. There, standing on a plant pot is two asian woman. one is a regualr asian lady. The other looks like a ten year old asian girl with glasses. The shorter one seems familiar. i walk up to her and ask her " Are you Asuka?"

 Everything starts fading, i manage to hear a "yes" before the dream ends. (It was Kanmuri and asuka!)

 FA, get out of bed and RC. I go upstairs again and enter the living room. I try to find someone in the house. I see a one to two year old child sitting on the couch, she has a black streak in her blond hair. She's flipping the channels.  I aks her "Are you Shel?"

 She says yes witha  smile. Then i notice a smaller version of her is sitting beside her. "me and Asuka had another one without me knowing?" i ask.

 "no!" the child replies. "were twins! sort of" she giggles. 

 "Cool" I say. the dream fades and as it does i hear the child yell at me "Have some fucking Nesquick!".

 FA, Get out of bed and RC. I go upstairs. in the hallway, everything starts to fade. I place my hand on the ground and look at it. The dream goes back to normal. I enter the living room again. I go into a bedroom that I feel is mine and Asuka's.

 Inside is a walk in closet but the doors are all mirrors. I looka t each mirror and I am a different age in each mirror. In one i am 21, in another i am 16, they all move independantly of themselves. I look at my present self and point at him, he follows exactly. "Who are you?" I ask. I almost expect him to respond... but no... it's a normal reflection. The dream starts to fade again. I can see my hand on the gorund through the blackness. I count to 10 and everything brightens again.

 The mirrors are no longer mirros, but regular glass. I can see all my dream guitars in them. I pick one up and play it. It doesn't sound plugged in but I can kind of hear an almost faint ACDC type of guitar tone. I put it back.

 i enter the living room. A hand comes in front of my vision holding a tim hortons medium double double coffee, i easily drink it in one gulp. The person holding the cup is Asuka. She goes in front of me and hugs me. She has a small resemblance to one of my ex girlfriends Mel. 

 "Asuka!" i say. "I'm lucid! and I'm going to remember."

 "I know" she says and kisses me. Suddenly everything is dark. I figure we must have teleported. now she's on top of me and we are having sex... I can't tell if our clothes are still on or not... but it feels pretty naked enough. After a while i Stop her and say "Wait, I just wanted to tell you I love you." A wave of emotion swept through me. I held her tightly and said. "I'm sorry it took so long just to do this. I'm sorry that you suffered so much while staying with me." I actually started crying for a bit. Asuka didn't say a word. Her weight began to feel heavy I started to feel like iw as being crushed. "get off me, your crushing me" i said and she got off. She was still really silent. I wondered if what I said had upset her somehow. The dark room became darker. "Everything's fading to black." I said As I woke up.

----------


## mowglycdb

Wow congratulations MoSh! =)

----------


## Nighthog

That's great! Good job!

And the crushing weight. It can be normal. I've had it countless times when related to sex dreams. It's not really dangerous or bad. Just discomforting. You usually would have to restart and refocus a little. I don't know yet to what exact reason it happens but I find it to come about with lack of experience.
It seems to go away if you gain confidence and don't worry about it to much. 
The best is not to panic. Just mention it casually, you need a break, a slight stop. Talk about it with the person. Talking usually helps me when things start to go awry.

I've managed to turn about things many times when things are going in the wrong way and I can't understand why with these by just starting to talk about what you are experiencing so the other might help out and know things aren't right for you.
If you feel upset just tell you are getting upset.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That was amazing. Congratulations on your dream goal.

And we both had epic dreams on the same night... So many FA's huh? I don't think there is a limit on FA's!

I think the crushing sensation may be due to something like dream-autism.

When we experience a physical sense (besides sight and sound, which are common in dreams) like touch, smell or taste, if using that dream-sense is new, the sense feels intense to the point it's overwhelming.  Just my theory.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Counting in your dreams to dilate time. I must try that.

----------


## Man of Shred

not just counting.. i place my hand against the wall and look in between the fingers as I count. I imagine every second as i count as a unit of dream time that is stretching out.

----------


## Man of Shred

maybe I'll try being on top next time. it seems every time i remember a sex dream she likes to be the one on top.

----------

